# Tips/Advice for customs, VAT, etc.



## mercx5

Can anyone help to advise?  I have a friend going to London who will assist me in purchasing a few items but I need to find out the final costs first.  Anyone? Please......


----------



## Kathleen37

VAT in the UK is 17.5%, not sure if you get the full amount refunded though.

Have a read through here;

http://customs.hmrc.gov.uk/channelsPortalWebApp/channelsPortalWebApp.portal?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=pageImport_ShowContent&id=HMCE_CL_000141&propertyType=document

(sorry that link is so huge, I hope it works!)

Good luck!

K


----------



## mercx5

Thanks, I searched the net on VAT info already but am unsure what the % refund is specifically for LV purchases in London.  

How about Paris % VAT refunds?  My friend advised that he might also be going to Paris.  Yippee!!  Paris is the cheapest worldwide....let's see what to buy...........


----------



## Luccibag

I think Paris is 12%


----------



## Just Peachy

From what I've heard from other people you have to claim back the VAT before  you leave the UK. And that you have to spend a certain amount of money ... I'm sure with LV you'll have no problem


----------



## platinum*card

12 and 17%?


----------



## Amina

If I buy a Charlotte 24 when I'm over there this August, how much will it be reduced when I get the VAT off?  Any help would be much appreciated as it will help me budget.


----------



## TammyD

It's around 12%. I suggest you ask for cash at the airport. The exchange rate using credit card makes it only around 10%.


----------



## Tanja

It depends on the country you're in. Eurupe has different V.A.Ts e.g. Germany is 16%. You might look the country you're going up in the internet to see how much the V.A.T is.


----------



## TammyD

And also the shop, I guess. In Paris it varies from shop to shop. Chanel in Paris offers 13% whilst Fendi offers 12%.


----------



## dubgirl

where are you going in Europe - I've attached a link with the rates

Also remember to claim back at airport and keep all receipts

http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/taxation/vat/how_vat_works/rates/index_en.htm
​


----------



## ParkAvenuePrincess

in the UK its 17.5%.
The only thing is that if you are stopped re-entering your country & you have the receipts on you, you'll be charged import duty & tax on what you bring in 

If you are re-entering the UK for example thats actually close to 25% 


so just be aware of that! 
Have a good trip!


----------



## Amina

Import duty on a personal purchase?  eeek!

I'm heading off to Istanbul (partly European), Geneva, London and cologne.  I figure I'll check out, and possibly buy, and GD in either Geneva or London.


----------



## maria28

ParkAvenuePrincess said:
			
		

> in the UK its 17.5%.
> The only thing is that if you are stopped re-entering your country & you have the receipts on you, you'll be charged import duty & tax on what you bring in
> 
> If you are re-entering the UK for example thats actually close to 25%
> 
> 
> so just be aware of that!
> Have a good trip!



my suggestion is to  take the purchases out of the packaging. you can still claim VAT on it as long as you take it out of the country ( eg. when you buy new bags take them bag only in the dustbag, clothes without the price tags, shoes in shoe bags and  stick everything in the suitcase).   and if you're stopped when entering your country they then can't charge you cause they can't really proof that they're brand new (you can just tell them they're used)


----------



## chanelvgirl

maria28 said:
			
		

> my suggestion is to take the purchases out of the packaging. you can still claim VAT on it as long as you take it out of the country ( eg. when you buy new bags take them bag only in the dustbag, clothes without the price tags, shoes in shoe bags and stick everything in the suitcase). and if you're stopped when entering your country they then can't charge you cause they can't really proof that they're brand new (you can just tell them they're used)


 
*This is good info. I have plans to go to Europe next year and planning on buying something from both LV and Chanel.*


----------



## Roo

maria28 said:
			
		

> my suggestion is to take the purchases out of the packaging. you can still claim VAT on it as long as you take it out of the country ( eg. when you buy new bags take them bag only in the dustbag, clothes without the price tags, shoes in shoe bags and stick everything in the suitcase). and if you're stopped when entering your country they then can't charge you cause they can't really proof that they're brand new (you can just tell them they're used)


 
This is not necessarily true in the U.S.  Since 9/11 Customs has really cracked down.  You *may* be asked to produce receipts proving that you purchased the merchandise prior to the trip.  Customs Inspectors are getting more savvy.  When in doubt, just declare what you buy.  I've done that before, shown my form to the Customs Agent, and all but one time they just said, "Don't worry about it, go on ahead".  US travelers have an $800 duty free allowance.  Anything above that you pay duty on the DIFFERENCE.  It is usually only about 2%.  The fines for lying are MUCH higher.  I always tell the truth- if you lie and they figure it out, you can also be subjected to further searches including a body search.  In my opinion, it's just not worth it vs. paying $50 or $60 in duty.


----------



## Amina

Thanks everyone for the advice.  I doubt my shopping will come to $500 worth, let alone $800, even with a Darel bag, since I love to go to inexpensive flea markets out there, but I'll declare whatever I have to be safe.


----------



## cili_padi

I just came back from Europe a couple of weeks ago. From the literature I gathered, the most you can get back on your VAT refund is 12%, Global Refund takes the rest as an administrative fee. The actual VAT differs from country to country (it's 19.6% in France). If you want it back on the credit card it's 12%, and takes up to 2 months, and if you want it back in cash, you get even less back, as they take a commission on it. I'm still waiting on the VAT refund from my LV purchase. 

In France you've got to spend 175 Euros in one shop in one day, bring your passport and they will give you the VAT refund documentation. You will need to get this to the Refund office (there is one in town, rue Madeleine) or at the airport for a customs stamp (they will ask to see the item/s). Be aware that the lines for the customs stamp at the airport may be long, - we took about 15 minutes, but my sister said it may take up to an hour, so give yourself a lot of time. 
The website for more information is: www.globalrefund.com


----------



## jslb67

I dropped my VAT forms in the post at London Heathrow on July 18.  I had forgot about it until just now, when reading another thread here.  So, I'm wondering how long others have had to wait to get their refund?


----------



## mello_yello_jen

I requested for it to be deposited straight into my account and I think it took at least 2.5mths


----------



## melikemochi

I'm from the US, I currently have a friend in Paris and would like that person to help me purchase a LV item from there but we both hh ave no idea how it works. Please help as I am clueless to taxes, VAT .. basically clueless to go about the purchase. I would greatly appreciate an explaination or very detailed directions

Don't laught I really don;t know anything about this. Please correct me if I am wrong here is my current understanding: Paris charges one type of tax like the US and it is called VAT? How much tax is charged there? How do you go about that? Does that mean that after I get the refund the price I would have paid will be the sticker price of the LV item- the price listed on the LV website for Paris? Will they understand if I just say "VAT"? And somehow you fill out forms AT the LV store and you must have your passport. Then you get a reciept? And when you go the the airport you give them the reciept, passport, and you MUST have the item with you to show them? And you get the refund months later? How do you get it back in cash? Do you have to pay by cash? Would you get cash back at the LV store or at the airport? Where do you go to do this at the airport? Is it better to pay for the purchase via cash or credit card?

Percentage-wise how much would I save? Is it worth the effort? My friend does not speak French and is Asian. Will they hassle him or give him a hard time or give him snooty service? I 've never been to the store but I have heard they treat minorities and those who do not speak French poorly. Is it true? He is on vacation and would be kind enough to help me purchase but I would not want to have him endure poor treatment and have it ruin his day if that is the case. Thanks in advance for any input, help, advice!


----------



## romabunny

Ok, don't worry! A VAT refund is totally worth it, especially if you are spending alot of money!! The VAT around 16-17%, but it applies to ALL of the European Union countries as well as others outside. The amount that you will get back will be around 12%. When your friend purchases the bag, all he needs to say is that he needs a tax refund. The SAs do it all of the time, probably more so than not  they have no prejudice against minorities, no worries if you don't speak French. People from all around the world are in there snatching up their LVs! )) He does need his passport. They will give him all of the forms he will need in the store. 

I've only done refunds at the airport, but you can go to the respective offices around Paris and scout them out , too to get your money back. The airport is probably the easiest  There should be a cash refund booth in the International Departures gate. BUT.. if he is going to get it at the airport, he has to get the refund at the airport from which his departing flight will be leaving the EU. So, he after leaving Paris, he connects in Frankfurt before going back to America, he needs to do the refund in Germany. Supposedly, you do have to have the item you purchased with you, but I've never had mine checked! I guess it's better to be safe than sorry . 

If you need more info., go to Global Refund. 

Ciaooo!


----------



## caley

passport is a must. i hope someone can confirm this but i thought you cannot be a resident of the EU to qualify?


----------



## biru

Man.... this discussion makes me want to hold off on buying LV pieces... I'm planning to go to Paris in summer...hmm maybe I should return the epi ivory..


----------



## melikemochi

Thanks so much for the help! 16-17% tax and we get about 12% back, does that mean the price we end up paying (if the bag is listed as 400 Euros on lv website for paris) is 4oo Euros + 4-5% tax or does the 400 Euros listed price already include tax? Thanks again1


----------



## sparklyprincess

The listed price already includes tax. So after the refund, you will end up paying less than the listed price. The LV store and airport employees probably deal with this all day long. Just say "VAT" or "tax back" at the LV store and they will know what you're talking about. When your friend gets to the airport, he just needs to say "VAT" and someone will probably point him in the right direction. My family is Asian, we speak some French, but did all of our LV shopping in English. I believe you do need to show your passport, receipts, and fill out the form at the VAT kiosk. You don't have to show them the actual items.


----------



## Meeju

If someone pay with credit card, how long will it take for them to post money back in the bank account?


----------



## kasumi168

It took around 3 mths before i got the VAT credited back to my CC

I got my VAT back at the airport in Frankfurt on the items from LV but with the Chanel purchase from the Galleries Lafayette Dept Store, i had to drop my stamped VAT forms into the Global Refund Mail Box (thats located next to the Global Refund Cash Back Counter) and they processed the refund after 3 months

All my purchases were on CC.

I think if it was below a certain VAT $$ value as well on each receipt, then you can get cash back (regardless if you paid on CC) immediately.

You must ensure your friend takes all VAT items you are claiming to customs so they can check your purchases and stamp your VAT forms. (Although the Customs guy looked at our stack of VAT forms and didn't bother checking our items as he would have been there for 30 mins hehehe)

My last place in EU was Frankfurt for a connecting flight to Tokyo from Rome, so we basically had to run from one end of the airport to the other to get to the customs and VAT counter with only 10 mins to spare before check-in was finished. You then take the Custom Stamped VAT forms to the Global Refund counter to get the VAT back.

It sounds complicated but its really easy.
Your friend just needs to show his passport and tell them that he wants to claim VAT back and LV will fill in the neccessary forms

Good luck!


----------



## kasumi168

i'd just checked my Receipts, I got 12% back from LV and Chanel purchases in Paris


----------



## melikemochi

WOW. Thanks so much for checking ur reciepts, so nice of you and thanks everyone for the detailed explanations!! They will help a lot!

Oh, forgot to ask. Ive been looking for the Mat French Purse in Noir I know its been discontinued for awhie. Any chance a store might still have one?


----------



## kasumi168

It wouldn't hurt to ask around!

I picked up the Panda Cles last year in Paris even though i thought they were sold out everywhere else so I would try!


----------



## A W

I will be flying from Nice back to NY. Is it easier to get the VAT refund at the airport or store? I am leaving for Nice today.


----------



## melikemochi

Hi all,

Please help. My friend just returned from Europe, flew out from Frankfurt. At the frankfurt airport he went to the stand to get all the papers (that the nice SA in germany had prepared for him) stamped... the guy there asked where the merchandise was. (I had told him you had to have it in person). He held up the bag to show the man, the man then said 'its not check in so u have to go through security and have it stamped at the other office' My friend asked if he could just stamp the papers but the man refused. My friend then went through security and walked from one end of the airport to the other. The office was closed (this is mid-day) so he could not get it stamped!!  The lady in front of him had her check-in luggage with her and when the man asked her she just pointed to her luggage and he stamped it for her. My friend was  very very frustrated at this because he had alredy check in his luggage and had the LV items in hand yet the man still refused to stamp his papers. My friend had spent so long walking around for the office than soon his flight was soon taking  So he did not get the refund because it was not stamped and to mail it in you need to have it stamped. I'm a but upset because that wouldve been $75 roughly. What can we do now? Is there any way we can still get the refund?

Also, I'm a bit confused.  what went wrong? Was the man just giving him a hard time? To my understanding on purse forum all thats needed is the papers and the items with you.  

I'm pretty upset, first he ran into the mean SA in paris and now this. I'm kind of unhappy that I asked him to help purchase the items based on how much i would need to pay for them and now i end up paying about the same as US price and we werent able to get refund that was rightfully ours. Why does this stuff always happen to me?


----------



## kasumi168

If theres no custom stamp, there's no refund unfortunately..However, prices in Paris should still be cheaper than the US even if you paid full price

But i don't understand about the "it's not check -in"??

Its a pain at Frankfurt airport as you literally have to walk from one end to another to find the stupid customs office and Global refund counter... GRRRR


----------



## melikemochi

kasumi168 said:


> If theres no custom stamp, there's no refund unfortunately..However, prices in Paris should still be cheaper than the US even if you paid full price
> 
> But i don't understand about the "it's not check -in"??
> 
> Its a pain at Frankfurt airport as you literally have to walk from one end to another to find the stupid customs office and Global refund counter... GRRRR



Meaning it was a carry on (he was holding it and it was not in his luggage) whereas the other lady's was in a luggage she was going to check in. He bought the items in Germany so about $15 more than Paris.


----------



## happie_berrie

Usually the VAT office people are afraid that the hand held items (not checked in) can be taken out of the airport after getting the papers stamped.. (sort of like tax evasion?) so the options are:

1. have your luggage with you when u show the guy your items.. then put the items into your luggage in front of that guy and check the whole lot in OR


2. have the items (hand held) go through security checks.. and once you are inside (and they know for sure that u cant bring the items out of the airport after getting the stamp), go to the VAT office inside and get the items checked and the papers stamped.


Hope i dont sound too confusing.


----------



## pidgeon92

My first experience with this was last year. I asked at the information desk in the Barcelona airport and they advised me to get the stamp PRIOR to checking in, which I did. It was still a confusing process as to where to go and what line to get in. I was somewhat surprised that when I got there they didn't ask any questions at all, the guy stamped both of the papers without even a glance at me. I didn't actually bother sending the papers in for the refund for a couple of months, but my credit card was credited about a month and a half after I mailed them.


----------



## melikemochi

happie_berrie said:


> Usually the VAT office people are afraid that the hand held items (not checked in) can be taken out of the airport after getting the papers stamped.. (sort of like tax evasion?) so the options are:
> 
> 1. have your luggage with you when u show the guy your items.. then put the items into your luggage in front of that guy and check the whole lot in OR
> 
> 
> 2. have the items (hand held) go through security checks.. and once you are inside (and they know for sure that u cant bring the items out of the airport after getting the stamp), go to the VAT office inside and get the items checked and the papers stamped.
> 
> 
> Hope i dont sound too confusing.



It was OPTION 2, had already checked in so he only had the items hand held. The man refused to stamp and per his instruction my friend  went through the security check but the office past security check was closed (it was mid-day so i don't know why it was closed)!!! Its upseting because the office was closed so where else was he supposed to get it stamped. I feel like the man could have easily stamped it. to prevent tax evasion he could've watched my friend go through security or whos to say the lady it front of my friend wasn't going to take the lv items out of her luggage and out of the airport.

Is there no way to get refund now?


----------



## lemontart

Hi gals and guys, I am sure a lot of you here have purchased LV in Paris. Can anyone share the procedure on how to obtain the VAT refund? How long did it take you to actually get the refund back? 

Thanks sooooooooo much!


----------



## Sopeary

The process is very simple. When you're in the store, buy all the things your heart desires and inform the SA that you need a VAT refund form. Make sure you have your passport with you. Take the form and get it stamped by a customs agent at the airport for your return flight. There's a place where you can mail the form within the terminal. The refund will take approximately 3 months. Have a safe trip and if you have any other questions, send me a pm.


----------



## fmd914

Sopeary is correct.  I want to add however, keep the items you purchase out of your checked luggage OR go to the customs agent before checking in to your flight.  They need to see the items (some won't look but most do) in order to get the refund.  First time I got the refund, I didn't know this and had checked my luggage prior to going to customs.  Also, if you prefer, you can get cash at the airport.  Just tell the SA at the stores you want a cash refund.  There is a small fee associated with getting cash instead of a refund to your card.


----------



## lemontart

Thanks *Sopeary* and *fmd914*!

Do they usually have a long line in the airport for this?

I also heard that there is a limit on how many items you can buy in LV, is that true? If so, how many per person can buy?


----------



## fmd914

Sopeary,

I have not experienced long lines when I have been through the line (since there is a 175 euro minimum per store transaction - i think a lot of tourists may not meet/know about the refund).  As to the limit, I have never been limited in the Paris store.  I do recall a thread about this before and I think a couple of posters mentioned that they were.  I don't know what the rules are.


----------



## fmd914

Sopeary more information about the VAT refund is available at www.premiertaxfree.com


----------



## Expy00

Just be careful about how much you're purchasing since you have to declare the value of the items on the Customs Form when you're clearing Customs at a US airport/port of entry. You can claim up to a certain dollar amount (sorry, I don't remember the amount) and anything over that amount, you will need to pay extra for. This happened to me after returning back from a trip to the Middle East. I had to pay +$300 in extra Customs fees since I'd gone over the allowance amount


----------



## fmd914

Expy00 said:


> Just be careful about how much you're purchasing since you have to declare the value of the items on the Customs Form when you're clearing Customs at a US airport/port of entry. You can claim up to a certain dollar amount (sorry, I don't remember the amount) and anything over that amount, you will need to pay extra for. This happened to me after returning back from a trip to the Middle East. I had to pay +$300 in extra Customs fees since I'd gone over the allowance amount


 


$800 per person.....and to correct my earlier post it is 125 euros minimum purchase per transaction not 175.


----------



## jlam01342

i was in spain and purchased two wallets in madrid. they asked me for my ID to process my VAT refund. since i was in a rush, i just grabbed the wallets and receipt and left. when i go to get the refund in london, it turns out they didn't provide paperwork at all. all they gave me was the original receipt...in the tax refund envelope (funny, you would think if you're handing me a tax refund envelope, you would have placed a tax refund paper in there as well). as a matter of fact, the receipt says i am a resident of japan when i'm from the states. do you think gucci customer service will take care of this problem for me?


----------



## beljwl

I doubt it. I have tried to contact Gucci Customer Service in the past and they were useless. But it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Pamajama

It's been two and a half months since I made purchases in Italy and processed my paperwork at the airport and I still have not received my refund.  How long does the process take?


----------



## jlam01342

i don't know, but it's usually recommended to do the exchange right at the refund rather than mailing your forms in.


----------



## Pamajama

I did my exchange at the counter at the Heathrow airport....I did not mail them in and I still have not received the refund.


----------



## Beach Bum

OK..it took me 3 months to get my refund
For DIOR..it took 4 1/2 months.I called the country VAT office and they said DIOR takes longer...WTH?No clue as to why..So weird.NEXT time..get a CASH refund at the airport.U take a loss but its worth it


----------



## Pamajama

I did not know you could get a cash refund at the airport.  Thanks Jill.


----------



## sharbear508

Just sent my Gucci forms in...good to know that it's going to take forever!!!


----------



## chaussurewhore

the good thing , when you least expect it, you gat a CREDIT on your cc card! think positive. it is like found money.


----------



## Pamajama

My refund just posted to my CC today....$148.  It took just over 2 1/2 months.


----------



## luv2shophandbag

I recently bought a Bolide from the store in Nice (thanks again AllaboutNice). I purchased it from the States and it was shipped to me from France. I paid the VAT through FEDEX. Does anyone know if I'm due a refund on the VAT? I remember getting refunded when I bought bags in person in France, but this is the first time I have purchased one from here and had it shipped. Since the bag was @ $5000, it's worth pursuing. Any help would be much appreciated!
MODS: Please feel free to delete this thread. I accidentally posted it here when I meant to post it in the general Hermes forum. Sorry!


----------



## luv2shophandbag

I recently bought a Bolide from the store in Nice (thanks again AllaboutNice). I purchased it from the States and it was shipped to me from France. I paid the VAT through FEDEX. Does anyone know if I'm due a refund on the VAT? I remember getting refunded when I bought bags in person in France, but this is the first time I have purchased one from here and had it shipped. Since the bag was @ $5000, it's worth pursuing. Any help would be much appreciated!
__________________


----------



## Trocadero

I've only gotten the VAT back when I've presented the  proper forms to customs at the airport at the time I departed from the country and then mailed the correct copy in the envelope provided.

You can usually get the VAT directly at the airport, but it's an extra step and I've never had the time.

I'm surprised you were able to get a bag shipped to you with a phone order.  Was there any savings?


----------



## Trocadero

I should have added that customs stamps the form that I then take to the post box at the airport (although you have plenty of time to mail it from your home country).   Without the stamp, you can't get the VAT.  And this is important - you must have the merchandise with you to show the customs official if he should ask to see it.


----------



## gina_b

luv2shop, Hermes should have automatically adjusted the price of your Bolide, deducting the VAT before ringing up your sale and shipping the package.  Fedex however, can charge you for the US customs duty that they have probably paid on your behalf.


----------



## kasumi168

i don't think you get VAT back when it's a charge and send..

You have to physically enter and leave the EU to get VAT back


----------



## mudmud

Good point gina_b, that VAT Fedex charged you is probably for the US customs duty?


----------



## stylefly

Did you pay taxes coming into the US? Isn't that what Fedex would have charged you? Items that leave the EU are not inclusive of VAT as they're exports, but for sure you would have paid your own country and state tax...


----------



## cxyvr

gina_b said:


> luv2shop, Hermes should have automatically adjusted the price of your Bolide, deducting the VAT before ringing up your sale and shipping the package. Fedex however, can charge you for the US customs duty that they have probably paid on your behalf.


 

The same porcedure happend when FSH sent my bag to the US. The Vat was deducted when I paid for it. The tax fedex charged me was for the US custom import tax.


----------



## luv2shophandbag

Aah--so that's it! Thanks, Gina Trocadero and cxyvr!


----------



## Roxane

stylefly said:


> Did you pay taxes coming into the US? Isn't that what Fedex would have charged you? Items that leave the EU are not inclusive of VAT as they're exports, but for sure you would have paid your own country and state tax...



I agree with Stylefly that what you might have paid is not VAT but US taxes. However, it is up to the store if they want to refund VAT  they are not compelled by law, I believe. To refund VAT, they must do extra paperwork, and I have bought things *in person* in Europe, over the limit required for VAT refund, and the shops did not refund VAT after I sent back the forms.


----------



## alwaysinvogue

Hello gorgeous gals and guys,

I am heading to Paris in the next month or so before heading to the US. I know at La Fayette in Paris you can claim back 12.5% in tax which is great in itself. But! I also know they offer a 10% discount card for foreign visitors. Would anyone be able to advise if this can be used in conjunction with the 12.5% rebate? Because that's a massive 22.5% off!

And sorry, one last question...would anyone know if you could use this discount at their concessions, so Chanel and LV? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cal

As far as I'm aware none of the concession stands will accept the 10% discount card.  Have a great trip!


----------



## alwaysinvogue

Awww, bummer! Thanks for the info Cal! It's probably a good thing, I was creating a shopping list to rival Paris Hilton.


----------



## annanas

i just have to check, do you live in london like it says under your avatar?  if so, you aren't eligible for the VAT refund, that's only for people who live outside the EU


----------



## Liberté

I didn't know they had that! How do you get it???  Just by showing yer passport?


----------



## Cal

I picked up my 10% discount card in the foyer of my hotel, it was attached to one of the maps.  I remember the SA in Zara saying that the instore shops don't accept them.  It was accepted just at the normal cashiers though.


----------



## Roo

Most of the designer boutiques in GL don't accept the 10%.  However you can use it for many of the GL house brands and also souvenir items.  I purchased a beautiful GL house brand cashmere sweater last fall and used the 10% off card.


----------



## aprilmei

You can also get a discount card at Printemps, which some (including me) prefer to Lafayette.
At both shops, you're not actually getting a 22 (or so) percent discount. You get 10 per cent off your purchases at the shop, than a 12.5 (I think) percent VAT refund on top of that - as long as your purchases FOR THAT SINGLE DAY AT ONE SHOP go over a certain amount. I can never remember what that amount is - I've never had a problem going over.
Be sure to leave yourself plenty of time at the airport. Last time I was there, it took 10 minutes but other occasions it's taken at least 30 minutes.


----------



## Liberté

I think that amount is 50 euros (at least it was in netherlands), so that should include most purchases in Lafayette and printemps. It's not the full purchase but per item. 

DO you know if Bonmarché has the same policy?


----------



## cherry pie

aprilmei said:


> You can also get a discount card at Printemps, which some (including me) prefer to Lafayette.
> At both shops, you're not actually getting a 22 (or so) percent discount. You get 10 per cent off your purchases at the shop, than a 12.5 (I think) percent VAT refund on top of that - as long as your purchases FOR THAT SINGLE DAY AT ONE SHOP go over a certain amount. I can never remember what that amount is - I've never had a problem going over.
> Be sure to leave yourself plenty of time at the airport. Last time I was there, it took 10 minutes but other occasions it's taken at least 30 minutes.


i preffer printemps too. they have amazing window displays!

alwaysinvogue- have fun in paris


----------



## sasha77

Hi  Hope you all had a great christmas. I just wonder when you bought bags from overseas i.e. from US to UK/EU etc. Do you always have to pay Custom charges and duties + VAT? If so how much do you normally pay for?


----------



## kenzo89

From experience, it's a percentage of the total cost. I'm not quite sure how they work it out but I think weight comes into it! So they weigh the package and it has a fixed price, I'd assume. To my knowledge you don't have to pay VAT but I may be wrong, I've never had to. Where are you buying from? I've asked eBay members to mark it as a gift for me to avoid the custom charges etc.


----------



## sasha77

Thank you very much for your answer 

I bought a bag from Dior Outlet in the US and just wondering how much I would pay for the customs etc? Since they will send out by FedEx and I heard FedEx always present their parcels to customs. I think in the UK they do approx 30% of total price (price+shipping) but I wonder if it is really worth it in the end, and how much do you normally pay?


----------



## LaMissy

I had a parcel from the USA and the charge was £18 (VAT) + £11 (Parcel Force Charge) for a $300 bag.

I purchased a camera from Asia which was posted via fed ex they delivered the parcel but then a week later sent an invoice for £18 the camera cost £150.


----------



## kenzo89

sasha77 said:


> Thank you very much for your answer
> 
> I bought a bag from Dior Outlet in the US and just wondering how much I would pay for the customs etc? Since they will send out by FedEx and I heard FedEx always present their parcels to customs. I think in the UK they do approx 30% of total price (price+shipping) but I wonder if it is really worth it in the end, and how much do you normally pay?



What bag is it? I don't know where you are located but have you tried the Dior outlets in the UK? I've popped by just yesterday and they may have the same bags. The SA I deal with is really nice also!


----------



## ^^ty^^

hi, I bought a Dior bag in UK recently... I paid the full amount at their stores and they gave me a VAT refund form... 
on the day I flight out from UK, I passed the form to the VAT refund counter at the heathrow airport...
they said they'll refund me the tax amount to my credit card i used to purchase.
I havent check my credit card bill yet...will let u know if i receive my VAT refund.


----------



## sasha77

LaMissy said:


> I had a parcel from the USA and the charge was £18 (VAT) + £11 (Parcel Force Charge) for a $300 bag.
> 
> I purchased a camera from Asia which was posted via fed ex they delivered the parcel but then a week later sent an invoice for £18 the camera cost £150.



Thank you very much LaMissy for your answer. I gave me rough idea of how much I need to be prepared to pay when postman/courier man comes then lol


----------



## sasha77

kenzo89 said:


> What bag is it? I don't know where you are located but have you tried the Dior outlets in the UK? I've popped by just yesterday and they may have the same bags. The SA I deal with is really nice also!



Thank you very much kenzo89. I bought a romantique bag (the one with the flower in beige- for my mum actually). When I last checked at Bicester Village, they did not have it   so I decided to order from the US. 

Yesterday I went to Selfridges sale in Birmingham but again they did not to have the same bag which I would like to order.  May I ask what collection did you see at outlet yesterday? I am looking for Gaucho bag now lol (Did you go to Bicester or somewhere else?)


----------



## sasha77

^^ty^^ said:


> hi, I bought a Dior bag in UK recently... I paid the full amount at their stores and they gave me a VAT refund form...
> on the day I flight out from UK, I passed the form to the VAT refund counter at the heathrow airport...
> they said they'll refund me the tax amount to my credit card i used to purchase.
> I havent check my credit card bill yet...will let u know if i receive my VAT refund.



Hi ^^ty^^. I wish I can get tax refund like you lol Hope you get your tax refund soon.


----------



## LaMissy

sasha77 said:


> Thank you very much kenzo89. I bought a romantique bag (the one with the flower in beige- for my mum actually). When I last checked at Bicester Village, they did not have it  so I decided to order from the US.
> 
> Yesterday I went to Selfridges sale in Birmingham but again they did not to have the same bag which I would like to order.  May I ask what collection did you see at outlet yesterday? I am looking for Gaucho bag now lol (Did you go to Bicester or somewhere else?)


 

Dior @ Selfridges London has 30 % of the romantique butl limited styles and mainly in brown, 50% of braided gaucho I remember the small braided beige was £320 and 40 % cannage (limited styles though).

I wonder what they have at bicester?


----------



## sasha77

I would like to know too  hopefully they will have one I like. Can't wait to go and check out


----------



## kenzo89

sasha77 said:


> Thank you very much kenzo89. I bought a romantique bag (the one with the flower in beige- for my mum actually). When I last checked at Bicester Village, they did not have it   so I decided to order from the US.
> 
> Yesterday I went to Selfridges sale in Birmingham but again they did not to have the same bag which I would like to order.  May I ask what collection did you see at outlet yesterday? I am looking for Gaucho bag now lol (Did you go to Bicester or somewhere else?)



Yeah they had the gaucho but only the greeny denim small shoulder bag (if that made ANY sense to you!) They had a lot of the travellers/vintage collection from 2 seasons ago, still the saddle bags that do not seem to sell! I've noticed however there are a lot more exotic and evening bags. I scored a python purse for my Mother for £163! That was it off the top of my head. However there's a wide range of shoes this time round!


----------



## sasha77

kenzo89 said:


> Yeah they had the gaucho but only the greeny denim small shoulder bag (if that made ANY sense to you!) They had a lot of the travellers/vintage collection from 2 seasons ago, still the saddle bags that do not seem to sell! I've noticed however there are a lot more exotic and evening bags. I scored a python purse for my Mother for £163! That was it off the top of my head. However there's a wide range of shoes this time round!



ha I forgot I asked you the same question on here and now I even asked you in the other post as well  oh well. Thank you again for the info. I just got my small gaucho from eBay just now.  :s
I am sure your mother will like the purse.  My mum likes anything that I buy for her  (only she says it will be much better I get it for her when I start working )


----------



## LaMissy

Sasha did you end up paying any VAT & Customs charge!

The bag you brought was available at Selfridges the second time I went!


----------



## sasha77

No luckily I did not have to pay any VAT or custom for any bags I bought outside UK. So the bag that I got for my mum from Cabazon outlet cost me altogether £270ish. How much do they sell it for in sale? Saw the brown one for £305 is it the same in London? Now there was another bag that I bought which has not yet come through yet and it has been almost 2 weeks, hopefully it has not been stopped at custom.


----------



## luxlover

Hi Everyone ,
 I'm planning a trip to Europe in June (going to London, Paris *Hermes mainly hehe*, Prague and Rome). I'm going to be flying into London, and then taking Eurostar to Paris. I'm probably going to be flying back to the States from London and I have a question about the VAT Refund policy in London. 
Is it the same as Paris (All of my past trips we have always flown back to the States from Paris so I've always done my VAT refund there)? Or is London's VAT refund different? Do I just group together all of my purchases in the EU countries and then collect the VAT refund at the London airport like usual (I have always chosen to get an instant cash refund on my VAT refund)?

Sorry about all the questions. Thanks in advance for all of your help =).


----------



## guccigal07

there is a VAT refund desk in London airports. It will just be like Paris!


----------



## guccigal07

and yes they group all them together. I went to Paris then flew to London then left from London and I did all my VAT back there!


----------



## luxlover

great thanks for the info. do you guys usually pick the cash back option or do you wait for the VAT refund on your credit card? I know with the cash back option I'm losing a bit of money because of the low airport conversion rate. However, I've always been really worried that the VAT refund wont go back into my CC. plus, they claim it can take up to 6 mths?


----------



## guccigal07

well I did the credit card. The key thing is...save the extra copy...I also mailed them from the USA instead of our of London.

but you can call the VAT refund offices and give them your paper reference number....and I would make sure they received my forms...then they give you a date of the refund.

I think they do it like 4-6 weeks after they receive your form.

you just have to stay on top of it.


----------



## annie9999

i always do the cc.  it takes a while but i was told that way you get the best conversion rate.


----------



## guccigal07

yes but def save a copy of the forms...and 3-4 weeks after you get back....call the number on the forms and give them the reference numbers to each form..they will tell you if they received it.....and what date they will process the refund.

also you can email them....however I found that people in the UK would email back but not France.


----------



## luxlover

do you guys happen to know how much of a difference the conversion rate is between CC and cash back at the airport? Cash back seems to be less hassle and its instant. CC is a bit more work but I know the conversion rate is better. haha so i guess its a matter of me weighing which option i want to take. Do I go for the less work/low refund option, or the more work/more refund option..........


----------



## Cal

Bum.  I wasn't even given the option of cash at Schipol, had to wait for the CC refund.


----------



## guccigal07

most of the time when you shop at the stores they just check CC for you


----------



## pigleto972001

just out of curiousity...in case one were to get a bag from H overseas in europe, is it worth shipping it back to the states?  does one ship to her local H boutique or home address?  and how much does it cost?  i know GG has done this...thanks!


----------



## Roxane

Just to highlight that the VAT refund desk *before* the departure gates at London Heathrow can, depending on time of day, have a queue that will take 30-45 mins to clear. The longest I have waited is 50 mins. Might want to factor that in.

Another reason why I hate Heathrow so much


----------



## Trocadero

I've always shipped bags to my  home address and the shipping charge was very minimal.  However the customs charges ran approx. 9%.  That hurt.  In essence, it erased the VAT.  But my bag arrived safe and sound.  I think I would have a problem with taking a boxless H bag home - kind of like removing a turtle from its shell.

Anyway, I've only had the pleasure of walking into one store and seeing the bag I wanted.  I've always had to wait a bit before delivery.


----------



## India

I usually get the VAT refund back in London in British pounds (don't lose on the conversion rate that way) and then I have some money to use when I go the next time.  Of course, I've never been buying really expensive items.


----------



## susanvon

YIf you are departing from a Schengan country and are going to a non-Schengan country, ie, not an EU member, you get your VAT refunds stamped by customs in that Schengan country. Since the UK is not on the Euro and the dollar is down vis a vis the British pound, you would do better to have your VAT refund applied to your credit card. 
The amount of time you have to wait depends on which VAT refund company the merchant usies, ie, Global Refund or Premier Tax refund for example. 
I go to EU countries 12 times a year and Heathrow is a hassle, better to use Munich or VIE if you can, less hassle and they are more pleasant and helpful.
Happy Hermes shopping
susanvon


----------



## Liberté

Cal said:


> Bum. I wasn't even given the option of cash at Schipol, had to wait for the CC refund.


Wow, that's strange Ihave gotten cash back there.

I ve only had CC once and I got a really bad conversion rate and it took about 3 months for one of the charge backs. I always get cash because of that, at least as long as I can get it in euros.


----------



## luxlover

thanks for all the advice everyone


----------



## WingNut

luxlover said:


> do you guys happen to know how much of a difference the conversion rate is between CC and cash back at the airport? Cash back seems to be less hassle and its instant. CC is a bit more work but I know the conversion rate is better. haha so i guess its a matter of me weighing which option i want to take. Do I go for the less work/low refund option, or the more work/more refund option..........



Is everyone sure that the actual % given back is different or the same? I have also always done the CC refund once mailed in, but recently my father told me that you get the same % back with cash immediately at the airport. Of course, you might be referring to the fact that with the CC option it is converted/credited in US$, whereas with the immediate cash back it is in the local currency which you would have to then convert later, so we might be talking about 2 different things.

I ask because I currently AM in Europe and will be traveling home soon, with something.


----------



## Butterfly_77

WingNut said:


> Is everyone sure that the actual % given back is different or the same? I have also always done the CC refund once mailed in, but recently my father told me that you get the same % back with cash immediately at the airport. Of course, you might be referring to the fact that with the CC option it is converted/credited in US$, whereas with the immediate cash back it is in the local currency which you would have to then convert later, so we might be talking about 2 different things.
> 
> I ask because I currently AM in Europe and will be traveling home soon, with something.


 
I think you are right, WingNut. The % amount should be the same. But with the cash option, you might loose with the exchange rate, if you do not opt for cash back in local currency. 
But in my opinion, the same happens with the cc option. you get credited with the amount on the VAT form (for ex. £ 50) and your cc company transforms/converts this into the currency your cc runs ($, CHF...). So here too, you will loose on the exchange rate, in my opinion?


----------



## Liberté

^
Yep, and if the currency isen't as strong as when you bought you can loose quite a big %%% of the amout for the CC conversion. It's not really a big deal as it's really "your" money in the first place, but it's rather frustrating when it happens a lot. When you get the local currency at least you get the proper amount. Of course I can understand this is not really an option when you travel from EU to US and vice versa.


----------



## Drew'sgirl

OK, can I ask a stupid question?  What is VAT?  I haven't been to europe in 27 years and I was 21 then so I didn't even know what Hermes was.  Today I am equally clueless as to what "VAT" is.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Drew'sgirl said:


> OK, can I ask a stupid question? What is VAT? I haven't been to europe in 27 years and I was 21 then so I didn't even know what Hermes was. Today I am equally clueless as to what "VAT" is.


 
VAT is "value added tax". it's quite common in europe to have VAT on goods (as well as food, meals at restaurants...). If you're not citizen of an european union country, you can claim back the VAT on goods when leaving the EU (certain conditions do apply: e.g. minimum amount spent on goods, goods must be presented at the customs, .....).

hope this helps...


----------



## Drew'sgirl

Thank you!


----------



## WingNut

Liberté;5556142 said:
			
		

> ^
> Yep, and if the currency isen't as strong as when you bought you can loose quite a big %%% of the amout for the CC conversion. It's not really a big deal as it's really "your" money in the first place, but it's rather frustrating when it happens a lot. When you get the local currency at least you get the proper amount. Of course I can understand this is not really an option when you travel from EU to US and vice versa.



Thank you Butterfly_77 and Liberte. In my case it might work out for the better, since the $ dropped against the Euro a bit the day after my purchase....so what I do is get the cash back immediately in Euro, then exchange. Shouldn't be too bad!


----------



## valencia

susanvon said:


> The amount of time you have to wait depends on which VAT refund company the merchant usies, ie, Global Refund or Premier Tax refund for example.
> susanvon


 
Am heading to Paris on Wednesday and am wondering if anyone can tell me which VAT refund company Hermes uses? Have worked with both and am curious. Global Refund took a couple of weeks but Premier Tax took almost 3 months!!

One other tip is that with Global Refund, you can change your mind on getting a cash refund or cc refund at the airport - even if you completed the form for a cc refund. With Premier Tax, once you have completed the form and selected the method of refund, you can not change your mind.

V


----------



## inlovewithvuitt

Hi,
   I'm seeking help from fellow tpfer here who has purchased louis vuitton from toyko store. Will they do the VAT straight away in the store and deduct it from your purchases or do you have to go to the airport? My best pal is heading over there next week and I heard that damier neverfull is already out there, so I want to try my luck. Let me know pls!


----------



## karman

I think it's 5%. When my parents purchased my Damier Sophie for me, I only had to pay then back 53,000 YEN but the website says the sophie costs 55650 YEN.


----------



## dollfie-lover

I'm not sure for LV, but in other stores I had to pay the whole amound and then go to the special window near by to get refund. In others it was on the airport. But for sure you have to pay ful price first.


----------



## akemibabe

You will have to pay full price first, then go to the customer service of the mall to get your tax back. Remember to bring your passport with you inorder to receive the deduction. All the sales people in Japan are very helpful so you can always ask them.


----------



## kasumi168

It really depends on where the LV is located..

*Stand alone store*- you pay the price less 5% immediately, and they just fill out the customs form and stick it to your passport

*Store within a Department Store *- You pay the full price first, but they point you to the dept store's customer service desk, where you will get back the 5% there in cash or CC, and the department store will fill out the customs form and stick it to your passport. 

Plus, if you shop at the dept store and your collective receipts are over an XX amount, you claim back 5% tax on everything... so it's pretty good to shop at the dept stores there. Although i'm pretty sure u can't claim the 5% on personal items such as perfume, cosmetics etc..

I've never had to claim tax at any of Japan's airports


----------



## kimalee

I'm sure this has been asked before, but the search function is still down!  I was wondering how you lovely ladies deal with customs when traveling.  I have been abroad for nearly 3 months and have racked up some pretty expensive purchases...I've gotten VAT forms, but I really have no idea what to do with them.  I asked my BF and he said there is a place in the airport where you take them, but I really don't know lol!  Pardon my ignorance; I usually don't spend so much while traveling and have never dealt with it before!

Another thing: does everyone always declare their purchases honestly?  I hope that didn't sound evil...I'm such a worry wart!  I think the US limit is about $800...I've spent about double that!  If I declare everything I bought and they charge me fees, can I use whatever money I might get back from the VAT thing to pay it?  Is there any chance that they won't charge me?

I'd really appreciate ANY help you guys could give me!  Thanks!:shame:


----------



## sweetxoxo76

I just came back from London/Paris and I filled out that I spent more than the $800 alotted but I was with my husband. Customs didn't charge me additionally. But when you purchase at the store, I would check in the VAT form that you want cash back otherwise you have to mail those receipts back to that specific country and wait to get your refund as opposed to getting it back at the airport.


----------



## Schmodi

Not sure about declaring anything over a certain amount (because I usually don't) but I get my refund put back on my credit card (doesn't have to be the one your purchased with either).  It takes a little longer but you don't lose anything if you are redepositing foreign currency into your bank account.

There should be a little stand or counter in the airport where you can submit the forms.  Alternatively you can mail them when you return home.  Just write down all your tracking numbers for your forms so you can check them online.


----------



## kimalee

thanks for the info, guys!


----------



## NY_fashionista

I do this a lot because of my business, so in brief:

You shop in a store and spend the minimum required for the refund and the shop completes the forms.

When you leave the European Union, you go to the customs desk at the airport. You need to present the forms, the goods, your passport and airline ticket/boarding pass. (This means that if the goods are in your checked luggage, sometimes you need to check-in, take your luggage (with the goods) to customs and then return to check-in with your bag.) Customs stamps the forms and that's it. You must have the goods to show customs or they can deny the stamp. No stamp, no refund.

You can get your refund back in cash or credited back to your card. If it's by card, you put the form back in the envelope and mail it. If you want cash, you need to find the desk where you can get the refund (this varies by country and refund company).

Now, part II...

Customs in the U.S. has nothing to do with customs in Europe. Jacques in Paris is not calling Joe in New York telling him to be on the lookout for you. 

You can bring back up to $800 worth of goods tax free. If you go over that, you can be taxed on the balance. The amount, I believe, is around 10%.

I run shopping tours, so I do this with groups a few times a year and this is what I tell my passengers. Some people are more comfortable declaring honestly and possibly paying the tax (sometimes, if you're just a little over, they don't bother you). And I've seen people spend thousands of dollars and declare they spent $500. You have to declare what you feel is right for you.

FYI, for more info, Global Refund's website is very helpful: http://www.globalrefund.com/


----------



## kimalee

^wow, thanks so much!


----------



## annanas

NY_fashionista said:


> Customs in the U.S. has nothing to do with customs in Europe. Jacques in Paris is not calling Joe in New York telling him to be on the lookout for you.




perhaps, but if it's a very high value item christophe in geneva might.  there was a rather embarrassing incident involving a nokia exec and an expensive watch a few years ago, he claimed the tax back in switzerland and didn't declare it when he got to finland.  customs called him at home a few days later asking if he perhaps forgot to contact them on his way out of the airport  this was a watch around &#8364;20k if i remember correctly, if you're spending in the low four figures this probably won't happen to you.

i never declare anything  but i do throw away all packaging and post my receipts home and try not to look like i shopped when i leave the airport.  i don't tend to spend huge amounts but the limit in the eu is not much over $200 so it's practically impossible not to go over it.


----------



## kimalee

^hmm, that's an idea, I suppose I could mail my boxes/receipts home.  But then I obviously couldn't do the VAT thing without the receipts, right?  I was hoping that if they do charge me, that I could just use the money from the VAT to pay it...what do you think?

So since I'm in the UK, I go to the customs desk HERE to get the refund, correct?  And then I declare when I land in the States.  I hope I got it right.


----------



## NY_fashionista

kimalee said:


> I was hoping that if they do charge me, that I could just use the money from the VAT to pay it...what do you think?


If you choose to take the refund in cash and you want US dollars, the exchange rate at the airport won't be great. I always take my refund in cash in euros/pounds because I'm in Europe so often that it's my money to start my next trip. They do take credit cards at customs at JFK and I assume they do so in other airports as well.



kimalee said:


> So since I'm in the UK, I go to the customs desk HERE to get the refund, correct? And then I declare when I land in the States. I hope I got it right.


Yes, you got it right. Just make sure you have the goods on you when you go to get the customs stamp. I've seen people refused the stamp because they couldn't produce the goods. No stamp, no refund! Then after the forms are stamped, you find the desk/booth for the refund. If you don't want cash, just mail the forms back. And when you're on the flight home completing the US Customs form, you can decide what to declare.


----------



## annanas

kimalee said:


> ^hmm, that's an idea, I suppose I could mail my boxes/receipts home.  But then I obviously couldn't do the VAT thing without the receipts, right?  I was hoping that if they do charge me, that I could just use the money from the VAT to pay it...what do you think?



you could post them home from the airport after you have them stamped i guess  but i don't usually worry about that because in the US there is no tax refund  i've only ever done it once and that was in canada.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

^^^ I produced my goods, recepits & didn't notice guy didn't stamp one of my forms. He had taken them all & said he was going to turn them in. Of course the one he didn't stamp was my DH $2,000 croc frame glasses.ush:


----------



## mcbg1

Does anyone know the VAT refund amount (in percentage) on LV items in Italy? I've read from 10% to 20% but I'm not sure which amount is correct.


----------



## Coachfanatic

I'm not sure, it was 12% in France a couple weeks ago.

Maybe this link can help:

http://www.agenziadogane.it/wps/wcm/connect/ee/HomePageEn/VTA+Refund/


----------



## mcbg1

Thanks. If it's 12% I could basically save almost 350$ on the Utah Omaha bag! 

US price: 1750$ + taxes = around 1900$
Italian price: 1130 Euros - 135 Euros = 995 Euros = 1543$ US

Tell me I'm wrong cuz those savings are insane lol.


----------



## ilovebags63

Hi everyone! I'm from New York and bought Chanel flats in Paris over a month ago. I filled out the VAT form and gave it in at the Tax Return Station in Heathrow. I still haven't been refunded on my credit card and the VAT station only gave me the Chanel receipt back, no tax refund receipt. Do you think something is wrong or does it usually take this long? Thanks for your help!


----------



## NanamiRyu

The shortest time it took for me was about 2 weeks and the longest was around 6 weeks.  But the other ladies said it sometimes took as long as 3 months!  So wait a little bit more.  

If it doesn't show up even much later, contact VAT refund company.  I *think* Chanel uses Global Refund.  Here's their website.  
http://www.globalrefund.com/

BTW, LHR VAT desk do not give those papers back.  But I wouldn't worry too much about that, since you have receipt from Chanel and they must have entered your infos in their system.  If anything really went wrong, you can probably call Chanel and ask for transaction number and such for Global Refund.


----------



## NY_fashionista

I can't remember what company they use in France, but in Italy, they use Premier: http://www.premiertaxfree.com/

It's true, it can take up to three months for the refund to be credited back to your card. I always get mine in cash at the airport - I go back and forth to Europe, so I use the cash as my starting money for my next trip - so it's been a while since I had to wait for a card refund, but it can take quite a while. I'd give it another couple of months before you worry about it.


----------



## amnA-

hey, i remember claiming for my purchases while coming back from paris; it took 4 months for the credit card to show it.. but it did come finally!


----------



## ilovebags63

thank you everyone!


----------



## PINK*~*lolita

Sometimes they give you the option at the airport when you fill out the VAT form to recieve your refund rght there and then in cash but if you request it on your credit card it can take from a month to three in my experience! Ive done it so many times and it always varies!!!


----------



## perruchin

always ask for cash option my mom always does and I do too for returning money since my passport is Mexican, because with credith card refound it takes some months....


----------



## reine de naples

Hello ladies,

I split my time between UK, US, and Asia, and at the moment I'm in London. I bought a Birkin in Paris a couple months ago, and now it's time to get that VAT 
I don't have time to go to the States or Asia, and I don't plan to until maybe next year. So I want to go somewhere nearby for a weekend or something to get the VAT return. 
So......... since Switzerland isn't a part of the EU, I can go there right?
Or what other countries (not part of the EU) are nearby and nice to visit for a couple of days?

Thanks for your recommendations/suggestions!


----------



## DiamondS

Switzerland is not really an option, as it will be very difficult to get out of the country if you use the tax refund.. You will anyway need to pay the tax once you leave Switzerland, so in the end you win maybe 2 % on taxes, not more. I just asked this last week and I was told that it is not worth it. And they are quite thorough with their tax refunds, so you might easily get caught and need to pay a penalty.
I don't really know about Russia how it would work there.. That might be a good option..?


----------



## icechick

Iceland!!!  The weather s*cks but so does the economy and currency so it's never been a better time to visit!   It's about a 3 hour flight from London.


----------



## ladyhermes

I didn't think that you could get a VAT Refund as a EU residece independently of if you go out of the EU to collect it, if you bought it within the EU, if you do could you please explain how this works. In Russia you don't get VAT refunds at all and getting a visa is not always the easiest.


----------



## H&H

I always thought you could get a tax refund at the embassy ? At least I have seen it at the USA embassy in Holland, while I was waiting for ever in line (to declare my son's birth and other things).

And otherwise at the airport ?


----------



## annanas

ladyhermes said:


> I didn't think that you could get a VAT Refund as a EU residece independently of if you go out of the EU to collect it, if you bought it within the EU, if you do could you please explain how this works. In Russia you don't get VAT refunds at all and getting a visa is not always the easiest.



i'm confused too, afaik you have to live outside the eu to get a tax refund  the only way not to pay VAT i know of is to shop in the airport duty free.




icechick said:


> Iceland!!! The weather s*cks but so does the economy and currency so it's never been a better time to visit!  It's about a 3 hour flight from London.



i have actually been seriously considering going to iceland recently :shame:


----------



## lil_witch

You can't get a VAT refund if you are a permanent resident or citizen of the EU...

But if you are not any of the above, go to Croatia, Bulgaria, Turkey...


----------



## Jane225

reine de naples said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I split my time between UK, US, and Asia, and at the moment I'm in London. I bought a Birkin in Paris a couple months ago, and now it's time to get that VAT
> I don't have time to go to the States or Asia, and I don't plan to until maybe next year. So I want to go somewhere nearby for a weekend or something to get the VAT return.
> So......... since Switzerland isn't a part of the EU, I can go there right?
> Or what other countries (not part of the EU) are nearby and nice to visit for a couple of days?
> 
> Thanks for your recommendations/suggestions!



I bought a Lindy in France on a VAT refund receipt. Took it to the UK where we live and since I have US residence I took it to switzerland through Heathrow. The VAT officers at Heathrow are quite lackadaisical and if you can show a permanent foreign address and the bag they will stamp your form. I didn't have a problem taking the bag out of Switzerland as it was on my arm. The French are much more stringent as they require everything to be in the original packaging.


----------



## reine de naples

Sorry I forgot to mention I'm American in my first post! That must make a difference in the process of the VAT refund.

Thank you everyone for your advice...
but especially Jane225! 
That's the answer I've been searching for  
Thanks for sharing the info, and I think I will probably be doing the same.


----------



## Liberté

lil_witch said:


> You can't get a VAT refund if you are a permanent resident or citizen of the EU...
> 
> But if you are not any of the above, go to Croatia, Bulgaria, Turkey...


 Bulgaria is a part of EU.


----------



## Jane225

reine de naples said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention I'm American in my first post! That must make a difference in the process of the VAT refund.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your advice...
> but especially Jane225!
> That's the answer I've been searching for
> Thanks for sharing the info, and I think I will probably be doing the same.



Good luck then!


----------



## mooks

I'm rather confused by this whole thing. You should have just presented the receipt with your US passport to the customs officials when you left France and it would have been credited straight back to your card. Is it even possible to do it now?


----------



## icechick

Mooks, you don't get your stamp until you leave the EU so you have to present it at the last airport you leave from if you're going through multiple countries within the EU.  It's a total pain if you can't get direct flights.


----------



## chuck75

A friend is arriving from Singapore for 2 week for a vacation in London and plans to take the Eurostar train to visit FSH Hermes in Paris for the weekend.  Where can she present the VAT reclaim form issued by the store in Paris? Does she do it in Paris before she leaves, or can she do it at Heathrow for an item bought on France?


----------



## lulilu

It was my understanding that you make your VAT claim when you are leaving the EU.


----------



## icechick

It is, you get your stamp at the last airport you depart the EU from.


----------



## reine de naples

She won't be able to get it in Paris, she will have to get it from Heathrow when she leaves to return to Singapore


----------



## chuck75

Thanks - a member kindly PM me the details. So as she goes galavanting round Europe, i have to make sure she collects all those nice tickets to claim the tax back. Also point to note that the items must be with her when she claims and in an "unused" - still in a box situation. Bet the queues must be really long!


----------



## reine de naples

does it have to be in the box? can it not just be in the dustbag? 
I haven't claimed the VAT on my bag yet so need the info thanks!


----------



## chuck75

I doubt very much that customes really cares as long as you do not have it in your arms with stuff inside it... to be honest with you, will the customes even know what the item on the receipt really look like to ask to view? So long as you have something to show, who is to say anything?


----------



## leap of faith

i dont think they have to be in a box. and yes sometimes they dont even know what to look for i once bought an expensive bag from bvlgari, when i showed custom the bag they were like no no show us the bvlgari! im like excuse-me if you read the paper its a bvlgari sac not jewelry as they just thought.. they didnt even know bvlgari made bags


----------



## Roxane

At Heathrow (at least for Terminal 3, which is the terminal for Singapore Airlines), the customs and VAT refund are rolled into one, operated by Global. Usually the staff, who are not customs officers, could not be bothered to check, although there are times they have asked to see goods of unusually high value. However, it is best to be prepared. In any case, there are customs/VAT refund counters before and after immigration, so you can actually pack all your large items into your check-in luggage and just do the VAT refund before checking-in to your flight. And you don't need to have your Hermes bag in the box, either.

In most other countries around the EU, the customs officers are separate from the refund desks, and they usually tend to take their jobs more seriously. Also, the customs desks are typically found only after immigration, which means you would need to have your items in your carry-on luggage, rather than check-in luggage. Exceptions I have found are Heathrow Terminal 3 (should be the same for the other terminals) and Milan Malpensa, possibly because people tend to shop a lot in these places! Best to check online first whether the refund desks are before or after immigration, though.

Oh, and I have waited in line for up to 45 mins at Heathrow Terminal 3 just to reach the VAT refund desk.


----------



## lulilu

At Gatwick, last I went through, there were customs officers.


----------



## Only the Best

If you are buying from Paris Hermes, VAT refund only thru credit card or cheque to your home country. No cash refund! So post the red form after you clear custom in UK (last exit point of EU).


----------



## chuck75

Thanks Roxane... I will accompany my sis-in law to ake sure all goes well. They are in Paris today, wish I was with them.


----------



## ladycornflake

Have you noticed that Mulberry are not really passing on the VAT reduction anymore either?  Most bags have gone up in price, but are they suggesting the Antony will sell for £250 plus 2.5% when the VAT goes back up (if it only goes back to 17.5 that is)?  They have just raised the prices and claim to pass the discount, which is shabby! Bayswater bags went from about £484 to £550, so no reduction there either. 

It is inconsistent too because some bags do have the reduction, like the old Maggies and even the Shimmies.  The new Mabel is £595, but the Mabel on the site before Christmas showed the reduction and was about £580 or so.  I also noticed that the sale prices were off the original price and not the discounted VAT price.

I feel really disappointed actually. Am I just being mean?

Can I ask, do Mulberry girls outside of Europe get the VAT taken off?  You should if you pay customs in your own country.


----------



## ditab

OMG, I was thinking that, too  It's a reasonable amount when you're looking at such high prices, too.  It would cover the cost of the shipping.

I've noticed that everywhere, though.  In fact, I don't know if online shops are passing on the VAT discount.  Certainly, all of Next's prices seem rounded rather than .84p or whatever.

Bloomin' cheek


----------



## pooky83

I'm just wondering what will happen when the VAT goes back up- I assume they'll try to incorporate it in another price increase- otherwise the prices won't be a round number.


----------



## ladycornflake

^^That is what I was thinking.  It gives them an excuse to bump the prices up next year.


----------



## ditab

It just gives people who order online more incentive to shop at NAP or other stores that actually are passing on the VAT saving...


----------



## annaspanna33

I know this isn't Mulberry, but I thought it was a bit naughty....
I bought some Tribute Sandals from YSL - I went to pay with my card and the amount was £391.something. Their card machine wasn't working properly so I paid cash instead - and it was £400! I mean I know it's not a huuuuge difference, but still! When i queried it, the SA just said it would be too much hassle to give me change.


----------



## shopaholicmum

The mulberry prices on net-a-porter include the vat reduction, so why haven't mulberry done the same?
Think i will email them


----------



## pooky83

annaspanna33 said:


> I know this isn't Mulberry, but I thought it was a bit naughty....
> I bought some Tribute Sandals from YSL - I went to pay with my card and the amount was £391.something. Their card machine wasn't working properly so I paid cash instead - and it was £400! I mean I know it's not a huuuuge difference, but still! *When i queried it, the SA just said it would be too much hassle to give me change.*




It was their fault that the machine wasn't working- you shouldn't have to pay extra for the priviledge of using cash!


----------



## hulahoop

annaspanna33 said:


> I know this isn't Mulberry, but I thought it was a bit naughty....
> I bought some Tribute Sandals from YSL - I went to pay with my card and the amount was £391.something. Their card machine wasn't working properly so I paid cash instead - and it was £400! I mean I know it's not a huuuuge difference, but still! When i queried it, the SA just said it would be too much hassle to give me change.



What a cheek of her!   That seems out of order to me


----------



## Tote Girl

annaspanna33 said:


> I know this isn't Mulberry, but I thought it was a bit naughty....
> I bought some Tribute Sandals from YSL - I went to pay with my card and the amount was £391.something. Their card machine wasn't working properly so I paid cash instead - and it was £400! I mean I know it's not a huuuuge difference, but still! When i queried it, the SA just said it would be too much hassle to give me change.


 

That is an outrage, any decent retailer would have called it £390 and given you £10. Even a car boot seller has a £10 note on them. I would have told them where to put their sandals TBH.


----------



## annaspanna33

I have to be honest, really wasn't impressed with YSL Bond St at all. Not only for charging me more for paying cash, but for the fact that after having tried my card and saying that the machine wasn't connecting, I found the transaction had indeed gone through after all. So I paid twice! i mean they did reverse it, but still, you'd expect more from such a boutique.


----------



## Marisa783

I am ordering a pair of CLs from the Netherlands (turquoise suede rolandos...soooo excited) and the SA said you can't get back the VAT unless purchased in the store.  this isn't true is it?


----------



## meggyg8r

No, I've purchased from Luisaviaroma.com before and the site automatically took the VAT off once I put in my shipping address.


----------



## meggyg8r

Although I just thought about it, I ordered online, and you're ordering over the phone.  Could be completely different policies as far as the VAT goes.


----------



## aeross

From what I know. If you order from a store, to claim back VAT you should be there in person ( not sure how many do enforce this )

If you order from a Web based company then they will deduct the VAT like they did for Meggy HTH

EDIT: Rilo is correct - Ignore me !

Here's a link to Dutch VAT rules if that helps 

http://download.belastingdienst.nl/belastingdienst/docs/vat_in_the_netherlands_ob3001z6fdeng.pdf


----------



## rilokiley

Marisa783 said:


> I am ordering a pair of CLs from the Netherlands (turquoise suede rolandos...soooo excited) and the SA said you can't get back the VAT unless purchased in the store.  this isn't true is it?



though I'm not positive what the policies are for the Netherlands, it just doesn't sound right... AFAIK, if you order anything from an EU country, they're not even supposed to charge you VAT.

I know for sure that is how the policy is for the Paris and UK CL boutiques when doing phone or email orders (you don't have to purchase it in store).

can you ask to speak to another SA or the manager?


----------



## Marisa783

thanks everyone.  i am going to ask him to check with someone else because


----------



## more_CHOOS

The UK boutique charges like 20 pounds to take the VAT off (processing fee), so net refund of VAT was like 37.50 pounds.  The Grenelle boutique took the VAT off for me and didn't even charge me a processing fee.  I ordered over the phone/email.

Hope that helps.  Let us know what you find out.


----------



## carlinha

ok i have another VAT related question...

i have a friend travelling to the UK next month... i was thinking of asking her to buy the red patent decolletes from motcomb boutique (if they have any left in my size of course)... so when she buys them, will they charge her VAT?  if she ships it to me (rather than the store shipping it to me), will i essentially have no way of getting the VAT refund back?  would the only way to get the VAT back is if she brought them back with her on the plane?

i thought it would be best if she just shipped it to me since she will be travelling for a few more months in europe after that, and it would be a pain in the ass to carry a shoebox with expensive shoes in them!

thanks in advance for your expert advice!


----------



## kuromi-chan

carlinha dear - When I was in Europe, any "big" purchases I got charged the VAT tax.  But they would also give me a separate paper/receipt thingy for the VAT tax refund.  Then at the end of the trip, at the airport there was an area where we filled out some paperwork and included the VAT tax refund receipts from the stores.  I mailed mine in, but there was also a line if you wanted your refund right then and there.  A while later the refund showed up on my credit card statement.

I think I may have had to show them (at the airport) the goods to match the receipts.  I'm not sure though....hopefully others can chime in their experiences.  If that's the case, then your friend may have to hold onto the shoes til she returns.  I'm hoping for you this isn't true!


----------



## Marisa783

Carlinha, I thought that if you ordered directly from a CL boutique, they automatically deducted the VAT.  If that is the case, couldn't you just order them yourself?


----------



## scuder

I ordered a pair from Motcomb boutique over the phone and they charged me VAT plus 80 pounds for shipping so it was not much cheaper than buying in the U.S. except I couldn't find that style here (Nude Simple 85s).  On the receipt, it's printed in some verbiage that the price they charge is U.K. price which includes VAT.


----------



## rilokiley

scuder said:


> I ordered a pair from Motcomb boutique over the phone and they charged me VAT plus 80 pounds for shipping so it was not much cheaper than buying in the U.S. except I couldn't find that style here (Nude Simple 85s).  On the receipt, it's printed in some verbiage that the price they charge is U.K. price which includes VAT.




you should contact them about it... they should not be charging you VAT if it is being shipped out of the EU.  I'm not sure about UK, but for France, the VAT reduction comes out to be around $120.

and the shipping cost is crazy, but I guess there's nothing you can do about that


----------



## carlinha

kuromi-chan said:


> carlinha dear - When I was in Europe, any "big" purchases I got charged the VAT tax. But they would also give me a separate paper/receipt thingy for the VAT tax refund. Then at the end of the trip, at the airport there was an area where we filled out some paperwork and included the VAT tax refund receipts from the stores. I mailed mine in, but there was also a line if you wanted your refund right then and there. A while later the refund showed up on my credit card statement.
> 
> I think I may have had to show them (at the airport) the goods to match the receipts. I'm not sure though....hopefully others can chime in their experiences. If that's the case, then your friend may have to hold onto the shoes til she returns. I'm hoping for you this isn't true!


 
hi *kuromi,* yes that's what i thought... when i was last in europe, i had to bring the form and receipts and show them at the airport...

but if there is a way i can mail mine in... perhaps that can work also... i just have to make sure they give my friend a VAT refund form, and then i can mail it myself when i receive it.

*marisa* - i don't wanna order from them directly cuz of the ludicrous shipping fees and the customs charges i will be charged if they ship it...


----------



## Marisa783

^yea you are right....how did i forget about that?


----------



## more_CHOOS

I just ordered from Pierre from the Grenelle boutique and he deducted the VAT, so total cost for my shoes came to EUR454.71 (includes shipping), which equals to about $584.50 per the rates today.  

Carla from the UK boutique on Mount Street told me that she will deduct the VAT out but charges like GBP19.98 (almost $30) to process the transaction or I can do it myself.  I decided to go with Pierre


----------



## gemibebe

*carlinha*, to get the tax refund, you not only need the form, but you need to get the custom's stamp at the airport of an EU country (the rule is that you get the form stamped in the last EU country before you leave EU).  

If I remember correctly, the good thing is that you have 3 months' window to do that.  So in case you have any travel plan to Europe in the next 3 months, you can always bring your form and your goods (you can def. wear them!) to get the stamp.


----------



## angelcove

I am thinking about ordering from Carla at the London boutique, but she said that she cannot take off the VAT. She didn't offer to remove the VAT even w/the processing fee. Why is there inconsistency among all the boutiques?? Should I cave in & just buy them?


----------



## meggyg8r

^^ depends, which shoes?


----------



## angelcove

nude decolletes


----------



## **shoelover**

Marisa do u know if the boutique in the Netherlands had the natural python rolandos? tia


----------



## **shoelover**

angelcove have u tried the motcomb st boutique in london?...if they have the style a nice sa there may take the vat off for you


----------



## Marisa783

shoelover, no, i didn't ask about those. The SA's name is Hendrik and his email address is hendrikjan@azzurrofashiongroup.nl.  Try contacting him.  He is very helpful.


----------



## angelcove

thanks shoelover, i will try that boutique.


----------



## **shoelover**

Marisa783 said:


> shoelover, no, i didn't ask about those. The SA's name is Hendrik and his email address is hendrikjan@azzurrofashiongroup.nl.  Try contacting him.  He is very helpful.



thanks for the email Marisa. I did email them a wk ago but haven't heard from them.  so i hope Hendrik gets back to me..otherwise it's going to be a very expensive phone call.


----------



## Marisa783

^he emailed me back within a day so hopefully he will get back to you quickly


----------



## kpgurlie

Hi Ladies, If I buy a bag from UK but I am going to Spain afterwards, do u know where I would claim the VAT (in UK or spain)? thanks!


----------



## saks4me

Should be the departure city out of Europe! 

Have fun!


----------



## kpgurlie

THanks!


----------



## sassy.catie

I live in an American military post here in Germany and I am not an EU citizen. I purchased some LV bags last year so I had a huge tax refund at the airport for my purchases when I went on a vacation in the Philippines. Now that I am about to make another purchase anytime this month, is it possible for me to still claim a VAT refund even if I am not leaving Germany yet? I still have a few months left before we move back to the U.S. 
If I remember correctly, I passed by customs to have my paperwork stamped and approved before I went to the VAT Refund Booth. Do they just give refunds only when leaving the country?  Enlighten me please.


----------



## J.L.M

Sometimes the VAT refund office will be in the main terminal building before check-in. Most often it is after check-in. Regardless, they should ask to see you passport as well as boarding pass. On a recent trip to Spain they didn't ask me about anything and just gave me the refund but I have a feeling that the Germans will follow process to the letter.

Suggest you buy the products when you are about to leave DE and deal with it then.


----------



## sassy.catie

Thanks! I will definitely keep your suggestion in mind!


----------



## gre8dane

I love the VAT refund!!!  Do a search on VAT and some good websites should pop up.  Check out the rules for Germany on the time between travel & purchase, particularly since people always travel & purchase within EU.  Or just wait until right before you PCS!  Again, love the VAT!  LV is generally less $$ in Europe than US, even with a "bad" exchange rate.


----------



## Lady Louboutin

Hi all,

Just wonder if they will need to look at the bag?? 

And do I have to give them the shop receipt as well? As I want to keep my receipt for future reference.

Thanks


----------



## Roxane

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/tax-refund-467293.html

There are many other threads on the same subject if you do a search.


----------



## miffy123

Hi, I am new to this forum. Recently I went to Paris and London on April 2009. I bought a LV bag in Paris and they gave me the tax refund form. So when I was leaving from the Heathrow airport in London, I gave the customs the form and they placed a stamp, then the guy told me it was ok. I thought he would mail the form to me so I left. I came back to the US and now I still have not received my VAT tax refund through my credit card (The LV store placed the form and set the refund back to my credit card). It has been 2 months and I do not know what to do to claim the refund back. Any suggestions? Thanks for any advice....


----------



## caffeineaddict_

This is why I always get cash...saves the bother of waiting. Anyway you should have some kind of receipt with a telephone number on it? Last time it also took them about 2ish months to refund me, maybe they're just being slow.


----------



## miffy123

Hi Caffeineaddict, 
Thanks for your reply. I do have the receipt and should I just call the LV store in Paris? And not sure what they are gonna to do with it.Sigh....Coz I thought refund it back to my credit card is easier than cash......


----------



## caffeineaddict_

No call the VAT finance people. They should have given you a receipt of some kind with contact numbers? I don't remember what I did for London but Paris the cashier definitely gave me a receipt of some kind. Yea I used to think credit card was easier too, plus with cash they deduct a % BUT they hand it to you on the spot at the airport so no waiting to get your money. It's a great feeling lol.


----------



## miffy123

Yeah, I have my receipt for the LV purchase from Paris. So should I call to the LV store in paris? I just don't know what they are gonna to tell me........The salesman said to me it was better to get refund to the credit card and that's why.....


----------



## pidgeon92

When I left Barcelona four years ago, I had to go to the VAT booth at the airport, where they asked about my purchases and stamped my receipt. When I returned to the US, I mailed a copy of the receipt and the form that I received from LV back to France (I bought my wallet in Cannes), and they issued a VAT refund to my credit card a few weeks later.


----------



## rvi101

hi there. just want to ask if the custom officers require you to present the purchase? i bought 2 bags and i'm planning to use one during my flight. i'm worried they ask for the purchase w/ the shopping bag and all.

appreciate yr assistance. tnx!


----------



## miffy123

They did not ask me to show anything to them......But they can if they want to, so I would just have it in hand in case they ask.....
So anyone has the same experience I do did not receive the VAT tax refund? 
Do I call the LV store in Paris? I just don't know if they are gonna to help me or not since I left Paris~~ I need advice please!!!


----------



## floridagal23

The LV store will not help you. I came back from Barcelona yesterday. You got your stuff stamped, you have to wait for them to refund your cc. They told me it can take up to 3 mo for it to go through on the card. If you are only at the 2 mo mark, you might want to wait for 1 more cycle just to see. Did you have copies of your form?

You HAVE to contact the VAT office. They should have given you some paperwork when you left - but you can probably google the VAT office at the airport you flew from and you must contact them - the LV store has nothing to do with it, other than stamping your receipt at the time of purchase.


----------



## miffy123

Hi floridaga123,
thanks and i did call them up and they told it would take 3 months or so.So I guess I just have to wait. 
I did not make the copies for all the form. What I have is the receipt from the LV store.


----------



## missbanff

I had mine stamped at the airport in Nice and took it home with me. I mailed it out from home. The website to track it is useless. 

My refund ended up taking about 4 months, so you may have to be patient!


----------



## miffy123

Thanks missbanff.. I guess I have to wait......


----------



## miffy123

hi all, I just want to tell you all I got my refund yesterday! Finally!!!


----------



## faith77

hi how much was your refund in london? what was the percent


----------



## Glitz & Glamour

I will be traveling from the U.S. to London and Paris in a couple of weeks. I have searched through tPF threads, but am still confused about how the VAT tax works, and how I get a refund on the tax that I pay for purchases made? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Glitz & Glamour

I will be traveling from the U.S. to London and Paris in a couple of weeks. I have searched through tPF threads, but am still confused about how the VAT tax works, and how I get a refund on the tax that I pay for purchases made? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## missbanff

Here are some tips to help you:

Whereever you are shopping, make sure you tell the cashier you want to apply for the VAT *before* your purchase. You will get a special form or receipt with your purchase. (the percentage can vary depending on the dollar amount you spend....the cashier should be able to tell you the percentage.)

MOST IMPORTANT: You will need to find out the exact location of the VAT desk at the airport BEFORE you get through security (the two I have been to are in the most secluded parts of the airport....lol). I would ask a few different people to be absolutely certain you don't clear security and find out you were supposed to get your form stamped prior...then you'll be screwed. When we went to Dublin in Aug, I just googled VAT tax in Ireland and got some helpful information and exactly where to go and what to do...I can't stress this enough as they sure don't make it an easy process.

I have never gotten cash back, just a refund on my CC, it's automatically converted back into USD. Hope this helps a little, it can definitely be worth it!


----------



## Mininana

Paris is super easy. If you're going to be shopping at an INDIVIDUAL store check if they have the TAX FREE sign at the entrance. If they do (and even if they DON'T) ask them if they DO VAT REFUND. It's usually for purchases overe 175 euros (or 150 I never get that right)

They will give you a special form and a receipt. They will ask you if you wish a CASH or CREDIT refund you choose what u want. CREDIT is 12%, cash ends up being about 11% after the "comission" they take out if you get back in EUROS. If you decide dollars you get a crappy exchange rate so I do not recommend.

Credit refund is FASTER because Cash you have to stand in line at a currency exchange (not A, but THE place only one place) to get your refund.


ok so now if you are at Paris department stores such as lafayette, printemps, or any other, you make all of your purchases (except LV, LV is separate) and once u are done for the day (or DAYS, I suggest you do this on ur last day shopping there)

get all of your receipts, each day should sum up over 175 euros or 150 euros (again can't remember) and then you go to the TAX RETURN desks with your passport and have credit card handy (if you choose credit card refund -recommended-. I do cash but because I go back twice a year and prefer cash on the spot)


Then you get your form or forms, and you take all of those forms into the airport. Be there EARLY. BEFORE You check in your bags, go to the TAX REFUND area, get "inspected" turn in passport, plane ticket (or eticket itinerary) and customs officer might ask you to show the purchases. REMEMBER where u put your things.


Then if you decide cash refund you just walk out and go straight ahead and the AMEX EXCHANGE booth will be across the TAX RETURN where you get your cash refund.

Otherwise put the newly STAMPED form into the envelope you've been given and drop on the YELLOW POST OFFICE BOX. It goes to the tax return office for FREE NO STAMP NEEDED and you get your refund in two months or so.



hope it was clear enough.


----------



## Juilletdix

You can claim the VAT back on purchases over a certain amount (last time I checked it was like $150).  In order to do this, you must present the items to a custom official at the airport before you leave the EU.  They must be unworn with tags attached.  You will be able to choose between getting a check in the mail or a refund on your credit card.  It takes about 4-6 weeks to process (faster if you choose to have your card refunded).

The details and tax rates vary from country to country as I recall (when I was in Italy last fall, I think the VAT was around 15%) but the process is the same.  You need to have the items in your carry-on bag to show the various customs officials.  Be sure to allow enough time at the airport to do this and expect long lines!!

My best advice would be to pick up the VAT brochure at the first store you visit - it will explain everything you need to know.  I imagine your hotel can provide this booklet, too.

In Paris, the big department stores (Printemps. Bon Marche, etc.) sometimes offer additional discounts to tourists.  Check their websites for coupons to print out before you go.


----------



## redney

OP, in your other thread in GD (http://forum.purseblog.com/general-discussion/how-does-vat-tax-work-504690.html) a few posters gave you good information. If you still have questions, you should ask there. 

BTW the PF does not allow duplicate threads.

Good luck!

ETA: I see the threads were all merged together. Thanks!!


----------



## lvusr1

Quick question, I am travelling from the U.S. to Paris to Italy back to the U.S. and plan on purchasing a Birkin while in Paris. My question is do I have to go to the VAT desk in Paris in order to get my refund or can I just go to the VAT desk in Italy before heading back to the U.S. to get the VAT tax refund from my purchase in Paris?


----------



## India

You go to the Tax desk of the last EU country you visit, upon leaving.  When I went to London and then Paris and flew home from Paris, I went to the Detaxe desk at CDG to process the paperwork to get my refund.

Be sure you have all items with you, not in checked luggage!  They CAN ask to see them and sometimes do and sometimes don't.


----------



## pinkstarfish

Hi, I'm new here. I am sure that what I have to ask now has already been posted in the thread but it's really tedious to find it. Anyway, I'm planning to get a Chanel bag from the UK and I'm going to pay it all by cash. I understand that the current tax is 17.5% but you only pay 14.9%. I would love to know how long does it take to get a refund if I pay by cash and how much in percentage would I be able to claim? I doubt that I'll get back 15%. Help. Thanks heaps.


----------



## India

I don't know if it's different for someone who is a citizen of a Commonwealth country or not, but I always get my refund right at the airport in British pounds.  It's quick, it's easy, there are no fees, and then I have some cash on hand for my next trip.  I assume if you paid cash and do it other than a refund in GBP, that you will be issues a check in your home-country currency and when you cash it, you will most likely be charged a fee at that time.


----------



## monkeechu

HELP!

I was excited to bring back a few souvenirs from Paris and Rome...but am running into trouble regarding my customs stamp.  I flew into Geneva, Switzerland --> train to Paris --> train back to Geneva --> flew to Rome and flying back to Geneva then US.  Rome is my last EU country visit (Switzerland is not a part of the EU). We flew into the Ciampino (CIA) airport.  This airport doesn't seem to have a VAT refund desk (according to Premier Tax Free).  Has anyone gotten a stamp here?  If so, where?

What is this customs stamp?  Is it different from when they stamp your passport?  Are the VAT booths in the airports available - only if you want to get a cash refund?  

Has anyone gotten their "customs stamp" in Geneva?  Since I'm leaving, will they really charge me tax?

THANK YOU!  This is making me so sad!  Had I known that it was this much trouble, I wouldn't have made my purchases here...:cry:


----------



## Elly0216

Hi everyone,

I recently bought a handbag from My-wardrobe.com a UK site, and live in the states myself. The bag did not end up working out. My question is - are the duties/taxes I was charged on the purchase initially going to be refunded? or not? I know the shipping charge obviously won't be, but will I have lost $150 in duties and taxes too?   If anyone could please clarify I'd greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## QB Handbags

I would guess you're out the $150 although I'm shocked they didn't bypass customs charges by saying it was a gift. Gift's are duty and tax free. Whenever I've ordered from overseas they always claim "gift" on the customs form.


----------



## pebblesbb

I'm not sure how it works in the UK but in Canada you do get the duties/taxes back if you return an item (you need to fill out a form to do so).  I'm assuming that the UK has a similar process.  I mean you paid taxes on goods you bought but if you don't keep it you should get a refund since its no longer in your possession - similar to buying and returning an item in a store where you get a refund on the full purchase price including taxes.


----------



## annanas

^the taxes have nothing to do with the UK, they're levied by the US government.  in most countries there is a process to get the money back if the item is returned, but i don't know what the procedure is for the US.  

remember to write that it's a return on the customs form when you send it back but do declare and insure it properly (they might provide a prepaid DHL slip in the package, not sure how it works for international orders).



QB Handbags said:


> I'm shocked they didn't bypass customs charges by saying it was a gift. Gift's are duty and tax free. Whenever I've ordered from overseas they always claim "gift" on the customs form.



that would be because it's illegal.  private sellers can take the risk and use their own discretion but a company with a high volume of sales could face serious consequences if they did that.  i believe revolve clothing got in trouble for it because they used to always underdeclare and they don't anymore.   usually packages sent with normal postal services don't get charged in the US but mywardrobe use DHL and couriers always make sure you pay (and charge a hefty brokerage fee, this i can't imagine you'll get back).  and i'm not sure what the rule is in the US but in europe gifts certainly aren't tax free once the value is above the duty free threshold.  i know the US threshold for customs charging is much higher than in europe but i can't imagine gifts always being tax free.


----------



## Ellie Mae

If the customs fee was initially billed thru the carrier and you return via same carrier, they should be able to advise as to how to obtain/file refund.


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

I would like to ask you about the process of VAT refund at Heathrow Airport.

I was told that if your total amount is over let's say 3000-4000 pounds, you can not get VAT refund at the VAT office before check-in (the one near the check-in counters), but you have to go through the immigration and try another VAT office in the Duty Free area.

Is that right?

My friend told me that the one before check-in is quite easy - just show your form and they give you the stamp without really checking your purchase. But the one after the immigration is very strict - you have to show everything you purchased with the forms (possibly in the original packaging)

I would like to avoid taking everything through immigration so I would be very grateful if any of you who have similar experience could tell me how easy it is to claim VAT refund for expensive goods at Heathrow. 

I have claimed VAT refund there before but never for the purchase over 5000 pounds... So any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smurfet

DH and I are going to Barcelona for a few days for Valentine's.  Since there is no direct flight from Los Angeles to Barcelona, we'll be transferring at London Heathrow.  After reading all the VAT refund threads (mainly relating to France), I was wondering if some of you could help me with a few questions re: VAT refund from Spain:

1) What is the VAT refund % a) in Spain and b) at H Barcelona?
I know that H Paris does not give you the entire VAT back, just 10%.  Is this the case at H Barcelona?  

2) According to this thread http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/vat-tariff-for-american-tourists-in-spain-543311.html, at the Barcelona airport you must go to customs first to stamp your VAT refund forms before you check in your luggage.  
Does this mean that I have to checkin at the airline ticket counter and get my boarding pass first, then go to customs, then go back to the ticket counter to checkin my luggage?

3) Since I have a transfer at Heathrow (although I am not staying in England), does that change where I claim my VAT refund?  

Any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated.  I am a little cautious now when I fly out of airports that I haven't been to.  The only time I flew out of Frankfurt turned out to be a disaster.  I didn't know the refund process, and ended up losing over $1500 in VAT refund.


----------



## NanamiRyu

Hi!  I think rate of the refund depends on the item/purchase value, as in how refund system in UK works.  Or at least that's how I was told by SAs during my last trip to Barcelona.  With the pricing at Hermes, I'm pretty sure you'd get the maxium rate for refund if you are to get a bag or few SLG items.  I don't remember what was the max rate but I think it was more than 10%.

For VAT refunds in all European airports, you are expected to have the goods with you in case they want to check them.  The easiest thing to do is to have all valuable shopping in your carry ons (I do this for safey reason anyway) but if you really need to check your bags, yes.  You need to hold off checking the luggages till after you get your tax refund paper stamped. 

Don't worry about Heathrow.  You'll need all the paperworks be done at BCN, not LHR.  I hope you planned enough time between the transfer though?  And it's also very important to show up at BCN with enough time for you to check in, get papers stamped ad such.  

While I don't think the line for VAT refund gets long as one for LHR or CDG, the way they set it up is interesting and you might need extra time finding the place.  Instead of a real VAT handling desk with people designated for that job all day like in LHR or CDG, it's an actual custom officer who does it for you at BCN.  He mostly oversees the customs for the arriving passengers and would have his back towards you, from your point of view.  There's a little window at his back I think you are supposed to either ring or knock and only then, he'd turn around and assist you.  LOL.  I thought it was hilarious!  But once you find the right window, it should be easy and breezy to get everything stamped.  Just ask any of the airport employees if you can't seem to find it.  The people at BCN are generally nice and helpful.


----------



## BirKineSS

yes i agree with NanamiRyu, its a bit tricky to find the detax custom office specially in Barcelona's new airport. The custom office located in the left end of the building. You can check in your luggage first and carry your H items with you to the detax custom office or you go the custom office first and go to the check in counter if you dont want to carry them with you in the cabin. After you got the stamps on the documents from the custom officer, you have to go down to the VAT counter to claim the tax refund near the post office i'm not sure which level (last time i got lost just to find it and there is no signage of where it is) Make sure you do both before going through the security screening process, customs and departure gate.


----------



## smurfet

Thank you *NamamiRyu* and *BirKineSS*!  The information you provided is extremely helpful.  

One more question:  How far in advance of departure time would you suggest I arrive at the airport?  

Also, if anyone knows the specific VAT %'s in the first question, please chime in.


----------



## smurfet

*Birkiness* when you say the left side of the airport, do you mean left when facing the airport or with your back towards the airport?  TIA!


----------



## floridagal23

I was at the barcelona airport in July and there was a vat refund area right by the check-in (we had private check in but we were near a more general check in area when we went to do the vat stuff) before we cleared security. It was very close to the front of the part of the airport we were in. I'd allow probably around 45 minutes to 1 hr because there was only one person working the window and the line was maybe 10 people deep. It did move quickly. They did not speak much english. You needed all of your receipts, probably the item, the form, etc. If you were facing the counter, it was more toward the left than toward the right, if that makes sense.

The lounge at the airport is very nice if you have access, and I purchased a longchamp bag at the duty free for a really good price - cheaper than longchamp in france.


----------



## smurfet

Thanks *floridagal23*!  

Does anyone know the VAT refund procedure at H Barcelona?  Is it like Paris?  Is there a cap to the VAT at H Barcelona?


----------



## shopping307

Hi girls,

I am about to purchase something on SAKS and they will use Standard: Canada Post to ship my items to Vancouver. The value of the goods is $1158, including a shipping fee of $37.57. But then when the items land in Canada, Canada Post will charge me taxes and duties right? I am just wondering how much I am getting myself into. I ordered something on Nordstrom last year valued CAD$440 and UPS charged me $82 for taxes and duties. So this time I have to know how much I will pay for taxes and duties before I place my order. Does anyone have similar experience before and can help me here? I am new to the country and I've got a lot to learn.

Thanks!!!


----------



## hipnycmom

Hi! You can change your Country to Canada on the website (see upper right). When you check out, it will show you how much taxes and duties will cost and this will be added on to your total so that you will not have to pay anything extra.


----------



## shopping307

Hi Hipnycmom,

I already changed the currency before starting shopping on the website. At the end of the checkout process, I only saw the values of two items, and a shipping fee to Canada. Didnt see taxes and duties. Any idea what I did wrong? Thanks!


----------



## snowbrdgrl

Also FYI UPS charges brokerage fees. Not sure how much, depends on the value of the item I think. Google it and I'm sure you can find more information on it! HTH!


----------



## ninth

since it's being shipped via canada post there's a chance that you won't get hit with duties, however your package value is quite high so most likely you will get a hit
the brokerage fee for canada post is a flat $5
the duties depend on what your buying, i think it averages from 10%~20%, you can go on the canada post customs site and find out, there's a pdf that list everything according to country of origin and type of materials

but on the saks site it says that during checkout they'll determine it for you:_
"Duty & Tax
Duty, customs tariffs and VAT are set by the local government and determined based on a combination of the country of origin or manufacturing of the goods being purchased, and the classification of that merchandise in accordance with a harmonized system adopted and used by the local government. The amount of applicable duty, tariffs and taxes will vary and will be determined and guaranteed by FiftyOne (the company that partners with Saks.com to handle online international shipping) during your checkout."_


----------



## shopping307

snowbrdgrl said:


> Also FYI UPS charges brokerage fees. Not sure how much, depends on the value of the item I think. Google it and I'm sure you can find more information on it! HTH!


 
Thanks for reply snowbrdgrl.


----------



## shopping307

ninth said:


> since it's being shipped via canada post there's a chance that you won't get hit with duties, however your package value is quite high so most likely you will get a hit
> the brokerage fee for canada post is a flat $5
> the duties depend on what your buying, i think it averages from 10%~20%, you can go on the canada post customs site and find out, there's a pdf that list everything according to country of origin and type of materials
> 
> but on the saks site it says that during checkout they'll determine it for you:
> _"Duty & Tax_
> _Duty, customs tariffs and VAT are set by the local government and determined based on a combination of the country of origin or manufacturing of the goods being purchased, and the classification of that merchandise in accordance with a harmonized system adopted and used by the local government. The amount of applicable duty, tariffs and taxes will vary and will be determined and guaranteed by FiftyOne (the company that partners with Saks.com to handle online international shipping) during your checkout."_


 
Hi ninth, 
Thanks for the reply!! My problem is solved now.


----------



## shopping307

hipnycmom said:


> Hi! You can change your Country to Canada on the website (see upper right). When you check out, it will show you how much taxes and duties will cost and this will be added on to your total so that you will not have to pay anything extra.


 
Hi hipnycmom,

You were right! I tried the checkout process again and the "Duty & Taxes" showed up right above the "Order Total".  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ms Vendetta

I am really sad.
A friend helped to get me an LV bag in Rome but when he was at the airport, the VAT office is closed! 
Is there anyway he can still claim the VAT, now that he's back home?
Can anyone help to advise what to do?
Million thanks!


----------



## Coach Outlet

This is good tips


----------



## ivana.

Ms Vendetta,there is nothing that you can do now, if Vat office was closed there is always "mailbox" near office so you put bill in envelope and put it in and they put money on your credit card..Ive done that several times...


----------



## lubird217

Ok, this thread has been very helpful, but I'm still confused about some things so I'll break it down and hope someone can help.

- I am from the US
- I'm starting my trip in London, then going to France, back to London, then Japan, then back to London, then back to the states
- I plan on buying 2 high item goods in Paris that each go over the $800 limit
- Can I claim one of them when I leave London for Japan because it's leaving the EU and then the second when I leave London for home?

I guess I'd have to claim both upon arrival to the states either way so it doesnt make a difference? That confuses me?

Also, I've heard the item has to be "new" so I didn't know what to do. I plan on buying a purse and am generally traveling light so I'd like to be able to use it/take receipts off. What do you guys think I should do/claim?


----------



## India

How long will you be in Japan before going back to London?  The $800 exemption may be used once in 30 days.

I'm wondering if you're not going to have trouble taking both these items into Japan?  It might be best to have them shipped directly to the US and just pay the custom's duty due on them both.


----------



## lubird217

I'm going to be in Japan for 12 days, so I guess not! Will there be someone waiting on the other end in customs in Japan? If I'm going to buy a piece of jewelry and a bag and wear them both on the plane, I don't know how anyone would know.


----------



## India

Our own tpf Mr Petpringle's wife had trouble with customs when she returned to the US carrying an Hermes handbag she had purchased in the US!  It has been suggested that one carry the receipt for the bag proving in which country the bag was purchased - if in another country, perhaps the receipt of the duty paid.  

Unfortunately, where any country's customs are concerned, the burden of proof is always on the person entering the country, not customs.


----------



## girl_next_door

I am heading to Foxtown in Switzerland next month. I understand that it is not within the Europe Union, hence, the VAT rebate does not work when you try to claim in an european airport. 

Anyone have shopped on Foxtown and is aware if they charge any taxes? If yes, any idea how can one claim the tax rebate, if possible? 

Thanks all!


----------



## girl_next_door

Before I went to Europe, I was asking a lot of questions about the process towards claiming VAT. There are many answers but they all seems too complicated. Now, I am back so I would like to share my knowledge with you girls, hopefully in a less complicated manner. 

I started off in Milan, moved to Vernice, proceed to Arlon & Lux before ending in Paris. Obviously I have shopped substantially in both Milan and Paris. In Milan, none of the shop assistants gave any advice on where to claim cash VAT, hence, I didn't do it there. I know that I need to do some documentations in my departure (Paris) airport but a lot of reading seems to point that the refund will take between 4 - 6 weeks. 

In reality, its true and false. The VAT refund will take 4-6 weeks if you are not willing to pay for an intermediary to act on your behalf. If you pay someone to process for you, you can get the cash back, immediately. 

Here's how. When I was in the LV in Paris, the shop assistant told me that I can claim for cash VAT nearby, which I decided to try. This cash refund VAT is located at 79 Ave des Champs Elysées, 75008 Paris, which is about 200m walk from the famous 7-storey LV. Its a very small money-changer so you have to open your eyes and look out for it. Basically, you will give him your receipts (along with the VAT refund forms, etc), he will process and give you a few documents to sign, authorizing him to claim the VAT on your behalf, etc. Once all the documentations are done, he will give you cash back but not without taking a sum off for processing it on your behalf. He took Euro$7 for processing which I think is a lot and I will tell you why later. 

Do note that:
1) He will only provide cash refund on purchases in Paris (hence, I can't claim my VAT refund on items I bought in Milan)
2) You will still need to get the document chopped in the airport and mail it back to him. Details provided below. 

Despite the chaotic situation whereby airports were closed due to the volcanic euruption, I managed to suceed an air ticket on the first available flight. Yes, the airport is in a mess but the VAT counter is opened! I departed from Paris CDG Airport, terminal 1, and the VAT counter is located *outside the check-in point.* 

Carrying all my shopping, I went over to the VAT counter for them to check and verify my documents. You need your passport, shopping goods (which they didn't check but you still need to have them next to you, in case they decided to check) your VAT receipts and your air ticket. If you don't have your air ticket, a print out of your flight confirmation is acceptable as well. While I was quening to get my VAT refund chop from the custom, my BF is quening to get our boarding pass for the flights. This saves us waiting and quening time because Paris airport is not exactly one of the most efficient airports in the world. 

After I got the VAT receipts verified, there is a cash VAT refund counter nearby (about 50m away). *This is also outside the check-in gate.* Its a money changer counter and yes, they charge a fee as well to give you the cash refund. This cash refund counter charged Euro3 for each refund they are processing (so if you have bought 10 items, and need refunds for all of them, it is Euro30). Since it is a money changer, they can give you your refund back in whatever currency you want, but I requested for Euro because their exchange rate is really bad. Their spread is huge and I calculated that I will lose about 20% in exchange rates. I'm not sure if its because of the situation then, or they usually charge such a wide spread. Nonetheless, I would suggest for you to get your VAT refund in Euro and exchange it for your home airport when you are back. 

So, I managed to get cash VAT refund for all my Milan and Paris shopping. The thing is, if you have obtain cash VAT refund from the airport counters, you do not need to mail anything back. You simply need to go to 2 different counters, one to get the VAT verified, second to get the cash refund. However, if you have obtain cash VAT refund from the city center counter, then you need to mail the verified documents back to them, after it have been verified by the VAT refund counter. If you forget to do it, the city center processing counter will simply charge your credit card to get the money back (yes, they took an imprint of it when they are processing the cash refund). 

After entering the check-in counter, before I get to my gates, there is a yellow mailbox. That is the place you can drop the letter. 

In conclusion: 
1) Obtain cash refund in City Center: Not good choice. More expensive and still must mail back the documents. 

2) Obtain cash refund in Airport: To me, a good choice. Yes, I have to quene twice (once for the VAT, another for the processing agent) but I get the money, on-the-spot, less processing fee of Euro3 per transaction. 

3) Submit VAT refund via mail so that you don't have to pay the processing agent, the processing fee: This really depends on how much you have bought and how patient you are. I read on some websites that it can take between 4-6 weeks for it to be processed. To me, its a long time, and you never know what might go wrong. If they send you a foreign currency cheque, it might cost more (than the processing fee) to get the amount cleared. 

Hope this info is useful to those who are heading to Europe!

Oh, btw, CDG Airport has only a tiny Hermes boutique, Longchamp, Ferragamo and Lancel counters after the check-in counter. If you want to buy any of these brands' mainstream products, you can do so taxfree without having to submit any documents or meeting the minimum purchase quota. There are no other brands available but this is strictly for CDG Terminal 1.


----------



## llaga22

great info...


----------



## kerosundae

Thanks so much for taking the time to share this!!

Does anyone know how it would work if you weren't traveling by air? for example, if you take the drive down through Spain and get on the Ferry to Morocco?


----------



## Vinyl

I'm not going to Europe anytime soon, but I just wanted to say this is very nice of you to share!


----------



## aznshopgirl

Again, thanks for the great, detailed info!!

I chose option 3 the last time I went and as far as I remember, I was able to submit all of my Europe purchases at the Paris airport. The customs agent stamped all my forms and I mailed at the mailbox just next to the counter! The cheques did take 4-6wks but it didn't take long to process once I deposited.


----------



## auroraskye

Great info.. I can't wait to go to France in June!


----------



## lauren1983

Hi.. I was wondering if someone could help me with my questions.  If I were to purchase a chanel bag in the UK, do I get the VAT refund on the spot in the store? Or is there a process I must go through?

Thanks!


----------



## ivana.

lauren1983,when you go to chanel after purchase you ask seller for VAT refund, he will ask  informations about you( name, passport number etc)to complete form (sometimes you do it by yoursef).When you leave European Union you could either get cash on airport(ask for tax refund office) or  write down in this form your credit card number and put form in mail box.Then they put money on your creditcard.


----------



## ivyclh

Really great info! Thanks for sharing!

Did anyone know if I take Eurostar from London to Paris and back to London again. Then departure from London's airport, is the VAT refund rate still base on the country that you purchase (e.g UK 17.5% and France 12%)??


----------



## joope

Hi there I really need help on this as I am so very clueless!!!ok let's start with a little intro, I am from Singapore and recently due to the low euro dollars rate, am actually thinking buying items from oversea, like Paris would actually be a much better deal? But again I can't go to Paris myself so I can only rely on people around me when they travel. My questions are:

1. When shop in Paris, shoppers are entitled to tax refund?
2. If so, who are entitled to the tax refund? Can the following enttle for tax refnd: 
    tourist
    cabin crew / flight attendant
3. Where and how to do it?
4. How much tax refund will that be?
5. Are all brands of purchase entitle to that? I am mainly looking at Louis vuitton and Chanel.


I really need to get a picture of this as I need to give some instructions to who 
 is going to help me with purchase. And how to do a rough calculation of how much will my item cost in the end as I need to hand cash to that particular person.... Maybe let's say I am planning to get a CHANEL caviar flap bag in medium. Your help and knowledge will be greatly appreciate!!


----------



## tristania

girl_next_door said:


> Before I went to Europe, I was asking a lot of questions about the process towards claiming VAT. There are many answers but they all seems too complicated. Now, I am back so I would like to share my knowledge with you girls, hopefully in a less complicated manner.
> 
> I started off in Milan, moved to Vernice, proceed to Arlon & Lux before ending in Paris. Obviously I have shopped substantially in both Milan and Paris. In Milan, none of the shop assistants gave any advice on where to claim cash VAT, hence, I didn't do it there. I know that I need to do some documentations in my departure (Paris) airport but a lot of reading seems to point that the refund will take between 4 - 6 weeks.
> 
> In reality, its true and false. The VAT refund will take 4-6 weeks if you are not willing to pay for an intermediary to act on your behalf. If you pay someone to process for you, you can get the cash back, immediately.
> 
> Here's how. When I was in the LV in Paris, the shop assistant told me that I can claim for cash VAT nearby, which I decided to try. This cash refund VAT is located at 79 Ave des Champs Elysées, 75008 Paris, which is about 200m walk from the famous 7-storey LV. Its a very small money-changer so you have to open your eyes and look out for it. Basically, you will give him your receipts (along with the VAT refund forms, etc), he will process and give you a few documents to sign, authorizing him to claim the VAT on your behalf, etc. Once all the documentations are done, he will give you cash back but not without taking a sum off for processing it on your behalf. He took Euro$7 for processing which I think is a lot and I will tell you why later.
> 
> Do note that:
> 1) He will only provide cash refund on purchases in Paris (hence, I can't claim my VAT refund on items I bought in Milan)
> 2) You will still need to get the document chopped in the airport and mail it back to him. Details provided below.
> 
> Despite the chaotic situation whereby airports were closed due to the volcanic euruption, I managed to suceed an air ticket on the first available flight. Yes, the airport is in a mess but the VAT counter is opened! I departed from Paris CDG Airport, terminal 1, and the VAT counter is located *outside the check-in point.*
> 
> Carrying all my shopping, I went over to the VAT counter for them to check and verify my documents. You need your passport, shopping goods (which they didn't check but you still need to have them next to you, in case they decided to check) your VAT receipts and your air ticket. If you don't have your air ticket, a print out of your flight confirmation is acceptable as well. While I was quening to get my VAT refund chop from the custom, my BF is quening to get our boarding pass for the flights. This saves us waiting and quening time because Paris airport is not exactly one of the most efficient airports in the world.
> 
> After I got the VAT receipts verified, there is a cash VAT refund counter nearby (about 50m away). *This is also outside the check-in gate.* Its a money changer counter and yes, they charge a fee as well to give you the cash refund. This cash refund counter charged Euro3 for each refund they are processing (so if you have bought 10 items, and need refunds for all of them, it is Euro30). Since it is a money changer, they can give you your refund back in whatever currency you want, but I requested for Euro because their exchange rate is really bad. Their spread is huge and I calculated that I will lose about 20% in exchange rates. I'm not sure if its because of the situation then, or they usually charge such a wide spread. Nonetheless, I would suggest for you to get your VAT refund in Euro and exchange it for your home airport when you are back.
> 
> So, I managed to get cash VAT refund for all my Milan and Paris shopping. The thing is, if you have obtain cash VAT refund from the airport counters, you do not need to mail anything back. You simply need to go to 2 different counters, one to get the VAT verified, second to get the cash refund. However, if you have obtain cash VAT refund from the city center counter, then you need to mail the verified documents back to them, after it have been verified by the VAT refund counter. If you forget to do it, the city center processing counter will simply charge your credit card to get the money back (yes, they took an imprint of it when they are processing the cash refund).
> 
> After entering the check-in counter, before I get to my gates, there is a yellow mailbox. That is the place you can drop the letter.
> 
> In conclusion:
> 1) Obtain cash refund in City Center: Not good choice. More expensive and still must mail back the documents.
> 
> 2) Obtain cash refund in Airport: To me, a good choice. Yes, I have to quene twice (once for the VAT, another for the processing agent) but I get the money, on-the-spot, less processing fee of Euro3 per transaction.
> 
> 3) Submit VAT refund via mail so that you don't have to pay the processing agent, the processing fee: This really depends on how much you have bought and how patient you are. I read on some websites that it can take between 4-6 weeks for it to be processed. To me, its a long time, and you never know what might go wrong. If they send you a foreign currency cheque, it might cost more (than the processing fee) to get the amount cleared.
> 
> Hope this info is useful to those who are heading to Europe!
> 
> Oh, btw, CDG Airport has only a tiny Hermes boutique, Longchamp, Ferragamo and Lancel counters after the check-in counter. If you want to buy any of these brands' mainstream products, you can do so taxfree without having to submit any documents or meeting the minimum purchase quota. There are no other brands available but this is strictly for CDG Terminal 1.


hi,

i just want to ask,how am i supposed dealing with vat refund if im going to paris,then off to london,by airplane for 2-3days before return back to paris to catch up my flight back to my country.
am i have to do the vat refund when im off to london for items purchased at paris,and do the vat refund once again when im back to paris for items purchase at london.

or i just go to london without doing the vat refund 1st,and after coming back to paris i can do the vat refund for all item(items purchase at paris& london)?help me.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Very interesting information.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## swtlustfulkiss

thanks for the information, i was planning to go to europe sometime this year, but didn't know the details about VAT, so thanks again.


----------



## vagabag

I have been considering ordering from some international sites but am worried about the customs taxes. I live in the US. Does anyone know how much I need to spend before I will have to pay customs taxes?  Does it matter which country I am ordering from?  Most likely i will be ordering from france.  And how muchare the taxes usually?  I think the courier will be dhl or ups. Thanks!


----------



## vagabag

I want to order some shoes from an international site (France).  I live in the USA.  Does anyone know how much tax I will need to pay?  Also, the shipper uses UPS.  Will there be an additional charge and if so, how much should I expect?  Thanks!


----------



## tastefashion

I will be going to UK, Spain, & France for traveling and buying designer bags, I've google it and found UK is 17.5%, Spain is 16%, and France is 19.6% for tax refund. Anyone could confirm me these are true?? Thanks.


----------



## Nat

Hi, please don't post the same topic more than once. Duplicate threads are not allowed, closing this.


----------



## ysk310

Hi, I am from Singapore and will be travelling to London and stay there for a couple of days, then i will take a eurostar train to Paris and will eventually depart from Paris airport. May i check with you guys if i can claim my VAT refund for items purchased in London before i leave on the eurostar train to Paris? where and how can i do the VAT refund? Your advices are deeply appreciated. Thank you very much...


----------



## India

No, you cannot.  VAT refund is claimed when you make your FINAL departure from a EU country, in this case you would do it at the Paris airport (I'm assuming that you're flying back to Singapore or another non-EU country from Paris).  If you're staying in Paris, then there would be no refund.


----------



## bettylaw

Does anyone know if there is so much trouble and custom tax with a foreign purchase from mytheresa.com?
I want to place an order with them, but I don't know if there will be a big custom tax for it when entering the US.
Does anyone have any experience about this?


----------



## maria730

Hello Everyone - please help.

I really want a D&G bag from this website

www.my-wardrobe.com

I want to ship it to my billing address in New Jersey. Will I have to pay import duty and how much? The bag is around 500 british pounds - so 800$ I suppose.

Please help. THANKS!!!


----------



## vivien2501

Hello there all,

Could anyone tell me how the customs charges work in the UK.  I have unsuccessfully tried to purchase Chanel items in this country but have bought 2 counterfeit items (fortunately received money back).  I am now looking towards ebay in the US but am unsure of how much the item would cost to receive in this country.  Do customs charge for new items only or do they also charge for used items?  Also, on a totally different tack, I have approximately 400 dollars to spend, what will this realistically buy me.....?  Am I best to wait and save more or am I just hoping for a bargain of a lifetime which wont materialise.  I really appreciate your opinions ladies. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## JetSetGo!

This really isn't a Chanel-specific question. I am going to move this to the appropriate forum.

As for what to buy, you can open a new thread for that.


----------



## chokoreto02

Hi All, 

I'm kinda in disbelief. Can anyone help confirm if this is true????

I've been reading some forums and a lady was posting that there is a NEW regulation for LV  tax refund is now only allowed for only 1 item. This is a worldwide regulation very recently enforced. This was confirmed by the SA who served the lady. The SA also advised the lady to go early in the day as most of the items would have sold out by the end of day. 

This is my first trip to Europe and I will be in Barcelona, Rome, Florence, Milan and lastly Paris. 

This is so upsetting...I'm not planning to buy 10 bags but I was hoping to buy some accessories and just 1~2 bags. 

Can anyone help to confirm this? 

If it is too hard to buy from Paris, maybe I will just buy from Barcelona. 

I've always heard that Paris will be cheaper but it now doesn't matter if there is no stock! 

Please help....


----------



## Darrin879

if you were ordering a bag from overseas & had the option of their  declaring an artifically low value to avoid duty, would you take it?   does anyone know (a) what duty costs, and (b) what happens if customs  decides to open a package and changes its value?  how common is that?

anyone a customs expert here??  :shame: 

thanks so much!!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

I recommend not doing it. I am sure customs will open the package as they do most of them. If you can afford the item you should be able to pay full duty fees. Besides if your caught you will have to pay the full amount for the duty anyway. Also the item could be seized if they find out the amount mis-declared on purpose. You may end up paying the duty plus penalty.


----------



## kumimomo

Does anyone know the % of tax refund in UK?  Thanks.


----------



## tingy

I could never understand tax refund in UK. I'm right now in London, Selfridges applies 15% tax refund to the tax slip they prepare for you , and today Harrods Chanel told me 12%? I don't know why the difference...very confusing.


----------



## 780228

if you ask the refund to your credit card, you can get about 15%, but you need to wait for a while, and sometimes they dont refund you successfully for the first time and you need to call them up to ask them do it all over again
if you wanna save some time and wont mind losing some money, you can ask for a cash refund in the airport, the charge about 5% formalities fee, but you get the money right away
HTH


----------



## r.b_boi

hi everyone,

i have a vat question.  recently i purchased a bag from goyard, and a ton of clothes from h&m and zara.  i received a vat receipt from them, however when i took it to a place on my base that does vat forms, they told me i had the receipt for tourists, and i could only claim them if i was leaving the eu, which i won't be doing until i'm reassigned next year.  so i called premiere tax, the company that handles the vat returns for goyard and they told me i had to have my form stamped when i left paris, however, i took the train from germany to paris and back and i did not notice any places that did vat forms (although i was rushing from one train to the next, as my train was rescheduled due to inclement weather).  i was wondering what i should do?  does anyone know if goyard could send send me a different vat receipt (i was told i should have gotten one for german residents).  another minor problem is that i don't have a passport, i only had my military id at the time so the sa told me they would link the receipt to my military id.  what should i do?  i would really like to claim my vat as i have about 500 euro in receipts...


----------



## styleofrose

Merry Xmas everyone! I am planning to make a trip to Paris in February. I am an international student studying in the UK. So I was wondering whether I can claim back VAT in Paris airport. Anyone that can help me with this? Thanks!


----------



## tortoiseperson

Hi there

France is in the EU so UK residents returning home can't claim the tax back.  I'm unsure whether you'd qualify for a tax rebate, if you were importing the goods into the UK I don't think you would be but as for what happens when you go back to your country of origin, I have no idea.  Maybe there's a time limit?

Hope someone else who's been in a similar position can help more.


----------



## Syma

Yes there is a time limit of three months from when you bought the goods if you have a foreign passport. You would have to hand your VAT return at your last port of departure when you leave the EU. More information can be found here for you

http://customs.hmrc.gov.uk/channels...CE_CL_000159&propertyType=document#P363_43050


----------



## styleofrose

Thank you very much tortoiseperson and syma 

My bf is leaving to Singapore after our Paris trip from London Heathrow Terminal 4. I just checked that the custom office is at the check in. I was wondering whether he can claim the tax before he checks in and pass the goodies to me. 

It's sad enough that he's going back while I have to stay for another few more months here. Even worse if my goodies have to go with him hahaha. And not claiming VAT will be such a loss as I am planning for a shopping spree


----------



## Syma

^No, because you have to get your forms stamped before you check in and show your goods and then you have to pass airport security and show the goods again before receiving your refund.


----------



## styleofrose

Just read this :"7.5.4 Am I making a declaration to Customs when I present the VAT refund document to the Customs officer?

Yes, you are making a declaration that:

you are eligible to use the scheme; and
that all the goods shown on the document are being exported from the EC by you.
It is a very serious offence to make a false declaration. This may involve you missing your flight or sailing and the misdeclared goods may be seized and penalties imposed."

Guess I will not take the risk. Chanels will have to wait till June then


----------



## jenny70

My very first purchase from the Jimmy Choo website is stuck in customs. 
It's only a pair of sunglasses but still..


----------



## jmcadon

^^really?  I haven't heard of that happening for a long time.  In fact the only customs issues I remember where bags and shoes with snakeskin or exotics.


----------



## jenny70

^^ Really.  I received the email this morning from customer care.  They told me the situation is beyond their control but they have contacted DHL in an attempt to get the delivery cleared.  It's stuck in Ohio...


----------



## jburgh

Moving this thread to shopping since it is a customs thread.


----------



## kml2887

This happened to me also with a pair of sunglasses ordered from the UK. It took a few days for DHL to get it cleared and processed through customs (mine were stuck in Ohio also). It's such a pain to deal with, but the reason is that sunglasses are FDA regulated so there are extra precautions when importing. Hopefully you get everything cleared up soon!


----------



## jenny70

*kml2887*, that is interesting to know.  I did not realize that.  I did receive them this morning so I am very happy!


----------



## adrienne99

My pair of Jimmy Choo boots were stuck in customs in NYC for over 3 weeks!!! They were snake (I didn't realize they were real) and were sent to fish and wildlife. Of course the day they finally cleared customs and were put onto the truck there was a snowstorm, and it was a Friday! Of course the driver said that no one was at home when my entire family was there. I had to wait until the following Monday for them to arrive. All told, it took an entire month to get them! It took one day to fly them from England to NYC, and a month to travel the 1 1/2 hours to Orange County, NY!


----------



## chessmont

I had a tote bag stuck in Customs for a month.  It had leather handles that were snake embossed, so everyone was in a tizzy over was it an exotic or not!  I complained to J Choo numerous times to give Customs the adequate info, finally they did.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Hi there! I have a question regarding VAT return done in Dublin airport. Wld anyone know how long does it take usually? I handed the paperwork on the 19th of Feb and they have not refunded me on my cc yet... Has anyone done the refund in Dublin and how long did it take for you? TIA!


----------



## lcarlson90

I live in the US and I would like to purchase a pair of boots from a UK company.  They charge $20 US for shipping.  I contacted the company to ask them if I would be charged any additional customs fees and they said "maybe" and that they didn't know how much it could be.  

The boots are already pretty pricey so I would like to know how much I could possibly pay for customs fees.  Does anyone have any idea how I could find out a ballpark figure of what I might expect to pay?

TIA


----------



## nyugirl2005

lcarlson90 said:


> I live in the US and I would like to purchase a pair of boots from a UK company.  They charge $20 US for shipping.  I contacted the company to ask them if I would be charged any additional customs fees and they said "maybe" and that they didn't know how much it could be.
> 
> The boots are already pretty pricey so I would like to know how much I could possibly pay for customs fees.  Does anyone have any idea how I could find out a ballpark figure of what I might expect to pay?
> 
> TIA



http://www.cbp.gov/

I'd try calling the head honchos directly. I think it depends on if they mark it as a gift or not, or say the item is worth less than you paid. Most businesses don't do that though, your lucky to get sellers on ebay to mark items as worth less.


----------



## jeNYC

how much are the boots and what is their method of shipping because it matters...


----------



## elvisfan4life

to be honest its not too bad from the UK- its the other way round thats a pain- I buy stuff from the US and end up paying more than double the price in UK customs duties and charges its a pain!! The US seem much more relaxed on imports- and as a non UK citizen you save our 20% sales tax- go for it!!


----------



## lcarlson90

jeNYC said:


> how much are the boots and what is their method of shipping because it matters...



The boots are $225 US and they are shipping via Royal mail to the US and then through the US postal Service.


----------



## mlle chance

Is it Duo Boots? They definitely mark the full value on the customs form.
I'm in Canada and paid about $80 additional fees, but keep in mind, we have 13% tax and I believe the duty charged was 18%. I'm sure you'd be less by virtue of the tax rate alone. I've ordered twice and paid fees twice, but Canada Customs is notorious for NOT letting anything by! I figured the calf fit boots were worth it because you can't find really slim shaft or wide shaft here, and they were still less than Weitzman or other popular brands.  You'll have them for a long time!


----------



## Hugs4LV

I have ordered clothes, but not shoes, from the UK a few times. Last time it was January of this year. I have never had any issues with customs or had to pay any additional fees/taxes and my postman is too lazy to deliver so I always have to pick it up. I think everyone in the US has a "limit" they can import- something along 400 or 600 USD worth of goods a year, BUT I could be wrong and letting my mind flutter away in a happy meadow of designer stuff.


----------



## Hugs4LV

opps... forgot to add- all companies shipped Royal Mail if that matters, maybe it's different if they ship by UPS/Fedex


----------



## mlle chance

Hugs4LV said:


> I have ordered clothes, but not shoes, from the UK a few times. Last time it was January of this year. I have never had any issues with customs or had to pay any additional fees/taxes and my postman is too lazy to deliver so I always have to pick it up. I think everyone in the US has a "limit" they can import- something along 400 or 600 USD worth of goods a year, BUT I could be wrong and letting my mind flutter away in a happy meadow of designer stuff.



Ah, I should have added we're only allowed to import $20 by mail ($60 if it's a gift) before we have to pay duties and taxes. Isn't that ridiculous in this day and age?!  I bet the American limit is higher, so you might want to check on that, OP.


----------



## mlle chance

I may be a little late, but it has taken me 1-2 credit card statements to see  my VAT back return from the Dublin airport.  The Credit card company took a chunk out of the refund to in their exchange rate. Grrr.
Did you get it yet?


----------



## jeNYC

from what i understand, because there are a lot of discussions about customs in the CL forum, you will NOT be charged through USPS

However, if you use fedex, ups or other carriers, you might be charged


----------



## DizzyFairy

Hi all,

I recently started doing online shopping.. (late starter, i know..)

I thought some of yous may want to know what happens to VAT refunds for online shopping within UK.


Heres my story:
I once bought something from an online store from UK, who claims their products are VAT inclusive. I live in Australia, so therefore I should be exempted from the tax.  She told me if I pay for the products via their website, the VAT can be later be refunded via tax department.  Their website system does not automatically detect my location hence i will be charged for VAT.  I contacted HMRC (uk) - HM Revenues & Customs. This is their response:

"Our Ref    6xxxxxx4    


Dear Sir or Madam:

VAT refund

Thank  you for your email dated 15 March 2011 regarding the recovery of VAT on  an on-line purchase you made from a shop in London.

Please  understand that it is the responsibility of the VAT registered supplier  to establish the correct liability of any given supply.  HM Revenue  & Customs (HMRC) do not normally supply a VAT ruling to a  supplierçªº customer unless they disagree with the supplierçªº original  decision and the relevant Public Notice does not cover the matter of  concern.

HMRC will not get involved in third party disputes.

Although I cannot provide you with a definitive response I can give you the following advice.

There  is no facility for you to recover any VAT you have paid on your  purchase from HMRC, if the shop have told you that you are eligible to  get a VAT refund you should speak to them direct. The only scheme run in  the United Kingdom (UK) is for overseas visitors as per Public Notice  704/1 - VAT refunds for travellers departing from the European Community  (EC) and conditions would need to be met.

Our Public Notices can  be accessed online by following these steps: www.hmrc.gov.uk >>  Library (Quick links) >> Publications >> Notices,  Information Sheets and other reference materials >> VAT >>  All VAT Notices (numerical order).



Yours sincerely,



Alan Guest
Written Enquiries Officer

VAT publications are available from our website or the VAT Helpline (0845 010 9000)."

So in the end, I wanted to warn that if the seller does not (or refuse) take the VAT from the online price, then there is NO way to claim the refund back from the UK tax department.

Hope this helps!!!!


----------



## DizzyFairy

yeah but the seller needs to prove that the item is sent off overseas for the VAT exemption, that is what they should be proving to tax department.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Thank you so much! This is very helpful info!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Sareja said:


> VAT pay to the government is very important to every seller.
> -----------
> Camron Sareja



Yes, but it should not be charged to people who purchase overseas.
No matter where you live in the world, if you're a visitor many taxes are exempt when you purchase in a foreign country.


----------



## kat99

Thank you for posting this. I think it was pretty cool of them to respond to you (or maybe I'm just used to the US where writing a letter would never get a response)


----------



## Liberté

I have no knowledge of this internet page, but I've never heard of having to contact government tax authorities directly to get a tax refund as a customer. The business' act as "tax collectors" when it comes to VAT, it being an indirect tax, as implied in the email you posted, so it's not surprising that they've the main responsibility for tax refunds for their overseas clients. Depending on the country and business I guess the practises are different on how they deduct/refund VAT.


----------



## labelwhore04

I'm thinking of purchasing this gorgeous michael kors black hamilton($328) from the michaelkors website but the only problem is i live in Canada. They ship to Canada and their shipping cost if $40. The only thing i'm worried about are the duties and customs fees that i'll have to pay. I'm afraid that it'll be something outrageous. Are there any canadians that buy from the states often? how much do you usually get charged in duties/customs fees? (They ship with fed ex). Any input is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Diane d'Poitier

You're probably looking at about 15% for duty, plus you'll have to pay GST/your provincial sales tax on the purchase price, and does the $40 include FedEx's brokerage fees? If not you'll get charged for that too but I don't know how much that would be.


----------



## labelwhore04

Diane d'Poitier said:


> You're probably looking at about 15% for duty, plus you'll have to pay GST/your provincial sales tax on the purchase price, and does the $40 include FedEx's brokerage fees? If not you'll get charged for that too but I don't know how much that would be.



thanks, i don't think it includes brokerage fees so i don't think it's worth it to buy it, i'll probably end up paying alot of random fees which will probably add over 100$ to the order, too bad sucks to live in canada when it comes to things like this


----------



## tb-purselover

Hi,

I am not sure where to post this. Mods, please move it this isn't the right forum.

I just purchased a pair of Isabel Marant pants from overseas. I live in the USA and they were shipped via DHL. I just received a huge bill from DHL for $73!!! The pants were sold out at NAP so I ordered where I could find them.

The pants, I thought I was getting a good price for them, were $375 shipped, excluding VAT. But then I got the DHL bill! Ouch!!!

Is it normal for clothing to get charged that much in Customs/Duties?! I am use to the 8%-10% for leather bags. I was told to expect 10% for shoes if ordering from the EU. But I was told via email that clothing/textiles were not charged. So I was totally shocked! These are also for me to wear, not sell.

I am not an expert on Customs tax for the USA. If you know anything about ordering clothing from the EU, DHL shipping, or Customs tax please chime in and give me the scoop.

Live and learn I guess.

TIA!


----------



## jenayb

That doesn't seem right at all. I just recently purchased a Gucci bag from Italy, shipped via DHL, and my invoice came in at $150. Your purchase was significantly less than mine, yet you were hit with half of what I paid? No sense here...


----------



## tb-purselover

jenaywins said:


> That doesn't seem right at all. I just recently purchased a Gucci bag from Italy, shipped via DHL, and my invoice came in at $150. Your purchase was significantly less than mine, yet you were hit with half of what I paid? No sense here...



I know! Totally doesn't make sense. Which is why I am looking for enlightenment. I am hoping it is an error?


----------



## jeNYC

call DHL to confirm


----------



## jenayb

tb-purselover said:


> I know! Totally doesn't make sense. Which is why I am looking for enlightenment. I am hoping it is an error?



Ugh, I'm sorry honey. I wish I could offer more help, but I really think you should call DHL, as their charge should be 9% max!


----------



## SuSu Kim

Hi
Im currently in NYC and i was wondering if there is any system where the travelers can claim the tax/vat back. Back in australia, travelers who make a purchase of more than 300$ can claim 10% tax before their departure at the airport. Does such system exist in NY? 
TIA!!


----------



## bbeeccaa

I actually don't know about the VAT, but some travelers can get an 11% discount booklet at certain places like Macy's..I am not sure about other department stores or luxury goods, sorry.


----------



## Love Of My Life

SuSu Kim said:


> Hi
> Im currently in NYC and i was wondering if there is any system where the travelers can claim the tax/vat back. Back in australia, travelers who make a purchase of more than 300$ can claim 10% tax before their departure at the airport. Does such system exist in NY?
> TIA!!


 

    there is no VAT here in the US... it is simply sales tax and

    the percentages vary state to state..in NYC/NY state you

    cannot claim any sales tax back at the airport for any purchases

     made.. some stores MAY offer a traveler a discount on a purchase,

    but  the sales tax is whatever the % is on that purchase..


----------



## julian

no tax return in NY, but I heard you may get tax back in some states. anyone knows how?


----------



## Melissa Ann

julian said:


> no tax return in NY, but I heard you may get tax back in some states. anyone knows how?



You can't get the tax back at all in any state.  Sorry.  THe only way to get it back would be to show that you paid the "use" tax in your own state for the item, which is not possible if you are outside the states.

This is a common misconception for visitors who are used to VAT systems.  In the US, the tax is very low (high for our standards, low for most VAT) because it is not a VAT, but a tax on consumption that funds local towns and schools.  If you buy it here, you pay the tax.  Some stores offer to ship without the tax though.

Macys and Saks I think have a program if you show your passport and your entry immigration form, they give you a discount.


----------



## lightdays

Anybody here ever had to pay them when they ship a bag to you from Japan or Hong Kong? Just curious for future reference because I see a lot of authentic bags pop-up from eBay that are from Asia. Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Melissa Ann

lightdays said:


> Anybody here ever had to pay them when they ship a bag to you from Japan or Hong Kong? Just curious for future reference because I see a lot of authentic bags pop-up from eBay that are from Asia. Thanks in advance for any info.



I think it depends on how they ship.  If it comes through the PO, then usually they don't bother collecting duties.  If it goes through Fedex, DHL, etc, then they do charge, AND they charge a fee to collect it, which is quite high.


----------



## Keiley

Btw, when you order from China guys...do they tend to mark the price on the package lower than it is? In order to avoid paying VAT.


----------



## sadajie

Hello.Newbie here. Need to seek all your advice. Just came back from Heathrow airport yesterday with all my ' Bags War Trophies'. Unfortunately, after queing for 2hours at the tax refund counter, it still doesnt reach my turn n the flight is departing soon. So didnt manage to get the custom stamp. I have all the tax rebate forms and envelopes, just without the custom stamps. Can i still claim for the tax rebates? Anyone encounter this before? thk thanks.


----------



## Eddie Runner

Yes I think it is a good idea, it always becomes a big issue when we are purchasing things from outside country.


----------



## purse_snatcher

dubgirl said:


> where are you going in Europe - I've attached a link with the rates
> 
> Also remember to claim back at airport and keep all receipts
> 
> http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_customs/taxation/vat/how_vat_works/rates/index_en.htm



Nice link!


----------



## Rikko_8

Back to VAT refunds:

I'm from Canada and will be heading to Paris next May and am planning on buying a few bags and clothes.  I've tried to read through this entire thread but am still a bit confused   If anyone could offer some advice that would be great - 

1.  Is the VAT desk / customs desk (I have no idea which one applies) in the Charles de Gaulle airport in Paris located AFTER check-in or BEFORE?  I understand that you might have to show all your purchases to the official but I won't have any carry-on luggage - just one big luggage that I plan on checking in.  So i was worried that the VAT desk will be after check-in, which means i have to change my luggage plans.

2.  Based on the answers here so far, I think it depends on which airport you exit from but in Paris, do the bags/clothes that you are claiming the refund on have to be unused or have the receipts attached?  I was hoping to use one of the wallets and new purses that I will be buying during my trip but i don't want the official to void my refund because of that.

3.  My departure flight will be at 11 in the morning and i heard that the VAT desk always has long lines.  Is an additional hour enough, i.e. arrive at the airport around 9 am?

4.  Do you actually get less back if you opt for the cash option?  I don't mind getting a handful of euros back because I can always just take them back with me to Canada to my local bank and wait for a good exchange rate.  But some people here said that they charge a 2 - 5% commission to give you cash instead of credit card refund?

Thank you!


----------



## India

Rikko, you need to go to the VAT refund desk with all your purchases and the receipts and other paperwork.  This paperwork must be gotten at the time of purchase, and stores have different policies as the amount of refund and in what form you get it.  You can't just show up with the receipts!  

You can certainly wear them while you're there.

For an 11am flight, I would get there no later than 8am - perhaps even earlier.  The lines are often enormous, as are those to check your luggage and then get through import security/passport control.  We would have never made our flight due to lines if we hadn't been on Virgin in their Preium Economy, which has much shorter lines than Economy, and if we hadn't had wheelchair assistance due to my husband's poor health.  

Better to have a long wait in the waiting room with a good book, than to miss the VAT refund or even ones flight!


----------



## Rikko_8

India said:


> Rikko, you need to go to the VAT refund desk with all your purchases and the receipts and other paperwork.  This paperwork must be gotten at the time of purchase, and stores have different policies as the amount of refund and in what form you get it.  You can't just show up with the receipts!
> 
> You can certainly wear them while you're there.
> 
> For an 11am flight, I would get there no later than 8am - perhaps even earlier.  The lines are often enormous, as are those to check your luggage and then get through import security/passport control.  We would have never made our flight due to lines if we hadn't been on Virgin in their Preium Economy, which has much shorter lines than Economy, and if we hadn't had wheelchair assistance due to my husband's poor health.
> 
> Better to have a long wait in the waiting room with a good book, than to miss the VAT refund or even ones flight!




thank you!   Do you need to show the stores your real passport in order to get the tax refund papers filled out?  I was going to leave my passport in my hotel safe and just carry a photocopy of it around with me but now I'm not sure if they will require the real thing


----------



## India

I always carry my "real" passport with me.  I would not want to take a chance with a photocopy when asking for VAT refund forms.  I keep it in a zipper compartment in my handbag so it is relatively safe from pick-pockets, and I close the straps on my Kelly to make it even safer.


----------



## svenesaes

Hi guys;

Has anyone here had to try to get a refund of US Customs duty back for an item purchased from NAP UK? I bought a dress and have returned it. I paid the duty to NAP but on their website they say they won't refund it and that the local Customs office should be contacted. Customs tells me that since they didn't collect the duty from me they cannot issue a refund. I have an email to NAP pending a reply but wanted to see if anyone here had any similar experience/advice.
TIA!


----------



## misschanel28

I know this post is old but bought an LV bag from Barcelona and got my refund today! Took 1 month from the time I left (Sept 17). 

Refund was roughly 11.5% and yes, the customs office for getting the paperwork stamped is on the left side of BCN when you enter (in the corner). Line took a long time around 1 - 1.5 hrs since there was only 1 customs officer working in the beginning. A second officer came about 45 minutes later. 

Some guy stood in the same line thinking it was for passing customs....poor guy...


----------



## jenjenq168

Girl_next_door:

I have a question regarding your Choice#1, was the $7 process fee a one time charge or it's a per item charge? i.e. $7 per item x10 items= $70  or it's a flat rate of $7?


----------



## jellyv

^The person you're asking posted here 1 1/2 years ago...always a good idea to check the thread date if you need an answer now.


----------



## dozzaroo

jenjenq168 said:


> Girl_next_door:
> 
> I have a question regarding your Choice#1, was the $7 process fee a one time charge or it's a per item charge? i.e. $7 per item x10 items= $70  or it's a flat rate of $7?



If you are leaving via any major airports around the EU, you can opt for cash refund but make sure you have ample time as the lines can be very long. You also get slightly less back than the normal VAT refund if you do cash refunds. 

There is no one-off fixed processing fee. If you buy something from the UK, you end up getting only about 12% (after admin charge and processing fee) whereas if you buy from Netherlands, you get back about 15%-16%. 

If the amount of your purchase is not significant, I wouldnt bother with VAT refund as you only get back less than 10%.


----------



## jenjenq168

dozzaroo said:
			
		

> If you are leaving via any major airports around the EU, you can opt for cash refund but make sure you have ample time as the lines can be very long. You also get slightly less back than the normal VAT refund if you do cash refunds.
> 
> There is no one-off fixed processing fee. If you buy something from the UK, you end up getting only about 12% (after admin charge and processing fee) whereas if you buy from Netherlands, you get back about 15%-16%.
> 
> If the amount of your purchase is not significant, I wouldnt bother with VAT refund as you only get back less than 10%.



Thanks for the info! I was hoping to cut corner by avoiding going to the airport , try to get all refund in the Paris city center ...


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Thank you so much!!! This is one of the most informative threads I've read in a long time. This should be made a STICKY!!!


----------



## jenjenq168

Does any body know if Amsterdam have a VAT refund within the city center? like Paris?


----------



## chavezslp

I bought a LV bag at Printemps in Paris. I got the VAT refund immediately on my card by using their office at the department store. The lady gave me a form and told me I needed to get it stamped at the airport. That is all she said. 
It came in an envelope. I got it stamped at CDG when I was coming back to the USA. Am I supposed to mail it in? B/C the form states it needs to be submitted within 21 days or my refund will be revoked and I will have to pay a 3 percent fee. Was there a box I was supposed to drop it off in at the airport? Anyway, too late for that? How do I submit the form now.....


----------



## chavezslp

I bought a LV bag at Printemps in Paris. I got the VAT refund immediately on my card by using their office at the department store. The lady gave me a form and told me I needed to get it stamped at the airport. That is all she said. 
It came in an envelope. I got it stamped at CDG when I was coming back to the USA. Am I supposed to mail it in? B/C the form states it needs to be submitted within 21 days or my refund will be revoked and I will have to pay a 3 percent fee. Was there a box I was supposed to drop it off in at the airport? Anyway, too late for that? How do I submit the form now.....


----------



## DC-Cutie

You were supposed to drop it off in the yellow box right outside the VAT office at CDG. 

But, you can get it sent back to France for processing if you live near a French embassy.  You'll need to call them to find out the process. Some embassies request that you bring the merchandise with you, others don't. It can get complicated.


----------



## layd3k

The form that was initially filled out by LV should have come in an envelope. You can mail that envelope. And you should ASAP if you want that refund! LOL GL!!


----------



## chavezslp

Ok. Thanks....from reading the rest of the thread, I now know I can mail the form in from the US in the prepaid envelope. I will drop it off at the post office tomorrow.


----------



## TravelBug

What is the average VAT refund from purchases in the UK nowadays?  12%?


----------



## bebesf2000

TravelBug said:


> What is the average VAT refund from purchases in the UK nowadays?  12%?


Hello,

Im not sure if this has been asked.

I am wondering if I bought some expensive item at hermes, I see a lot people have them ship the item back to USA. In this case, can i still do VAT since we have to present item at the airport? How can this be done? Also, by shipping back to USA, i know i do have to pay duty tax , anyone know what % is it?

Any input is greatly appreciated it. 

Thank you all


----------



## afsweet

is it possible to never receive the VAT refund when you mail it after you get home? i'm starting to wonder if i'll ever receive my refund...not sure if it got lost in the mail or if they're just slow at processing this stuff. i sent forms for 2 different VAT refunds- i received the smaller one in about a month, and now i'm still waiting on the larger one that was from the burberry outlet in london. it's been 2.5 months so far! 

lesson learned, just do the VAT at the airport so you get the money ASAP!


----------



## piggersorous

stephc005 said:
			
		

> is it possible to never receive the VAT refund when you mail it after you get home? i'm starting to wonder if i'll ever receive my refund...not sure if it got lost in the mail or if they're just slow at processing this stuff. i sent forms for 2 different VAT refunds- i received the smaller one in about a month, and now i'm still waiting on the larger one that was from the burberry outlet in london. it's been 2.5 months so far!
> 
> lesson learned, just do the VAT at the airport so you get the money ASAP!



I've waited for about three billing cycles before.. Different companies doin the tax refund so some is faster n some longer...


----------



## Love Of My Life

stephc005 said:


> is it possible to never receive the VAT refund when you mail it after you get home? i'm starting to wonder if i'll ever receive my refund...not sure if it got lost in the mail or if they're just slow at processing this stuff. i sent forms for 2 different VAT refunds- i received the smaller one in about a month, and now i'm still waiting on the larger one that was from the burberry outlet in london. it's been 2.5 months so far!
> 
> lesson learned, just do the VAT at the airport so you get the money ASAP!


 

   Sometimes it does take longer than expected...its surprising that so many

   of the bigger companies take this long... perhaps contact your cc & let

   them know you have a credit coming from Burberry they might be able

   to see if it has been posted to your account..if that is how you paid


----------



## afsweet

^i requested a check though even though i paid via CC. i guess i didn't think it through lol.


----------



## cupcakesss

stephc005 said:


> is it possible to never receive the VAT refund when you mail it after you get home? i'm starting to wonder if i'll ever receive my refund...not sure if it got lost in the mail or if they're just slow at processing this stuff. i sent forms for 2 different VAT refunds- i received the smaller one in about a month, and now i'm still waiting on the larger one that was from the burberry outlet in london. it's been 2.5 months so far!
> 
> lesson learned, just do the VAT at the airport so you get the money ASAP!


 
Hey StephC005 I need to mail my VAT form back to Europe too! Did you use UPS, FEDEX or USPS? I'm just wondering what will be the most reliable.


----------



## afsweet

^i used USPS. i don't know if my other form got lost in the mail or if they're just taking forever to process the refund. my 2 forms were being mailed to different places, so it's very possible that 1 of them got lost.


----------



## cupcakesss

stephc005 said:


> ^i used USPS. i don't know if my other form got lost in the mail or if they're just taking forever to process the refund. my 2 forms were being mailed to different places, so it's very possible that 1 of them got lost.


 

I decided to bite the bullet and use UPS...hope I get my refund!


----------



## deltalady

I've got a VAT question. I know you're supossed to do all of that at your departing airport, but we have a connecting flight from Rome to Amsterdam, then from Amsterdam to the US. Should I do my VAT refund at the Rome airport or the Amsterdam airport?


----------



## India

I think it must be when you actually leave the EU, thus Amsterdam.  Have it all packed separately, as they may well ask to see the items - they can legally ask to do so.


----------



## drnadsmd

Has anyone filled out the tax-free/customs form for the refund for CHANEL? I just want to make sure I do it right!

All I need to do is send the stamped tax free form along with my duplicate copy of my receipt in the pre-paid envelope, right?


----------



## seepia

Hi, i will be travelling to london and i will be taking eurostar to paris before heading back to Asia. Do i claim my VAT in paris? If so, the items that i purchased in UK, how much VAT will i get back? Thanks.


----------



## PINKLICIOUS

I am considering of traveling to Europe this winter.
I've never been there before, and am now planing my trip.
I went there mainly for shopping, while traveling

So which country has the highest VAT refund?
I am planning of going to France and Italy. Any other suggestions??


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

Ditto! I'm interested on this too! Anyone? planning to get my hands on a Bbag


----------



## SDBagLover

Just returned from Paris so I can only tell you the VAT rates there. It was 12% back if going back to your credit card, 10% back if you choose to get cash at the airport. Not sure about rates for the other countries. Hope this helps and enjoy your trip. The shopping there is amazing, so much fun!


----------



## PINKLICIOUS

SDBagLover said:
			
		

> Just returned from Paris so I can only tell you the VAT rates there. It was 12% back if going back to your credit card, 10% back if you choose to get cash at the airport. Not sure about rates for the other countries. Hope this helps and enjoy your trip. The shopping there is amazing, so much fun!



thank you for replying.
I heard from my friends saying that refund going back to credit card is not exactly the percentage they claimed to be? But less than that and it will be better to just take cash. Is that true?

Wow cant wait to be there lol.


----------



## SDBagLover

I heard from my friends saying that refund going back to credit card is not exactly the percentage they claimed to be? But less than that and it will be better to just take cash. Is that true?
Hmm, I will have to check my next credit card statement to confirm that.  Just got back a week ago and had all the VAT tax credits go back to my card.  I was told it takes 4-6 weeks to show up on your statement.  Once I receive my card statement, I will post again and let you know what the percentage back ended up being.  I suppose it will depend on the exchange rate to some extent.  I'm a total novice on this.  It was my first time in Europe.


----------



## LadyEnoki

the VAT refund is supposed to be 19% but the stores hire a company to process it for them and thus make it simple for the foreigner too. However they take a cut so you only get 12% back.


----------



## PINKLICIOUS

SDBagLover said:
			
		

> I heard from my friends saying that refund going back to credit card is not exactly the percentage they claimed to be? But less than that and it will be better to just take cash. Is that true?
> 
> Hmm, I will have to check my next credit card statement to confirm that.  Just got back a week ago and had all the VAT tax credits go back to my card.  I was told it takes 4-6 weeks to show up on your statement.  Once I receive my card statement, I will post again and let you know what the percentage back ended up being.  I suppose it will depend on the exchange rate to some extent.  I'm a total novice on this.  It was my first time in Europe.



that's so nice of you


----------



## piggersorous

Italy n France is generally 12% tax refund via credit card for branded bags..  Chanel in france is 12.99% refund though. Tax refunds for watches are higher.. U will get ur refund successfully if u do all things right... It's jus a matter of how long it takes.. It can take as long as three months or more.


----------



## wannabelyn

hi all
i'm sick in the stomach
I was in paris last month and received my tax return from premier tax free via cash.
Have just been charged on my credit card by them, I suspect they have not received the forms I posted back, although I do not know why! I tried calling their france office but I keep getting cut off.

What can I do?


----------



## Luvinthebag

Hi wannabelyn, try to contact premier tax via their link to track your refund. I dont think you can call them. I just enquired my refund which i've waited for 3 mths already (bought chanel bags in rome back in sep 2012). First reply frm them saying the voucher number was not correct, they asked me to scan the copy of the voucher. I did & few days later they replied saying that my voucher has been processed & the refund would be sent in feb/march billing. I'm quite happy even it takes almost 5mths by then... Here's the link to the tracking... All the best! 

http://www.premiertaxfree.com/index.php/tourist/refund-tracking-system/


----------



## louboutin me

Hi 

I know this might sound like a silly question but I live in the UK and am planning to go to paris. If I buy a chanel bag there can I reclaim the VAT?


----------



## cherchezlabelle

If you buy a bag on eBay from a seller in Japan and have it shipped to the U.S., how do you figure the amount of customs duties?


----------



## Topviking

mercx5 said:


> Can anyone help to advise?  I have a friend going to London who will assist me in purchasing a few items but I need to find out the final costs first.  Anyone? Please......


All the European countries have some form of Tax Free shopping for tourists.  The refund processing for these VAT tax refunds are handled by private companies that keep a portion of the tax for processing so it is never a full refund.  However, planning your purchases carefully can still save you a lot of money.  However, please keep in my that you have to meet the minimum purchase amount to quality for a tax free refund and one cent under the amount does not qualify!  I learned that the hard way.


----------



## EmmieB

I took nearly 3 months for my to get my VAT refund, I thought they lost my form. I remember thinking maybe I should have just gotten my 10% cash immediately even though I would lose a couple bucks.


----------



## tannedsilk

louboutin me said:


> Hi
> 
> I know this might sound like a silly question but I live in the UK and am planning to go to paris. If I buy a chanel bag there can I reclaim the VAT?



I doubt it, it's part of the EU.


----------



## tannedsilk

Topviking said:


> All the European countries have some form of Tax Free shopping for tourists.  The refund processing for these VAT tax refunds are handled by private companies that keep a portion of the tax for processing so it is never a full refund.  However, planning your purchases carefully can still save you a lot of money.  However, please keep in my that you have to meet the minimum purchase amount to quality for a tax free refund and one cent under the amount does not qualify!  I learned that the hard way.



Also your friend must get the appropriate paperwork endorsed at the time of purchase by the retailer.  The refund processing is done at the airport so they should ensure they allocate sufficient time.


----------



## pinknyanko

tannedsilk said:


> I doubt it, it's part of the EU.



Um, while the UK is in Europe, it is not part of the EU. The UK still uses GBP ... and not euros. So I think she should be OK.


----------



## Curlx

pinknyanko said:


> Um, while the UK is in Europe, it is not part of the EU. The UK still uses GBP ... and not euros. So I think she should be OK.



sorry but that's not true. VAT refund has nothing to do with the common currency (aka Euro) it has to do with the EU as such and as of today the UK is part of the EU. So you cannot apply for a VAT refund if you buy goods in Paris and live in the UK.


----------



## tannedsilk

pinknyanko said:


> Um, while the UK is in Europe, it is not part of the EU. The UK still uses GBP ... and not euros. So I think she should be OK.



UK IS part of the EU, but you are correct - they do not use euros.  Just because the kept their currency does not make them exempt.  VAT refunds are for international travel only.


----------



## bakeacookie

Do we have to show them a passport in store? Or can a drivers license work? So much easier to carry a drivers license than a passport.


----------



## Shoesanddresses

The UK is part of the EU and unfortunately you won't be able to claim any refund if you visit France from the UK.


----------



## afsweet

bakeacookie said:


> Do we have to show them a passport in store? Or can a drivers license work? So much easier to carry a drivers license than a passport.



Always have to show a passport. No other way around it.


----------



## bakeacookie

stephc005 said:


> Always have to show a passport. No other way around it.



Thanks! I'll just get a case for my passport to use as a wallet then.


----------



## tannedsilk

bakeacookie said:


> Do we have to show them a passport in store? Or can a drivers license work? So much easier to carry a drivers license than a passport.



Take a black and white copy of your passport (it's is prohibited to take color copies) and use that.


----------



## bakeacookie

tannedsilk said:


> Take a black and white copy of your passport (it's is prohibited to take color copies) and use that.



Thanks! I like this option a lot more. Didn't know it was prohibited to make color copies either.


----------



## tannedsilk

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks! I like this option a lot more. Didn't know it was prohibited to make color copies either.



You're welcome.  Also if you haven't done so already make copies of your entire itinerary, passport, tickets, visas, cc etc at HOME with a trustworthy person.   If your handbag or luggage gets stolen someone has all the infomation in one place.

Also watch out for pickpockets, etc in crowded tourist areas.

Have a safe journey and a wonderful time


----------



## bakeacookie

tannedsilk said:


> You're welcome.  Also if you haven't done so already make copies of your entire itinerary, passport, tickets, visas, cc etc at HOME with a trustworthy person.   If your handbag or luggage gets stolen someone has all the infomation in one place.
> 
> Also watch out for pickpockets, etc in crowded tourist areas.
> 
> Have a safe journey and a wonderful time



Thank you so much for all the information. I'll make all the copies soon.


----------



## that_claudz

This might be a silly question, but AFTER you put the paper work through at the airport, do you keep the store receipts for the goods you have purchased? 

Also, to receive the cash back option, so you have to have paid with cash in the first place? 

Thanks very much in advance for your help everyone!


----------



## tannedsilk

that_claudz said:


> This might be a silly question, but AFTER you put the paper work through at the airport, do you keep the store receipts for the goods you have purchased?
> 
> Also, to receive the cash back option, so you have to have paid with cash in the first place?
> 
> Thanks very much in advance for your help everyone!



Yes, you do get your store receipt back but they stamp it to show you reclaimed the VAT.

No, you do not have to pay in cash to get cash back but they do deduct an 'admin' fee which basically means your refund will be less. 

Depending on who the refund is coming from it can take 2-6 weeks for your cc to be refunded.  If the government agency processes it then you get the refund quickly - if the store processes it, it can take up 6 weeks.  hth


----------



## that_claudz

tannedsilk said:


> Yes, you do get your store receipt back but they stamp it to show you reclaimed the VAT.
> 
> No, you do not have to pay in cash to get cash back but they do deduct an 'admin' fee which basically means your refund will be less.
> 
> Depending on who the refund is coming from it can take 2-6 weeks for your cc to be refunded.  If the government agency processes it then you get the refund quickly - if the store processes it, it can take up 6 weeks.  hth



Cheers and thanks heaps for your reply. I obviously want to keep my receipts but also worried that I will have to pay a whole lot of duties when I land back in Australia as it will obviously show the full amount of items I have purchased. 

I don't mind getting less back if it means I get it on the spot. More to spend in duty free! Haha.


----------



## afsweet

So annoyed! I mailed my tax refund form and just received it back because it is "undeliverable as addressed" and "unable to forward." Now I'm completely clueless as to what to do. It clearly says you can only mail back the form in the enclosed global blue envelope, and I don't understand what is wrong with the envelope I was provided. I emailed global blue, so we'll see...

For reference, this is for my Hermes purchase made in Italy, but the envolope is addressed to Slovakia.


----------



## debussy

cherchezlabelle said:


> If you buy a bag on eBay from a seller in Japan and have it shipped to the U.S., how do you figure the amount of customs duties?


There are standardized import duty lists you can access online...try googling it. Of course, out depends on what value the seller marks on the form s. I've paid from zero from japan to an for a bag sent from  additional several percent for a used bag from the uae.


----------



## lalalaadeeda

I am going to Paris and stopping in Turkey on the way back to US. You're supposed to get your VAT forms stamped at the last EU location but I've read conflicting info about Turkey being an exception. Does anyone know if the VAT forms from Paris will be stamped/refunded at the Turkey Airport? Thanks for anyone's help!


----------



## layd3k

that_claudz said:


> This might be a silly question, but AFTER you put the paper work through at the airport, do you keep the store receipts for the goods you have purchased?
> 
> Also, to receive the cash back option, so you have to have paid with cash in the first place?
> 
> Thanks very much in advance for your help everyone!



Just wanted to say that in Frankfurt and Prague they will keep the receipts. However, they will give you a photocopy if you ask.

Also just wanted to add that you do not need to claim the refund at the last place in the EU. For example, I leave Prague through Frankfurt or Munich if flying Lufthansa, and through Paris if flying with Air France. I always get my forms stamped and my refund given to me in Prague. And if you buy something while in one of the airports in your connecting flight you can still claim the VAT back because there are customs offices and VAT refund desks within the terminals by the gates.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Can anyone help....

Dilemma is that  I requested the vat to be deposit into credit card...

I was supposed to mail the forms back but the customs officer in Heathrow took it all  back (post stamping) and said he will mail it back on behalf of me....

Has anyone experience this before and was successful in getting vat back?
Tia


----------



## Pollywaffle

DizzyFairy said:


> Can anyone help....
> 
> Dilemma is that  I requested the vat to be deposit into credit card...
> 
> I was supposed to mail the forms back but the customs officer in Heathrow took it all  back (post stamping) and said he will mail it back on behalf of me....
> 
> Has anyone experience this before and was successful in getting vat back?
> Tia



I don't understand what the issue is.

If they said they would mail it for you, why do you think you won't get a refund?


----------



## brigadeiro

A store in the UK doesn't have their online site yet, and told me they'll have to charge me the full price (inclusive of VAT), but will post the VAT Form for me to get a refund.  Has anyone does this successfully before? TIA!


----------



## brigadeiro

A store in the UK doesn't have their online site yet, and told me  they'll have to charge me the full price (inclusive of VAT), but will  post the VAT Form for me to get a refund.  Has anyone does this  successfully before? TIA!


----------



## materialgurl

I'm hoping to seek some clarification regarding the VAT refund/process!!

I will be going to Paris this week, then to Barcelona, so that is where I will file my VAT.

I've been reading a lot of info online and here on tpf. Here is the what i currently understand:

When I spend over 175 euros, I should ask the store to fill out the VAT form (and present my passport). When I leave Barcelona, I should go to the airport, get customs to stamp my goods, then proceed to get my refund. Now here is my confusion, I've read 3 different scenarios:

1) Someone said they purchased from Paris, and got a refund right away after getting paperwork processed in the city (at Detaxe? Not sure where exactly). Still went to airport to get receipt stamped, and mailed off paperwork.

2) Someone said they went to airport, got stamped THEN got refund right away.

3) Someone else said they went to airport, got stamped, mailed in paperwork THEN got refund.

Also, I've also read that each company can use different refund companies? So potentially, after I get stamped, I need to go to a few different refund counter??

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## luvbags99

Last year in Europe I bought a Gucci bag in Italy and an LV purse in France. Both places automatically filled out the VAT papers and asked for my passprt (I guess the NY accent gave it away that we were traveling).  When we flew home out of Rome we just went to the VAT counter, showed our papers from the stores, I think my husband filled out one more form and we got U.S. cash on the spot. It was really easy and a great deal. Have fun!


----------



## layd3k

What the above poster said is what i do. However, Not all stores will fill out that form for you. I have spent the designated amount at H&M and Loccitane. I took my receipt from those stores and brought them to a special office who fills out the paperwork most high end boutiques do in-store. You need that paperwork if you want customs to stamp them at the airport for your refund.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I have a question too, sorry to hijack the thread...
but when the customs officers in France give you your refund (either right away or by mail), are your goods automatically entered into the international system? So that when you enter your home country the officers will ask you to pay taxes and duties automatically? Or will you still need to declare all your items? Thanks!


----------



## Mininana

CEC.LV4eva said:


> I have a question too, sorry to hijack the thread...
> but when the customs officers in France give you your refund (either right away or by mail), are your goods automatically entered into the international system? So that when you enter your home country the officers will ask you to pay taxes and duties automatically? Or will you still need to declare all your items? Thanks!



I never once was asked to declare anything when my next destination was North America, Korea, or even South America

Hth!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Mininana said:


> I never once was asked to declare anything when my next destination was North America, Korea, or even South America
> 
> Hth!!



I see. So when you come back to North America, that customs declaration form that they hand out on the plane ride is NOT automatically filled out at the VAT desk prior to departure? 

cuz I want to buy a couple of items (1-2 designer bags, 1-2 designer accessories, and probably a bunch of souvenirs), but I'm going to only carry one small suitcase (I'm very minimalistic lol). I plan to spread out my purchases in my family members' suitcases as they will be carrying more gigantic luggages lol. So when we come back on the plane ride, each of us will fill out that customs declaration form. I was worried that if I was at the VAT desk prior to departure in France and they fill out this declaration form automatically, then I'll be the person with $$$ valued items coming back. Instead, it'll be better if all of us can spread out the worth of the goods since each of us can take back 800$.

I hope this makes sense... I'm not the greatest explainer lol Thanks!


----------



## Mininana

Totally makes sense! I would do the same. 

I never had any problems and I usually travel by myself


----------



## momofbudnchum

I bought a YSL bag in Paris last summer and we present the VAT paperwork at the airport to get the stamp.  No lines, and it was quick and painless - we got the refund.  This past week, I bought a Chanel bag in Paris, and the line at the airport (different terminal than last summer) for the VAT refund was absolutely CRAZY - there were at least 75 people in line, some with multiple forms to get stamped.  There was no way we would have made our flight if we had waited, and without a stamp, no refund.  This was extremely disappointing - so just warning everyone out there its not always a sure thing - I've read online of customs offices being closed, etc.  : (


----------



## momofbudnchum

I just flew back from Paris a few days ago w/ my hubby and a new Chanel bag - the customs forms is one per family, so you should be fine.  : )  Our family of four was in France last summer and we were able to claim $3200.


----------



## smallq8

I have no too much idea. But glad to know the exact VAT rate.

Thank you


----------



## lovequality

girl_next_door said:


> Before I went to Europe, I was asking a lot of questions about the process towards claiming VAT. There are many answers but they all seems too complicated. Now, I am back so I would like to share my knowledge with you girls, hopefully in a less complicated manner.
> 
> I started off in Milan, moved to Vernice, proceed to Arlon & Lux before ending in Paris. Obviously I have shopped substantially in both Milan and Paris. In Milan, none of the shop assistants gave any advice on where to claim cash VAT, hence, I didn't do it there. I know that I need to do some documentations in my departure (Paris) airport but a lot of reading seems to point that the refund will take between 4 - 6 weeks.
> 
> In reality, its true and false. The VAT refund will take 4-6 weeks if you are not willing to pay for an intermediary to act on your behalf. If you pay someone to process for you, you can get the cash back, immediately.
> 
> Here's how. When I was in the LV in Paris, the shop assistant told me that I can claim for cash VAT nearby, which I decided to try. This cash refund VAT is located at 79 Ave des Champs Elysées, 75008 Paris, which is about 200m walk from the famous 7-storey LV. Its a very small money-changer so you have to open your eyes and look out for it. Basically, you will give him your receipts (along with the VAT refund forms, etc), he will process and give you a few documents to sign, authorizing him to claim the VAT on your behalf, etc. Once all the documentations are done, he will give you cash back but not without taking a sum off for processing it on your behalf. He took Euro$7 for processing which I think is a lot and I will tell you why later.
> 
> Do note that:
> 1) He will only provide cash refund on purchases in Paris (hence, I can't claim my VAT refund on items I bought in Milan)
> 2) You will still need to get the document chopped in the airport and mail it back to him. Details provided below.
> 
> Despite the chaotic situation whereby airports were closed due to the volcanic euruption, I managed to suceed an air ticket on the first available flight. Yes, the airport is in a mess but the VAT counter is opened! I departed from Paris CDG Airport, terminal 1, and the VAT counter is located *outside the check-in point.*
> 
> Carrying all my shopping, I went over to the VAT counter for them to check and verify my documents. You need your passport, shopping goods (which they didn't check but you still need to have them next to you, in case they decided to check) your VAT receipts and your air ticket. If you don't have your air ticket, a print out of your flight confirmation is acceptable as well. While I was quening to get my VAT refund chop from the custom, my BF is quening to get our boarding pass for the flights. This saves us waiting and quening time because Paris airport is not exactly one of the most efficient airports in the world.
> 
> After I got the VAT receipts verified, there is a cash VAT refund counter nearby (about 50m away). *This is also outside the check-in gate.* Its a money changer counter and yes, they charge a fee as well to give you the cash refund. This cash refund counter charged Euro3 for each refund they are processing (so if you have bought 10 items, and need refunds for all of them, it is Euro30). Since it is a money changer, they can give you your refund back in whatever currency you want, but I requested for Euro because their exchange rate is really bad. Their spread is huge and I calculated that I will lose about 20% in exchange rates. I'm not sure if its because of the situation then, or they usually charge such a wide spread. Nonetheless, I would suggest for you to get your VAT refund in Euro and exchange it for your home airport when you are back.
> 
> So, I managed to get cash VAT refund for all my Milan and Paris shopping. The thing is, if you have obtain cash VAT refund from the airport counters, you do not need to mail anything back. You simply need to go to 2 different counters, one to get the VAT verified, second to get the cash refund. However, if you have obtain cash VAT refund from the city center counter, then you need to mail the verified documents back to them, after it have been verified by the VAT refund counter. If you forget to do it, the city center processing counter will simply charge your credit card to get the money back (yes, they took an imprint of it when they are processing the cash refund).
> 
> After entering the check-in counter, before I get to my gates, there is a yellow mailbox. That is the place you can drop the letter.
> 
> In conclusion:
> 1) Obtain cash refund in City Center: Not good choice. More expensive and still must mail back the documents.
> 
> 2) Obtain cash refund in Airport: To me, a good choice. Yes, I have to quene twice (once for the VAT, another for the processing agent) but I get the money, on-the-spot, less processing fee of Euro3 per transaction.
> 
> 3) Submit VAT refund via mail so that you don't have to pay the processing agent, the processing fee: This really depends on how much you have bought and how patient you are. I read on some websites that it can take between 4-6 weeks for it to be processed. To me, its a long time, and you never know what might go wrong. If they send you a foreign currency cheque, it might cost more (than the processing fee) to get the amount cleared.
> 
> Hope this info is useful to those who are heading to Europe!
> 
> Oh, btw, CDG Airport has only a tiny Hermes boutique, Longchamp, Ferragamo and Lancel counters after the check-in counter. If you want to buy any of these brands' mainstream products, you can do so taxfree without having to submit any documents or meeting the minimum purchase quota. There are no other brands available but this is strictly for CDG Terminal 1.


thank you! just what i needed


----------



## cr3atur3comfort

i'm gg to paris and then eurail to london and then leaving from london back to my home. does anyone know what has to be done? can i claim tax in paris or do i have to get documents from whatever purchase i have in paris and london and then go to the airport. * all too confusing* TIA.


----------



## kumarlabels

nice post


----------



## youseeno

DizzyFairy said:


> Can anyone help....
> 
> Dilemma is that  I requested the vat to be deposit into credit card...
> 
> I was supposed to mail the forms back but the customs officer in Heathrow took it all  back (post stamping) and said he will mail it back on behalf of me....
> 
> Has anyone experience this before and was successful in getting vat back?
> Tia


OK THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT HAPPENED TO ME!! I got a chanel bag and together with other receipts the agent took all and said they would handle. Now After coming back to the US for 7 weeks, I received refunds to my credit card for the misc small amounts of those receipts (other refund service agency) but my chanel refund hasn't come through yet.....


----------



## DizzyFairy

youseeno said:


> OK THIS IS EXACTLY WHAT HAPPENED TO ME!! I got a chanel bag and together with other receipts the agent took all and said they would handle. Now After coming back to the US for 7 weeks, I received refunds to my credit card for the misc small amounts of those receipts (other refund service agency) but my chanel refund hasn't come through yet.....




My cc details were stolen.... But all my vat returns came safely within 4 weeks of submitting


----------



## Allisonfaye

So I am pretty frustrated about the whole VAT thing (and a bit confused). When we went to Italy in 2002, I probably bought about $600 worth of stuff and was sold on the whole VAT refund everywhere we went. But when we got to the airport to leave Italy, they told us we had to do it in the last country we were in in Europe, which was Germany. So we got to the airport and the place was closed. I think maybe it was Sunday. The only open one was in a completely different terminal and it was too far for us to make it during our layover. So we didn't get it.

So this trip, once again, when you are thinking of buying something they sell you on the VAT refund. I bought a bag in Europe and they gave me all the paperwork. It's so easy, it's so easy, they tell you. But when you get to the airport, it is a whole different game. So we go to the line and we stand in this line with this whole group of people who have all this stuff and it occurs to us that we have to be carrying the stuff with us? One guy has a huge flat screen TV. Seriously? I had the bag but I bought some other gifts that were packed. No one in the stores said we had to be carrying it with us. So we packed and checked it. 

Anyway, we stand in that line for 20 minutes and some a$$whole comes out and says we are in the wrong place. I say well couldn't you have a sign or something or told us before we were in line for 20 minutes? He gets all nasty with me that he is 'helping me". Right. So I go in the right line and he wouldn't help me at all. It turns out HE is the guy whose line we were supposed to be in. He wouldn't tell me what do to or anything. He sends us to a gate to get our refund and they tell me it has to be mailed to Paris. Is this just a thing they make hard so you will give up and not get it? I am still not sure if I will get my refund.


----------



## Elliespurse

Wow, this sounds complicated. I've only got VAT refund at the airport in Bangkok, Thailand. There were two VAT refund offices, one to get a stamp before checking in the bags, and one to receive the money after checking in.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

A big screen TV!   Wonder how that is going to go in the overhead bins. 

In Switzerland they took all my VAT paper work & said I didn't need any. I get a letter from them a month later they needed me to prove something with this paper work for my refund. I didn't have it, of course. And I believe they knew it. 

Other than buying stuff we can't get in the US, don't shop like I used to in Europe. 
I rather spend my money in the US.

Hope you had a great trip!


----------



## ms-whitney

when I shopped in Paris and Venice, whether it was at known retailers or mom and pops, they just tell me not to bother with VAT..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I had no problems at CDG. It was pretty easy.


----------



## saintlucy

Ditto.. CDG was easy. Cross fingers Heathrow will be the same.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Where is CDG?


----------



## Sternchen

Allisonfaye said:


> Where is CDG?



Paris


----------



## kat99

CDG in general can be chaotic and heaven help you if you are in line behind a master shopper, the line may not move for an hour or more. I was once there, second in line, but ended up having to mail our forms because the woman in front of me was getting a refund of over 10000 euro. Actually the last few times I have always ended up mailing our forms. It's always a pain and you have to remember to get the forms stamped before you go through security and yup..not to check your goods.

Wait about ~2 months or so, and hopefully you will see your refund come through back on your CC.


----------



## hipnycmom

We were in Paris, Rome and Barcelona in 2007 and I didn't realize we had to file for the refund at the last country we were visiting so we did it at every airport. It was pretty easy then, and no one asked to see our purchases (though they did say they had the right to check).  Anyway, because we turned in our forms several times I didn't get all my refunds, but 1 or 2 of the forms did get processed.  It was a substantial amount, so I am glad I went through the trouble.


----------



## materialgurl

I did it at the barcelona airport and found it pretty easy. No wait at all. Got $700 back.


----------



## tannedsilk

saintlucy said:


> Ditto.. CDG was easy. Cross fingers Heathrow will be the same.



Did Heathrow last year, no problems at all.


----------



## jinete11

Allisonfaye said:


> He sends us to a gate to get our refund and they tell me it has to be mailed to Paris. Is this just a thing they make hard so you will give up and not get it? I am still not sure if I will get my refund.



Don't worry - as long as you filled out the paperwork correctly the refund should show up on your card within 2-3 months (latest). Never known anyone who had a problem with the mail-in forms. Enjoy your new European goodies!


----------



## ap.

saintlucy said:


> Ditto.. CDG was easy. Cross fingers Heathrow will be the same.



heathrow has never been a problem.  get your forms stamped before security... they've only asked to see my purchases once (actually only one item:  a pair of lanvin shoes).  then take it to a refund counter and you can get your refund in cash or credited to your card.


----------



## twiggers

Mine was a PITA. I bought in Paris, but then took the train all over. Didn't realize that Switzerland wasn't part of EU. BUT, of course there is no customs at the train station before leaving Austria.

Sooooo...thankfully I had a connection in Madrid. Ended up leaving the secure area just to go to the customs desk and then dropped form off.

It's been less than a month and no refund yet. I'm expecting about $200, so I hope it shows up!


----------



## JL988

I'll be taking a trip to Europe soon, any tips on the best way to handle this refund process??


----------



## hatbox

Ugh, we were told by both LV and Cartier In Paris that we can just get the forms stamped at the Zurich airport as that was where we were leaving from. I thoight it made sense since it is all schengen area. NOT TRUE as Switzerland is outside the EU!! So if you're leaving thru an outside EU country better figure out how to claim vat before you leave EU...


----------



## Sheeshee12

Hi ladies.
I was wondering if any of you had already ordered on mrshoutlet.com ? 
I am a temporary living in the U.S. (Cultural exchange program, originally from Paris) so I dont know a thing about VAT and import duties. Do you always have to pay them ? How to calculate them ? 
Thank you to anyone who will kindly take her time to help!


----------



## laxeash

Heathrow was no problem. Stamped at customs and proceeded to the get a refund on my credit card. This was in 2010. 

This year in Italy, I got mine refunded anywhere I found Global Blue (twice in Florence and once in Venice) although we were flying out of venice. At the Venice airport, I got the papers stamped by customs BEFORE security and dropped off the papers at the post box located at the Global Blue kiosk inside the terminal.
I'm glad I did my refunds in the city instead of relying on the airport as the check-in for KLM was opened only 45 mins prior to boarding and we had just enough time to drop off the papers before proceeding to the Gate. There was a long line at Global Blue and only one person servicing at that time.


----------



## twiggers

This reminds me to check my CC periodically for my refund. I dropped it at the airport about 1.5 months ago.


----------



## Allisonfaye

dr. twiggers said:


> This reminds me to check my CC periodically for my refund. I dropped it at the airport about 1.5 months ago.



Yeah, I am watching too. But it has only been about a month for me.


----------



## forever132

So can I please confirm that the travelex   can get the money back back to credit card right away with a small charge? But they cannot do Hermes? Is that correct?


----------



## ClaireMckenzie

There is a great new company that will prepare and file duty refunds for you. Unfortunately, they are only based in Canada right now but promise to be expanding to the U.S.A. soon. It is much easier to use than the traditional way and can also be done completely online. You will get your duty refunded much faster. 

www.duty-back.com


----------



## luxbagslover

Any idea how much is the tax refund in Paris for non EU residents as my mum wanted to go in November to shop and not sure if it's worth her time?


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone tried to just use a photocopy of their passport when claiming the VAT at stores or do they absolutely have to see the passport itself?


----------



## materialgurl

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone tried to just use a photocopy of their passport when claiming the VAT at stores or do they absolutely have to see the passport itself?



I just took a picture of my passport. It's not safe to take your passport around as we got pick pocketed and I know several people who have been robbed!


----------



## bakeacookie

materialgurl said:


> I just took a picture of my passport. It's not safe to take your passport around as we got pick pocketed and I know several people who have been robbed!



That's what I was worrying about. I'll just bring a photocopy of it instead of carrying it around. Thanks!


----------



## whimsic

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone tried to just use a photocopy of their passport when claiming the VAT at stores or do they absolutely have to see the passport itself?



I have a picture on my phone, my friend keeps a photocopy. Both were accepted.


----------



## bakeacookie

whimsic said:


> I have a picture on my phone, my friend keeps a photocopy. Both were accepted.



Thanks! I'll do both!


----------



## whimsic

bakeacookie said:


> Thanks! I'll do both!



The photo in my phone saved me when I wanted to rent a car and didnt bring my passport along


----------



## bakeacookie

So I'm filling out the vat paperwork and I'm confused on the "how do you want your refund" bit. 

I'm wanting to get cash. I know it's a lot less of a refund but I would like the cash option. But the form itself only gives 
1. Card
2. Check
3. Other (fill in)

Do I write down cash? 

Or do I check the card option and fill in my card info, then take that to the office after it gets stamped? 

Just want to make sure I get something back. And I have doubts all my vat envelopes will make it should I put them in the post after I get the officials' stamp. 

Thanks!


----------



## anisetta

bakeacookie said:


> Has anyone tried to just use a photocopy of their passport when claiming the VAT at stores or do they absolutely have to see the passport itself?



no, they don't have to see the passport, they only need to see your photo and the information on the passport; but some stores have different policies.. I do my shopping in the same stores always and know their policies


----------



## anisetta

bakeacookie said:


> So I'm filling out the vat paperwork and I'm confused on the "how do you want your refund" bit.
> 
> I'm wanting to get cash. I know it's a lot less of a refund but I would like the cash option. But the form itself only gives
> 1. Card
> 2. Check
> 3. Other (fill in)
> 
> Do I write down cash?
> 
> Or do I check the card option and fill in my card info, then take that to the office after it gets stamped?
> 
> Just want to make sure I get something back. And I have doubts all my vat envelopes will make it should I put them in the post after I get the officials' stamp.
> 
> Thanks!



I think I'm late to reply but if you need cash at the airport you don't need to check any of the above, there used to appear the "cash" choise formerly but not anymore.

cash has a disadvantage as the tax refund payer company takes %10 of the total tax refund as a comission when you request cash; if you choose the credit card option then it takes 6-8 weeks to issue the payment -but its safe, your money won't get lost- and you don't pay any comission. This comission thing matters when you are going to get a high amount of tax refund


----------



## bakeacookie

anisetta said:


> I think I'm late to reply but if you need cash at the airport you don't need to check any of the above, there used to appear the "cash" choise formerly but not anymore.
> 
> cash has a disadvantage as the tax refund payer company takes %10 of the total tax refund as a comission when you request cash; if you choose the credit card option then it takes 6-8 weeks to issue the payment -but its safe, your money won't get lost- and you don't pay any comission. This comission thing matters when you are going to get a high amount of tax refund




Thank you for the reply. I'll keep in mind for the next time I go since I know I'll forget what I did when I did turn in my forms. 

I did get cash though, since I wanted to pick up more souvenirs in duty free anyway. I don't mind the fee as it's almost like sales tax back home.


----------



## mkay224

Allisonfaye said:


> Yeah, I am watching too. But it has only been about a month for me.


Hi Allisonfaye! I had the same terrible experience at LHR, actually.  Travelex refused to give me the cash refund after I got my customs stamp and told me to mail my refund to Paris (where my bag was originally purchased).  I didn't even know I had to include a extra postage, so I fear the refund is lost.  Our flight into LHR from CDG had been delayed and our layover time was cut extremely short.  I was already stressed, and completely unhappy about being rejected!

Anyways, since it's been a while for you, I was curious to see if you've had any luck?  Since you mailed your letter to Paris as well, did you include the postage?

I am upset because I had read up comprehensively on the VAT refund and was NOT expecting the airport fiasco.


----------



## Allisonfaye

mkay224 said:


> Hi Allisonfaye! I had the same terrible experience at LHR, actually.  Travelex refused to give me the cash refund after I got my customs stamp and told me to mail my refund to Paris (where my bag was originally purchased).  I didn't even know I had to include a extra postage, so I fear the refund is lost.  Our flight into LHR from CDG had been delayed and our layover time was cut extremely short.  I was already stressed, and completely unhappy about being rejected!
> 
> Anyways, since it's been a while for you, I was curious to see if you've had any luck?  Since you mailed your letter to Paris as well, did you include the postage?
> 
> I am upset because I had read up comprehensively on the VAT refund and was NOT expecting the airport fiasco.



It is looking like I am not going to get it. I gave it to a woman at the airport who said she was going to mail it to Paris. I suspect I filled out something wrong but they are so rude and not helpful at all. I guess they want to keep the money in Europe since their economy is in the toilet, too.


----------



## mkay224

Allisonfaye said:


> It is looking like I am not going to get it. I gave it to a woman at the airport who said she was going to mail it to Paris. I suspect I filled out something wrong but they are so rude and not helpful at all. I guess they want to keep the money in Europe since their economy is in the toilet, too.


Ugh, I'm sorry to hear! I hope it comes through though! 

I wish they would've told me in Paris that I wouldn't be allowed to choose the cash option if I am leaving from another country (and to get postage)! That would've saved all the trouble. What a waste!


----------



## Allisonfaye

mkay224 said:


> Ugh, I'm sorry to hear! I hope it comes through though!
> 
> I wish they would've told me in Paris that I wouldn't be allowed to choose the cash option if I am leaving from another country (and to get postage)! That would've saved all the trouble. What a waste!



I swear it's like they go out of their way to keep you from getting it. The guy at the airport in Brussels was a total a$$hole about it and not helpful at all.


----------



## mkay224

Allisonfaye said:


> I swear it's like they go out of their way to keep you from getting it. The guy at the airport in Brussels was a total a$$hole about it and not helpful at all.


Yes, unfortunate! I am not sure that I will try again next time, but I suppose my tips would be to (1) choose credit card refund and (2) mail the form back through certified mail from the US (after making copies of the forms).


----------



## jannececilie

I dont know if this is the correct place for this question, but I'm hoping someone can help me with this: I want to buy a Chanel bag from Malleries, and have it shipped to my hotel in London (I'm going there in a few weeks).

Does anyone know what sort of import fees I could expect, and how would they have to be paid (as I do not reside permanently in the UK)? Might I be so lucky as not to be charged anything? Norwegian import fees are about 25 %, making the bag much more expensive, so this is what I want to avoid. I have asked the seller to reduce the value of the shipment, but haven't heard back regarding this yet.

Hoping for some positive replies


----------



## serenityneow

Has anyone in the US made an online bag purchase from a seller in Italy?  A duty calculator I found online said the duty would be 9%.  Does that sound right?  Would there be any other fees?  The info on this is surprisingly hard to find.

TIA!


----------



## myztic

My brother is going to be going to Paris and making some purchases. He will then be leaving Paris on a flight to London and flying out from london (he will be in transit) then back to USA.
First question: Does he show the goods in paris for tax? or london? Basically I'm not sure what process he is supposed to go through.

His flight outbound from paris is at 7.20 AM (I'm not sure if the detax area will even be open before then).
His flight outbound from London is at 11.30 (thus a 4 hour transit period if the flight is not delayed). Will he have enough time to claim back on tax if he is supposed to do it in london?

What is the procedure for customs in USA? Do you declare your purchase there? and how much do you pay for US Customs? (purchases will be around 5 thousand dollars)


----------



## LabelLover81

I'm going to London and Paris in Feb, so I'll be interested to see comments. For the customs question, I know I always fill out my US customs forms at the airport before I leave (e.g. Heathrow). Then the US customs agents determine what you owe if anything. 


The Customs Duty Rate is a percentage. This percentage is determined by the total purchased value of the article(s) paid at a foreign country and not basd on factors such as quality, size, or weight. The Harmonized Tariff System (HTS) provides duty rates for virtually every existing item. CBP uses the Harmonized Tariff Schedule of the United States Annotated (HTSUS), which is a reference manual that the provides the applicable tariff rates and statistical categories for all merchandise imported into the U.S.

Here's a site with more info: 
http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/travel/id_visa/kbyg/customs_duty_info.xml


----------



## Tina_Bina

The last city in the EU that you're at is the place where you can get your tax refund. So your brother will have time to get his tax back in London. 

Most important: you HAVE to show the agent the goods in person. That means they have to be carried with him; don't check them in!!!

Also, truth be told-- I bought a Chanel bag in Paris and didn't claim it when entering the US (box and all), and I was fine when my bag was scanned. But I wouldn't recommend it if you're concerned.


----------



## Melissa.

Just wanted to share a tip with some of my fellow Canadians here to avoid huge duty fees. I recently wanted to order a pair of Valentino rockstud heels but wasn't looking forward to paying crazy duties. I remembered that in the past I've ordered things from revolve clothing and have never had to pay COD. So I knew Forward was their sister site and took a chance ordering the Valentino's as well as a Phillip Lim purse. Upon checkout they did not charge me any automatic brokerage fees as well as any sales tax. When it got delivered today I only had to pay my provincial sales tax and that was it. Just wanted to share this with any other Canadians out there who have hesitated to make a purchase for fear of overwhelming duty fees. Obviously this is restricted to only products that Forward sells.   Hope this helps anyone looking to pull the trigger on a purchase.


----------



## Heart Star

Thank you for posting this info!
I've ordered from Revolve before but I hadn't even heard of Forward - I'm gonna go check it out now


----------



## Melissa.

No problem! Also if you do end up ordering from them they have an app that you can download and make your order off it and get 15% off your first order using code iforward15.


----------



## Heart Star

Wow! Thanks, you're a gem


----------



## violetdaisy

Thanks from a fellow Canadian. I will check the sites!



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## d-girl1011

I use both revolve and forward - always make sure you use the USPS option at revolve. if you opt for no tracking, usually there are no duties or taxes


----------



## Melissa.

d-girl1011 said:


> I use both revolve and forward - always make sure you use the USPS option at revolve. if you opt for no tracking, usually there are no duties or taxes


I didn't opt out of tracking and I still didn't pay any duties or customs fees.


----------



## wineluvr

Thanks!  Hadn't heard of Forward but I will check it out


----------



## abestboy

Thank you for posting this info! 
It's very helpful to me~


----------



## phillyogem

great tip


----------



## aizecarla

Usually USPS doesn't charge any duties. There are times that you MAY, depending on the officer processing in customs. UPS, FedEx, and DHL always has duties tacked on.


----------



## Eve5

Hi all,

Hopefully you will be able to help me, if I buy a Chanel here in NY, when I will be flying back home to Ireland do I need to declare it? 
Can I get back the money I payed for the US taxes?

Sorry I am a newbie on this... Thanks in advance


----------



## anisetta

Eve5 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hopefully you will be able to help me, if I buy a Chanel here in NY, when I will be flying back home to Ireland do I need to declare it?
> Can I get back the money I payed for the US taxes?
> 
> Sorry I am a newbie on this... Thanks in advance



Don't think so. In the state of NY u can not shop tax free. And be aware the sales taxes are added at the cashier, you see the tax excluded prices on the display. There are some shopping malls like macy's which have extra discount for tourists but you first need to visit the customer relations office to get your discount code. You may need to ask at neiman marcus or bergdorf goodman which also sell Chanel -but not sure. Good luck.


----------



## Eve5

anisetta said:


> Don't think so. In the state of NY u can not shop tax free. And be aware the sales taxes are added at the cashier, you see the tax excluded prices on the display. There are some shopping malls like macy's which have extra discount for tourists but you first need to visit the customer relations office to get your discount code. You may need to ask at neiman marcus or bergdorf goodman which also sell Chanel -but not sure. Good luck.



Thanks, i will take that into account, probably will wait until going back home  thanks for your time


----------



## kakacarmen

Hi all,
Does anyone know if I want to get VAT refund on shoes when leaving UK, do I need to take the boxes with me and show them or would I be ok with just the shoes and receipts, I have got three pairs I want to VAT refund but bringing the boxes as well is a pain....


----------



## anisetta

kakacarmen said:


> Hi all,
> Does anyone know if I want to get VAT refund on shoes when leaving UK, do I need to take the boxes with me and show them or would I be ok with just the shoes and receipts, I have got three pairs I want to VAT refund but bringing the boxes as well is a pain....



Everything is supposed to be in the original packaging but I've never been asked for the box or package before - but I don't throw the expensive items' boxes either way. If you r not gonna get too much tax refund on the shoe they usually are not interested in that. There r spesific brands like chanel hermes louboutin etc. Otherwise they won't care clarks russel&bromley or nike.. hope its clear


----------



## kakacarmen

anisetta said:


> Everything is supposed to be in the original packaging but I've never been asked for the box or package before - but I don't throw the expensive items' boxes either way. If you r not gonna get too much tax refund on the shoe they usually are not interested in that. There r spesific brands like chanel hermes louboutin etc. Otherwise they won't care clarks russel&bromley or nike.. hope its clear



Thanks for your help!


----------



## princesspinknes

I wonder, if I could just pack the box in my check-in and carry my purchases (chanel reissue) in its tissue wrapping in its shopping bag, would that be acceptable as "unused" for a vat refund? I don't plan on using it but I don't know if the box will be able to fit in my carry-on and I'd rather not carry the shopping bag on the plane (i would store the purse and shopping bag in my carry on after vat processing). My train of thought is what if some people just don't want the box bc they have no room for it in their luggage.. Would they be punished and vat refund-exempt? Please help! I'm visiting paris for the first time in 3 weeks and just want to iron out the small details for the smoothest trip possible.. Thank you!


----------



## anisetta

princesspinknes said:


> I wonder, if I could just pack the box in my check-in and carry my purchases (chanel reissue) in its tissue wrapping in its shopping bag, would that be acceptable as "unused" for a vat refund? I don't plan on using it but I don't know if the box will be able to fit in my carry-on and I'd rather not carry the shopping bag on the plane (i would store the purse and shopping bag in my carry on after vat processing). My train of thought is what if some people just don't want the box bc they have no room for it in their luggage.. Would they be punished and vat refund-exempt? Please help! I'm visiting paris for the first time in 3 weeks and just want to iron out the small details for the smoothest trip possible.. Thank you!



Only the customs officers require to see the items. At some airports you can send your main luggage to the plane at the point of cumstoms stamp. I.e. munich (muc) airpoort. You can carry your bag with box (if u want the box stay at all times) in ur main luggage. If u wanna carry in ur cabin baggage, then u may carry the bag in the shopping bag including the box and thrown the box away right after ur papers are stamped. Its an option not to take risk cause it all depends on the moid of the officer. He/she might have a fight at home and may be very upset then u need to be ready &#128514; anyway don't worry, its not too hard. Just enjoy ur trip and shopping &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## India

I haven't flown out of Paris in 5 years, but I remember taking all my luggage with my purchases in them (we bought a LOT) to the VAT desk.  They did not ask to see them, but I could easily have gotten them out of my luggage.  After the paperwork was done there, I then checked in for my flight and checked my luggage.  I've done the same in London many times over the years.


----------



## princesspinknes

India said:


> I haven't flown out of Paris in 5 years, but I remember taking all my luggage with my purchases in them (we bought a LOT) to the VAT desk.  They did not ask to see them, but I could easily have gotten them out of my luggage.  After the paperwork was done there, I then checked in for my flight and checked my luggage.  I've done the same in London many times over the years.




Do you mind telling me what you used for proof of flight? I was under the impression that a boarding pass was required and assumed you had to check in luggage when picking up boarding passes


----------



## jnj1ster

I can confirm what India said. I have flown out of both Paris and London several times in the last couple of years and you can easily go to the VAT desk before checking in.  In fact, they encourage you to do things in that order. I have always done it that way even in my earlier trips, although I never had to actually show my purchases.  The lineups can be really long, so make sure you have enough time !


----------



## India

I don't remember if I just showed my ticket or had to get a boarding pass and then go back and check luggage.  Either way, it was no big deal.


----------



## Kitty S.

jnj1ster said:


> I can confirm what India said. I have flown out of both Paris and London several times in the last couple of years and you can easily go to the VAT desk before checking in.  In fact, they encourage you to do things in that order. I have always done it that way even in my earlier trips, although I never had to actually show my purchases.  The lineups can be really long, so make sure you have enough time !




No need to go to the VAT desk anymore at the CDG in Paris (you still can if you choose to). There is a scanner now right in front of the VAT area. You can just scan the barcode on your tax refund paperwork and drop it in the mailbox.


----------



## Kitty S.

Forgot to mention: If you use the scanner, no need to show your goods.


----------



## princesspinknes

Kitty S. said:


> Forgot to mention: If you use the scanner, no need to show your goods.




Really?? No one needs to sign off on it??


----------



## jnj1ster

Kitty S. said:


> No need to go to the VAT desk anymore at the CDG in Paris (you still can if you choose to). There is a scanner now right in front of the VAT area. You can just scan the barcode on your tax refund paperwork and drop it in the mailbox.



Good to know.  Thanks for the info! Are the scanners located right next to the manned VAT kiosk? I never noticed the scanner because the VAT desk area was super packed with people and suitcases, it was a challenge just to avoid getting pushed away!


----------



## Kitty S.

princesspinknes said:


> Really?? No one needs to sign off on it??







jnj1ster said:


> Good to know.  Thanks for the info! Are the scanners located right next to the manned VAT kiosk? I never noticed the scanner because the VAT desk area was super packed with people and suitcases, it was a challenge just to avoid getting pushed away!




It's outside the manned VAT area by the yellow post office box. I was told by the SA at the H store to use the scanners. I also had read in the forum about it. But I was in such a haste that day, I didn't notice the scanners till after I had gone thru the manned VAT desk (a bigger and obvious target to spot, and because there was no line), and finally saw them when I was looking for the yellow post office box. 
Since I didn't use them personally (was trying to find the thread I read before for you, but couldn't find it just now), you should double check with your SA when you are given your VAT paperwork.


----------



## princesspinknes

Kitty S. said:


> It's outside the manned VAT area by the yellow post office box. I was told by the SA at the H store to use the scanners. I also had read in the forum about it. But I was in such a haste that day, I didn't notice the scanners till after I had gone thru the manned VAT desk (a bigger and obvious target to spot, and because there was no line), and finally saw them when I was looking for the yellow post office box.
> Since I didn't use them personally (was trying to find the thread I read before for you, but couldn't find it just now), you should double check with your SA when you are given your VAT paperwork.




Thank you so much! And thanks to everyone for their response. I'm a bit less nervous about obtaining my vat refund. Now I can relax and enjoy Paris &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## jnj1ster

Kitty S. said:


> It's outside the manned VAT area by the yellow post office box. I was told by the SA at the H store to use the scanners. I also had read in the forum about it. But I was in such a haste that day, I didn't notice the scanners till after I had gone thru the manned VAT desk (a bigger and obvious target to spot, and because there was no line), and finally saw them when I was looking for the yellow post office box.
> Since I didn't use them personally (was trying to find the thread I read before for you, but couldn't find it just now), you should double check with your SA when you are given your VAT paperwork.



Thanks so much for the detailed description. I think I can find the scanner based on your description. Thanks again!! :thumbup:


----------



## Dimple

If you need to drop the form off in the envelope at the airport, do you need to purchase a stamp at the post office before hand?


----------



## princesspinknes

Dimple said:


> If you need to drop the form off in the envelope at the airport, do you need to purchase a stamp at the post office before hand?




No stamp required


----------



## uhpharm01

kat99 said:


> CDG in general can be chaotic and heaven help you if you are in line behind a master shopper, the line may not move for an hour or more. I was once there, second in line, but ended up having to mail our forms because the woman in front of me was getting a refund of over 10000 euro. Actually the last few times I have always ended up mailing our forms. It's always a pain and you have to remember to get the forms stamped before you go through security and yup..not to check your goods.
> 
> Wait about ~2 months or so, and hopefully you will see your refund come through back on your CC.


In 2014, CDG Still a chaotic airport when getting your VAT Back. This will be my
First time doing this and my first time out of the US,also.


----------



## anisetta

uhpharm01 said:


> In 2014, CDG Still a chaotic airport when getting your VAT Back. This will be my
> First time doing this and my first time out of the US,also.



You only need enough time before flight and be calm. Everything can happen even out of stock of money &#9786; don't be panic and angry. Just try to figure out some practic solutions. It is very easy when u r calm down &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## uhpharm01

anisetta said:


> You only need enough time before flight and be calm. Everything can happen even out of stock of money &#9786; don't be panic and angry. Just try to figure out some practic solutions. It is very easy when u r calm down &#128077;&#128077;


Okay Thank you


----------



## senocs

Does anyone actually know the updated VAT REFUND rates for the various EU countries ? I did a lot of googling on the internet and it seems it is more difficult to find this out than you think !

Anyway, I'm posting whatever I know.
Please feel free to add on ...

France
Current VAT rate : 20%

VAT Refund Rate (Global Blue)
Cash : 10.8% (in other words you pay 109.2%)
Credit Card : 12% (in other words you pay 108%)

Italy
Current VAT rate : 22%

VAT Refund Rate
Cash : ??
Credit Card : ??

Spain
Current VAT rate : 21%

VAT Refund Rate
Cash : ??
Credit Card : ??

Germany
Current VAT rate : 19%

VAT Refund Rate
Cash : ??
Credit Card : ??


----------



## purplepoodles

Read the small print on your refund forms. Several times over the years I have submitted my refund documents after returning home. 

The last time I did this was two years ago when there was a problem at the airport. You need to have a Justice of the Peace inspect your items then sign and stamp the documents. 

Not sure if this process is available with all VAT refund companies. You will have to read the fine print to discover if it will apply to your purchases.


----------



## uhpharm01

France
Current VAT rate : 20%  you have to spend a minimum of 175.01 in Euros

VAT Refund Rate (Global Blue)
Cash : 10.8% (in other words you pay 109.2%)
Credit Card : 12% (in other words you pay 108%)

Italy
Current VAT rate : 22%   Minimum  amount 155 Euros

VAT Refund Rate
Cash : ??
Credit Card : ??

Spain
Current VAT rate : 21% mim of 90.15  Euros

VAT Refund Rate
Cash : ??
Credit Card : ??

Germany
Current VAT rate : 19%    Min. 25 euros

VAT Refund Rate
Cash : ??
Credit Card : ?

That's all I was able to find out.


----------



## uhpharm01

purplepoodles said:


> Read the small print on your refund forms. Several times over the years I have submitted my refund documents after returning home.
> 
> The last time I did this was two years ago when there was a problem at the airport. You need to have a Justice of the Peace inspect your items then sign and stamp the documents.
> 
> Not sure if this process is available with all VAT refund companies. You will have to read the fine print to discover if it will apply to your purchases.


Do you mean the Justice of Peace at the airport when you return to the USA?

thank you


----------



## uhpharm01

I'm thinking about getting a Love bracelet in YG.  I've been hearing  about the VAT refund that you can get while in Europe. Would it really  be a good idea to Purchase a Love Bracelet in Paris instead buying it in  the USA?

Thank you


----------



## makocz

I live in USA, but I do shop a lot online especially from Europe. I find this tool very useful so there are no surprises when I get the parcel- http://www.dutycalculator.com/new-import-duty-and-tax-calculation/



ps. Did anyone noticed that depot-vente-luxe aka cheap-and-couture charges VAT though order is for non EU country. I didn't notice that first being to excited about the bag I was ordering, but than when I got to pay the US import tax, I've noticed that my invoice has separate VAT that I also paid. I contacted them but unfortunately in very misty way and with very broken english I was explained that their VAT=to us custom tax (which wasn't true as I paid separate one anyhow) and had I lived in Japan, they wouldn't charge me one._ I find it very odd!_


----------



## makocz

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a Love bracelet in YG.  I've been hearing  about the VAT refund that you can get while in Europe. Would it really  be a good idea to Purchase a Love Bracelet in Paris instead buying it in  the USA?
> 
> Thank you


I actually think in USA things are cheaper! Plus not every shop will give you tax form for your refund.


----------



## Ritasterling

Thanks, I searched the net on VAT info already but am unsure what the % refund is specifically for LV purchases in London. 







Inner Jacket


----------



## peachy_gurl

Hi all,

I have a questions about claiming vat when there is a layover with only 1 hr.  So the flight is going to be from Paris (ORY) arrive in London at 4:00pm then leave london at 5:15pm to Vancouver.  The layover from London is only 1 hr 15 mins.  Since we check in our bags in Paris, can we claim all our vat at the Paris (ORY) airport? And if we do, do we show the VAT officer that we have a connecting flight?  Anyone have experience with such a short layover? Any info would be appreciated! 

Thank you!


----------



## raymundruiz363

Many thanks for posting this information.


----------



## yl777

peachy_gurl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a questions about claiming vat when there is a layover with only 1 hr.  So the flight is going to be from Paris (ORY) arrive in London at 4:00pm then leave london at 5:15pm to Vancouver.  The layover from London is only 1 hr 15 mins.  Since we check in our bags in Paris, can we claim all our vat at the Paris (ORY) airport? And if we do, do we show the VAT officer that we have a connecting flight?  Anyone have experience with such a short layover? Any info would be appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!



Hi,

I had a similar connection as well recently, but with a 2hr layover at London Heathrow. Honestly, the custom agent in CDG just looked at my passport and saw that it was Canadian and stamped my receipts. Even when I had direct flights out of Europe to Canada, the agents still only asked to look at my passport. After you get your receipts stamped, you can claim your vat just about anywhere, since most of the claim booths are after security check points. But yes, I would get your receipts stamped at the very least at ORY, since 1hr layovers are rather tight. 

Hope that helps


----------



## yl777

Sorry, forgot to add that showing them your entire flight itinerary wouldn't hurt, it's just I wasn't asked for it. I think as long as they can clearly see that you are intending to leave Europe, it should be fine


----------



## uhpharm01

makocz said:


> I actually think in USA things are cheaper! Plus not every shop will give you tax form for your refund.



Oh okay because the dollar is weaker than the euros


----------



## msd_bags

Hi! Would anyone know if there are custom duties when ordering from Canada and shipping to the US? If yes, how much are the charges?

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## yl777

msd_bags said:


> Hi! Would anyone know if there are custom duties when ordering from Canada and shipping to the US? If yes, how much are the charges?
> 
> Thanks a bunch!!



It depends where you are ordering from. If you are ordering from major American department stores likes Saks or Bergdorf then no customs or tax would be charged. Even if you are ordering from Europe, it is still more economical to ship to the US than Canada, as they have lower import duties. When I order items on Farfetch, I always ship to the States because it costs less even when shipped from European boutiques. Also you'll want to remember that taxes on top of duties are always higher in Canada than in the US.


----------



## msd_bags

yl777 said:


> It depends where you are ordering from. If you are ordering from major American department stores likes Saks or Bergdorf then no customs or tax would be charged. Even if you are ordering from Europe, it is still more economical to ship to the US than Canada, as they have lower import duties. When I order items on Farfetch, I always ship to the States because it costs less even when shipped from European boutiques. Also you'll want to remember that taxes on top of duties are always higher in Canada than in the US.




Thanks for your reply!

If I am in the States and ordering in ebay from somebody in Canada, will I incur custom duties when my item gets to me in the States?


----------



## yl777

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> If I am in the States and ordering in ebay from somebody in Canada, will I incur custom duties when my item gets to me in the States?



Yes, but I don't think you will be charged tax on top of that.


----------



## msd_bags

yl777 said:


> Yes, but I don't think you will be charged tax on top of that.




That's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## senocs

deleted ; double post


----------



## senocs

Hi there - need some advice - I'm contemplating purchasing a Saffiano Double zip from a seller in Canada. However she says she needs to ship the package fully insured and therefore, declared for the full value of the bag ($1,800) on the package.





Would I get charged (a) customs duties (b) tax when I receive it (in the US) ? How much tax would I be expecting to pay ? How much customs duties would I be expecting to pay ? 






Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## yl777

senocs said:


> Hi there - need some advice - I'm contemplating purchasing a Saffiano Double zip from a seller in Canada. However she says she needs to ship the package fully insured and therefore, declared for the full value of the bag ($1,800) on the package.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Would I get charged (a) customs duties (b) tax when I receive it (in the US) ? How much tax would I be expecting to pay ? How much customs duties would I be expecting to pay ?



You wouldn't have to pay taxes, but the duty should be around 8-9%. If you want a more exact figure try this link: 

http://www.dutycalculator.com/new-import-duty-and-tax-calculation/

Hope this helps


----------



## Greta_V

Don't even know how to begin. I am so upset. One of my Gianmarco Lorenzi disco ball shoes broke (the platform got cracked). I emailed the customer care at the GL website and they offered me to fix them (replace the part) for 50 euros. So I mailed the shoes to them with insurance (the maximum insurance I could get to Italy was $650, so I went with Global and insured them for the maximum it offered - $2499). I also did state that this is not a purchase or gift, but I am sending my shoes for repairs.
Now the tracking says: "Your item has experienced delays in the clearance process at our shipping partner facility in LONATE POZZOLO           , ITALY". And today I got an email from Gianmarco Lorenzi that they need me to declare that I will pay all the taxes and duties and then once the shoes are released they will fix them. 
I went online and found a duty calculator, input all the info and it tells me that the duty is $495, VAT - $749... and my total landed cost is going to be 4,174 USD!!!! Is that even possible? I am so lost right now! I can't pay that much! What should I do? What CAN I do?
Please please help! If anyone has experienced anything like this! Any input! TIA


----------



## Greta_V

Just found out from FedEx that my duties are over $1200  and this is just for sending my shoes for repairs! ullhair:


----------



## bakeacookie

Hi!

I'm flying through London Heathrow, terminal 5. 

I know there's two places to reclaim the VAT, before security and after security. 
Will the after security window give me cash back (I want cash back). 
I know the line is much shorter after security, so if I can go through the process after security and get my VAT refund in cash, I'll just go through security right away.


----------



## MASEML

bakeacookie said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm flying through London Heathrow, terminal 5.
> 
> I know there's two places to reclaim the VAT, before security and after security.
> Will the after security window give me cash back (I want cash back).
> I know the line is much shorter after security, so if I can go through the process after security and get my VAT refund in cash, I'll just go through security right away.



Yes, you can get cash back before or after security.  They'll take a small fee - can't recall how much £2?


----------



## MASEML

peachy_gurl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a questions about claiming vat when there is a layover with only 1 hr.  So the flight is going to be from Paris (ORY) arrive in London at 4:00pm then leave london at 5:15pm to Vancouver.  The layover from London is only 1 hr 15 mins.  Since we check in our bags in Paris, can we claim all our vat at the Paris (ORY) airport? And if we do, do we show the VAT officer that we have a connecting flight?  Anyone have experience with such a short layover? Any info would be appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!




Have you gone on your flight yet? Any items you wish to put in your hold luggage (checked luggage ) must be shown before checking your luggage in. They'll give you a paper or something to show that you are entitled to VAT.  Once you have checked your luggage, you cannot claim VAT (without that paper). 

You are required to collect VAT at your last departure port (when you leave the EU). This will be LHR. You can try at Orly, and explain your transfer time problem, but most likely they'll want you to do the reclaim in London.


----------



## Girlstar28

I departed Milan Oct 4 and the girl swiped my card directly and gave me my receipt and said refund in 5 days.  Last year at CDG I did the mail route and it was understandable it took longer to see on my credit card statement.   Global Blue says they sent the information to AMEX (in £) on Oct 9 and today is Oct 21 and I called AMEX and they don't see anything.

It's been 6 business days since the 9th.  Should I keep waiting?  Has anyone experienced this with the direct swiping at the VAT desk of their credit card?


----------



## emilyrosie

Hi I've seen on a few posts the mentioning about VAT when you've bought something in a different country, are you able to claim this back when you leave or something? If so how? 

Any help on this matter would be much appreciated. I am hoping to take a trip to Paris ASAP. 

Thanks in advance ladies


----------



## phillj12

You get a special receipt from Chanel and you take that and the item you purchased to the Detax office when you leave at the airport (before going through security).


----------



## emilyrosie

phillj12 said:


> You get a special receipt from Chanel and you take that and the item you purchased to the Detax office when you leave at the airport (before going through security).


That's fantastic thank you phillj12. Are you only able to do this when travelling through airports?

Thanks again


----------



## elsarosen

Everyone, just so you all know..bringing your receipt to the VAT office at the airport is not enough.  In order to get a refund for VAT paid, you must also present the merchandise, so DO NOT pack it with your checked luggage.  If you can't physically show them the merchandise that corresponds with the receipt, then you WILL NOT get refund!

I learned this the hard way.


----------



## cberrie

Hi everyone! So i live in Europe but my boyfriend is visiting US and will stay in vegas for a few days. Do you think it is possible for me to order via the macys.com and have him pick it up at the store? Since the prices are SO much cheaper in US it would be a bargain  Anybody tried the pick it up in store?


----------



## elsarosen

cberrie said:


> Hi everyone! So i live in Europe but my boyfriend is visiting US and will stay in vegas for a few days. Do you think it is possible for me to order via the macys.com and have him pick it up at the store? Since the prices are SO much cheaper in US it would be a bargain  Anybody tried the pick it up in store?


I didn't know Macy's allowed in-store pickup for online purchases.  But if it says so on their website then it should be fine!  I don't see why there would be any issues with him collecting the items.  Just make sure you add his name to the purchase notes AND add his passport number because Americans tend to not willing accept foreign ID's as proper identification..unless its a passport.

Aside from that, I really don't think there will be any issues. I say, buy as much as he can carry   Matter of fact, send him with 2 EMPTY SUITCASES!!!! (I take empty suitcases to Italy all the time! lol)


----------



## cberrie

elsarosen said:


> I didn't know Macy's allowed in-store pickup for online purchases.  But if it says so on their website then it should be fine!  I don't see why there would be any issues with him collecting the items.  Just make sure you add his name to the purchase notes AND add his passport number because Americans tend to not willing accept foreign ID's as proper identification..unless its a passport.
> 
> Aside from that, I really don't think there will be any issues. I say, buy as much as he can carry   Matter of fact, send him with 2 EMPTY SUITCASES!!!! (I take empty suitcases to Italy all the time! lol)



Me neither! I discovered this only yesterday! This solves sooooo much problems. Its so effective that I can sit here and order the things I want and have him pick it up! unfortunately it seems that Macys doesnt accept international credit cards so i will go with nordstrom instead!


----------



## aga5

Hello, has anyone in the past had an experience where the vat for was lost? I purchased a Cartier bracelet in London in September, I flew out of Edinburgh airport, there was no kiosk to process the refund just a Dropbox that said to put your refund form in.  I left the form there on Sept. 20, and no word on my refund so I started to to call and they have no record of the form.  Global blue has no form, I called them, customs, and the store and just getting the run around.  Any suggestions on what to do? Or am I pretty much out my $900 refund?


----------



## Love Of My Life

aga5 said:


> Hello, has anyone in the past had an experience where the vat for was lost? I purchased a Cartier bracelet in London in September, I flew out of Edinburgh airport, there was no kiosk to process the refund just a Dropbox that said to put your refund form in.  I left the form there on Sept. 20, and no word on my refund so I started to to call and they have no record of the form.  Global blue has no form, I called them, customs, and the store and just getting the run around.  Any suggestions on what to do? Or am I pretty much out my $900 refund?


 

Did you fund this purchase with a credit card? If so, try contacting your cc

Did you keep a copy of the form for your records? If so, I would
fax all the info to Cartier & start there..

Good luck... you will need patience for this.


----------



## aga5

Yes I did use a credit card, I tried to contact selfridges today and they told me they only issue the original form and can't reissue it.  I did snap a pictured of the form, because I though it was odd that I was to drop the form without any record of it.  By the time I got thought calling global blue, customs, selfridges mad global blue again they were already closed due to the time difference. I will try again tomorrow,


----------



## gr8onteej

My experience was with LV in Paris.  I did everything at the airport and never got a refund.  I checked online and it said credit issued to credit card company but I never received it.  My Vat refund from Longchamp came through though.  Good luck.  I hope you get it.


----------



## MASEML

This will be tough...reason being global blue requires originals, stamped by customs. 

I've only done the Mail process once, I never saw my refund. However, this was 7 years ago so hopefully, gb has improved their process


----------



## Love Of My Life

This is a large sum of money $900... I'd be as agressive as I can with this because
someone has to assume responsibility..

I am going to pm you


----------



## cali_girl

Anyone ever have their vat tax denied?  I just saw a charge on my credit card statement for vat taxes.  Not sure why since I got the stamp for my shoes from the vat office before leaving Europe.  Who should I follow up with?


----------



## gayboy

I'm thinking of buying a coach wallet from the US for £44+£15 shipping.

I was wondering what the minimum parcel cost is before you get charged an import fee for receiving an item?

Also, what is the percentage of the item cost you have to pay?

Thank you!


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone have the global blue card? How does it work?

Has anyone done the refund at any of the non airport London offices?


----------



## lho

Does that mean I am going to have to pay custom fees?  Grrr.... I guess I jinxed myself.


----------



## nerual13

Not necessarily. ALL of the ones ordered from overseas go through customs, I have yet to be charged on any of mine. Think happy thoughts!


----------



## lho

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## DsMOM

nerual13 said:


> not necessarily. All of the ones ordered from overseas go through customs, i have yet to be charged on any of mine. Think happy thoughts!




+1


----------



## sr1856

nerual13 said:


> Not necessarily. ALL of the ones ordered from overseas go through customs, I have yet to be charged on any of mine. Think happy thoughts!


+1. think positive


----------



## axcarter

lho said:


> Fingers crossed!!



Only if it stays in custom for a while (like days and days) that means they are processing paperwork to charge you. 
I've gotten many things from Japan over the years ranging from $200 to $2000 never paid custom fee until last month when I ordered an item for $950! I was charged $101 fee. ullhair: Luckily I think I'm done now for a long time!


----------



## lho

Out of customs this morning!  Hopefully no charge!


----------



## Victorianeliza

Oh my gosh everyone on this board is terrifying me from purchasing anything international or from an international seller on eBay. I was considering purchasing my first Chanel from a Hong Kong seller (I live in the US) but, frankly based on what everyone is saying on this form I'm just going to wind up spending what I save from buying preowned if not MORE because of the international duties and taxes.


----------



## Victorianeliza

Did you wind up facing a customs charge??? 
This worry is the only thing stopping me from purchasing a preowned Chanel bag from an international seller.


----------



## mkr

I just got an invoice in the mail for a bag I bought fom Italy a month ago.  The item was $700 and the fee was $48.  I bought an item for $300 from Japan about 2 months ago but never got a customs charge for it.  

The customs charge delivery was DHL.


----------



## mnw1017

Hello all! I'm new to the forum and am looking for advice on purchasing internationally. I've had my eye on a bag for some time now and it is $500 cheaper if I purchase it from the UK. I'm curious about the duty and tax though. The store I'm purchasing from ships by DHL. Does anyone have any experience shipping from the UK to the US? And if so, what fees did you incur?


----------



## yakuzabear

Hi everyone. I have a question regarding VAT (Value Added Taxes) on purchases made abroad and brought back to the USA. I have a friend that is in Germany right now and has tracked down the Lockit MM with Python Handles for me. My HG bag has been located and I am so excited as it is sold out in the US right now. 

It is priced at 3300 Euros. Which is a considerable difference in price after you convert to US dollars. Does this price of 3300 euros include the VAT already? The bag is at the Luxembourg Louis Vuitton so it will be purchased there and he will be leaving from Germany to come home to the US in a couple of weeks. Does Louis Vuitton process VAT paperwork for him to present at the airport when he goes through customs to claim a refund? Any advice or info you can pass on to us is much appreciated on how the refund and tax is figured into this purchase.


----------



## CSbaglvr

From what I remember when I was in Europe last spring - VAT is like their sales tax, I don't believe it's included in the listed price. Just like here, tax is always extra. LV will give you a form then you have to get it stamped when you're leaving the EU from customs then you either mail it in (that's what I did) or find a booth where they may process it directly at the airport and give you the refund. I had to mail mine in because the booth at Charles de Gaulle was closed before my flight - I ended up waiting somewhere around 4-6 weeks to receive my cheque.


----------



## Sunna

In Europe, VAT is always included in the price. So the price listed on the pricetag, is the price you pay in the store. How much VAT you get back varies form country to country, but it is somewhere between 10 and 15 % usually. 
I buy most of my luxury-items in Amsterdam. In the store, when purchasing, I ask for a VAT form. In this form I have to fill in some information; my passport-number etc.  At the airport I have to bring and show the goods I bought, first to one office to get the forms stamped, and then to another office to get the refund. I can choose to get the refund in cash or refunded to my creditcard.  
Hope this was helpful; good luck!!


----------



## Oryx816

VAT is always included in the price, it is a consumption tax that is added at different stages of production.  It is called value added tax because at each stage there is tax associated with the value added to the item, that is why it differs from sales tax and it is not added at the end.  EU countries have varying VAT rates of up to I believe 25% and most have reduced rates that apply to certain goods and services.  It is not like US sales tax.

LV will provide the necessary instructions and paperwork as all luxury shops do this every day.

Anyway, here is a link to calculate how much you will get refunded.  You just choose the country you are buying from, and the purchase price and it will calculate for you.  HTH.

http://www.globalblue.com/customer-services/tax-free-shopping/refund-calculator/


----------



## Purse Junky

I'm from the U.S. and purchased a LV in Vienna last year while on vacation. I took my passport to the LV store with me. I paid with my charge card and requested to be billed in euros. The sales associate filled in all the paperwork for getting reimbursed the VAT (which is included in price listed). I left the European Union from the Prague airport. Before going through security, I went to the VAT refund window at the airport, and they issued me a form that I took to another window for my cash refund. I believe, in my circumstance, it was about 13% after fees. This was my experience and it was very simple. Allow extra time at the airport.


----------



## uhpharm01

Purse Junky said:


> I'm from the U.S. and purchased a LV in Vienna last year while on vacation. I took my passport to the LV store with me. I paid with my charge card and requested to be billed in euros. The sales associate filled in all the paperwork for getting reimbursed the VAT (which is included in price listed). I left the European Union from the Prague airport. Before going through security, I went to the VAT refund window at the airport, and they issued me a form that I took to another window for my cash refund. I believe, in my circumstance, it was about 13% after fees. This was my experience and it was very simple. Allow extra time at the airport.


Good information. Thanks


----------



## yakuzabear

Oryx816 said:


> VAT is always included in the price, it is a consumption tax that is added at different stages of production.  It is called value added tax because at each stage there is tax associated with the value added to the item, that is why it differs from sales tax and it is not added at the end.  EU countries have varying VAT rates of up to I believe 25% and most have reduced rates that apply to certain goods and services.  It is not like US sales tax.
> 
> LV will provide the necessary instructions and paperwork as all luxury shops do this every day.
> 
> Anyway, here is a link to calculate how much you will get refunded.  You just choose the country you are buying from, and the purchase price and it will calculate for you.  HTH.
> 
> http://www.globalblue.com/customer-services/tax-free-shopping/refund-calculator/


thanks so much for the information and the link


----------



## yakuzabear

Sunna said:


> In Europe, VAT is always included in the price. So the price listed on the pricetag, is the price you pay in the store. How much VAT you get back varies form country to country, but it is somewhere between 10 and 15 % usually.
> I buy most of my luxury-items in Amsterdam. In the store, when purchasing, I ask for a VAT form. In this form I have to fill in some information; my passport-number etc.  At the airport I have to bring and show the goods I bought, first to one office to get the forms stamped, and then to another office to get the refund. I can choose to get the refund in cash or refunded to my creditcard.
> Hope this was helpful; good luck!!


thank you for the information. if i chose to have refund by credit card do you know how long it takes? thanks so much


----------



## yakuzabear

Purse Junky said:


> I'm from the U.S. and purchased a LV in Vienna last year while on vacation. I took my passport to the LV store with me. I paid with my charge card and requested to be billed in euros. The sales associate filled in all the paperwork for getting reimbursed the VAT (which is included in price listed). I left the European Union from the Prague airport. Before going through security, I went to the VAT refund window at the airport, and they issued me a form that I took to another window for my cash refund. I believe, in my circumstance, it was about 13% after fees. This was my experience and it was very simple. Allow extra time at the airport.


thanks for the info. you mentioned i should ask to be billed in euros when the purchase is made. does it make a difference if I say charge it in US Dollars? Or will the credit card company automatically change it from Euros to US Dollars since dollars is my home currency?


----------



## Shoppinmel

yakuzabear said:


> thank you for the information. if i chose to have refund by credit card do you know how long it takes? thanks so much



My aunt bought my bag for me this week in Barcelona and was told it would only take a few days.  I was quite surprised by this as I've read threads on here that it takes a couple weeks. It could vary by country or by the processing company??

She said the whole process was quite easy. She said the LV SA was very helpful with the VAT paperwork and he did tell her to have the bag with her in case it needed to be inspected. My bag was 1490 Euros and I got back either 204 or 206 Euros in VAT.


----------



## Sunna

yakuzabear said:


> thank you for the information. if i chose to have refund by credit card do you know how long it takes? thanks so much




About 3 weeks


----------



## vernis-lover

yakuzabear said:


> thanks for the info. you mentioned i should ask to be billed in euros when the purchase is made. does it make a difference if I say charge it in US Dollars? Or will the credit card company automatically change it from Euros to US Dollars since dollars is my home currency?



You don't have a choice.  You pay the store in Euros (if they are a Euro country, we're not for example).  When you receive your credit card statement then your CC provider will have made the conversion to dollars.  It will likely be a few dollars more than any online conversion you look up due to exchange rate fluctuations and processing fees when buying in another currency but there will still be quite a saving.

VAT is included in the price as advertised.

As for your refund, allow a few weeks although I'm not sure how you're going to get the refund if you're not the one in Germany?


----------



## Sunna

vernis-lover said:


> You don't have a choice.  You pay the store in Euros (if they are a Euro country, we're not for example).  When you receive your credit card statement then your CC provider will have made the conversion to dollars.  It will likely be a few dollars more than any online conversion you look up due to exchange rate fluctuations and processing fees when buying in another currency but there will still be quite a saving.
> 
> VAT is included in the price as advertised.
> 
> As for your refund, allow a few weeks although I'm not sure how you're going to get the refund if you're not the one in Germany?




If you pay by creditcard, you will be able to choose if you wish to pay by your own currency or the currency in the country you're in.


----------



## vernis-lover

Sunna said:


> If you pay by creditcard, you will be able to choose if you wish to pay by your own currency or the currency in the country you're in.



No one has ever asked me and I've travelled all over the world.  I have always paid in the currency of the country I was in.

And how does that work at a till checkout?  Tills aren't set up to accept every currency of the world (I just checked with Mum as she worked in a shop when she retired and they only accepted payment in pounds sterling).


----------



## Sunna

vernis-lover said:


> No one has ever asked me and I've travelled all over the world.  I have always paid in the currency of the country I was in.
> 
> 
> 
> And how does that work at a till checkout?  Tills aren't set up to accept every currency of the world (I just checked with Mum as she worked in a shop when she retired and they only accepted payment in pounds sterling).


 
I don't know if it is possible everywhere, but I have paid by creditcard both in Greece, England, Germany and in Holland, using the local currency. When paying by creditcard, I had a choice between Norwegian kroner and the local currency on the machine before I entered my personal pin. The machine also told me the exchange rate before I made my choice. I  always choose the local currency,because thats what my bank recommends. 

I know that here in Norway, some of the bigger shops accepts cash payment in Dollar and Euro, even though we use Norwegian kroner.


----------



## vernis-lover

Sunna said:


> I don't know if it is possible everywhere, but I paid by creditcard both in Greece, England, Germany and in Holland, using the lovsl currency. When paying,I had a choice between Norwegian kroner and the local currency on the machine.I always choose the local currency,because thats what my bank recommends.



I've been to both Greece and Germany (the latter several times) and have never been asked about which currency I would like to pay in, either before or after the Euro was introduced.


----------



## Sunna

vernis-lover said:


> I've been to both Greece and Germany (the latter several times) and have never been asked about which currency I would like to pay in, either before or after the Euro was introduced.


My last trip abroad was to Amsterdam in January. I paid by card in both Lois Vuitton and in Chanel, and both places the cardmachine gave me the choice between paying in Euro or Norwegian kroner. I have a debitcard with a chip, and have to put my card into the machine and enter my personal pin everytime I make a purchase, don´t know how it works if you have a different card.


----------



## Sunna

This link explains it better than I do ;
http://www.forbes.com/sites/geoffreymorrison/2014/07/30/pay-in-local-or-home-currency/


----------



## yakuzabear

vernis-lover said:


> You don't have a choice.  You pay the store in Euros (if they are a Euro country, we're not for example).  When you receive your credit card statement then your CC provider will have made the conversion to dollars.  It will likely be a few dollars more than any online conversion you look up due to exchange rate fluctuations and processing fees when buying in another currency but there will still be quite a saving.
> 
> VAT is included in the price as advertised.
> 
> As for your refund, allow a few weeks although I'm not sure how you're going to get the refund if you're not the one in Germany?


My friend is kind enough to charge the bag on his CC and once the bill comes in I am to reimburse whatever the cost is.


----------



## vernis-lover

Sunna said:


> This link explains it better than I do ;
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/geoffreymorrison/2014/07/30/pay-in-local-or-home-currency/



It really doesn't matter - we've had different experiences.  It's what makes the world go round!


----------



## gjab26

I have purchased several times at LV in Paris, and if I purchase with my credit card they ask if I want Euros or US dollars. I have been told by several people to pick the Euros option. Also, don't forget to bring your passport while your purchasing, LV will need it to fill in all the VAT Tax paperwork. Make sure you go over the paperwork and everything is correctly filled out, otherwise if anything is incorrect or missing you might not get your tax refund. I have had it refunded as quick as 2 weeks and as long as 4 weeks.


----------



## yakuzabear

gjab26 said:


> I have purchased several times at LV in Paris, and if I purchase with my credit card they ask if I want Euros or US dollars. I have been told by several people to pick the Euros option. Also, don't forget to bring your passport while your purchasing, LV will need it to fill in all the VAT Tax paperwork. Make sure you go over the paperwork and everything is correctly filled out, otherwise if anything is incorrect or missing you might not get your tax refund. I have had it refunded as quick as 2 weeks and as long as 4 weeks.


Thanks for the information and I will be sure to tell my friend to bring his passport and have the paperwork filled out correctly would hate to have the tax not refunded due to some missing info on paperwork. Im super excited about getting this Lockit MM and for an awesome price savings!


----------



## honey on boost

yakuzabear said:


> thanks for the info. you mentioned i should ask to be billed in euros when the purchase is made. does it make a difference if I say charge it in US Dollars? Or will the credit card company automatically change it from Euros to US Dollars since dollars is my home currency?



Yes, if you pay in US dollars you will have to pay the high exchange rate that the company they use charges.  I always pay in local currency since my Chase CC doesn't charge me any international exchange rate fees.



vernis-lover said:


> You don't have a choice.  You pay the store in Euros (if they are a Euro country, we're not for example).  When you receive your credit card statement then your CC provider will have made the conversion to dollars.  It will likely be a few dollars more than any online conversion you look up due to exchange rate fluctuations and processing fees when buying in another currency but there will still be quite a saving.
> 
> VAT is included in the price as advertised.
> 
> As for your refund, allow a few weeks although I'm not sure how you're going to get the refund if you're not the one in Germany?



You do have a choice.  I've purchased in quite a few countries and have always had the option to pay in local currency or US dollars.


----------



## vernis-lover

honey on boost said:


> Yes, if you pay in US dollars you will have to pay the high exchange rate that the company they use charges.  I always pay in local currency since my Chase CC doesn't charge me any international exchange rate fees.
> 
> 
> 
> You do have a choice.  I've purchased in quite a few countries and have always had the option to pay in local currency or US dollars.



See previous posts!!!!!

I was recounting my own experience - to this day, no one has asked me whether I want to pay in my home currency or any other currency!


----------



## Oryx816

I travel extensively in Europe, Asia and the Middle East and in major luxury hotels, luxury brands and major tourist spots you can charge in other major currencies other than the local currency.  Sometimes it is offered, sometimes it isn't but generally, it is best to pay in the local currency.  The reason it is available and offered is because the business itself offers a rate that is beneficial to them not to the customer.  It allows them to make more money from their customers that's all.


----------



## Etak14

I work for a bank, I'm in the UK we'd always advise clients to choose to pay in the local currency as you get a slightly better exchange rate on your purchaces. 
I always pay in dollars when I'm in the U.S. and asked.


----------



## HavLab

yakuzabear said:


> Thanks for the information and I will be sure to tell my friend to bring his passport and have the paperwork filled out correctly would hate to have the tax not refunded due to some missing info on paperwork. Im super excited about getting this Lockit MM and for an awesome price savings!




I just did this in Frankfurt Airport.  It is very easy there, even though FRA is kind of a confusing airport at times.  For carry on bags, just past security line/passport control there is a custom office (get the paperwork from LV stamped there) and Global Blue right next to it.  They can give you the cash (in Euros) or credit card.  I did the cash.  I would allow extra time but in my case I didnt need it.   Custom asked if I had the items on me, which I did, but they did not ask to see them.

Also LV in Germany asked if I wanted to pay in Euros or USD.  I chose Euros as I dont pay a fee on my credit card.


----------



## yakuzabear

HavLab said:


> I just did this in Frankfurt Airport.  It is very easy there, even though FRA is kind of a confusing airport at times.  For carry on bags, just past security line/passport control there is a custom office (get the paperwork from LV stamped there) and Global Blue right next to it.  They can give you the cash (in Euros) or credit card.  I did the cash.  I would allow extra time but in my case I didnt need it.   Custom asked if I had the items on me, which I did, but they did not ask to see them.
> 
> Also LV in Germany asked if I wanted to pay in Euros or USD.  I chose Euros as I dont pay a fee on my credit card.


Thanks HavLab for the information&#8230;.If you don't mind me asking what treasure did you get from LV Germany? Mine will be coming from the LV in Luxembourg I can't wait!


----------



## Toby93

vernis-lover said:


> See previous posts!!!!!
> 
> I was recounting my own experience - to this day, no one has asked me whether I want to pay in my home currency or any other currency!



I would have to agree with you!  I am in Canada and when buying in the US I am usually given the option of paying in US or CDN.  When I travelled to the UK though, I was not giving this option - pounds sterling only


----------



## lilstarpinay

I have a question about where to bring that VAT form. I'm going to Paris and then traveling to Switzerland. Do I give the form when I leave Paris? I'm going to other countries too and I'm not sure when I give this form. I live in the US.


----------



## yakuzabear

lilstarpinay said:


> I have a question about where to bring that VAT form. I'm going to Paris and then traveling to Switzerland. Do I give the form when I leave Paris? I'm going to other countries too and I'm not sure when I give this form. I live in the US.



You will present your VAT paperwork when you leave to fly back to the US.


----------



## HavLab

yakuzabear said:


> Thanks HavLab for the information.If you don't mind me asking what treasure did you get from LV Germany? Mine will be coming from the LV in Luxembourg I can't wait!



Thanks for asking!  In my case I picked up some SLGs and a DA speedy....the funny thing is I never wanted a speedy - said I would never get one  ha ha.    Your bag sounds amazing!  Looking forward to seeing pictures!!!!


----------



## ipudgybear

I have a question about my VAT refund. I came back from France and England a month and a half ago and I still haven't received my VAT refund. I checked my receipt and they misspell one of the words in my address. Is there anything I can do to get my refund?? I did the track my VAT refund on the premier tax website but that takes 5-7 days to get through.


----------



## jnj1ster

ipudgybear said:


> I have a question about my VAT refund. I came back from France and England a month and a half ago and I still haven't received my VAT refund. I checked my receipt and they misspell one of the words in my address. Is there anything I can do to get my refund?? I did the track my VAT refund on the premier tax website but that takes 5-7 days to get through.



The process can take up to 3 long months, especially if you dropped off the VAT forms in the UK. I don't think your address issue will cause any problems. That was my experience anyway.  Sometimes it took less, but sometimes it was almost longer than 3 months for me. Nonetheless,  I always got my refund back, so just be patient, and there shouldn't be a problem. If you have a copy of your VAT form or a photo of the stamped form, you can try to contact the number indicated on your forms, if that will make you feel better. HTH, and good luck!


----------



## starfire81

Hi ladies, I've been on a shopping spree here in the U.S. And was curious...do they have a limit on how many bags I can bring in my hand luggage?


----------



## fashionista1984

Hi everyone! I am looking at purchasing a Celine handbag from Singapore. I live in NY. Does anyone know if duty will be charged when I receive it? It will be shipped from Singapore to NY.

Thank you


----------



## MASEML

fashionista1984 said:


> Hi everyone! I am looking at purchasing a Celine handbag from Singapore. I live in NY. Does anyone know if duty will be charged when I receive it? It will be shipped from Singapore to NY.
> 
> Thank you



Probably. Celine bags are expensive so my guess is yes.


----------



## shanice_lim

Hi all! 

So I am actually going on a student exchange program to Norway this coming August till January 2016 and will definitely be going to Paris and Milan for some shopping. I have read up on the VAT refund process and basically I am supposed to get a refund once I get out of the EU right? 

To my knowledge, Norway is NOT included as part of the EU although it does have many ties with the EU. I am wondering if during my semester break, I leave for a short trip to Paris, should I claim my tax before going back to Norway? Or wait till the end of my whole exchange program?

I will be making further trips back and forth throughout Europe during this period, so I'm not sure if I can only do my shopping at the end when I leave Norway for good. Or if I can do shopping in Aug, claim the tax refund, go back to Norway, and then continue flying back and forth from EU to Norway within the 5 months I am there.

I wanted to do my shopping earlier in August, and by the end of the trip it would have exceeded the 3 month policy. Any help from TPF-ers who have experienced this? Thanks!


----------



## IndigoRose

I'm going to Toronto in July (by car service). I'd like to purchase some LV slg's while I am on vacation. I was wondering if it would be a good idea to purchase over there or at home in the states (my state has no sales tax). And I also wanted to know if Canada has VAT? Thank you.


----------



## clareSV

IndigoRose said:


> I'm going to Toronto in July (by car service). I'd like to purchase some LV slg's while I am on vacation. I was wondering if it would be a good idea to purchase over there or at home in the states (my state has no sales tax). And I also wanted to know if Canada has VAT? Thank you.


Hi, I was in Vancouver recently and noticed that there is GST and PST for non food items. Here's what I found on Wiki, hope it helps: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sales_taxes_in_Canada


----------



## MASEML

IndigoRose said:


> I'm going to Toronto in July (by car service). I'd like to purchase some LV slg's while I am on vacation. I was wondering if it would be a good idea to purchase over there or at home in the states (my state has no sales tax). And I also wanted to know if Canada has VAT? Thank you.



Yes, Canada has sales tax - you can't get a refund on sales tax. Given You don't pay sales tax in your state, it will be cheaper for you to buy in your state, most likely. Sales tax in Toronto  is 13%


----------



## IndigoRose

clareSV said:


> Hi, I was in Vancouver recently and noticed that there is GST and PST for non food items. Here's what I found on Wiki, hope it helps: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sales_taxes_in_Canada



Thank you! I found that page very useful!!



MASEML said:


> Yes, Canada has sales tax - you can't get a refund on sales tax. Given You don't pay sales tax in your state, it will be cheaper for you to buy in your state, most likely. Sales tax in Toronto  is 13%



Thats what I figured. I went on the LV Canada website. I added a Clemence wallet to the shopping cart and used the hotel address to see what I would most likely pay. Total + HST is $604CD equivalent to $502.62US compared to $530US I'd pay w/ no sales tax. Not much of a major difference ($27.38). And that's if the current exchange rate stayed the same until I vacation. I guess what it comes down to is the fact that it will be my first LV purchase ever. What I'll probably do is buy the wallet at the store in Canada look to see what else I want while there and order those other slg items online from home in the US since there is no LV store in my state. Thanks for all your help today!


----------



## lilstarpinay

Thanks! Just came back my trip and everything worked out smoothly!


----------



## tutorgrrl

Hi,

I'm fairly new to this forum and I have been browsing through about the VAT refund process, since I will be travelling to Europe next month for about 10 days. I will be going to London then Paris. I will be heading home from Paris at CDG to Canada.

Even after browsing through, I am still a little confused about the process. Here are the details I need clarification/advice on:

1) If I purchase an item in London, do I ask for the VAT refund form there but have it processed when I leave Paris at CDG?

2) Since I will be making some hefty purchases (probably small wallet items from Chanel and LV), I will most likely be over my limit in the amount of goods I can bring back to Canada. I read that some people wore their bags, as if they bought it prior to the trip, when they went through customs to not declare. But I was wondering how this would work. Is the VAT refund counter before security check or after?  Also, It's been a while since I've flown so I'm not sure when Canadian customs asks you about the goods you're bringing in, so I don't know how people have made it look like they've purchased the items before their trip.

3) And if I am declaring an item and I am over my limit, would I pay the difference that I went over in duties and taxes, or duties and taxes for each item? For example, the amount I can bring back is $800. If I brought back $1000, do I pay duties and taxes on the $200 or for each item I brought back?


Thanks!


----------



## bakeacookie

If I leave the EU and claim VAT refund, is there a time limit in which I can't claim another VAT when I visit again?

Like say I leave France in January, but come back February. Can I claim my VAT refund when I leave again in February?


----------



## peone121

Luccibag said:


> I think Paris is 12%



I agree....


----------



## purselover30

P


----------



## newbie7

Hi everyone - I need your expertise please.  I went to Paris in April and have dropped off my tax return forms at CDG airport for both Global Tax and Premier Tax Free.  I have received all Global Tax refunds.  However, Premier Tax customer service (via email) kept saying that they have not received my forms.  I have emailed them back with photos of my customer copy of the forms, but they don't seem to care and responded back with the same content:  "our database to date have not received your vouchers...please be aware that we are not obligated to provide a refund without a return of a stamped voucher within the outlined timeframe".

At this point, do I just need to forget about it and kiss my refund good bye?  
If I should continue to pursue, do you have any recommendation/suggestion for me?

Thank you in advance for your help and time.


----------



## kissowl

Hi guys.

I am planning a trip to Munich-Salzburg-Vienna-Budapest. I will be flying out from LAX to Munich and returning from Budapest to LAX (connecting in Munich) Between Munich to Budapest, i will travel via train. 

I have been to Vienna and i'm pretty much sure i will be doing some major shopping done there and possibly in Munich as well. Since my last destination is Hungary and it's part of EU, I am guessing i need to get the VAT stamp and send it from Budapest airport? Or do i have to get it done in Munich airport before i catch my connecting flight? I only have an hour in Munich and if that is the case, there is no way i can make it 

I usually travel to one country at a time so i don't know what to expect with this scenario. I hope my question makes sense. 

TIA!!!


----------



## kissowl

Hi guys.

I am planning a trip to Munich-Salzburg-Vienna-Budapest. I will be flying out from LAX to Munich and returning from Budapest to LAX (connecting in Munich) Between Munich to Budapest, i will travel via train. 

I have been to Vienna and i'm pretty much sure i will be doing some major shopping done there and possibly in Munich as well. Since my last destination is Hungary and it's part of EU, I am guessing i need to get the VAT stamp and send it from Budapest airport? Or do i have to get it done in Munich airport before i catch my connecting flight? I only have an hour in Munich and if that is the case, there is no way i can make it 

I usually travel to one country at a time so i don't know what to expect with this scenario. I hope my question makes sense. 

TIA!!!


----------



## youngster

Your question makes perfect sense.  I'm doing something similar in a few months.  I did a little research a few weeks ago and what I found is that its important as to whether you hand carry your purchases on the plane with you or put them in your luggage and check them through to your final destination.

If you put your purchases in your luggage and check it all through to L.A., you can get the stamp in Budapest without question.  In theory, if you hand carry your purchases on the plane with you, I _think_ you are supposed to get the stamp in the last EU country you are in which would be Munich. But, with only 1 hour available to you, that's pretty much impossible.  (I'm kind of in the same boat, I'm not going to have time because my connection is pretty tight.)

So, what to do?   I think you can still get the stamp in Budapest. Once you walk away from the Customs Desk or the Global Blue counter in Budapest, how would they know that you didn't check everything in your luggage?  They'll inspect your items, stamp the form, you go drop it off at the little mail kiosk or get your refund from Global Blue, and then you can take the items and put them in your carry on.  No one in Munich is going to say anything as you'll just go straight to your connecting flight.  

I'm still looking into this but this is the approach I'm planning to take since I haven't found any good advice for when connections are tight. I'm curious as to what others have done in this situation.


----------



## kissowl

Thank you so much for sharing the info, younger! 
I think i will do as you advised as well. It sounds like a good plan to me. 

Still hoping to hear if anyone had to go through similar situation and share the experience.


----------



## youngster

kissowl said:


> Thank you so much for sharing the info, younger!
> I think i will do as you advised as well. It sounds like a good plan to me.
> 
> Still hoping to hear if anyone had to go through similar situation and share the experience.



Yes, I'd love to know what others have done!  I do know for sure that I'm not going to check any of my purchases in my luggage. It's all staying in my possession.  I think the only "risk" is that the Budapest customs officials might look at your ticket/itinerary and say that since you are connecting in Germany, you should get the stamp there.  I think if you already know what to say to that, that you are checking your purchases in your luggage as soon as you have taken care of the paperwork and received your refund from Global Blue, then they should give you the stamp and let you go on your merry way.

I'm also planning on standing in line at the Global Blue (or equivalent) counter and getting my refund immediately.  Last time, all my refunds eventually showed up but it took weeks and weeks for one of them and I was almost sure it was lost.    There is pretty much no recourse if it gets lost in the mail.


----------



## E H A

Following this topic


----------



## appletree333

Does anyone know what percent customs in the U.S. will charge on a LV handbag that is over the $800 limit allowed?  In other words, if I buy a $2500 bag in Italy, that is $1700 over the limit, so what will my tax be when I reenter the U.S.?  Thanks in advance!   I always claim everything, so I want to be prepared.


----------



## fabuleux

Don't declare it. Just mail the receipt to yourself. No one has to know it's new. I bring back LV stuff all the time and I have never declared it at customs.


----------



## honey on boost

Agreed ^ I brought back four bags and only claimed one when we returned from Paris. Keep it in its shopping bag until you get your stamp for your vat refund then use it as your personal item or stuff it in your carry on. 

Also, if you're traveling with someone you can combine your amounts..ex: my husband and I can claim $1600 worth of items without getting charged customs.


----------



## appletree333

Thanks for your responses, but I will be declaring everything, so how do I find out the percentage I'll be charged?


----------



## bellapurse

You need to call the customs department from the airport you arriving to.  I inquired once for a Cartier watch and it was basically like buying it here in the U.S.  I must said it took a while to find out what is that tax.  There is a very complicated tax table in the customs website and I had to verified the exact percentage.


----------



## uhpharm01

appletree333 said:


> Thanks for your responses, but I will be declaring everything, so how do I find out the percentage I'll be charged?



You need to look up the import tax with the U.S. custom department


----------



## CoastalCouture

After the first $800 duty free, the next $1000 is taxed at 3% and anything beyond that at the prevailing rate for the type of goods. Remember that you can deduct the total VAT amount (not just the refunded amount) when you report the cost of your purchase.

Customs inspectors have some degree of discretion when determining whether or not to collect duty. You may not have to pay at all but, you will be prepared.


----------



## KM7029

CoastalCouture said:


> After the first $800 duty free, the next $1000 is taxed at 3% and anything beyond that at the prevailing rate for the type of goods. Remember that you can deduct the total VAT amount (not just the refunded amount) when you report the cost of your purchase.
> 
> Customs inspectors have some degree of discretion when determining whether or not to collect duty. You may not have to pay at all but, you will be prepared.



Thank you!  I have forwarded this info on to my husband since he is coming back with my holy grail bag from Europe this weekend. 

The 3% over $800 isn't so bad considering I live in an area where sales tax is 9.5%.


----------



## Bijans

I'm terrible I don't think I would declare it .. Like the above comment act like you are using the bag as a travel piece ! They would never know .. Save some money !


----------



## appletree333

Bijans said:


> I'm terrible I don't think I would declare it .. Like the above comment act like you are using the bag as a travel piece ! They would never know .. Save some money !


I would know.


----------



## appletree333

CoastalCouture said:


> After the first $800 duty free, the next $1000 is taxed at 3% and anything beyond that at the prevailing rate for the type of goods. Remember that you can deduct the total VAT amount (not just the refunded amount) when you report the cost of your purchase.
> 
> Customs inspectors have some degree of discretion when determining whether or not to collect duty. You may not have to pay at all but, you will be prepared.


Thanks so much!   This is very helpful.


----------



## fabuleux

appletree333 said:


> I would know.



I applaud your strong dedication to the U.S. tax code... but I never declare anything this insignificant whether I bring goods into the U.S. or goods into France. I guess my back and forth trips make it a wash! &#128540;

Great thread though!


----------



## KM7029

Bijans said:


> I'm terrible I don't think I would declare it .. Like the above comment act like you are using the bag as a travel piece ! They would never know .. Save some money !





I would be ok with that.   My husband would be terrified of breaking the rules though and would feel the need to declare it.

You need to do what you are personally comfortable with IMO. 

The husband comes back with my bag this weekend, so I will have to come back and post what his experience is like with US customs.  I am crossing fingers that he will get waved through and not have to pay taxes.


----------



## youngster

KM7029 said:


> Thank you!  I have forwarded this info on to my husband since he is coming back with my holy grail bag from Europe this weekend.
> 
> The 3% over $800 isn't so bad considering I live in an area where sales tax is 9.5%.



It's zero on the first $800, 3% on the next $1,000 and I believe 6% on the amount over that for handbags and leather goods.  

Since it is just your husband, those are the amounts he should expect.  If you travel with him or other family members in future, you can combine your exempt amounts so the exemptions can be double, triple, etc. depending on how many family members you are with. When I went with my husband and Kid2, the first $2,400 was tax free, the next $3,000 would have resulted in a $90 charge, and then it would have been 6% on the amount over $5,400.  

To me, these are relatively small amounts and not worth getting caught and penalized and having every item searched and inspected.  I've witnessed that happen to others and it looks to be an unpleasant process. I think they also would flag you for future inspections and you might be denied if you ever applied for Global Entry due to customs violations.


----------



## youngster

KM7029 said:


> I would be ok with that.   My husband would be terrified of breaking the rules though and would feel the need to declare it.
> 
> You need to do what you are personally comfortable with IMO.
> 
> The husband comes back with my bag this weekend, so I will have to come back and post what his experience is like with US customs.  I am crossing fingers that he will get waved through and not have to pay taxes.



Maybe it's just the airport where I live, but we have to scan our passport upon entry in the U.S. at a little kiosk and then answer several questions. One of those questions is whether you are bringing in goods that cost more then $800/person so it's a "yes" or "no" type question and it records your answer which makes things very difficult if they should catch you not telling the truth.  It scares the heck out of me so I always tell the truth lol.


----------



## jchen815

I'm leaving back to LAX from Dublin international at 6am  any advice on VAT processes? Will the window be open that early??


----------



## twiggers

You can google for specifics for that airport. Many are open as early as 6-6:30 am


----------



## KM7029

youngster said:


> Maybe it's just the airport where I live, but we have to scan our passport upon entry in the U.S. at a little kiosk and then answer several questions. One of those questions is whether you are bringing in goods that cost more then $800/person so it's a "yes" or "no" type question and it records your answer which makes things very difficult if they should catch you not telling the truth.  It scares the heck out of me so I always tell the truth lol.



My husband declared the full value of the purse and went through customs.  US customs made him take the purse out of the box, but luckily they didn't make him pay any of the tax above the $800.  The purse cost about $2,000 USD, but would have been significantly more (roughly 40%) if purchased here. 

We are waiting for the VAT refund to be credited to our credit card in the next 3-5 days.


----------



## FunBagz

I wanted to share my recent experience with the VAT Refund in EU.  I made a number of purchases in Paris using my credit card and elected to have the VAT Refunds applied to my card.  I had refunds due from Global Blue (LV, Valentino, Tag Heuer, etc.) and Premier Tax (Chanel).  I flew out of Schiphol Airport in Amsterdam on June 1 and had my vouchers validated/stamped at the Customs location beyond the security checkpoint since the line at Customs before security was very long all of my purchased fit in my carry on.  Since a Global Blue counter is located right next to Customs, I was able to hand deliver my Global Blue vouchers and the Global Blue VAT Refund was credited to my card on June 25, so in about two and a half weeks.  There was no Premier Tax counter past security, so my Premier Tax vouchers were dropped in the Premier Tax box next to Customs and I did not receive the Premier Tax VAT Refund credit to my card until September 11, so about 13 weeks.  

The amount of my VAT Refunds was about 13.5% of my purchases.  My overall savings averaged 30% after taking into consideration the lower costs (and no sales tax), exchange rate, VAT Refund and customs tax.  I also used a CapitalOne card with no foreign transaction fees and a 1% cash back reward.

FWIW, I did declare my purchases upon arrival into Atlanta, and they used discretion and didn't charge the full tax amount.  However, due in large part to the delay because of process involved with declaring (it was very disorganized), we missed our connection (we had a two and a half hour layover, but our flight out of Amsterdam was also a bit late leaving).  Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## youngster

KM7029 said:


> My husband declared the full value of the purse and went through customs.  US customs made him take the purse out of the box, but luckily they didn't make him pay any of the tax above the $800.  The purse cost about $2,000 USD, but would have been significantly more (roughly 40%) if purchased here.
> 
> We are waiting for the VAT refund to be credited to our credit card in the next 3-5 days.



That's great! Congrats on your fab new bag!  The last time I went to Europe, I did receive several of my credits within 3 - 5 days.  One other took a month and another was about 6 weeks. I thought it was lost but it did eventually show up.


----------



## youngster

FunBagz said:


> I wanted to share my recent experience with the VAT Refund in EU.  I made a number of purchases in Paris using my credit card and elected to have the VAT Refunds applied to my card.  I had refunds due from Global Blue (LV, Valentino, Tag Heuer, etc.) and Premier Tax (Chanel).  I flew out of Schiphol Airport in Amsterdam on June 1 and had my vouchers validated/stamped at the Customs location beyond the security checkpoint since the line at Customs before security was very long all of my purchased fit in my carry on.  Since a Global Blue counter is located right next to Customs, I was able to hand deliver my Global Blue vouchers and the Global Blue VAT Refund was credited to my card on June 25, so in about two and a half weeks.  There was no Premier Tax counter past security, so my Premier Tax vouchers were dropped in the Premier Tax box next to Customs and I did not receive the Premier Tax VAT Refund credit to my card until September 11, so about 13 weeks.
> 
> The amount of my VAT Refunds was about 13.5% of my purchases.  My overall savings averaged 30% after taking into consideration the lower costs (and no sales tax), exchange rate, VAT Refund and customs tax.  I also used a CapitalOne card with no foreign transaction fees and a 1% cash back reward.
> 
> FWIW, I did declare my purchases upon arrival into Atlanta, and they used discretion and didn't charge the full tax amount.  However, due in large part to the delay because of process involved with declaring (it was very disorganized), we missed our connection (we had a two and a half hour layover, but our flight out of Amsterdam was also a bit late leaving).  Just something to keep in mind.



Thanks!  I'm going soon myself so I'm always interested in others experiences. That is super interesting about Chanel.  The last time I went, I received the refunds from those purchases within 3 or so days so it really can vary widely!  My LV ones took longer. 

Do you know if there is any good shopping in Schiphol Airport?  We have a somewhat lengthy connection and so we have some time there. I haven't been able to find out much about what's available in that airport.


----------



## FunBagz

youngster said:


> Thanks!  I'm going soon myself so I'm always interested in others experiences. That is super interesting about Chanel.  The last time I went, I received the refunds from those purchases within 3 or so days so it really can vary widely!  My LV ones took longer.
> 
> Do you know if there is any good shopping in Schiphol Airport?  We have a somewhat lengthy connection and so we have some time there. I haven't been able to find out much about what's available in that airport.



I believe part of the delay in the Premier Tax Refund was due to the fact that my purchases were made in France, but my voucher was dropped in the box in Amsterdam.

Sorry, I cannot report on the shopping at Schiphol Airport since I didn't do any there, nor did I take note since my bags were full, my shopping budget was maxed out and my husband was completely over shopping! LOL  I feel like I may have seen Tag Heuer and Rolex.  I do know that there is no Chanel at that airport.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## youngster

FunBagz said:


> I believe part of the delay in the Premier Tax Refund was due to the fact that my purchases were made in France, but my voucher was dropped in the box in Amsterdam.
> 
> Sorry, I cannot report on the shopping at Schiphol Airport since I didn't do any there, nor did I take note since *my bags were full, my shopping budget was maxed out and my husband was completely over shopping! LOL * I feel like I may have seen Tag Heuer and Rolex.  I do know that there is no Chanel at that airport.  Enjoy your trip!




I know what you mean. Been there, done that lol.


----------



## Kisa

Hi girls and guys!  

I'm sorry if this has already been covered, but I searched and couldn't find what I was looking for.

I'm thinking of ordering some shoes to ship to my mail box in Buffalo from Sweden. I could tell you how much the landed cost would be in Canada, but have no idea how much it typically costs to import online shopping from Europe to the US. Does anybody have any experience? The carrier will be Fedex so I'm sure I'll be treated to the pleasure of paying some exorbitant fees.


----------



## AliGL

How much VAT refund can I claim in London? Planning to pay a pair of Aquazzura flats!


----------



## angelxchild

Just got back from Paris on 09/15 and the flight attendant said those with US passports no longer need to fill out a customs form! We even asked her twice to make sure and she confirmed that the form was no required for US citizens. 

Since I'm not a citizen (my DH is) I still had to fill out the form for myself. Luckily all the purchases were made on my DH's credit card and passport, so I didn't have to anything to declare anyways.

Did anyone else experience this? I'm wondering if this was a recent change or if our flight attendant was confused!


----------



## gjab26

I'm a F/A and only a few U.S. airports have the new Kiosk 's  where your don't have to fill out paper customs forms, so your F/A was right!! With the Kiosk's you only insert your passport and answer all the questions on the screen, and a paper receipt comes out and that is what you give to the customs officer. It's so much better and faster.


----------



## FunBagz

angelxchild said:


> Just got back from Paris on 09/15 and the flight attendant said those with US passports no longer need to fill out a customs form! We even asked her twice to make sure and she confirmed that the form was no required for US citizens.
> 
> Since I'm not a citizen (my DH is) I still had to fill out the form for myself. Luckily all the purchases were made on my DH's credit card and passport, so I didn't have to anything to declare anyways.
> 
> Did anyone else experience this? I'm wondering if this was a recent change or if our flight attendant was confused!





gjab26 said:


> I'm a F/A and only a few U.S. airports have the new Kiosk 's  where your don't have to fill out paper customs forms, so your F/A was right!! With the Kiosk's you only insert your passport and answer all the questions on the screen, and a paper receipt comes out and that is what you give to the customs officer. It's so much better and faster.



Agreed...however, at the kiosks you asked about your purchases (and all other pertinent info), just as you were on the old forms, and are still subject to the Custom's Tax.


----------



## bakeacookie

gjab26 said:


> I'm a F/A and only a few U.S. airports have the new Kiosk 's  where your don't have to fill out paper customs forms, so your F/A was right!! With the Kiosk's you only insert your passport and answer all the questions on the screen, and a paper receipt comes out and that is what you give to the customs officer. It's so much better and faster.



Does this take place of the form you fill out when returning? 
We did both, as we were given both the form on board but had to go to the kiosk. 

LAX collected both from us though, so not sure if we still need to do both or just kiosk only.


----------



## angelxchild

gjab26 said:


> I'm a F/A and only a few U.S. airports have the new Kiosk 's  where your don't have to fill out paper customs forms, so your F/A was right!! With the Kiosk's you only insert your passport and answer all the questions on the screen, and a paper receipt comes out and that is what you give to the customs officer. It's so much better and faster.







FunBagz said:


> Agreed...however, at the kiosks you asked about your purchases (and all other pertinent info), just as you were on the old forms, and are still subject to the Custom's Tax.




Thank you for the clarification, that makes sense! We completely missed the kiosks though because my husband lined up with me in the visitors line instead of going through the citizens/resident line...oops! [emoji37]

But now we'll know for next time!


----------



## ryland345

youngster said:


> Yes, I'd love to know what others have done!  I do know for sure that I'm not going to check any of my purchases in my luggage. It's all staying in my possession.  I think the only "risk" is that the Budapest customs officials might look at your ticket/itinerary and say that since you are connecting in Germany, you should get the stamp there.  I think if you already know what to say to that, that you are checking your purchases in your luggage as soon as you have taken care of the paperwork and received your refund from Global Blue, then they should give you the stamp and let you go on your merry way.
> 
> I'm also planning on standing in line at the Global Blue (or equivalent) counter and getting my refund immediately.  Last time, all my refunds eventually showed up but it took weeks and weeks for one of them and I was almost sure it was lost.    There is pretty much no recourse if it gets lost in the mail.





kissowl said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I am planning a trip to Munich-Salzburg-Vienna-Budapest. I will be flying out from LAX to Munich and returning from Budapest to LAX (connecting in Munich) Between Munich to Budapest, i will travel via train.
> 
> I have been to Vienna and i'm pretty much sure i will be doing some major shopping done there and possibly in Munich as well. Since my last destination is Hungary and it's part of EU, I am guessing i need to get the VAT stamp and send it from Budapest airport? Or do i have to get it done in Munich airport before i catch my connecting flight? I only have an hour in Munich and if that is the case, there is no way i can make it
> 
> I usually travel to one country at a time so i don't know what to expect with this scenario. I hope my question makes sense.
> 
> TIA!!!


Have you guys gone on your trips? How did it go? I'm having the same issue: buying in Vienna, detax in Budapest, but have an hour layover in Paris. Were you able to do your VAT in Budapest and keep your items as carry on? Also, were all the countries equivalent in VAT return (between Prague, Vienna, and Budapest)? It's hard for me to find prices in forint, so can't compare. TIA!


----------



## youngster

ryland345 said:


> Have you guys gone on your trips? How did it go? I'm having the same issue: buying in Vienna, detax in Budapest, but have an hour layover in Paris. Were you able to do your VAT in Budapest and keep your items as carry on? Also, were all the countries equivalent in VAT return (between Prague, Vienna, and Budapest)? It's hard for me to find prices in forint, so can't compare. TIA!



I haven't gone yet.   I think that they are all roughly equivalent in terms of VAT return though.  Remember that Global Blue (or the equivalent) will take 1 or 2% in their fee for doing all the processing.  After Global Blue's fee, I think I got roughly 11% back from my last trip to France.


----------



## bakeacookie

youngster said:


> It's zero on the first $800, 3% on the next $1,000 and I believe 6% on the amount over that for handbags and leather goods.
> 
> Since it is just your husband, those are the amounts he should expect.  If you travel with him or other family members in future, you can combine your exempt amounts so the exemptions can be double, triple, etc. depending on how many family members you are with. When I went with my husband and Kid2, the first $2,400 was tax free, the next $3,000 would have resulted in a $90 charge, and then it would have been 6% on the amount over $5,400.
> 
> To me, these are relatively small amounts and not worth getting caught and penalized and having every item searched and inspected.  I've witnessed that happen to others and it looks to be an unpleasant process. I think they also would flag you for future inspections and you might be denied if you ever applied for Global Entry due to customs violations.



Thank you for this explanation!

ETA: If you have to pay, how do you pay it? Could you use a credit card? I don't carry that much USD when I travel, nor do I own checks.


----------



## youngster

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you for this explanation!
> 
> ETA: If you have to pay, how do you pay it? Could you use a credit card? I don't carry that much USD when I travel, nor do I own checks.



You're welcome!  You can pay with a credit card.

I just got back from Europe last week and went through the whole process again. This time, after I declared the amount we brought back which was over $1,600 ($800 for me + $800 for the DH), they moved me over to Customs where they asked a few questions, asked to see my receipts, but then didn't charge me anything. They said the DH and I would have owed just a small amount so they wouldn't bother with it.  Yay!


----------



## youngster

bakeacookie said:


> Thank you for this explanation!
> 
> ETA: If you have to pay, how do you pay it? Could you use a credit card? I don't carry that much USD when I travel, nor do I own checks.



bakeacookie, btw, I found the best deals on Longchamp and on Louis Vuitton in Europe.  I saved 33% on LV (not including sales tax that I would have to pay on LV in the U.S.) and saved around 45% on Longchamp Le Pliage, maybe 30% on Longchamp cuir items. The other brands I looked at (Gucci, Burberry, Chanel, etc.) were similarly priced to what they are in the U.S., even after taking the VAT refund into consideration.  Yes, you will probably still save 10%, but it wasn't worth it to me to have to haul the items around risking damage or theft, and then rack up extra customs charges potentially.  I didn't check out every luxury brand of course so there maybe others that are good deals right now, or items that are on sale.


----------



## bakeacookie

youngster said:


> bakeacookie, btw, I found the best deals on Longchamp and on Louis Vuitton in Europe.  I saved 33% on LV (not including sales tax that I would have to pay on LV in the U.S.) and saved around 45% on Longchamp Le Pliage, maybe 30% on Longchamp cuir items. The other brands I looked at (Gucci, Burberry, Chanel, etc.) were similarly priced to what they are in the U.S., even after taking the VAT refund into consideration.  Yes, you will probably still save 10%, but it wasn't worth it to me to have to haul the items around risking damage or theft, and then rack up extra customs charges potentially.  I didn't check out every luxury brand of course so there maybe others that are good deals right now, or items that are on sale.





Good to know! 

I think Hermes is about the same percentages for leather goods like LV. I know I saved a ton on my Evelyne, but silks weren't with buying in the UK. 

I know I'm buying LV for myself and mom, the savings alone outdo any customs duty because of how much it costs here with tax. 

Certain items are definitely cheaper here or with no difference. But all the leather goods I'm eyeing have a significant difference, so I have to double check to see if I'm still saving money even if I pay duty.


----------



## youngster

bakeacookie said:


> Good to know!
> 
> I think Hermes is about the same percentages for leather goods like LV. I know I saved a ton on my Evelyne, but silks weren't with buying in the UK.
> 
> I know I'm buying LV for myself and mom, the savings alone outdo any customs duty because of how much it costs here with tax.
> 
> Certain items are definitely cheaper here or with no difference. But all the leather goods I'm eyeing have a significant difference, so I have to double check to see if I'm still saving money even if I pay duty.



LV was definitely worth buying abroad. The only issue was that many, many things were sold out or out of stock due to tourists scooping them up.  I ended up with just one SLG that I was looking for. I'd hoped to score an additional SLG and a twinset/pochette but they only had a couple of colors and neither was the one I wanted. I kind of wondered if LV might be planning a European price increase and has let their stock dwindle in anticipation of that (?)  You might think about what your 2nd and 3rd choices might be, just in case though you might have more luck if you are going to France than I did in Italy.

Hopefully, the dollar will stay strong for you too. The exchange rate makes a huge difference but the benefit gained by the strength in the dollar was eaten up when certain brands raised their prices 20% earlier in the year (coughChanelcough).


----------



## bakeacookie

youngster said:


> LV was definitely worth buying abroad. The only issue was that many, many things were sold out or out of stock due to tourists scooping them up.  I ended up with just one SLG that I was looking for. I'd hoped to score an additional SLG and a twinset/pochette but they only had a couple of colors and neither was the one I wanted. I kind of wondered if LV might be planning a European price increase and has let their stock dwindle in anticipation of that (?)  You might think about what your 2nd and 3rd choices might be, just in case though you might have more luck if you are going to France than I did in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the dollar will stay strong for you too. The exchange rate makes a huge difference but the benefit gained by the strength in the dollar was eaten up when certain brands raised their prices 20% earlier in the year (coughChanelcough).




I'm willing to make a list, I'll be happy with anything on my wish list. I'll have to contact the duty free boutique to see if they have it too. 

And you just reminded me to keep an eye out for the price increases. I'm going next year so I might have to see if their increases ruin the savings difference. Hopefully no crazy increases anytime soon haha


----------



## youngster

bakeacookie said:


> I'm willing to make a list, I'll be happy with anything on my wish list. I'll have to contact the duty free boutique to see if they have it too.
> 
> And you just reminded me to keep an eye out for the price increases. I'm going next year so I might have to see if their increases ruin the savings difference. Hopefully no crazy increases anytime soon haha



I'm also hoping no crazy price increases too. I'm going back to Europe next year as well.  

One thing you might consider is converting some dollars into Euros now to lock in the current exchange rate (it's around $1.11).  You can order foreign currency through your bank and generally the exchange rate is really pretty good.  At my bank, you pay maybe 2 cents over the offical rate with no fees if you order around $750 or so.  I did this a few months ago as I wanted to lock in the exchange rate for at least a portion of our expenses and have some Euros in our hands as soon as we got off the plane.  So, I converted about $1000 U.S. dollars into Euros at about $1.14. We used the money for cab fares, train tickets, museum tickets, meals, small gifts, etc. We still put larger purchases and such on credit cards for the points/miles but having some Euros locked in at a good rate  was really nice.  I have some leftover that we'll be taking back with us next year!


----------



## foxgal

honey on boost said:


> Agreed ^ I brought back four bags and only claimed one when we returned from Paris. Keep it in its shopping bag until you get your stamp for your vat refund then use it as your personal item or stuff it in your carry on.
> 
> Also, if you're traveling with someone you can combine your amounts..ex: my husband and I can claim $1600 worth of items without getting charged customs.


 
I was thinking about this too. Is there any way when you get VAT in the EU that they can "alert" customs in your home country that you bought something valueable?


----------



## Keren16

Anyone know about customs fees from Japan to US?  I saw a bag I liked.  Not sure if it is worth the effort for what is involved.  Thanks


----------



## honey on boost

foxgal said:


> I was thinking about this too. Is there any way when you get VAT in the EU that they can "alert" customs in your home country that you bought something valueable?



I don't think they do.  My husband was worried about the same thing until he saw the line at customs once we arrived in the US.  They pick people randomly to  search their luggage.  I always make small talk and they let me right through.


----------



## msohm

Hi all! I was wondering if anyone could tell me if it's normal to be charged VAT from the UK to USA + get charged customs/duties from DHL. Usually VAT is deducted and I understand customs/duties are my responsibility, but I don't understand why I'm being charged tax twice from ordering from the self-portrait-studio website.


----------



## kerrilynn1982

I had VAT drama leaving London back in September and the girl at the counter wouldn't give me the refund because the forms had XXXX for part of my credit card number. She was so nasty and rude. But anyway, when I got home I mailed the forms and wrote in my credit card number. This was probably the first week of October. What are the chances of me ever seeing that refund?


----------



## bakeacookie

kerrilynn1982 said:


> I had VAT drama leaving London back in September and the girl at the counter wouldn't give me the refund because the forms had XXXX for part of my credit card number. She was so nasty and rude. But anyway, when I got home I mailed the forms and wrote in my credit card number. This was probably the first week of October. What are the chances of me ever seeing that refund?



Did they stamp your paperwork? I think you need a stamp for them to process the VAT refund.


----------



## kerrilynn1982

bakeacookie said:


> Did they stamp your paperwork? I think you need a stamp for them to process the VAT refund.


 
Oh yes, it was stamped and ready to go.


----------



## bakeacookie

kerrilynn1982 said:


> Oh yes, it was stamped and ready to go.



Then you should get it, credit card refund takes awhile according to others here.


----------



## kerrilynn1982

bakeacookie said:


> Then you should get it, credit card refund takes awhile according to others here.


 
Ok, that gives me some hope! I was starting to think I was never going to see it.


----------



## youngster

kerrilynn1982 said:


> Ok, that gives me some hope! I was starting to think I was never going to see it.



I think you will eventually get it, just be prepared for it to take weeks and weeks.  I just got 4 of 5 refunds that were stamped by customs and turned in directly to Global Blue at the airport (no mailing necessary) more than 5 weeks ago.  The 5th refund is still missing but will likely show up soon.

If you used Global Blue, you can track your refunds at their Refund Tracker though it isn't super helpful as it can be glitchy:
https://secure.globalblue.com/secure/traveller-services/refundtracker/

You need the document ID number of course and the country you made the purchase in.   I find that my refunds show up in the Refund Tracker generally a week or so before the refunds hit my credit card so, again, not super helpful but it gives me something to do while I wait.


----------



## kerrilynn1982

youngster said:


> I think you will eventually get it, just be prepared for it to take weeks and weeks.  I just got 4 of 5 refunds that were stamped by customs and turned in directly to Global Blue at the airport (no mailing necessary) more than 5 weeks ago.  The 5th refund is still missing but will likely show up soon.
> 
> If you used Global Blue, you can track your refunds at their Refund Tracker though it isn't super helpful as it can be glitchy:
> https://secure.globalblue.com/secure/traveller-services/refundtracker/
> 
> You need the document ID number of course and the country you made the purchase in.   I find that my refunds show up in the Refund Tracker generally a week or so before the refunds hit my credit card so, again, not super helpful but it gives me something to do while I wait.


Thanks for the feedback! I actually just got the refund from Global Blue last week! I'm still waiting for the other one though. I feel like it wasn't Global Blue, but another company, but I could be wrong. I just remember the from was different from each store. Hoping I'll see the that refund soon. I think next time I'll just ask for it in cash.


----------



## youngster

kerrilynn1982 said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I actually just got the refund from Global Blue last week! I'm still waiting for the other one though. I feel like it wasn't Global Blue, but another company, but I could be wrong. I just remember the from was different from each store. Hoping I'll see the that refund soon. I think next time I'll just ask for it in cash.



Good luck!  I hope you get it!
I'm still waiting on the last little one that Global Blue owes me.  I'm thinking next time, I might just ask for it in cash/Euros as well.


----------



## Martincho1977

mercx5 said:


> Can anyone help to advise?  I have a friend going to London who will assist me in purchasing a few items but I need to find out the final costs first.  Anyone? Please......


Depending on how much you spend, different countries will reimburse you part of the VAT when you leave the country. I suggest you look at the rules specific for the U.K. to get an idea on what the reimbursement percent is. 

I purchased a Louis Vuitton briefcase in Spain a few years ago. I paid about 20% less for the item outright at the store and then I got a significant VAT refund at the airport before flying back to the U.S. If you do your homework, you can get quite a steep discount compared to prices for the same item here at home. 

Keep in mind, though, that if you buy electronics chances are you will be stopped when entering the U.S. and you might have to pay a customs fee. If you buy leather good or other items that could be consider for personal use, such as shoes, etc, you will likely have no issue.

I hope this helps.


----------



## imthatdude

I tried replying to an old thread so I wouldnt have to start one but the site wont allow me because it claims its too old.

So........

I bought a Chanel purse off ebay and the total was $1749 usd and with  the exchange it came to close to $2450 which is crazy enough.
I get the package delivered and customs wants to charge me $596.00 
Duty was $241.00 and GST was $345 and handling was $10

what a joke, I returned it back, this is ridiculous.
I know I was gonna get hit but I didnt think that much.

Does anybody know what they charge if I sent it to the US because I have an address there.
Would it be worth it even with the exchange?

Please help asap thanks!!


----------



## messyrose

Sorry to hear about your experience. But it's been somewhat informative for me and I can help you and not make the same mistake (sorry but I was about to do the same thing hoping I wouldn't get hit with duty etc)  I found this calculator last. 

http://m.dutycalculator.com/

I live in Australia. There is a bag I want by ysl which would be $500 cheaper than everywhere else but then I looked at duty using this and it bumps it up to $3k.doh.


----------



## messyrose

As for your question yes getting it sent to the USA would be cheaper. Like a mail forwarding service.


----------



## messyrose

imthatdude said:


> I tried replying to an old thread so I wouldnt have to start one but the site wont allow me because it claims its too old.
> 
> So........
> 
> I bought a Chanel purse off ebay and the total was $1749 usd and with  the exchange it came to close to $2450 which is crazy enough.
> I get the package delivered and customs wants to charge me $596.00
> Duty was $241.00 and GST was $345 and handling was $10
> 
> what a joke, I returned it back, this is ridiculous.
> I know I was gonna get hit but I didnt think that much.
> 
> Does anybody know what they charge if I sent it to the US because I have an address there.
> Would it be worth it even with the exchange?
> 
> Please help asap thanks!!



See above!


----------



## messyrose

Well I think it would be...


----------



## Aventine

imthatdude said:


> I tried replying to an old thread so I wouldnt have to start one but the site wont allow me because it claims its too old.
> 
> So........
> 
> I bought a Chanel purse off ebay and the total was $1749 usd and with  the exchange it came to close to $2450 which is crazy enough.
> I get the package delivered and customs wants to charge me $596.00
> Duty was $241.00 and GST was $345 and handling was $10
> 
> what a joke, I returned it back, this is ridiculous.
> I know I was gonna get hit but I didnt think that much.
> 
> Does anybody know what they charge if I sent it to the US because I have an address there.
> Would it be worth it even with the exchange?
> 
> Please help asap thanks!!



You'll have to pay state tax and probably say nothing to Canadian customs on the way back but it'll be cheaper.


----------



## AECornell

DH is going to Geneva next week for work and I'm wondering if he's able to buy things and get VAT back or taken off when purchasing. We have US passports (US citizens) but living in the UK. Since the UK is part of the EU but we use different money, how does it all work?


----------



## vernis-lover

AECornell said:


> DH is going to Geneva next week for work and I'm wondering if he's able to buy things and get VAT back or taken off when purchasing. We have US passports (US citizens) but living in the UK. Since the UK is part of the EU but we use different money, how does it all work?



If he was flying back to the US from Geneva and staying in the US for 12 months then yes, he would be able to claim the VAT refund but not if he's just moving the goods around Europe.


----------



## serenityneow

Hi all,

I'm in the US.  I purchased a bag from Italy and paid the duties before it was delivered to me (DHL sent me a text with the invoice, I paid through the DHL website, and kept the record).  I need to return the bag, and understand there is a process for getting the duties I paid refunded to me ("drawback", I gather).  I welcome any tips on that, as I've never done it before.  Are certain carriers better for this etc.?  Anything I can do to help when I return the bag?

In addition, though, the store told me that it would deduct "the customs fees for the return" from my refund for the bag.  That's not right, is it?  Would Italy assess a duty on a bag that came from Italy and is being returned to Italy?  It was also made in Italy, if that means anything.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mint81

I will try to keep this short - I am a UK citizen and purchase 2 items from LV and 2 from Chanel at T5 getting the duty free price as I am going to America.  US customs stop me and look at my items and receipts - I confirm that they are for me and they will be going back to the UK with me in 6 days (work trip).  They then proceed to give me the follow 'advice':

1) I should buy the items when I go back to the UK not on my way out.  I tell them I can't access those shops from arrivals.  They then tell me that is because I'm NOT entitled to buy them duty free.....I just say ok as they seem to be on some sort of power trip (but am calling them idiots in my head).  Why on earth would I not be allowed to buy these items?
2) He then suggests he could charge me duties even though I'm not a US citizen.....but isn't going to go through the hassle as I could claim it straight back.
3) He then tells me I should declare the goods on my return home as I will need to pay taxes on those items.  I just nodded my head but what a moron - why would I need to declare items I purchased in the UK when I'm a UK citizen?!?!?

US customs have no idea what they are talking about!!  If they don't know the UK government rules then they should NOT comment!

Has anyone had a similar experience or is it just me that has had the pleasure!


----------



## bellapurse

I had the same experience leaving from the US to outside US.  I couldn't buy anything tax free and they refused to sell me anything because I was coming back.  The UK shop should have charged taxes.  In the airport site says that if you are UK resident they can placed it in a special place or deliver; something in those words.  I can't recalled the exact words but for sure wasn't going to be tax free.


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone know the tax rate for watches? Looking at an Hermes one, steel casing with leather band. The tax table for watches is confusing.
Like do I follow general, special, or 2? Lol 

Since this is the most expensive item I'm planning to buy in London, I want to ensure I'm ready to pay any duty on it (and if it would be worth it).


----------



## serenityneow

*BEWARE*--do not buy from Italy if you live in another country and might want to return your purchase.  Italy assesses a ginormous duty.  


I recently bought two bags directly from Julian Fashion's website.  I knew I'd have to pay 9% of the value assessed by the United States (where I live), which was fine with me.  I also knew that I'd be able to get that amount back if I returned the bags, through the US's drawback process.  What I did not anticipate was that Italy would assess *351 Euro* on my return, even though I marked it as returned, unaltered Italian goods, and even though I indicated that the country of origin was Italy.  I'm still trying to find out if that was correct, and whether I might have any recourse (thoughts, anyone???), but I doubt I do, especially since Julian Fashion paid it and deducted the amount from my refund.


I hope someone else can learn from my expensive mistake.


----------



## Kiwi Man

Hello,

This may sound weird, but I'd like to know how to maximize my VAT refund. 

I have questions regarding the taxation. I will be going to France, Switzerland, and Italy this late October 2016.

I understand that the tax rate varies in three different countries that I visit. For example, Italy may be 14%. France may be 12% and Switzerland may be 5%. Therefore, I'm interested in knowing how much tax refund I will be getting.

For example, if I buy 1,000 euros worth of handbag in France, 1,000 euros worth of clothes in Switzerland, 1,000 euros worth of accessories in Italy. I'll be leaving from Milan, Italy to go back to Bangkok, does this mean that I will get tax refund based on Italy rate? I'm wondering if I will be getting tax refund based on three different that I visit.

I also would like to know if I go custom, there will be administrative charge for the service. What if I don't know to pay for this charge. Is there a way to get tax refunded in its fully? Will the method be varied in different countries across EU? What I'm asking is how to get tax refund without using the agency in order to avoid charge?

Please let me know,
Zarut


----------



## SunBunny

Hello, 


Has anyone here ordered Chanel items from Europe, particularly Harrod's? What are the import and export fees to be expected? 


I am in the US and have never ordered from there, however, I'm considering it since there are items I want that aren't offered here the states. 


TIA!


----------



## zaraha

Do they even do international shipping?


----------



## SunBunny

zaraha said:


> Do they even do international shipping?




I was told they do! I've never ordered from there so I'm hoping someone can provide more info on the process and give feedback on their experience.


----------



## drnadsmd

I will be traveling to Europe in March from USA. I will be flying into Amsterdam and going to Paris for 1 day via train to shop. Then I will go to Budapest and back to USA.

Several questions concerning VAT refund:

1. Does Chanel or Celine do a VAT refund in the store? Or is it at the airport only?
2. At the airport can I get it done in Amsterdam or do I have to get it done in Budapest since its the country of departure from Europe? Also, is the place where I get my paper stamped 24 hours?

Thank you!!


----------



## calflu

drnadsmd said:


> I will be traveling to Europe in March from USA. I will be flying into Amsterdam and going to Paris for 1 day via train to shop. Then I will go to Budapest and back to USA.
> 
> Several questions concerning VAT refund:
> 
> 1. Does Chanel or Celine do a VAT refund in the store? Or is it at the airport only?
> 2. At the airport can I get it done in Amsterdam or do I have to get it done in Budapest since its the country of departure from Europe? Also, is the place where I get my paper stamped 24 hours?
> 
> Thank you!!




If you go back to this thread you'll find all the helpful answers about VAT refund 101


----------



## luckyblackdress

bakeacookie said:


> Good to know!
> 
> I think Hermes is about the same percentages for leather goods like LV. I know I saved a ton on my Evelyne, but silks weren't with buying in the UK.
> 
> I know I'm buying LV for myself and mom, the savings alone outdo any customs duty because of how much it costs here with tax.
> 
> Certain items are definitely cheaper here or with no difference. But all the leather goods I'm eyeing have a significant difference, so I have to double check to see if I'm still saving money even if I pay duty.


For the rest of us wanting to know which brands are also totally worth the trouble while in Europe - I'd add Fendi to the list. I just purchased a purse for 3600 euro (incl about 500 vat) in Italy. It costs $5400 USD (not including sales tax). SCORE!


----------



## ryland345

Just to make sure: Canada does not offer any VAT return, right? You have to pay canadian tax plus your own country's custom/duties.


----------



## natalia0128

Can I ask the VAT return? Would it better to get VAT refund by mail ( where you mail them recepit and put back on your credit card) or cash( where you get in line before your flight tomget refund in cash)? 
 Which one is best ? Thanks


----------



## Allisonfaye

natalia0128 said:


> Can I ask the VAT return? Would it better to get VAT refund by mail ( where you mail them recepit and put back on your credit card) or cash( where you get in line before your flight tomget refund in cash)?
> Which one is best ? Thanks



I say get it while you are there. Also, my other tip is take a picture of your stamped form at the airport. They have a way of turning up lost. They take an imprint of your credit card and charge you the VAT + a penalty if they don't get the stamped form within so many days.


----------



## jayne01

I just claimed my VAT back in Stockholm and it was so easy! I didn't have to do anything at Customs, just went to the Global Blue counter right as you come in the airport and they stamp everything there. The only thing he asked to see was a Burberry bag I'd bought, and then he issued me a receipt for everything with an ID/tracking # and said I'd receive the refund to my card within 5 business days. I hadn't done a ton of shopping b/c we still have a week in Iceland left on our trip, but the 5 min it took to get $350 back was totally worth it!


----------



## hwedina

Hello! I'm traveling to Italy for the first time and I really want to buy a Chanel purse there. I was wondering if any of you would know what time the customs office is open at FCO airport so that I get my documents stamped. I am worried since my flight is at 6:30am on a Sunday.


----------



## ipudgybear

I've been having issues with VAT refunds. I didn't get my refund the first time I did it which was over a year ago. I went to Europe a little less than a month ago and I was unable to get my forms stamped due to the timing and lack of knowledge as to where the customs are for that. Do you think there's anyway I can get it stamp or at least try to get the VAT refund now that I'm back in the US? I've googled this countlessly and nothing helps .


----------



## youngster

ipudgybear said:


> I've been having issues with VAT refunds. I didn't get my refund the first time I did it which was over a year ago. I went to Europe a little less than a month ago and I was unable to get my forms stamped due to the timing and lack of knowledge as to where the customs are for that. Do you think there's anyway I can get it stamp or at least try to get the VAT refund now that I'm back in the US? I've googled this countlessly and nothing helps .



Here is a link to the FAQs at Global Blue (assuming you used Global Blue and not Premier or another one): 
http://www.globalblue.com/customer-services/tax-free-shopping/tax-free-shopping-faqs/

There seems to be a way to get the refund if you didn't get the customs stamp originally but it looks like it'll be complicated.
*2.9 How do I receive my refund if I didn’t manage to obtain customs stamp?*
_Customs stamp is obligatory to get refund with Global Blue Tax Free Shopping. It proves that the purchased goods were exported from the country of purchase to your home country.
However, Rules and Regulations in certain countries offer the possibility to obtain additional customs stamp:
• For Tax Free Form issued in the EU, it is necessary to go through the EU Customs again. You must re - export your goods and get customs stamp according to local Rules and Regulations;
_


----------



## cafecreme15

When shopping in Europe, I know non-EU citizens are eligible for a VAT refund. However, I have always been confused as to whether applying for/receiving a VAT refund in Europe automatically alerts US customs officials that you have made a large purchase. Are these independent processes, or does applying for VAT necessitate US customs finding out about the purchase, and in turn levying a duty? Additionally, are any duties levied typically less than the amount received for the VAT refund? (I know that the duties are not always consistent.) Thanks so much!


----------



## x3ashley23x3

cafecreme15 said:


> When shopping in Europe, I know non-EU citizens are eligible for a VAT refund. However, I have always been confused as to whether applying for/receiving a VAT refund in Europe automatically alerts US customs officials that you have made a large purchase. Are these independent processes, or does applying for VAT necessitate US customs finding out about the purchase, and in turn levying a duty? Additionally, are any duties levied typically less than the amount received for the VAT refund? (I know that the duties are not always consistent.) Thanks so much!



I have made multiple purchases in Europe from LV specifically and from my experience I can say that the customs process and the VAT process are separate and unrelated to each other. Regardless of customs once you get back to the states, you will get the refund if the tax refund paperwork is filled out right. That is all that matters. If I am wrong someone please correct me, but from multiple trips and multiple purchases I have found this to always be the case in my personal experience. Hope that helps


----------



## cafecreme15

x3ashley23x3 said:


> I have made multiple purchases in Europe from LV specifically and from my experience I can say that the customs process and the VAT process are separate and unrelated to each other. Regardless of customs once you get back to the states, you will get the refund if the tax refund paperwork is filled out right. That is all that matters. If I am wrong someone please correct me, but from multiple trips and multiple purchases I have found this to always be the case in my personal experience. Hope that helps



Thanks, this is very helpful! Do you know if customs then becomes privy to this paperwork once you are back stateside? Or does customs not know any information beyond that which you report directly to them yourself?


----------



## x3ashley23x3

From my experience, the only thing customs in the US is aware of is what you report on the declaration forms when you fly back in! They have no idea about tax refunds or purchases unless you claim them. I always fly back into NYC airports from Europe and have never had any issues there.


----------



## youngster

x3ashley23x3 said:


> From my experience, the only thing customs in the US is aware of is what you report on the declaration forms when you fly back in! They have no idea about tax refunds or purchases unless you claim them. I always fly back into NYC airports from Europe and have never had any issues there.



This has been my experience as well. Purchase data from outside the U.S. isn't transmitted to U.S. Customs. However, when you do declare your total purchases, you can deduct the amount of any VAT refund you are due. The last time I returned from Europe and was asked to show my receipts from my purchases, I made sure to show the VAT refund paperwork as well so those refunds were deducted from the total amount subject to duties.

On handbags, the first $800 is free, next $1,000 is at 3%, amounts over that are at 6%. Every person in your traveling party has this same amount and you can combine them. So, if you and your DH were traveling, the first $1,600 is free, next $2,000 is taxed at 3%, etc.


----------



## bellapurse

Hi everyone!

I want to post the procedure that I followed in Rome airport.  This is an update as far as July 2, 2016.  I did a lot of research and thought I had all my questions answered but found out things that were not posted or followed in other EU airports.  So here it is:

My flight was leaving at 11:15 and I thought customs opened at 8:00am so I decided to head to the airport and do check in at 7:30am.

1- It looks all US airlines were departing from terminal 5.  You may want to check this prior heading to the airport.
2- First stop at airline counter.  They will check up your passport and flight and you will get your boarding passes.  You will see signs that will say "get your VAT refund prior to security".  Don't worry your are not inside the terminal yet.
3- After that first counter you will get inside the terminal 5.  Everything is in there (customs, airline counters to drop off bags, Premier Tax Refund, Tourist Refund and Global Blue Refund).
4- If you buy anything outside of Italy and you have VAT to claim you need to go to customs.  I bought in Austria so had to stop in customs.  You need your goods in case they check but they never checked anything.  This is important and where other sites confused me (this applies only in Rome airport).  You will see signs that say check in first.  You just need your boarding passes.  I read somewhere that my luggage needed to be tag first but that's not true.  We went to the airlines and they said to check in customs and then when done to tag luggage.  This is of course if your goods are in your checked luggage.  
5- If you just bought in Italy you can go directly to the refund company and they will stamp and will give you your refund (cash or credit card per your request).
6- Like I mentioned before I went to customs because I had purchases outside of Rome.  They only stamped the purchases outside of Italy.  The Italian purchases were stamped at the refund kiosks.
7- Once in the refund offices, they stamped the forms and they asked how you want your refund.  I requested cash since in the past it had taken a long time.  Global Blue charged 3-4 euros per receipt and Premier did not charged anything.  Totally worth it!  Also, once you get your cash you do not have to mail anything.  I read in another post that you still had to mail it.  I asked and they said no.  As a matter fact they take the forms.  I saw a woman placing the forms and receipts in the envelope in the mail box and I think it was because she opted for a credit card refund.  In that case you will need to place it in their mailbox which is right there in kiosk.  Global Blue asked me if I wanted my receipts but Premier did not.  I took pictures of the receipts so I didn't bothered.  Also, you can request your cash refund in euros or dollars.  I opted for dollars to avoid any exchange extra fee.
8- Nobody checked my goods but it's safe to say to have it with you.  Once you get your refund go to your airline counter and checked in your luggages.
9- Go to security
10- Take a bus that will drive you to all departure terminals and that's it
11- The whole process took 30 minutes because the lines were small.
My last advice is get there early.  In the website the customs office were 8:00am but I think they were opened earlier than that.  I was inside of the terminal at 7:45am and they were open.  The refund offices open at 7:00am.

Hope this helps and don't stressed out about it!  The key is to get there early to avoid the crowds.

Happy shopping!


----------



## cafecreme15

Thanks for posting this! If I am understanding correctly, if you request a cash refund instead of a credit card refund, then you don't have to mail them anything afterwards? ("Anything" meaning paperwork from US customs?)


----------



## bellapurse

My experience in other airports is that you have to mail all the paperwork and receipts in to the refund offices in their self stamped envelopes.  This is only if you request a credit card refund.  Other posts said that you still have to mail all that even when you get a cash refund.  That's not the case right now in Rome airport.  Once you get your cash refund you are done with VAT refund.  You don't need any paperwork from US customs.  If you are over your $800 limit you will need to pay a fee once getting back to the US.  You will have to declare that in the form.  VAT refund and US customs is two separate processes.  You do the VAT refund before leaving Europe and you do your customs declarations once you arrive in US.  Forgot to mention that in order to get a VAT refund in Italy the total needs to be over 155 euros.  They told me if you purchase in the same store you can combine it and ask the store for a VAT form with all combined receipts.


----------



## lilac28

bellapurse said:


> My experience in other airports is that you have to mail all the paperwork and receipts in to the refund offices in their self stamped envelopes.  This is only if you request a credit card refund.  Other posts said that you still have to mail all that even when you get a cash refund.  That's not the case right now in Rome airport.  Once you get your cash refund you are done with VAT refund.  You don't need any paperwork from US customs.  If you are over your $800 limit you will need to pay a fee once getting back to the US.  You will have to declare that in the form.  VAT refund and US customs is two separate processes.  You do the VAT refund before leaving Europe and you do your customs declarations once you arrive in US.  Forgot to mention that in order to get a VAT refund in Italy the total needs to be over 155 euros.  They told me if you purchase in the same store you can combine it and ask the store for a VAT form with all combined receipts.


Thx for this great info!


----------



## jandals

Hey guys wondering if anyone can help me with shopping online in Switzerland! I am here for a month and there are heaps of items online that can only be sent within Europe, so a whole new world has opened up to this Aussie. HOWEVER I'm pretty sure Switzerland has some crazy low thresholds for importing goods and I really don't want to be paying duties/VAT/whatever on items that I'm going to be taking back out of the country anyway. (For the record, we're talking clothes, shoes (anyone know any anniel stockists I can visit if I can't buy online?) and perfrume (Jo Malone is MUCH cheaper here and in Italy). So. Any advice? Should I try avoid online shopping and find the brick and mortar items? Should I get things sent to France and pop over to pick them up? Should I create a new thread for this quite specific question?


----------



## millivanilli

jandals said:


> Hey guys wondering if anyone can help me with shopping online in Switzerland! I am here for a month and there are heaps of items online that can only be sent within Europe, so a whole new world has opened up to this Aussie. HOWEVER I'm pretty sure Switzerland has some crazy low thresholds for importing goods and I really don't want to be paying duties/VAT/whatever on items that I'm going to be taking back out of the country anyway. (For the record, we're talking clothes, shoes (anyone know any anniel stockists I can visit if I can't buy online?) and perfrume (Jo Malone is MUCH cheaper here and in Italy). So. Any advice? Should I try avoid online shopping and find the brick and mortar items? Should I get things sent to France and pop over to pick them up? Should I create a new thread for this quite specific question?




naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa better order them while beeing in Europe. Switzerland does not belong to Europe once it comes to importing goods. France as delivery place means: all duties, taxes and customer fees are allready paid then and you have to pay what is displayed on the website. Switzerland - a whole other story... France is easiere, believe me.


----------



## DaniellaStevens

youngster said:


> On handbags, the first $800 is free, next $1,000 is at 3%, amounts over that are at 6%. Every person in your traveling party has this same amount and you can combine them. So, if you and your DH were traveling, the first $1,600 is free, next $2,000 is taxed at 3%, etc.



Also done this, this is correct


----------



## ProShopper1

Hi everyone!  I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right place so apologies if it's not. I want to purchase an item in Australia via email (I'm in the US-NY).  I know that in the UK they can remove the VAT before charging you, so I was just wondering if they can do the same with the GST in Australia?  I've tried to do a little research and I've found that if you buy the item in the Australia and leave the country they will give you the GST back (as long as it is over $1000, which my purchase would be) but I can't find anything regarding online purchases. The retailer that I'm currently dealing with said someone told him no, but he didn't say it with much confidence. Any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## pinky7129

Hi all!

So on our way into Poland, a friend and I purchased two items at the longchamp store in Paris. Leaving Poland a month later, she went through the VAT forms and filled them out to get the VAT refund. 

It has now been six weeks and still no refund.

Anyone know how long this should take?


----------



## missyb

pinky7129 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> So on our way into Poland, a friend and I purchased two items at the longchamp store in Paris. Leaving Poland a month later, she went through the VAT forms and filled them out to get the VAT refund.
> 
> It has now been six weeks and still no refund.
> 
> Anyone know how long this should take?



Did she get it stamped? If she didn't get it stamped than she won't get a refund.


----------



## pinky7129

missyb said:


> Did she get it stamped? If she didn't get it stamped than she won't get a refund.



She has a stamp on the receipt.


----------



## ladidalola

Hi everyone! It was my first time to buy some items in Europe and I just want to confirm if I did the VAT refund process correctly. When I bought the items from Chanel and Balenciaga, they asked whether I wanted the refund back in cash or credit. I replied credit and they gave me a form that had a bar code on it. I took these forms to the airport in France and just scanned them in one of those machines and a green check mark came out. I then proceeded to mail the forms in the provided mail box nearby. Just want to make sure that this is all I had to do because from backreading a few pages on this thread, some members where mentioning a stamp on the form. Also, if I did it incorrectly, does anyone have tips on how to resolve it? I took pictures of the forms before mailing them. Would appreciate if anyone can help  Many thanks!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Hi!  Looking for some answers re: shopping in Heathrow airport.  

1. Duty free= no VAT???  So if you shop in HR, do you have to file a VAT refund?  Or is that all included at the point of sale?  

2. Upon arrival back in the US, you have to claim your purchases at customs?  And they charge you tax/fee on purchases over $800?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## cafecreme15

cupcakegirl said:


> Hi!  Looking for some answers re: shopping in Heathrow airport.
> 
> 1. Duty free= no VAT???  So if you shop in HR, do you have to file a VAT refund?  Or is that all included at the point of sale?
> 
> 2. Upon arrival back in the US, you have to claim your purchases at customs?  And they charge you tax/fee on purchases over $800?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



Yes, I have this same question! And are the taxes that you get charged in the US usually about equal/more than/less than what you've been refunded from VAT? At what point are you charged and need to pay these taxes?


----------



## youngster

ladidalola said:


> Hi everyone! It was my first time to buy some items in Europe and I just want to confirm if I did the VAT refund process correctly. When I bought the items from Chanel and Balenciaga, they asked whether I wanted the refund back in cash or credit. I replied credit and they gave me a form that had a bar code on it. I took these forms to the airport in France and just scanned them in one of those machines and a green check mark came out. I then proceeded to mail the forms in the provided mail box nearby. Just want to make sure that this is all I had to do because from backreading a few pages on this thread, some members where mentioning a stamp on the form. Also, if I did it incorrectly, does anyone have tips on how to resolve it? I took pictures of the forms before mailing them. Would appreciate if anyone can help  Many thanks!



Did you buy these items in France or in another country?  I _think_ that you are OK if the items were bought in France.  The last time I was at CDG, I did not need to get a customs stamp for items that were purchased in France.  There was a customs agent that took a look at my forms and he had me scan the ones for items purchased in France.  For items purchased in other EU countries, I had to get in line and get a customs stamp as those forms were different.


----------



## youngster

cupcakegirl said:


> Hi!  Looking for some answers re: shopping in Heathrow airport.
> 
> 1. *Duty free= no VAT???  So if you shop in HR, do you have to file a VAT refund?  Or is that all included at the point of sale?  *
> 
> 2. Upon arrival back in the US, you have to claim your purchases at customs?  And they charge you tax/fee on purchases over $800?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



If you shop at Heathrow, it is duty and VAT free so no forms to fill out!  That's the lovely part about shopping there.   The prices are also lower since there are no processing fees that need to be paid to the intermediary agents like Global Blue or Premier.  So, for example, a Chanel classic WOC goes for 1220 British pounds at Heathrow. That same WOC will be 1470 British pounds with an approximate 13% VAT refund at a Chanel boutique in the city which works out to be about 1275 British pounds net cost.  So, you save roughly 50 - 55 pounds by shopping at Heathrow.  However, you do take the chance that the items you are looking for won't be in stock at Heathrow on the day you happen to be passing through.


----------



## youngster

cupcakegirl said:


> Hi!  Looking for some answers re: shopping in Heathrow airport.
> 
> 1. Duty free= no VAT???  So if you shop in HR, do you have to file a VAT refund?  Or is that all included at the point of sale?
> 
> 2.* Upon arrival back in the US, you have to claim your purchases at customs?  And they charge you tax/fee on purchases over $800?*
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!





cafecreme15 said:


> Yes, I have this same question! And are the taxes that you get charged in the US usually about equal/more than/less than what you've been refunded from VAT? At what point are you charged and need to pay these taxes?



When you arrive back in the U.S., you will be asked whether you purchased goods worth more than $800 while abroad.  In some airports, the question is asked at a little electronic kiosk where you have to indicate "YES" or "NO" to that question and a couple of other questions.  In other airports, it might be a hand written form that you fill out. (I think all airports are eventually going to the kiosks so that your answers are recorded.)   After answering those questions, a receipt is issued by the kiosk that you take with you to Passport Control and then on to the luggage carousels.  After picking up your luggage, you take that receipt, your luggage and your passport to the Customs agent who is the last stop before you are released back into the country.  They take a look at the receipt and your passport one more time.  Sometimes, even when you answered "yes" to the question of whether you purchased $800 or more abroad, they just waive you through.  Other times, the agents will ask more detailed questions and will send you to another agent who will examine your receipts and calculate how much you owe and process your payment.  Sometimes, they pull people out of line who answered "no" to the question and search every bit of their luggage. (I've seen it happen.)

Generally, the first $800 is tax free.  The next $1,000 is taxed at 3%.  For handbags, amounts over $1,800 are taxed at 6%.  (Other goods have different tax rates so it can get complicated.  By the way, there is no tax on food items.)  This limit applies per person *and you can combine these amounts for all the people in your traveling party.*  So, if you are traveling with your DH or SO or your mother or whoever, you can combine these amounts.  So, for two people, the first $1,600 is tax free, the next $2,000 is taxed at 3%, and everything over $3,600 would be at 6%.

My experience has been that if you are honest, they treat you extremely well. When I have purchased more than $800 worth of stuff, I have always declared it and they have never searched my luggage. They take your word for what you have purchased abroad and calculate the duty based on that.   A couple of times, they've waved me through and I paid nothing even though I did exceed the limits.  The last time (just about a week ago) was hilarious.  I was fully prepared to pay several hundred dollars in customs tax/duties when returning to the U.S.  I did a lot of shopping for Christmas, for friends, for myself while in London.  I declared at the kiosk that I had purchased more than $800 worth of items.  At the last stop, the Customs Agent asked me "what did I purchase?".  Well.  I told him that I bought biscuits and tea and chocolate and re-usable bags from Fortnum & Masons and Harry Potter souvenirs for my neices and nephews and, oh, there was a  . . . and he interrupts me and says "Welcome Home!"    He never let me get to the Louis Vuitton and Chanel handbags in their original boxes.  I stood there for a second and the DH grabs my arm and says "thanks, great to be home!"  So, no customs tax charged.


----------



## ladidalola

youngster said:


> Did you buy these items in France or in another country?  I _think_ that you are OK if the items were bought in France.  The last time I was at CDG, I did not need to get a customs stamp for items that were purchased in France.  There was a customs agent that took a look at my forms and he had me scan the ones for items purchased in France.  For items purchased in other EU countries, I had to get in line and get a customs stamp as those forms were different.


Thanks, youngster  yes, I bought the bags in France so I'm hoping that everything goes smoothly with the refund. 
Btw, the SAs in the stores (Chanel and Balenciaga) asked whether I wanted my refund in cash or credit. I replied credit, so I'm assuming that they filled out the form with the barcode with my credit card details on it.


----------



## youngster

ladidalola said:


> Thanks, youngster  yes, I bought the bags in France so I'm hoping that everything goes smoothly with the refund.
> Btw, the SAs in the stores (Chanel and Balenciaga) asked whether I wanted my refund in cash or credit. I replied credit, so I'm assuming that they filled out the form with the barcode with my credit card details on it.



Did you check the forms to make sure the details (credit card #, address, etc.) are all correct?  If you have pics of the forms, you might review them for accuracy.  The only time I had trouble with a credit card refund was when one digit was off on my home address.  The refund never processed and I've never been able to get that money.  All calls and emails to Global Blue only led to frustration.  It was a small amount thank goodness but, since then, I take my refund immediately in cash at the airport in the local currency.


----------



## cupcakegirl

youngster said:


> If you shop at Heathrow, it is duty and VAT free so no forms to fill out!  That's the lovely part about shopping there.   The prices are also lower since there are no processing fees that need to be paid to the intermediary agents like Global Blue or Premier.  So, for example, a Chanel classic WOC goes for 1220 British pounds at Heathrow. That same WOC will be 1470 British pounds with an approximate 13% VAT refund at a Chanel boutique in the city which works out to be about 1275 British pounds net cost.  So, you save roughly 50 - 55 pounds by shopping at Heathrow.  However, you do take the chance that the items you are looking for won't be in stock at Heathrow on the day you happen to be passing through.



Thank you so much for your reply!  My husband is flying through Heathrow soon and said he would shop for me IF I researched the process and gave him specific instructions... lol!


----------



## cupcakegirl

youngster said:


> When you arrive back in the U.S., you will be asked whether you purchased goods worth more than $800 while abroad.  In some airports, the question is asked at a little electronic kiosk where you have to indicate "YES" or "NO" to that question and a couple of other questions.  In other airports, it might be a hand written form that you fill out. (I think all airports are eventually going to the kiosks so that your answers are recorded.)   After answering those questions, a receipt is issued by the kiosk that you take with you to Passport Control and then on to the luggage carousels.  After picking up your luggage, you take that receipt, your luggage and your passport to the Customs agent who is the last stop before you are released back into the country.  They take a look at the receipt and your passport one more time.  Sometimes, even when you answered "yes" to the question of whether you purchased $800 or more abroad, they just waive you through.  Other times, the agents will ask more detailed questions and will send you to another agent who will examine your receipts and calculate how much you owe and process your payment.  Sometimes, they pull people out of line who answered "no" to the question and search every bit of their luggage. (I've seen it happen.)
> 
> Generally, the first $800 is tax free.  The next $1,000 is taxed at 3%.  For handbags, amounts over $1,800 are taxed at 6%.  (Other goods have different tax rates so it can get complicated.  By the way, there is no tax on food items.)  This limit applies per person *and you can combine these amounts for all the people in your traveling party.*  So, if you are traveling with your DH or SO or your mother or whoever, you can combine these amounts.  So, for two people, the first $1,600 is tax free, the next $2,000 is taxed at 3%, and everything over $3,600 would be at 6%.
> 
> My experience has been that if you are honest, they treat you extremely well. When I have purchased more than $800 worth of stuff, I have always declared it and they have never searched my luggage. They take your word for what you have purchased abroad and calculate the duty based on that.   A couple of times, they've waved me through and I paid nothing even though I did exceed the limits.  The last time (just about a week ago) was hilarious.  I was fully prepared to pay several hundred dollars in customs tax/duties when returning to the U.S.  I did a lot of shopping for Christmas, for friends, for myself while in London.  I declared at the kiosk that I had purchased more than $800 worth of items.  At the last stop, the Customs Agent asked me "what did I purchase?".  Well.  I told him that I bought biscuits and tea and chocolate and re-usable bags from Fortnum & Masons and Harry Potter souvenirs for my neices and nephews and, oh, there was a  . . . and he interrupts me and says "Welcome Home!"    He never let me get to the Louis Vuitton and Chanel handbags in their original boxes.  I stood there for a second and the DH grabs my arm and says "thanks, great to be home!"  So, no customs tax charged.



Again, thank you so much for taking the time to explain this!  Very detailed and clear!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sorry wrong thread.


----------



## nalam678

question about VAT in Netherlands.....

it is about 12% back from what I've read? 
how easy is it to claim VAT at Schiphol airport-i have read stories that it is very difficult, confusing, people often don't get their refunds?

thinking about buying a gucci bag that is $1200 here in the states
if i successfully got VAT refund after purchasing in Netherlands it would come to $900...... 

is it worth the trouble?


----------



## natalia0128

Could someone help me about VAt refund? You sent everything they required and forgot to sign....


----------



## mibonbon

Can anyone help me with the following questions? I will be going to the US soon and have made some purchases overseas. Do I need to declare items over the limit if I am not a US citizen? [emoji848]


----------



## pandalover1119

fabuleux said:


> Don't declare it. Just mail the receipt to yourself. No one has to know it's new. I bring back LV stuff all the time and I have never declared it at customs.



Hi, sorry for quoting your comment back from 2015 but what do you mean by mailing the receipt to yourself?


----------



## fabuleux

pandalover1119 said:


> Hi, sorry for quoting your comment back from 2015 but what do you mean by mailing the receipt to yourself?


When you buy way too much, send it via mail to yourself so if your things are searched by custom agents (happens very rarely), agents can't prove your purchases are new. I also ditch the boxes when I buy abroad because 1) who cares? 2) if I want one I can always ask my local boutique.


----------



## sblack

There seems to be a lot of misconceptions about VAT refunds for visitors to Europe.

The European Commission published a simple guide regarding refund rules for visitors:
http://ec.europa.eu/taxation_custom...rs-leaving-eu/guide-vat-refund-visitors-eu_en

Furthermore, the VAT rate varies between 15-25% dependent on the European country of purchase (always included in the retail price). In France, the VAT is 20% at the moment. People tend to get the calculation wrong. If you buy a 1,000 EUR bag in France, this does not mean the VAT is 200 EUR. VAT is added to the gross amount (excluding VAT) to come up with a retail price. In the case of the 1,000 EUR bag in France, this would imply 166.67 EUR (1000-1000/(1+0.2). The price excluding VAT is 833.34 EUR. Adding 20% on top of that amount will get you to 1000 EUR. In other words, on the final retail price of 1,000 EUR in France, the VAT comprises approx. 16.6% of the final retail price.

Most shops will work with a company like Global Blue to manage the VAT refund process. That service obviously does not come for free. Sticking with the 1,000 EUR bag example purchased in France, Global Blue will only refund you 120 EUR; thus taking a 46.67 EUR (=166.67-120) commission. Global Blue has a simple calculator on their site which you can use to calculate the VAT refund:

http://www.globalblue.com/customer-services/tax-free-shopping/refund-calculator/

Some shops do offer alternative VAT refund options. For example, I recently purchased a watch and the store charged my credit card for the price excl. VAT and separately for the VAT. I got the invoice stamped at the airport upon my departure and sent it back to the store and they refunded me the entire VAT amount.


----------



## sblack

Does anyone know what the *VAT is in China* on designer handbags? Also, as a tourist, can you qualify for a VAT refund?

Thanks so much!


----------



## QuelleFromage

sblack said:


> Does anyone know what the *VAT is in China* on designer handbags? Also, as a tourist, can you qualify for a VAT refund?
> 
> Thanks so much!



From my limited experience (and things change, I was last in China in fall): VAT in China is 17% on most items but can be as low as 11%. I've only bought luxury clothing in China and the VAT was 17% - not sure about handbags but that should be standard. You can get it refunded if the store provides you with a tax form - the process is a little messy (no PABLO type kiosks) and only works at larger airports. 
There are "tax free stores" that partner with Global Blue and their system makes it a little easier but of course Global Blue takes a big bite out of the refund.

In general I don't buy things in China that are not made in China as there are so many import taxes levied that prices get very high. Imported designer handbags are not something you'd want to buy there, but there are beautiful items from Chinese designers.


----------



## sblack

QuelleFromage said:


> From my limited experience (and things change, I was last in China in fall): VAT in China is 17% on most items but can be as low as 11%. I've only bought luxury clothing in China and the VAT was 17% - not sure about handbags but that should be standard. You can get it refunded if the store provides you with a tax form - the process is a little messy (no PABLO type kiosks) and only works at larger airports.
> There are "tax free stores" that partner with Global Blue and their system makes it a little easier but of course Global Blue takes a big bite out of the refund.
> 
> In general I don't buy things in China that are not made in China as there are so many import taxes levied that prices get very high. Imported designer handbags are not something you'd want to buy there, but there are beautiful items from Chinese designers.


Thanks so much for clarifying!


----------



## msohm

Hi all! I was wondering if someone could give some insight. I'll be traveling to Paris with a cousin and there are bag restrictions at certain stores. If I have my cousin purchase a handbag for me, how does customs work at the airport? Can I take the handbag with me if we're based in different states? Or is it best for her to mail it to me instead (after our flights home)? I always declare the full value of everything I purchase and would be ready to pay any imposed duties.


----------



## bellapurse

ihalhaiha said:


> Hi all! I was wondering if someone could give some insight. I'll be traveling to Paris with a cousin and there are bag restrictions at certain stores. If I have my cousin purchase a handbag for me, how does customs work at the airport? Can I take the handbag with me if we're based in different states? Or is it best for her to mail it to me instead (after our flights home)? I always declare the full value of everything I purchase and would be ready to pay any imposed duties.



You can take the bag with you.  Just make sure you have the receipt.  I have different last name from my husband and when doing detaxe in Rome we did it all together and no problem.  If you are given a gift by someone in Europe you still have to pay for it even though you didn't pay for it yourself.  So you should be fine taking the bag with you.


----------



## msohm

bellapurse said:


> You can take the bag with you.  Just make sure you have the receipt.  I have different last name from my husband and when doing detaxe in Rome we did it all together and no problem.  If you are given a gift by someone in Europe you still have to pay for it even though you didn't pay for it yourself.  So you should be fine taking the bag with you.



Thank you so much! This is the reassurance I needed.


----------



## MathildaBrsm

Love this thread. Got a lot of infos.


----------



## NGOStudio

Hey guys, sorry to ask but anyone knows about getting a python sample item from Indonesia, shipped to US. I think my seller might just have shipped it without any paper and probably he won't even indicate what type of material. Since he declared total value just a shy 238 for me, half the actual cost but I'm still not too sure. I think he does not want me to have further hassle or any on his end. Any idea on the risk I'm taking here?

Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## mpepe32

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## lalapalozza0502

Hi all, I was planning on buying some items from Grifo210.com . They are valentino items < $800. Grifo informed me that I would not face additional charges, just 531 euros. I'm a newbie and have never ordered overseas before, but they are reassuring me that i won't be charged tax or additional fees since the total is less than <$800. They ship through courier DHL. I read on another post that a user was charged an additional $100 via DHL (however their purchase was greater than $800). Anyone have advice on this?


----------



## natalia0128

Does most departments/boutiques in Europe accept US debit card? Or only credit card...
Same as VAT refund, can we get cash back in debit card?


----------



## Melody03

Hi guys, I need some advice!!! Which Place is cheaper to get a Louis Vuitton bag in Europe? After deducting VAT that is. I have read forums and blogs some say France some say Italy. I am confused. Need someone with experience to guide me ))


----------



## loveshoes1

Melody03 said:


> Hi guys, I need some advice!!! Which Place is cheaper to get a Louis Vuitton bag in Europe? After deducting VAT that is. I have read forums and blogs some say France some say Italy. I am confused. Need someone with experience to guide me ))


From what I've read I think the biggest refund is in Spain.


----------



## QuelleFromage

snarahari88 said:


> Hi all, I was planning on buying some items from Grifo210.com . They are valentino items < $800. Grifo informed me that I would not face additional charges, just 531 euros. I'm a newbie and have never ordered overseas before, but they are reassuring me that i won't be charged tax or additional fees since the total is less than <$800. They ship through courier DHL. I read on another post that a user was charged an additional $100 via DHL (however their purchase was greater than $800). Anyone have advice on this?


You're in the US? There are duties on anything dutiable shipped to US (fine art is exempt, several other categories) and the $800 exemption is for travelers, not shipping. Most overseas sellers (Net-a-Porter, Matches) include duty in their pricing. 
Also, even on objects that do not incur duty, some states will impose "use tax".
From Grifo210 website itself:
*The goods will arrive directly at the place indicated and for deliveries to European Union member states do not have to pay anything in addition to the amount paid at the time of the order, while shipments to countries outside Europe, the courier might come with a separate invoice which requires the payment of duties and taxes charged by local authorities.*


----------



## pandalover1119

Coming back into the US, would it be possible that agents would ask for receipts or should I just mail it back to myself from Paris?


----------



## youngster

pandalover1119 said:


> Coming back into the US, would it be possible that agents would ask for receipts or should I just mail it back to myself from Paris?



Yes, they could ask you for your original receipts so you should hold on to them. I've been asked to show mine in the past. 

You should always take pics with your phone of all your receipts and VAT paperwork just in case.


----------



## alyssalenore

I got back from my trip to London/Paris about 5 weeks ago on June 5th. I was supposed to fly back home on the 4th for an afternoon flight but it was cancelled and rescheduled to an early morning 7:45AM flight the next day. Because of this, I was already worried about my refund because I would be there before the tax refund area in the terminal even opened.

When I did my refunds from my trips last year (Paris + Milan), they were all dropped off at a time that someone was able to assist me and make sure all my documents were correct and I got my refund within 2-3 weeks.

This time around, because the airport was pretty much empty, I scanned all my documents at the kiosk and it says it was accepted. I proceeded to seal up the envelopes and dropped them off in the mailbox.

It's been 5 weeks since I left and still nothing on my credit card. I looked up the document IDs for the forms that I do have (2 out of the 4 from Paris) and it doesn't say anything about my refund, it's not even able to track it. I'm worried that I made a mistake. Does anyone have experience with the automated kiosks taking longer? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bellapurse

alyssalenore said:


> I got back from my trip to London/Paris about 5 weeks ago on June 5th. I was supposed to fly back home on the 4th for an afternoon flight but it was cancelled and rescheduled to an early morning 7:45AM flight the next day. Because of this, I was already worried about my refund because I would be there before the tax refund area in the terminal even opened.
> 
> When I did my refunds from my trips last year (Paris + Milan), they were all dropped off at a time that someone was able to assist me and make sure all my documents were correct and I got my refund within 2-3 weeks.
> 
> This time around, because the airport was pretty much empty, I scanned all my documents at the kiosk and it says it was accepted. I proceeded to seal up the envelopes and dropped them off in the mailbox.
> 
> It's been 5 weeks since I left and still nothing on my credit card. I looked up the document IDs for the forms that I do have (2 out of the 4 from Paris) and it doesn't say anything about my refund, it's not even able to track it. I'm worried that I made a mistake. Does anyone have experience with the automated kiosks taking longer? Thanks in advance!



I did some with the kiosk and some with the agent.  Premier refunded in 2 weeks but all the ones from Global
Blue took 9-10 weeks and they never updated it in the site.  I emailed them several times but got faster response from their Facebook page.


----------



## closetluxe

Hi everyone!
I am currently in Europe and was able to score some goodies (reveals to come when I get back to the States) but I had some questions regarding claiming at customs.  Do I claim VAT free price?  Do I claim in US dollars?  I bought some items in France and may get a couple of things at Heathrow.  I claim all purchases correct?  TIA


----------



## lulilu

Claim all purchases.  In US dollars.  I use the price on the receipt, but your question re VAT-free end cost is a good one.  There is a thread devoted to customs and VAT issues in the Hermes shopping forum.  The people there are very knowledgeable about this type of stuff.


----------



## MyCherrity

This is really helpful, thank you!!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Does anyone know the how customs taxes and duties are calculated?

I can’t seem to find a calculator or chart or brackets anywhere. I called DHL and they said they don’t know anything about it and it’s at the government’s discretion.

How does that even make sense? I understand under $800 there is no duty. In the past I paid $150 on a bag that costed $1500. I’m wondering how much duties I will pay on a $3000 bag from the U.K.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

From my experiences, it is at the government (employee) discretion to some extent, because some bags that cost 3K will never even be charged. They don't have time to check every inbound package, so many items go through completely without a tax/duty. If the employee has time, they might do extra checking. I've never been charged for a UK item, but I have for a Japanese item that was only $300, and it was about $68 on that item, and the UK item (no charge) was 2500. It's quite random. But they hold your package hostage until you pay. Some stores (like Selfridges) will pay a custom/duty tax on your behalf so you won't get any charges at all. And some sellers/companies will ship it as a gift or low value so the chances of a tax/duty are gone. I paid $68 on a bag that was $300 so I'm not sure why that happened - perhaps it also matters how the package is sent (post office versus a delivery service).


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Thanks for the quick reply. My duties ended up being $300 for my purchase. It just boggles my mind, how it's up to the agent to decided how much duty the person should pay and there isn't a set rate or percentage. 

I actually only order from SelfridgesUK and I have always had to pay duties. How have you had them pay for your duties? 



ccbaggirl89 said:


> From my experiences, it is at the government (employee) discretion to some extent, because some bags that cost 3K will never even be charged. They don't have time to check every inbound package, so many items go through completely without a tax/duty. If the employee has time, they might do extra checking. I've never been charged for a UK item, but I have for a Japanese item that was only $300, and it was about $68 on that item, and the UK item (no charge) was 2500. It's quite random. But they hold your package hostage until you pay. Some stores (like Selfridges) will pay a custom/duty tax on your behalf so you won't get any charges at all. And some sellers/companies will ship it as a gift or low value so the chances of a tax/duty are gone. I paid $68 on a bag that was $300 so I'm not sure why that happened - perhaps it also matters how the package is sent (post office versus a delivery service).


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Michelleka2 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. My duties ended up being $300 for my purchase. It just boggles my mind, how it's up to the agent to decided how much duty the person should pay and there isn't a set rate or percentage.
> 
> I actually only order from SelfridgesUK and I have always had to pay duties. How have you had them pay for your duties?


It's included at the price at checkout, that's how their online store works for non-EU purchases.


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It's included at the price at checkout, that's how their online store works for non-EU purchases.



Oh maybe for online but I have an SA in the store that I am in contact with and she takes off 16.66% for the VAT tax. If you want her information, I'll be happy to pass it along to you. They have so much in the store, I never look at their website. I usually find what I like here in the states, try it on and then message her with pictures and sizes. Anything less then $800.00 you do not pay duties.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Michelleka2 said:


> Oh maybe for online but I have an SA in the store that I am in contact with and she takes off 16.66% for the VAT tax. If you want her information, I'll be happy to pass it along to you. They have so much in the store, I never look at their website. I usually find what I like here in the states, try it on and then message her with pictures and sizes. Anything less then $800.00 you do not pay duties.


that is very helpful... i will keep it in mind, thanks. i normally shop there during the holiday sales, and yes, just online.

you might want to look here: https://www.usitc.gov/tata/hts/bychapter/index.htm

if you find the category and download the spreadsheet it gives the percentages they should charge...


----------



## Rouge H

Try this

https://www.simplyduty.com/import-calculator/


----------



## afsweet

I think my address must be flagged or something because I now always have to pay customs and state use tax whenever I get an international shipment. Just something to keep in mind!


----------



## cas1968

Hi

I need some advice. I will be travelling to the UK, France & Italy in May with my cousin and plan to make a few purchases. Since I live in Australia, I plan to claim the VAT back.

My question is what are peoples experience when claiming the VAT back and how did you go about it. My cousin went a few years ago, she lodged her receipts in the drop box as the queue to claim was way too long and sometime later the money was deposited back onto her card.  But I was speaking to my Chanel SA this morning and she went last year and she advised me when I make the purchase to say I want my refund back in cash. She advised this as she made purchases worth a substantial amount of money and never received the VAT back on her card.

Any advise would greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## cas1968

please can an admin delete this thread as I have posted it in the wrong section


----------



## cas1968

Hi

I need some advice. I will be travelling to the UK, France & Italy in May with my cousin and plan to make a few purchases. Since I live in Australia, I plan to claim the VAT back.

My question is what are peoples experience when claiming the VAT back and how did you go about it. My cousin went a few years ago, she lodged her receipts in the drop box as the queue to claim was way too long and sometime later the money was deposited back onto her card. But I was speaking to my Chanel SA this morning and she went last year and she advised me when I make the purchase to say I want my refund back in cash. She advised this as she made purchases worth a substantial amount of money and never received the VAT back on her card.

Any advise would greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## natalia0128

I have questions.... I will not be in Germany until this Saturday, but i want to ask my cousin  get a bag from a store( I can ask the store print out  the tax return form for tourist, no passport require)
my question is when I submit the tax return form.does my item qualify for rebate?  Do they check the exactly day I enter to Germany on the item I purchased?


----------



## kaseyface

The VAT has me completely confused. BF and I are planning a trip to visit his cousin in Brussels with stops in Paris and London. If I fly into Paris, purchase a bag, and then a week later leave for the States via Brussels, at what point do I submit the VAT forms?


----------



## luckyblackdress

kaseyface said:


> The VAT has me completely confused. BF and I are planning a trip to visit his cousin in Brussels with stops in Paris and London. If I fly into Paris, purchase a bag, and then a week later leave for the States via Brussels, at what point do I submit the VAT forms?



Right before your flight that is bringing our outside the EU


----------



## nycgirl79

Despite reading numerous blogs and articles, I can’t seem to find an answer so I’m hoping someone can help me out.
I’m currently in Paris, and looking to purchase a bag. It looks like Le Bon Marche has an on-site refund point of 10.8%. If I take advantage of the immediate refund, do I still need to get papers stamped at CDG on my way home? I would love to avoid the crazy long VAT refund lines, so if this is one way of doing that, great. Additionally, does any know the exact import percentage fee (duty fee? have no idea what it’s called!) charged by the US?
Thank you so much!


----------



## pandalover1119

Hi everyone! I’ll be going to France soon and was wondering about the VAT refund. If I make a purchase with half credit card and cash, how does the refund work? Because I know CC refunds are higher than cash...thank you!


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

pandalover1119 said:


> Hi everyone! I’ll be going to France soon and was wondering about the VAT refund. If I make a purchase with half credit card and cash, how does the refund work? Because I know CC refunds are higher than cash...thank you!



They can put the entire refund on your CC, no problem.


----------



## Allisonfaye

kaseyface said:


> The VAT has me completely confused. BF and I are planning a trip to visit his cousin in Brussels with stops in Paris and London. If I fly into Paris, purchase a bag, and then a week later leave for the States via Brussels, at what point do I submit the VAT forms?



You would do it in Brussels.


----------



## cmd28

I believe if you're doing the immediate VAT refund, then you don't need to go to the VAT refund at the airport. 

US Customs allows you to bring back $800 (or $1600 if traveling with your spouse). They will tax you a fixed 3% for the first $1k over that limit. Anything over that, they will tax you about 4-6% for a leather handbag (this percentage varies depending on the item and it's up the US Customs officer to determine the percentage).


----------



## nycgirl79

cmd28 said:


> I believe if you're doing the immediate VAT refund, then you don't need to go to the VAT refund at the airport.
> 
> US Customs allows you to bring back $800 (or $1600 if traveling with your spouse). They will tax you a fixed 3% for the first $1k over that limit. Anything over that, they will tax you about 4-6% for a leather handbag (this percentage varies depending on the item and it's up the US Customs officer to determine the percentage).




Thank you so much, cmd28!


----------



## jmc3007

nycgirl79 said:


> Despite reading numerous blogs and articles, I can’t seem to find an answer so I’m hoping someone can help me out.
> I’m currently in Paris, and looking to purchase a bag. It looks like Le Bon Marche has an on-site refund point of 10.8%. If I take advantage of the immediate refund, do I still need to get papers stamped at CDG on my way home? I would love to avoid the crazy long VAT refund lines, so if this is one way of doing that, great. Additionally, does any know the exact import percentage fee (duty fee? have no idea what it’s called!) charged by the US?
> Thank you so much!


Yes you still need to scan the VAT refund form using the Pablo kiosk as the airport or Bon Marche will claw back the detaxe amount using your cc after 3 months, they need to see electronic proof that your item left the country. Btw it’s mostly automated nowadays at CDG airport for refund, only occasionally that you will have to appear before customs officials, depending on the time of day, lines shouldn’t be a problem anymore, they move much faster, it’s like scanning for a price at the supermarket. Bon Marche is v good about explaining how the process works.


----------



## eckw

pandalover1119 said:


> Hi everyone! I’ll be going to France soon and was wondering about the VAT refund. If I make a purchase with half credit card and cash, how does the refund work? Because I know CC refunds are higher than cash...thank you!



I think you’ve confused the payment process with the VAT refund process. 

How you pay doesn’t affect your VAT refund process or the amount received back. ie. no matter how you make the purchase (all cash, all CC or half cash/half CC), the VAT refund process is the same. 

When you pay, some retailers will ask how you want your the VAT refund. (Others leave it blank on the VAT form and you fill it in yourself). You can choose to get it back via credit card or cash. 

If you elect to receive the refund in cash, you get less back but personally I find it safer and less troublesome as it’s done right at the airport on departure and you don’t have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## nycgirl79

jmc3007 said:


> Yes you still need to scan the VAT refund form using the Pablo kiosk as the airport or Bon Marche will claw back the detaxe amount using your cc after 3 months, they need to see electronic proof that your item left the country. Btw it’s mostly automated nowadays at CDG airport for refund, only occasionally that you will have to appear before customs officials, depending on the time of day, lines shouldn’t be a problem anymore, they move much faster, it’s like scanning for a price at the supermarket. Bon Marche is v good about explaining how the process works.



Thank you!!


----------



## OsloChic

Hi everyone! I have a stop over in Heathrow next month and want to visit Chanel My question is this, how do I conceal my purchase from customs back in Norway? Paying toll in Norway makes it not that much cheaper than full price, and if you get stopped with a purchase that should have been presented to them they will confiscate it. 

I suppose buying something small is a good idea, but do you have any other tips?


----------



## natalia0128

I asked my cousin to send me Hermes twilly (€145) from Germany to US ( sold out in US). 
I wondered do I have to  pay import tax for gift send from Germany. 
Or my cousin have to pay in advance when she ship  that  item. 
Could someone share some experiences send stuffs from Europe unions to US?
thanks 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## remainsilly

My experiences, with Germany/US packages:
1) fill out customs form to declare contents/value
2) mark as "gift"
3) US international postage cost is much higher than Germany's
4) around Christmas, German mail delivery crawls as a drunken slug

No duties paid, either end. For gifts.
You will not have trouble with twilly.


----------



## simbadog

I found a bag online in the UK (John Lewis) that shows price including “all applicable tax” but want to ship to me in the US—international delivery is 18.00.

Without knowing the method of shipment, does anybody have experience in what to expect with an “import” —cost?

I searched but could not find anything, thought here would be best place to post question. Thank you!


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

simbadog said:


> I found a bag online in the UK (John Lewis) that shows price including “all applicable tax” but want to ship to me in the US—international delivery is 18.00.
> 
> Without knowing the method of shipment, does anybody have experience in what to expect with an “import” —cost?
> 
> I searched but could not find anything, thought here would be best place to post question. Thank you!


Hi I am having this same issue right now.  I want to buy a bag from a UK merchant to ship to me in the US.  I emailed them to ask if they knew what the customs fees would be for me and they said they weren't sure but their estimate would be around 20% of the cost of the item.  However I have no idea how accurate that estimate is.  I may start a separate thread.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

I want to buy a bag from a UK merchant to ship to me in the US.  I emailed them to ask if they knew what the customs fees would be for me and they said they weren't sure but their estimate would be around 20% of the cost of the item.  However I have no idea how accurate that estimate is.  

Has anyone imported leather handbags into the US from Europe and do you know what % the customs fee is?


----------



## isun83

Hi- I’m traveling to Paris and would love to get some advice. How do you guys pack returning home? 

1. Is there a VAT refund outside the gate at CDG? Can I check in my goods after VAT refund after the process? 

2. Do you recommend putting your bags and goods inside the carry on or check them in? 

3. Also, what do you do with boxes and shopping bags?  Do you need to have them with you to show at the refund? Do people toss them out? 

Thank you!


----------



## msohm

isun83 said:


> Hi- I’m traveling to Paris and would love to get some advice. How do you guys pack returning home?
> 
> 1. Is there a VAT refund outside the gate at CDG? Can I check in my goods after VAT refund after the process?
> 
> 2. Do you recommend putting your bags and goods inside the carry on or check them in?
> 
> 3. Also, what do you do with boxes and shopping bags?  Do you need to have them with you to show at the refund? Do people toss them out?
> 
> Thank you!



1. Yes, there are VAT refund agents/Pablo booths outside of the gate near check-in areas. Go there first and then check-in after in case you need to show goods.

2. I always carry on the valuables. In case of theft or loss, airlines only cover so much.

3. You don’t need original packaging. I’ve usually kept boxes and checked in a cardboard box of boxes filled with worn clothes and/or shoes. You can get a cardboard box from your hotel (if they have one) or at an Office Depot (there’s one that’s a 10-15 minute walk north of the Louvre).

Enjoy Paris!


----------



## marwaaa

Does Canada have a process similar to VAT refunds in Europe? Any advice is appreciated!!


----------



## pandalover1119

Hi everyone! I’m planning a trip to Paris for about 2 weeks and will fly from US-France however I’ll probably travel around Europe (Belgium, Germany, etc) during my time in Europe. 

1. If I purchase in Paris, am I still eligible to get my VAT refund when I come back to the states? 

2. VAT refund for Paris is 12%..does anyone know the rates for Belgium? (Or is there a website that lists these percentages?)

Thank you!


----------



## Gabs007

OsloChic said:


> Hi everyone! I have a stop over in Heathrow next month and want to visit Chanel My question is this, how do I conceal my purchase from customs back in Norway? Paying toll in Norway makes it not that much cheaper than full price, and if you get stopped with a purchase that should have been presented to them they will confiscate it.
> 
> I suppose buying something small is a good idea, but do you have any other tips?



You could send it to yourself, but use a UK sending address, send it registered and mark it as a gift. I have sent presents to friends in Norway, was never an issue even if the items were designer. Usually a little letter helps or a card, in case they open it, but if it isn't from a business address or something that is forbidden to send, it tends to not be an issue


----------



## francesmonique

Hi everyone, 

I'll be heading to Europe in January. I'll be flying RT from Oslo, Norway but I'll be traveling to Barcelona, Paris, London. When should I claim VAT? I will most likely do the most shopping in Paris as I plan on buying a Celine while there and possibly a bag for my mom as well. I don't anticipate doing any shopping in Spain or England, if I do shop in England it'll most likely be from the Liberty sale.


----------



## Gabs007

francesmonique said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'll be heading to Europe in January. I'll be flying RT from Oslo, Norway but I'll be traveling to Barcelona, Paris, London. When should I claim VAT? I will most likely do the most shopping in Paris as I plan on buying a Celine while there and possibly a bag for my mom as well. I don't anticipate doing any shopping in Spain or England, if I do shop in England it'll most likely be from the Liberty sale.



To be honest, Madrid is superb for shopping and amazing bargains to be had, with the low Pound rate, even the UK is not that bad, especially if you hit the sales in January. you should definitely check out Harvey Nichols and Selfridges.


----------



## cph706

What is the process when ordering online via Etsy from France? Item is a bag for $750. I'd get it in a heartbeat but so unsure about import process! Thanks for any help!


----------



## Gabs007

I haven't bought from Etsy but a friend does regularly, usually the delivery company charges the import duty from you and then hands the amount over to customs and revenues.


----------



## youngster

francesmonique said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'll be heading to Europe in January. I'll be flying RT from Oslo, Norway but I'll be traveling to Barcelona, Paris, London. When should I claim VAT? I will most likely do the most shopping in Paris as I plan on buying a Celine while there and possibly a bag for my mom as well. I don't anticipate doing any shopping in Spain or England, if I do shop in England it'll most likely be from the Liberty sale.



Get your VAT forms stamped by tbe Customs agents from the last EU country that you visit when you are departing that country. They will check your passport and boarding pass to verify that you are actually departing that day.  (If you are departing by train, there are Customs desks at the major train stations too.)

You can then either mail the forms to the appropriate agent (such as Global Blue or Premier) with the envelope provided by the merchant with your stamped VAT forms OR you can then go to the appropriate Global Blue, Premier, etc desk at the airport and drop off the forms. If you go to the desk, you have the option of talking your refund in cash on the spot minus a small fee (anywhere from around 2 - 25 Euros depending on the size of the refund). 

They provide the refund in Euros and will ask if you want to convert to your home currency. Don't do it before checking the conversion rates carefully. I'd take the euros and either keep them for a future trip or exchange them when you get home with your regular bank who will likely give you a better exchange rate.


----------



## senocs

Hi everyone
I am thinking of buying something at Prada in Amsterdam and I wanted to check something about the VAT refund process. I live in Singapore and I will be flying back to Singapore from Amsterdam via a transfer in Istanbul :
AMS-IST
IST-SIN

So if I purchase something from Prada in Amsterdam, do I do the VAT refund process and collect my VAT in Amsterdam (Schiphol) or do I do my VAT refund in Istanbul ? Is Turkey part of the EU already ?


----------



## millivanilli

francesmonique said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'll be heading to Europe in January. I'll be flying RT from Oslo, Norway but I'll be traveling to Barcelona, Paris, London. When should I claim VAT? I will most likely do the most shopping in Paris as I plan on buying a Celine while there and possibly a bag for my mom as well. I don't anticipate doing any shopping in Spain or England, if I do shop in England it'll most likely be from the Liberty sale.


 Noway isn't part of the EU so Oslo / Barcelona VAT then Paris /UK as Uk isn't part of the EU either.


----------



## millivanilli

senocs said:


> Hi everyone
> I am thinking of buying something at Prada in Amsterdam and I wanted to check something about the VAT refund process. I live in Singapore and I will be flying back to Singapore from Amsterdam via a transfer in Istanbul :
> AMS-IST
> IST-SIN
> 
> So if I purchase something from Prada in Amsterdam, do I do the VAT refund process and collect my VAT in Amsterdam (Schiphol) or do I do my VAT refund in Istanbul ? Is Turkey part of the EU already ?


 erm... afaIk  RIGHT NOW Turkey isn't part of the EU yet.  But you should check out before leaving as Turkey / EU - that's a pretty spirited discussion that has been going on for over 14 years. I sort of lost track but my last info is that they are still waiting for my country to fulfull their part of the deal - it's a bone of contention the Turkey goes EU-thing. nuff said.


----------



## bellapurse

senocs said:


> Hi everyone
> I am thinking of buying something at Prada in Amsterdam and I wanted to check something about the VAT refund process. I live in Singapore and I will be flying back to Singapore from Amsterdam via a transfer in Istanbul :
> AMS-IST
> IST-SIN
> 
> So if I purchase something from Prada in Amsterdam, do I do the VAT refund process and collect my VAT in Amsterdam (Schiphol) or do I do my VAT refund in Istanbul ? Is Turkey part of the EU already ?



Amsterdam, you are just connecting through Istanbul.


----------



## fullmetalmadi

Hello!
I wanted to clear something up about the tax free/vat free shopping. I have done it many times in the past however, I was always returning directly to the states from the departure airport. My next trip is a little different and may need to be planned accordingly depending on how much of a pain this process might be. I am flying directly from the states to London and plan on staying there for a few days. After, I am flying to Barcelona and staying there for a few days. I plan on shopping in both countries. I know that when I leave London, I will go through customs and will submit my refund and such there. My concern is if I transit back through the UK, will I get fined for brining these items back in even though I am not leaving the airport? If this is the case, I will then transit through another EU country to get home. Also, if I go lets say Frankfurt to go back to the states, I know you must submit your refund and receive the stamp at the last departure from the EU. Is there a way to do this inside the transit area or must I go outside of security to do this? I may have to go outside of security anyway (I work in the airline industry and if I check my bag it will only go to the next destination not all the way through) but if I am able to stay in the transit area to do this it would be a lot easier. Sorry if this is very confusing. If you have any experience with this please let me know.


----------



## fullmetalmadi

Hello!
I wanted to clear something up about the tax free/vat free shopping. I have done it many times in the past however, I was always returning directly to the states from the departure airport. My next trip is a little different and may need to be planned accordingly depending on how much of a pain this process might be. I am flying directly from the states to London and plan on staying there for a few days. After, I am flying to Barcelona and staying there for a few days. I plan on shopping in both countries. I know that when I leave London, I will go through customs and will submit my refund and such there. My concern is if I transit back through the UK, will I get fined for brining these items back in even though I am not leaving the airport? If this is the case, I will then transit through another EU country to get home. Also, if I go lets say Frankfurt to go back to the states, I know you must submit your refund and receive the stamp at the last departure from the EU. Is there a way to do this inside the transit area or must I go outside of security to do this? I may have to go outside of security anyway (I work in the airline industry and if I check my bag it will only go to the next destination not all the way through) but if I am able to stay in the transit area to do this it would be a lot easier. Sorry if this is very confusing. If you have any experience with this please let me know.


----------



## Cheyjenkins

Hey! I hope this is the right place to post 

I really love collecting vintage purses. I’m in Canada and I’m considering importing purses from both Japan and the US. Is my duty fee based on the original cost of the bag, or the price that I paid? Does anyone have any experience with duty fees involving used bags? Thanks


----------



## Gabs007

Cheyjenkins said:


> Hey! I hope this is the right place to post
> 
> I really love collecting vintage purses. I’m in Canada and I’m considering importing purses from both Japan and the US. Is my duty fee based on the original cost of the bag, or the price that I paid? Does anyone have any experience with duty fees involving used bags? Thanks



Not sure how it is in Canada, but in most countries (at least the ones I lived in) it depends on the price you paid, it helps if the seller puts in a print out (like if you bought from a private seller) with the transaction, otherwise customs often will do an estimate, and that is rarely in your favour but based on the price of a new bag.


----------



## Gabs007

fullmetalmadi said:


> Hello!
> I wanted to clear something up about the tax free/vat free shopping. I have done it many times in the past however, I was always returning directly to the states from the departure airport. My next trip is a little different and may need to be planned accordingly depending on how much of a pain this process might be. I am flying directly from the states to London and plan on staying there for a few days. After, I am flying to Barcelona and staying there for a few days. I plan on shopping in both countries. I know that when I leave London, I will go through customs and will submit my refund and such there. My concern is if I transit back through the UK, will I get fined for brining these items back in even though I am not leaving the airport? If this is the case, I will then transit through another EU country to get home. Also, if I go lets say Frankfurt to go back to the states, I know you must submit your refund and receive the stamp at the last departure from the EU. Is there a way to do this inside the transit area or must I go outside of security to do this? I may have to go outside of security anyway (I work in the airline industry and if I check my bag it will only go to the next destination not all the way through) but if I am able to stay in the transit area to do this it would be a lot easier. Sorry if this is very confusing. If you have any experience with this please let me know.



Google the airport from where you are leaving and check with them. I don't think there is a fine if you are passing through, what might happen is that they note which items you are bringing in and make sure you take them out of the country with you again, if you haven't paid tax in an EU country.


----------



## eustaciasgarden

Every country has a different rules/amounts to buy.  Here is the link of all the refund locations http://www.globalblue.com/tax-free-shopping/refund-points/


----------



## isun83

Hello ladies! I’m traveling to Paris next week. I’ll be traveling with my Chanel bag. It looks fairly new. Do I have to declare it before I leave? I don’t want to be questioned coming back.

I also plan to buy bags and small leather goods while traveling. How does duty rate for US customs work after $800 duty free and up to $1000 3% rate? I plan to purchase around $6000 and I’d love to know how much I have to pay returuning back. Thank you in advance!!


----------



## bellapurse

isun83 said:


> Hello ladies! I’m traveling to Paris next week. I’ll be traveling with my Chanel bag. It looks fairly new. Do I have to declare it before I leave? I don’t want to be questioned coming back.
> 
> I also plan to buy bags and small leather goods while traveling. How does duty rate for US customs work after $800 duty free and up to $1000 3% rate? I plan to purchase around $6000 and I’d love to know how much I have to pay returuning back. Thank you in advance!!



Hi!

I usually take pictures of my bags before I travel.  If I’m ever questioned I can show those pics.  As far as customs they are all different and very inconsistent.  The times that I have paid it was 3% for the first $1000 above the $800.  After that first $1000 the rest is calculated at 5%.  They have a table with the different categories.  For example silk is taxed at a different rate than leather goods.


----------



## lulilu

bellapurse said:


> Hi!
> 
> I usually take pictures of my bags before I travel.  If I’m ever questioned I can show those pics.  As far as customs they are all different and very inconsistent.  The times that I have paid it was 3% for the first $1000 above the $800.  After that first $1000 the rest is calculated at 5%.  They have a table with the different categories.  For example silk is taxed at a different rate than leather goods.



Taking pictures that show date and location is a good idea.  You could also take a picture of the receipt for the bag as extra "protection."


----------



## mmilyy

Hi everyone, long time lurker to these forums, first time poster.

I have a question - my MIL went to Italy about a month ago and bought two Prada bags. She had the VAT refund form filled out at the store and at the Rome airport, got it stamped and sealed in an envelope by customs. When she went to get the form processed at the airport VAT office, the office was closed, and there was just a mail slot where everyone dropped off their forms. She said it looked very messy and nobody was working at the office. Today, she found a charge on her credit card labeled "Tax Refund Roma". She is being charged for VAT, not refunded, even though she already paid full price (i.e. including VAT) when she purchased the bags.

Has this happened to anyone? Why is she being charged further for VAT? She called her credit card company and they asked to see backup of the VAT form, but she doesn't have a copy of it since it was sealed and dropped off at the office. It's fine if she doesn't get the refund but we don't understand why she is being charged more. She has shopped in Europe many times before and hasn't ever had a problem with getting her VAT refund.


----------



## lulilu

I can't offer any advice ^^^ but I have taken to taking pictures of the VAT forms in case I need them in a situation such as yours. 
I hope this gets straightened out.


----------



## bellapurse

mmilyy said:


> Hi everyone, long time lurker to these forums, first time poster.
> 
> I have a question - my MIL went to Italy about a month ago and bought two Prada bags. She had the VAT refund form filled out at the store and at the Rome airport, got it stamped and sealed in an envelope by customs. When she went to get the form processed at the airport VAT office, the office was closed, and there was just a mail slot where everyone dropped off their forms. She said it looked very messy and nobody was working at the office. Today, she found a charge on her credit card labeled "Tax Refund Roma". She is being charged for VAT, not refunded, even though she already paid full price (i.e. including VAT) when she purchased the bags.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone? Why is she being charged further for VAT? She called her credit card company and they asked to see backup of the VAT form, but she doesn't have a copy of it since it was sealed and dropped off at the office. It's fine if she doesn't get the refund but we don't understand why she is being charged more. She has shopped in Europe many times before and hasn't ever had a problem with getting her VAT refund.



This has never happened to me.  I know some stores don’t charge you the VAT when they processed the paperwork but you are given a grace period.  If the grace period is over then they’ll charge the VAT that was credited.  I’m guessing your MIL couldn’t get the paperwork stamp so the VAT was not validated and the grace period is over.  If the VAT was not validated then there’s not much you can do.  If she got  the forms validated try contacting the store.  They usually keep copies of the paperwork.  Good luck!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Hi!  I'm considering a purchase on Ebay.  I'm in the US and the seller is in the UK. It's a small leather clutch and it will be around $900 plus shipping unless the seller accepts the offer I think I might make. She ships via Royal International Mail. Would I pay import duties? If so, would it be on the whole purchase amount? And what would be the worst case scenario on the percentage? 8%?


----------



## nicole0612

Freak4Coach said:


> Hi!  I'm considering a purchase on Ebay.  I'm in the US and the seller is in the UK. It's a small leather clutch and it will be around $900 plus shipping unless the seller accepts the offer I think I might make. She ships via Royal International Mail. Would I pay import duties? If so, would it be on the whole purchase amount? And what would be the worst case scenario on the percentage? 8%?



You would only pay on the amount over $800, so it would be very minimal, if you are charged.


----------



## Freak4Coach

nicole0612 said:


> You would only pay on the amount over $800, so it would be very minimal, if you are charged.



That makes a big difference in my decision. Thank you so much!


----------



## nicole0612

Freak4Coach said:


> That makes a big difference in my decision. Thank you so much!



You’re welcome.


----------



## tippyknu

For those who have claimed VAT and had a connecting flight home, did you go to the Customs office at the first airport or the connecting airport? I’m flying to Madrid from the U.S. I plan to shop in Madrid, and the flight back to the U.S. connects in Munich for 1 hr. Any experience with this or a similar scenario? And if you’ve flown out of Madrid and gone to customs any personal tips? TIA!


----------



## bellapurse

tippyknu said:


> For those who have claimed VAT and had a connecting flight home, did you go to the Customs office at the first airport or the connecting airport? I’m flying to Madrid from the U.S. I plan to shop in Madrid, and the flight back to the U.S. connects in Munich for 1 hr. Any experience with this or a similar scenario? And if you’ve flown out of Madrid and gone to customs any personal tips? TIA!



You declare everything in Madrid


----------



## francesmonique

I just got back from 2 weeks in Europe yesterday. I had a difficult time getting my VAT process done. 

I spent a good amount in Paris, from there I took the train to London. I flew from Heathrow to Oslo (non EU country). At Heathrow they wouldn’t stamp my documents since I wasn’t yet leaving Europe. Since I was going to a non EU country they needed to stamp my forms but they insisted I do it in Oslo. At the Oslo airport they couldn’t process my forms because they aren’t an EU country and have nothing to do with their VAT refunds.

Luckily the French consulate here in LA can help provide documents to process my forms for a fee of $31, since I’m due back €350 it’s well worth it. 

For the items I purchased in the UK I am out of luck. But luckily those were smaller purchases at LV so I mont losing out on much.


If you purchase in France and are unable to do the VAT in the airport any embassy or consulate can help you in the states.


----------



## Nori

Greetings!!
 i am travelling to Spain in Sept. I want to buy a designer bag to save some money. My flight back to USA is from Barcelona with connection at Madrid. The layover is 1 hour 55 mins. Where do I process my claims? I am hoping it will be Barcelona since I can go to the airport early and get that taken care of. If not, i am very nervous with the time i have in Madrid will I able to process it? I thank you for all your time in advance.


----------



## msohm

Nori said:


> Greetings!!
> i am travelling to Spain in Sept. I want to buy a designer bag to save some money. My flight back to USA is from Barcelona with connection at Madrid. The layover is 1 hour 55 mins. Where do I process my claims? I am hoping it will be Barcelona since I can go to the airport early and get that taken care of. If not, i am very nervous with the time i have in Madrid will I able to process it? I thank you for all your time in advance.



Try Barcelona first. I scanned a Barcelona receipt on their automated machine, received a green check mark, took a photo of my customs forms, and then mailed it in the appropriate mail boxes. I never had to see an agent and none of my forms came up red. I flew out from CDG the next day.

If the machine gives you red, maybe discuss it with the customs agent in Barcelona?


----------



## Nori

ihalhaiha said:


> Try Barcelona first. I scanned a Barcelona receipt on their automated machine, received a green check mark, took a photo of my customs forms, and then mailed it in the appropriate mail boxes. I never had to see an agent and none of my forms came up red. I flew out from CDG the next day.
> 
> If the machine gives you red, maybe discuss it with the customs agent in Barcelona?



Thank you, ihalhaiha! I will do that and I hope it works for me, too


----------



## EveGreen

is


mercx5 said:


> Can anyone help to advise?  I have a friend going to London who will assist me in purchasing a few items but I need to find out the final costs first.  Anyone? Please......


----------



## EveGreen

mercx5 said:


> Thanks, I searched the net on VAT info already but am unsure what the % refund is specifically for LV purchases in London.
> 
> How about Paris % VAT refunds?  My friend advised that he might also be going to Paris.  Yippee!!  Paris is the cheapest worldwide....let's see what to buy...........


Can you tell me which about the new zealand website which have the cheap products


----------



## jessicaj15

EveGreen said:


> Can you tell me which about the new zealand website which have the cheap products


You can find here finder.com/nz/online-shopping


----------



## EveGreen

thanks alot....


jessicaj15 said:


> You can find here finder.com/nz/online-shopping


How about this website
https://treasurebox.co.nz/


----------



## TheLuxonomy

Hi all,
I just cleared Canadian customs this evening importing my Chanel WOC (from Rue Cambon!!) and as I have spent weeks researching the new customs implications with Canadian European Free Trade Agreement (2017) etc., I wanted to share my knowledge (and sources) as I noticed there was a lot of misinformation and lack of information and I don't want anyone paying more tax or duty than necessary.

First, I will disclaim that information changes on this all the time and I don't keep up and probably won't update this thread and so please do your own research, add developments here, and check my sources for yourself ! Also, I completely understand it's tempting to not declare (I was tempted too) but I don't recommend it as if the officers catch you, there are serious consequences; even beyond seizing your beloved items!

Okay, so let's start with the biggest misconceptions:
*
1) DO NOT PAY DUTY ON YOUR BAGS.* Only pay consumption tax on the amount above your personal exemption (personal exemption is based on the amount of time you spent out of country).
There is now no duty on goods made in the EU imported directly from the EU because of CETA. You will have to pay GST/PST/HST when you come back to Canada depending on your province of residence but do NOT allow them to charge you duty. There is a new Canadian European Free Trade Agreement (CETA) that has eliminated duty on EU purchases of EU manufactured products. My officer this evening AND ALL HER COWORKERS AND SUPERVISORS did not realize there was a new tax code in her computer tax form for CETA and she kept trying to charge my items under "Most-Favoured-Nation Tariff" when she was supposed to use the "Canadian European Trade Tariff' (I can't remember exactly but it's like option 13 or something very far down the list). Do not let them do this. The "Most-Favoured-Nation Tariff code" she wanted to use would have caused me to incur a 10.5% duty charge on top of my 13% HST (I live in Ontario). I explained to her that there must be some way to acknowledge the trade agreement as I had heard about other girls paying only HST when they returned and if they are all processing on the same computer software system, there must be a way. To her credit, she did let me see her screen and we spent some time toggling different fields to find the right tariff code and it immediately pulled duty on my "purse" to 0%. I was very insistent because I had actually called CBSA's hotline 2x to verify there was no duty due to CETA (which is in effect). There are NO good online resources on CETA (they all have to do with commercial goods but it DOES apply to personal goods) so I have nothing to link you to but please call CBSA and I assure you, I saw her CBSA software program recalculate the duty before my own eyes (it's an automated system that takes into account the category of item you are purchasing). CBSA are very quick to pick up the phone as long as you catch them during operating hours. Call toll free in Canada: 1-800-461-9999 or outside Canada at either: 1-204-983-3500 or 1-506-636-5064 (no idea why there are two numbers). Contact page link is here: https://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/contact/bis-sif-eng.html​*2) YOU DO NOT PAY GST/PST/HST ON FOREIGN TAX*.
This is by far the number one myth!!! I called CBSA and they insisted that you do but I FINALLY found the website on CBSA where they definitively say you do not pay HST on the VAT refund you're due to get or have already received. Intuitively, it never made sense why I would pay tax on tax and this page says it plainly: https://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/travel-voyage/declare-eng.html (go to the value for duty section). Excerpt from the CBSA website is below:
*Value for duty and foreign sales tax*
You must declare the "value for duty" of the goods you are importing. Generally, this is the amount you pay for the goods, including any foreign tax assessment. However, any foreign tax already refunded, or to be refunded by a foreign government, does not have to be included in your value for duty declaration.​I referenced this website and the officer was genuinely surprised because she agreed that I should not be charged tax on tax based on the CBSA's own website. I also asked her if she would charge me not based on the refund amount but on the amount of my WOC less all the French taxes (given a service agency ate into my tax refund and that is technically a fee they are charging out of my entitled tax refund). She agreed that made sense given the interpretation of the language (she had her whole team and supervisor review it) and this ended up reducing my taxable amount by another 100 euros.​*3) APPEAL A CBSA DECISION*. If you've been overcharged, you have the right to appeal and please do! The more employees at the CBSA who know all this the better. PLUS luxury is expensive, these duties and taxes are worth a lot of money. See forms and information about appealing here: https://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/recourse-recours/menu-eng.html

*4) THE CBSA TAX CALCULATOR IS INACCURATE AND OUT OF DATE - DOES NOT INCLUDE CETA *(don't let them reference this tax calculator - it's obviously out of date) https://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/travel-voyage/dte-acl/est-cal-eng.html

**** Extra tip:* Do not buy your bags in the States and expect CETA to apply - the EU manufactured items have to also be imported directly from the EU. Horror story from another PF thread is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/chanel-prices-shopping-in-canada.105592/page-540 A girl bought a mini and had to pay duty and tax on her purchase.

*More about my situation:* In total, I spent 4 hours in customs educating the staff with their own CBSA resources about how they should tax me and in the end, I paid the fair amount of tax that I owed my beloved country. Yes, I do feel exasperated and annoyed that officers are not up to date on their information and have obviously been overcharging us for decades but I am glad I did end up only paying exactly what I owed and that I have the opportunity to share all this information with you all! For what it's worth, though the environment was intimidating, the officers were all very kind and fair. In fact, my officer said, as a rule of thumb, they give everyone an extra $300 on a tax free allowance (so long as it's not on tobacco or alcohol) so that saved me an extra ~$40 in taxes. Also, they let me go get my one checked bag from the carousel (I was worried it would go missing since I was in the customs area for ~2.5 hours) and they were fine to have me walk out, get my bag, and bring it right back in by myself (one man offered to take me which was nice but I fared fine). The officer I was dealing with was open-minded about the fact that I might have more info than her and obliged me the time to show her all the proper information and did also spend 4 hours trying to make sure she didn't overcharge me. I'm sure less patient folks would have just charged me what they felt was right and moved on. And her co-workers were very kind as well. I know some girls here have been let through without tax and I was not so lucky but I felt I was treated well given despite the hours it took for me. Good luck everyone!!!

*P.S. I think Ireland is the cheapest place to get bags from Europe due to the higher VAT refund. The VAT in Ireland is higher than France (even though everyone seems to think it's best to buy Chanel in France etc.). VAT refund was 13% at Rue Cambon Chanel. I could have rec'd 16% in Ireland. PLUS Ireland does not require you to get a customs stamp on any individual purchases of 2,000 euros for a VAT refund. The Dublin airport actually presents these receipts to customs on your behalf! My WOC was exactly 2000 euros (I bought in France and then exited from Ireland) and so I needed a customs officer to give me a stamp but it was so easy, he was really nice, and didn't even ask to see my bag (which was great because it would have been a shame to unbox it in an airport).*


----------



## TheLuxonomy

Screenshot saying you don't have to pay tax or duty on foreign tax...


----------



## sushicrave

I recently placed an order on Mytheresa , it was a YSL bag and I got charged duty and my tariff treatment code was 2 which I did research and it was Most-Favoured-Nation (MFN) . I placed a first order from them which was a CHLOE bag and I did not get charged duty, the code was 13. It is super annoying on how they seem to charge duty and tax based on their mood or knowledge. I looked at the dispute process and i seems to be long and painful. I don't know if I should submit the dispute online or not . This really scares me from buying anything from MYTHERESA in the future. DHL was the carrier.


----------



## sushicrave

Anyone from Canada ordered items from Europe and returned them back? When you get charged on duty and tax , do you guys submit  CBSA for tax refund form? Any success?


----------



## Kayceedee88

sushicrave said:


> I recently placed an order on Mytheresa , it was a YSL bag and I got charged duty and my tariff treatment code was 2 which I did research and it was Most-Favoured-Nation (MFN) . I placed a first order from them which was a CHLOE bag and I did not get charged duty, the code was 13. It is super annoying on how they seem to charge duty and tax based on their mood or knowledge. I looked at the dispute process and i seems to be long and painful. I don't know if I should submit the dispute online or not . This really scares me from buying anything from MYTHERESA in the future. DHL was the carrier.


Thanks for posting about your experience with MyTheresa. I’ve been contemplating ordering from them but was too scared of being ding with duty and HST upon arrival of the goods since they ship from Germany. I guess I will not order from them then...


----------



## Kayceedee88

Thank you so much @acey1491 for posting this very detailed and informative thread. I’ve always wondered what you ladies do when arriving back home with your new purchases and this post will really help me and many other Canadian fellows.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Hello all, 

I have a silly question regarding customs based on my purchase from the UK company, 8K Flexwarm (they sell jackets that have a warming unit embedded in them).  Back in February, I purchased 3 jackets during their sale at 30% off - 2 adult versions at 160 GBP each and 1 kid version at 75 GBP so the total was 395 GBP ($512.50 USD) with free shipping to the US. The current retail price for all 3 is 547 GBP (approximately $709 USD).

I received a bill from DHL in late April and they charged me a 28.2% duty based on an item value of $850.37 (approx. 652 GBP). When I contacted 8K, they stated that the prices were previously that high, that they recently lowered them but the customs info was entered into the computer automatically and had no control over it. When I disagreed and pushed back, they agreed to do a partial refund based on the taxes I would've paid if it was at 547 but still not at 395 GBP. 

However, regardless of what the retail is going for, I should only be charged duty based on what I paid right? I tried looking up the info on US Customs and Border Protection site and it said, "The value on a commercial invoice should be the price the buyer in the US paid for the goods, not the amount the goods will be sold for in the US..." 

I just wanted to make sure I'm not wrong before I respond. Thank you in advance!


----------



## lulilu

Has anyone purchased luggage in Europe?  How did you bring it back into the country?  Can you put anything, e.g., other purchases, in it to transport it to US customs?  Or do you have to carry it empty (to prove it is unused)?


----------



## bellapurse

lulilu said:


> Has anyone purchased luggage in Europe?  How did you bring it back into the country?  Can you put anything, e.g., other purchases, in it to transport it to US customs?  Or do you have to carry it empty (to prove it is unused)?



This is a really good question!  I would like to know that too.  I know some people will buy it after security so in that way the VAT is not included in the price.


----------



## serenityneow

Similar to a question above, has anyone in the US bought items from Europe online and returned them?  Is there a way to avoid being dinged with customs twice?


----------



## taeppotie

Hi, I will be going to Sydney, Australia soon & am looking to buy stuff from Chanel, & it will be my first overseas luxury purchase ever! As such, does anyone have any idea of what I should do after my purchase? TIA!! xxx


----------



## Melissa Ann

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a silly question regarding customs based on my purchase from the UK company, 8K Flexwarm (they sell jackets that have a warming unit embedded in them).  Back in February, I purchased 3 jackets during their sale at 30% off - 2 adult versions at 160 GBP each and 1 kid version at 75 GBP so the total was 395 GBP ($512.50 USD) with free shipping to the US. The current retail price for all 3 is 547 GBP (approximately $709 USD).
> 
> I received a bill from DHL in late April and they charged me a 28.2% duty based on an item value of $850.37 (approx. 652 GBP). When I contacted 8K, they stated that the prices were previously that high, that they recently lowered them but the customs info was entered into the computer automatically and had no control over it. When I disagreed and pushed back, they agreed to do a partial refund based on the taxes I would've paid if it was at 547 but still not at 395 GBP.
> 
> However, regardless of what the retail is going for, I should only be charged duty based on what I paid right? I tried looking up the info on US Customs and Border Protection site and it said, "The value on a commercial invoice should be the price the buyer in the US paid for the goods, not the amount the goods will be sold for in the US..."
> 
> I just wanted to make sure I'm not wrong before I respond. Thank you in advance!


The invoice is value.  So had you brought them into US you would have paid based on the receipt.  Thru mail the store fill in the value.  They screwed up,


----------



## Melissa Ann

lulilu said:


> Has anyone purchased luggage in Europe?  How did you bring it back into the country?  Can you put anything, e.g., other purchases, in it to transport it to US customs?  Or do you have to carry it empty (to prove it is unused)?


Customs does not care if you use it as long as you pay.  Only VAT refunds requires it be “new” when you claim refund.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Melissa Ann said:


> The invoice is value.  So had you brought them into US you would have paid based on the receipt.  Thru mail the store fill in the value.  They screwed up,


Thank you for the reply. I ended up finding the US Customs website that stated, "The value on a commercial invoice should be the price the buyer in the US paid for the goods, not for the value the goods would have been sold for in the US."  I didn't back down and the company ended up refunding me the difference directly since they refused to resubmit the paperwork to DHL. Needless to say, I'll be wary from ordering from them again or using companies that only use courier services like DHL in the future!


----------



## missD

hi everyone,

I’d like to purchase a piece of jewelry from japan worth $1400 and the seller will only use DHL.

What types of taxes or customs clearance fees will I be looking at? Does anyone know? 

Thank you!


----------



## missD

To clarify, I am in the US and the pre-owned price of this jewelry is $1400, but retail is $3000.


----------



## isun83

I'm traveling to Europe and will be declaring everything on return. Is there a cap on how much you can spend? I always get nervous about returning back with so many leather goods and bags. Also, do you know if LV limits numbers that you can buy in Paris? Thank you


----------



## Gabs007

isun83 said:


> I'm traveling to Europe and will be declaring everything on return. Is there a cap on how much you can spend? I always get nervous about returning back with so many leather goods and bags. Also, do you know if LV limits numbers that you can buy in Paris? Thank you



I had a friend visiting from the US and she really went on a shopping excursion, as long as you declare everything, they are really not fussed how much you bring back, don't know if this helps but this is on the official website, apart from telling you how much you can bring in duty free, it also explains the forms

https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/454/~/duty-free-exemption,-gifts

And they give an example of the form you have to fill out

https://www.cbp.gov/travel/clearing-cbp/traveler-entry-form


----------



## tearex

isun83 said:


> I'm traveling to Europe and will be declaring everything on return. Is there a cap on how much you can spend? I always get nervous about returning back with so many leather goods and bags. Also, do you know if LV limits numbers that you can buy in Paris? Thank you



ASSUMING YOU ARE IN THE US:

There is no cap to what you can spend personally (), but there _is_ a limit to your duty free exemption. What does this mean? 

If you paid tax/duty (VAT) on an item, you do not need to declare it, with the exception of banned items (like meat, etc).

If you purchased the item duty-free (got a tax form, customs validation, then got cash back or mailed a form to return duty to your CC, etc), the personal exemption is 800 USD per person. If you are traveling as a household (spouse, kids, etc), then the exemption amounts are combined. For example, if it is you and a spouse, personal exemption is raised to 1600 USD for the household.

How does this work in practice? Let's say you got a 3500 euro Chanel bag, where 500 euro of that amount is the VAT (making up numbers, the VAT amount is dependent on the country). You apply to get a portion of that 500 euro back, less processing fees. Using a conversion rate of 1 euro to 1.1 USD, the bag is worth 3300 USD without duty. 

On your entry form back into the US, you check "I have goods to declare". Assuming you are traveling with a spouse and have NO OTHER duty-free items, duty owed is calculated as follows:

3300 - 1600 (exemption allowance) = 1700 USD on which duty is owed

The next 1000 USD is charged at a flat 3%. I'm not sure if this is "combinable" with all persons in the household. Assuming it is (aka, up to 2000 USD):

1700 * 0.03 = $51 owed to customs

So you can see if you buy many luxury items, it is quite easy to go over personal exemption. There are people that fail to declare - some of them get through customs with no issue, but if you get pulled over for secondary inspection, you are hosed and will owe customs and likely be fined as well (plus other implications if you have Trusted Traveler status, etc). 

Better to declare than not - if you do not owe much,  customs is usually reluctant to do the paperwork and will just let it go.


----------



## lulilu

tearex said:


> ASSUMING YOU ARE IN THE US:
> 
> There is no cap to what you can spend personally (), but there _is_ a limit to your duty free exemption. What does this mean?
> 
> If you paid tax/duty (VAT) on an item, you do not need to declare it, with the exception of banned items (like meat, etc).
> 
> If you purchased the item duty-free (got a tax form, customs validation, then got cash back or mailed a form to return duty to your CC, etc), the personal exemption is 800 USD per person. If you are traveling as a household (spouse, kids, etc), then the exemption amounts are combined. For example, if it is you and a spouse, personal exemption is raised to 1600 USD for the household.
> 
> How does this work in practice? Let's say you got a 3500 euro Chanel bag, where 500 euro of that amount is the VAT (making up numbers, the VAT amount is dependent on the country). You apply to get a portion of that 500 euro back, less processing fees. Using a conversion rate of 1 euro to 1.1 USD, the bag is worth 3300 USD without duty.
> 
> On your entry form back into the US, you check "I have goods to declare". Assuming you are traveling with a spouse and have NO OTHER duty-free items, duty owed is calculated as follows:
> 
> 3300 - 1600 (exemption allowance) = 1700 USD on which duty is owed
> 
> The next 1000 USD is charged at a flat 3%. I'm not sure if this is "combinable" with all persons in the household. Assuming it is (aka, up to 2000 USD):
> 
> 1700 * 0.03 = $51 owed to customs
> 
> So you can see if you buy many luxury items, it is quite easy to go over personal exemption. There are people that fail to declare - some of them get through customs with no issue, but if you get pulled over for secondary inspection, you are hosed and will owe customs and likely be fined as well (plus other implications if you have Trusted Traveler status, etc).
> 
> Better to declare than not - if you do not owe much,  customs is usually reluctant to do the paperwork and will just let it go.



Years ago (in the early days of tpf) a woman who used to be a mod posted what happened to her and her friend when the failed to disclose their purchases and got caught.  It was a huge embarrassing nightmare.


----------



## empressrouge

I'm in the US and interested in getting a designer bag in Europe at the end of the year. I'm going to be in Berlin and Vienna, the Seychelles, and then Rome and Florence before heading home. Since I'm leaving the EU twice within 2 weeks, I could either:
1) buy it in Berlin (or possibly Vienna) and drop off forms at VIE or FLR or
2) buy in Rome (or possibly Florence), off the tax forms at or before FLR [all my connecting flights are at non-EU airports]
I know that I'd get a higher VAT refund in Italy than in Germany or Austria, but I'm taking into account other factors. Mainly, _*is generally better to get the VAT refund on your credit card or in cash?*_
I've heard the argument that you can't spend the Euros/foreign currency at the airport as your heading back home, but if I were to buy the bag in Berlin and do all the customs at/before VIE, I can spend the refunded cash during the Italian leg of my trip. We also go to Europe quite often, so don't mind taking home some Euros and using on a future trip.
I also know that there is a fee charged for instant cash refunds, but am weary of an unfavorable [to me] exchange rate Global Blue or Premier Tax Free is using to get/convert a Euro refund on my USD credit card.

Last year, I bought a bag at Printemps in Paris, went to the tax refund office in the store, and took the cash. We spent it during the remainder of our stay and got the customs stamp (and I believe dropped off the forms) at CDG.


----------



## tearex

empressrouge said:


> I'm in the US and interested in getting a designer bag in Europe at the end of the year. I'm going to be in Berlin and Vienna, the Seychelles, and then Rome and Florence before heading home. Since I'm leaving the EU twice within 2 weeks, I could either:
> 1) buy it in Berlin (or possibly Vienna) and drop off forms at VIE or FLR or
> 2) buy in Rome (or possibly Florence), off the tax forms at or before FLR [all my connecting flights are at non-EU airports]
> I know that I'd get a higher VAT refund in Italy than in Germany or Austria, but I'm taking into account other factors. Mainly, _*is generally better to get the VAT refund on your credit card or in cash?*_
> I've heard the argument that you can't spend the Euros/foreign currency at the airport as your heading back home, but if I were to buy the bag in Berlin and do all the customs at/before VIE, I can spend the refunded cash during the Italian leg of my trip. We also go to Europe quite often, so don't mind taking home some Euros and using on a future trip.
> I also know that there is a fee charged for instant cash refunds, but am weary of an unfavorable [to me] exchange rate Global Blue or Premier Tax Free is using to get/convert a Euro refund on my USD credit card.
> 
> Last year, I bought a bag at Printemps in Paris, went to the tax refund office in the store, and took the cash. We spent it during the remainder of our stay and got the customs stamp (and I believe dropped off the forms) at CDG.



It is generally better to get your VAT refund on your credit card because the processing fees for the instant cash is higher. Either way, the VAT is returned as local currency (euro).

For reference, my US credit card has no foreign-transaction fees. Assuming you have the same, charging (and returning) in local currency will always net the best exchange rate compared to anything you can get at a currency exchange, ATM, etc. The tax refund company refunds in euro and my credit card processor does the currency exchange. If your card has a forex fee, it is probably 3%/transaction (check with your bank), whereas instant cash fees tend to be 5-10% or higher.

In my experience, in the EU, it is easier to do a tax refund when the purchase is done in the same country as your final EU-departure airport. Reason being is that they usually have automated systems where you scan a barcode (dependent on country) instead of having to actually get a customs stamp, dropping in the mail, crossing your fingers, etc. Especially when something has to be dropped in the mail, make a copy of your stamped documents by taking a pic with your phone, etc.

On the other hand, I don't have too much experience with the refund at FLR (small airport which I've been to, but in-Schengen), but my experience at Milan/MXP and Italy in general is that the refund queues can be chaotic. No personal experience at VIE, but perhaps the queues there are better.


----------



## connie42

Currently in France and thinking of doing some shopping. I’m trying to get an idea of what customs will be on my purchases. I will definitely go over my allowed amount. I’ve tried looking in the US customs site but it can’t really seem to find the answer. Thanks!


----------



## daisy913

Never came back with more than my allowance, but this link should help. Depending on the item(s), a different tax rate is applied. Tax rates are based on what the item is, its materials, and country of origin. Certain countries have lower rates or exemptions. I would calculate at full tax rate, unless you want to look up what the US has on trade agreements and tariffs with respective countries. A quick browse shows that the highest tax rate towards handbags is 10%, so if you'd rather not browse the website or look up the table (not phone friendly), assume 10% for your calculations.

https://dataweb.usitc.gov/tariff


----------



## fabuleux

connie42 said:


> Currently in France and thinking of doing some shopping. I’m trying to get an idea of what customs will be on my purchases. I will definitely go over my allowed amount. I’ve tried looking in the US customs site but it can’t really seem to find the answer. Thanks!


In the past, I never declared anything and I was never stopped by customs (we are talking dozens of trips to and from Europe). Over the past couple of years, I started to declare the goods I purchased abroad and I was either waved through without paying taxes or charged a low rate like 3%. The most I paid was around $200 for a HAC Hermès bag last summer (which I think cost around 10K, but I don't remember the exact purchase price). In my experience, custom agents are super nice and they really appreciate people being honest and declaring their goods.

PS: The reason I started declaring the goods was, in part, because I feel that I can't complain about the shameful state of the roads in this country or the blatant lack of funding for public education and at the same time avoid paying taxes I owe.


----------



## connie42

fabuleux said:


> In the past, I never declared anything and I was never stopped by customs (we are talking dozens of trips to and from Europe). Over the past couple of years, I started to declare the goods I purchased abroad and I was either waved through without paying taxes or charged a low rate like 3%. The most I paid was around $200 for a HAC Hermès bag last summer (which I think cost around 10K, but I don't remember the exact purchase price). In my experience, custom agents are super nice and they really appreciate people being honest and declaring their goods.
> 
> PS: The reason I started declaring the goods was, in part, because I feel that I can't complain about the shameful state of the roads in this country or the blatant lack of funding for public education and at the same time avoid paying taxes I owe.


Thank you!


----------



## amyheimo

Hi All, I am traveling to Paris in October and I have gathered from previous posts that the best price on Cartier is at the airport.  My question is regarding declaration when re-entering the U.S. - if the item is duty free, how do I calculate the amount of tax I would need to pay upon declaration?


----------



## BagLover2334

Hey guys

Ordered a Gucci bag from FRMODA (and Italian retail website) and I was told I will have to pay customs myself. How much would it cost from import designer bags at 1500 from Italy to the US (specifically California)? I'm so scared of getting hit with a 500 bill or something aha...

Thanks gurlsss


----------



## winniesigh

Has anyone done VAT refund at the Vienna airport? My flight is very early (7AM) and I’m worried that the customs office won’t be open for me to get my stamps.


----------



## fabuleux

winniesigh said:


> Has anyone done VAT refund at the Vienna airport? My flight is very early (7AM) and I’m worried that the customs office won’t be open for me to get my stamps.


They should be open.


----------



## fabuleux

BagLover2334 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Ordered a Gucci bag from FRMODA (and Italian retail website) and I was told I will have to pay customs myself. How much would it cost from import designer bags at 1500 from Italy to the US (specifically California)? I'm so scared of getting hit with a 500 bill or something aha...
> 
> Thanks gurlsss


https://www.cbp.gov/trade/programs-administration/determining-duty-rates


----------



## fabuleux

amyheimo said:


> Hi All, I am traveling to Paris in October and I have gathered from previous posts that the best price on Cartier is at the airport.  My question is regarding declaration when re-entering the U.S. - if the item is duty free, how do I calculate the amount of tax I would need to pay upon declaration?


Custom agents will calculate it for you.


----------



## Eneri90

Hey, if i purchase a bag in paris and then train to london- i can get the VAT from heathrow right?


----------



## amrx87

My husband got me a Chanel bag in Brussels, and is claiming the refund through Premier Tax Free in Munich. I've never used Premier Tax Free before, and the forms and everything look quite different than the Global Blue ones. I got to googling and found some horror stories about the Premier Tax Free program- basically people getting gypped out of their refunds. Can anyone shed any light on this?


----------



## gagabag

amrx87 said:


> My husband got me a Chanel bag in Brussels, and is claiming the refund through Premier Tax Free in Munich. I've never used Premier Tax Free before, and the forms and everything look quite different than the Global Blue ones. I got to googling and found some horror stories about the Premier Tax Free program- basically people getting gypped out of their refunds. Can anyone shed any light on this?


All of my Chanel purchases in EU, TRS is via Premiere TF, at least in my experience and I’ve never had issues as long as you submit all the documents as per instructions. Refund varies between 1-3 weeks.


----------



## Kayceedee88

amrx87 said:


> My husband got me a Chanel bag in Brussels, and is claiming the refund through Premier Tax Free in Munich. I've never used Premier Tax Free before, and the forms and everything look quite different than the Global Blue ones. I got to googling and found some horror stories about the Premier Tax Free program- basically people getting gypped out of their refunds. Can anyone shed any light on this?


Premier Tax is a bit shady (hence those horror stories you read online). Unlike Global Blue which is very fast with the refund and straight forward, I always get my refund back in cash at the airport when it’s Premier Tax instead of waiting for a credit card refund. I don’t wanna risk them not paying me my money back because they claimed that they never received my customs stamped form. 
I know most people prefer credit card refunds to avoid having to pay the 3% cash refund but better be safe than sorry.


----------



## amrx87

gagabag said:


> All of my Chanel purchases in EU, TRS is via Premiere TF, at least in my experience and I’ve never had issues as long as you submit all the documents as per instructions. Refund varies between 1-3 weeks.





Kayceedee88 said:


> Premier Tax is a bit shady (hence those horror stories you read online). Unlike Global Blue which is very fast with the refund and straight forward, I always get my refund back in cash at the airport when it’s Premier Tax instead of waiting for a credit card refund. I don’t wanna risk them not paying me my money back because they claimed that they never received my customs stamped form.
> I know most people prefer credit card refunds to avoid having to pay the 3% cash refund but better be safe than sorry.



Thanks ladies! I suggested that he get the tax back in cash at the airport to avoid any drama down the road, but we'll see!


----------



## winniesigh

amrx87 said:


> Thanks ladies! I suggested that he get the tax back in cash at the airport to avoid any drama down the road, but we'll see!



You did the right thing. I used Premier Tax Free and opted for CC as well to avoid the 3% and immediately regretted it. It took almost 6 weeks to get my refund and at least 4/5 weeks after I'd sent it in, my refund was still marked as having not been received. I then proceeded to Google and found those same horror stories. I did eventually get my refund, much later than they promised but after this experience, I will always be opting for cash. 3% of your total refund = ~$30 if you buy a Chanel Classic Flap, if I'm being generous with the VAT. It's worth $30 for peace of mind.


----------



## Kayceedee88

winniesigh said:


> You did the right thing. I used Premier Tax Free and opted for CC as well to avoid the 3% and immediately regretted it. It took almost 6 weeks to get my refund and at least 4/5 weeks after I'd sent it in, my refund was still marked as having not been received. I then proceeded to Google and found those same horror stories. I did eventually get my refund, much later than they promised but after this experience, I will always be opting for cash. 3% of your total refund = ~$30 if you buy a Chanel Classic Flap, if I'm being generous with the VAT. It's worth $30 for peace of mind.


+1 
The 3% is totally worth the not having the worry and headache. I always get cash refund with Premier Tax and other smaller refund companies. Global Blue is the only company that processes the credit card refund on the spot and I usually see the refund within 2 days or less on my online statement.


----------



## natalia0128

credit card or debit card is good benefits to use for making purchases abroad.
or even to get tax refund back.
 no foreign transaction fee.


----------



## chanelbee23

amyheimo said:


> Hi All, I am traveling to Paris in October and I have gathered from previous posts that the best price on Cartier is at the airport.  My question is regarding declaration when re-entering the U.S. - if the item is duty free, how do I calculate the amount of tax I would need to pay upon declaration?


Hi! Would you know how much the small JUC is at the airport?


----------



## chanelbee23

What does the refund show up as on your credit card statement? Does it just say Global Blue/premiere etc, or does it also mention the store name?
Eg if I have multiple tax forms from say Chanel, Hermes etc, will I be able to tell which refund I have got, by looking at the statement? Or is it all lumped together as one single refund?


----------



## bellapurse

chanelbee23 said:


> What does the refund show up as on your credit card statement? Does it just say Global Blue/premiere etc, or does it also mention the store name?
> Eg if I have multiple tax forms from say Chanel, Hermes etc, will I be able to tell which refund I have got, by looking at the statement? Or is it all lumped together as one single refund?


You’ll get individual refunds for each receipt submitted


----------



## RTA

Has anyone had an issue with submitting a properly stamped VAT form directly to the retailer for a refund only to have the retailer charge the credit card on file for the VAT again? I bought some items at Longchamp in France over the summer and I am still trying to resolve this issue. I had to get my credit card company involved and still no resolution. The purchase was made in July and the VAT form submitted in August.


----------



## natalia0128

does anyone have recommended any credit card or debit card to use overseas?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Eneri90 said:


> Hey, if i purchase a bag in paris and then train to london- i can get the VAT from heathrow right?



Yes.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

natalia0128 said:


> does anyone have recommended any credit card or debit card to use overseas?



Overseas as in from US to Europe? Then:

1. Visa
2. Mastercard
3. Amex

In that order. 

Not affiliated with any of them.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## chanelbee23

bellapurse said:


> You’ll get individual refunds for each receipt submitted


Thanks! Will the store name be mentioned as well?


----------



## bellapurse

chanelbee23 said:


> Thanks! Will the store name be mentioned as well?


I can’t remember if it is the store or the company who owns it


----------



## kosin30

Hi, if I bought two pricey items, a Chanel bag and a tweed coat and have two different VAT forms for them but only one was stamped (forgot to stamp the coat one), do I just declare the bag that did get stamped at US Customs? Because technically I paid tax on the coat in the EU, didn’t get the stamp or go through full VAT refund process. Does that mean I don’t need to declare that coat? Would they let that go?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Both (all) items should be declared. To the best of my knowledge: Having paid EU tax won't exempt the item from applicable US tax. It only affects the declared value.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## cafecreme15

Hi, does anyone know the standard VAT refund percentage on jewelry purchased in the EU? Specifically, in France?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

I don't know what Global Blue/Tax Free i.e. will refund, but VAT in France is 20%.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## lulilu

cafecreme15 said:


> Hi, does anyone know the standard VAT refund percentage on jewelry purchased in the EU? Specifically, in France?



I imagine it depends on the store and the VAT refund company.  For example, for Hermes purchases, the VAT refund is 10% but the VAT paid is higher.


----------



## cafecreme15

lulilu said:


> I imagine it depends on the store and the VAT refund company.  For example, for Hermes purchases, the VAT refund is 10% but the VAT paid is higher.


That’s helpful, thanks! Would you happen to know about VCA?


----------



## Aimee3

cafecreme15 said:


> That’s helpful, thanks! Would you happen to know about VCA?


Just last week I got 12% back from the total purchase at VCA. On the receipt, it shows how much the total TVA is, and of that what the detaxe (VAT) back would be.  Of the total TVA, you get approximately 72% back of the total TVA for detaxe (VAT)


----------



## clairetvo

Hi everyone, I am Claire and a newbie here.

I just read this info on cbp.gov site 
https://www.cbp.gov/travel/international-visitors/kbyg/customs-duty-info

*Items from Certain Countries*
Under what is known as its "301" authority, the United States may impose a much higher than normal duty rate on products from certain countries. *Currently, the United States has imposed a 100 percent rate of duty on certain products of Austria, Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, The Federal Republic of Germany, Greece, Ireland, Italy, Luxembourg, the Netherlands, Portugal, Spain, Sweden and the Ukraine. If you should bring more of any of these products back with you than fall within your exemption or flat rate of duty, (see below) you will pay as much in duty as you paid for the product or products.
*
Has anyone travel to Europe recently and purchased Chanel/LV and experienced paying for the full amount of the bags? This concerns me greatly because I was planning on buying a Chanel bag in Spain next February. IF this is the case, it's totally not worth it to buy overseas anymore. :/ Or am I misunderstanding something here?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

Your quote falls one sentence short:

"While most of the products listed are not the type of goods that travelers would purchase in sufficient quantities to exceed their exemption, diamonds from the Ukraine are subject to the 100 percent duty and might easily exceed the exemption amount."

In short: You probably need to determine/find out what your exemption is and then see if that is sufficient for your purchase(s).

Here's a up to date list of products and limits. I didn't see any bags/luggage/(...) on it.

https://www.federalregister.gov/doc...ment-of-us-wto-rights-in-large-civil-aircraft

Don't let the title fool you, just scroll through the document and you will see.

However, I'd strongly suggest you inquire with CBP sometime before your trip in February to get the latest, up to date information.

To stay up to date, this site is pretty good. Albeit it's a law firm's site and not governmental:

https://www.strtrade.com/f-tariff-actions-resources.html

Hope this helps & sorry for not being able to be more specific.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Luxedesign

Planning a trip to London and Paris in March 2020.  Does anyone know if I will still be able to get a VAT refund in London?  TIA!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Luxedesign said:


> Planning a trip to London and Paris in March 2020.  Does anyone know if I will still be able to get a VAT refund in London?  TIA!



I'm sorry, totally unpredictable at the moment.

UK will hold a general election on December 12th. After that we might know - at least a little - more.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Luxedesign

Thank you for your quick response Oliver!  Much appreciated!


----------



## natalia0128

Urgent Help,
I lost all my credit and debit cards while traveling in Europe. I tried to contact credit company to get the credit number to get VAT refund. Just in case, if i can get my credit card numbers before I leave Europe.  is that possible to get custom stamps and mail in back in US.
or i have a family member,  who will travel in Europe after a week. Can i ask them to drop it off in one of Europe airport?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Hi!

I have a hard time understanding what information you are looking for currently, sorry.

If you already made purchases and have the forms ready, you can (with Global Blue at least) proceed and have the refund issued to a credit card of you choice. (3rd-party: Husband, Spouse, Friend ...) (The only country this is not possible in is: Singapore.)



> (https://www.globalblue.com/customer-services/faqs/#faq-section-2)
> 
> *I paid for my purchases by credit card. Will my credit card information be automatically printed on Tax Free Form?*
> 
> _- No. The credit card you used at affiliated stores is not made available automatically on Tax Free Form.
> Write your credit card number as your preferable refund option on your Form directly._





> (https://www.globalblue.com/customer-services/faqs/#faq-section-2)
> 
> *I want to receive my refund on credit card. Does it have to be the same credit card I used to pay for a purchase?*
> 
> _- No. You can receive your refund on a different credit card as well. You  don’t need to be credit card’s holder.
> The only country, which doesn’t accept 3rd party credit card for receiving refund is Singapore.
> Register for SHOP TAX FREE Card, enter properly your credit card as your preferable refund method during registration process and your refund will be sent to this credit card._



If you're traveling alone: Can you call a friend/family member to get their CC#? You could put that on the form, as you don't need to be the cardholder.

I'd still suggest you call Global Blue, or whichever service you decided to use, and ask them for help with this specific problem.

Hope this helps, and I'm sorry you lost your cards - it's a ****ty situation for sure. Best of luck and all the best for you!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## natalia0128

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a hard time understanding what information you are looking for currently, sorry.
> 
> If you already made purchases and have the forms ready, you can (with Global Blue at least) proceed and have the refund issued to a credit card of you choice. (3rd-party: Husband, Spouse, Friend ...) (The only country this is not possible in is: Singapore.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're traveling alone: Can you call a friend/family member to get their CC#? You could put that on the form, as you don't need to be the cardholder.
> 
> I'd still suggest you call Global Blue, or whichever service you decided to use, and ask them for help with this specific problem.
> 
> Hope this helps, and I'm sorry you lost your cards - it's a ****ty situation for sure. Best of luck and all the best for you!
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


so, i can use my family member credit for VAT refund???
I thought it need to be matching with receipt
 i wanted to call my credit card company to provide 16 numbers. but with 1800 numbers, i would have to pay for every minutes


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

If you use Global Blue, per their FAQ, you can use a 3rd-party CC for the refund. You might want to verify with them, but overall the answer they give in their FAQ is pretty much straight forward about it.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## natalia0128

does anyone know how much the premier tax free charge per form if getting cash??


----------



## natalia0128

quick question,
i got all my tax return forms are stamped l, but i didn't have time to drop off at airport mailboxes or tax return office.
Can i still mail it when I am back to US? 
or should I ask my European family mail it for me???


----------



## Aimee3

natalia0128 said:


> quick question,
> i got all my tax return forms are stamped l, but i didn't have time to drop off at airport mailboxes or tax return office.
> Can i still mail it when I am back to US?
> or should I ask my European family mail it for me???


Was this global blue in France?  I know that even though they give you an envelope to mail the form if its stamped in that machine its done electronically and no need to mail.  I don't even think there are mail boxes near the detaxe area anymore.  
Again if its global blue you can follow your refunds online and know that they have your necessary forms, stamps etc.


----------



## natalia0128

Aimee3 said:


> Was this global blue in France?  I know that even though they give you an envelope to mail the form if its stamped in that machine its done electronically and no need to mail.  I don't even think there are mail boxes near the detaxe area anymore.
> Again if its global blue you can follow your refunds online and know that they have your necessary forms, stamps etc.


no, it was in Amsterdam.... we were late for the flight due to some luggage problems. we got the custom stamped on our receipts but we did not have time to drop off in mail box or stop buy office to get cash. IT ALSO  our last destination on EU


----------



## Aimee3

natalia0128 said:


> no, it was in Amsterdam.... we were late for the flight due to some luggage problems. we got the custom stamped on our receipts but we did not have time to drop off in mail box or stop buy office to get cash. IT ALSO  our last destination on EU


I only have done détaxe in France, Italy or Spain so I’m sorry I do not know if it works the same way in Amsterdam.  Is there a phone number on the forms you could call or a website you can check?


----------



## bindi0930

I have traveled many times to Europe and purchased many LV/Chanel/Hermès/high end items. Here is a little bit on my personal experiences on declaring when coming back to the US
1. I have encountered declaring the items I purchased and still having  CBP searching my luggage. For other designer items, they asked if I had proof that it was purchased prior to my trip. I now always travel with a copy of the receipt or a date stamped picture. I have been told that the burden of proof is on me and without proof they could levy a duty. 
2. I have received mixed answers on calculating the amount to declare. Some officers have told me its the price paid and some said paid minus VAT. I have not received a clear answer on this.
3. Percentage charged is based on the harmonized tariff schedule. I have noticed on handbags (whether leather or not, I have brought back exotics) they want to charge me based on leather regardless of what I tell them.
4. If you shop, declare. The penalty is too high if you get caught and didn’t declare.  If you have Global entry it will be revoked. 
5. Some officers are nice and others are rude.  They want to make you feel a certain way for purchasing designer items and some have bullied me when I try to ask questions l. Threatening to seize my items. The best advice I can give from my experiences is be organized if your going to shop and be knowledgeable of the rules and rates. 

Despite my experiences, every time is a different situation. Has anyone ever used a customs broker or service to price and declare items ahead of their arrival? It is still a significant savings in Europe but sometimes the hassle and harassment is too much even for the savings.


----------



## angersauce

bindi0930 said:


> I have traveled many times to Europe and purchased many LV/Chanel/Hermès/high end items. Here is a little bit on my personal experiences on declaring when coming back to the US
> 1. I have encountered declaring the items I purchased and still having  CBP searching my luggage. For other designer items, they asked if I had proof that it was purchased prior to my trip. I now always travel with a copy of the receipt or a date stamped picture. I have been told that the burden of proof is on me and without proof they could levy a duty.
> 2. I have received mixed answers on calculating the amount to declare. Some officers have told me its the price paid and some said paid minus VAT. I have not received a clear answer on this.
> 3. Percentage charged is based on the harmonized tariff schedule. I have noticed on handbags (whether leather or not, I have brought back exotics) they want to charge me based on leather regardless of what I tell them.
> 4. If you shop, declare. The penalty is too high if you get caught and didn’t declare.  If you have Global entry it will be revoked.
> 5. Some officers are nice and others are rude.  They want to make you feel a certain way for purchasing designer items and some have bullied me when I try to ask questions l. Threatening to seize my items. The best advice I can give from my experiences is be organized if your going to shop and be knowledgeable of the rules and rates.
> 
> Despite my experiences, every time is a different situation. Has anyone ever used a customs broker or service to price and declare items ahead of their arrival? It is still a significant savings in Europe but sometimes the hassle and harassment is too much even for the savings.



Wow, that is intense. Ever since getting Global Entry I’ve not been searched even once. I declare items based on estimated  cost (less VAT, since you are not paying for it whether duty free or refund) in my home currency.  And you don’t even have to itemize the customs form at the Global Entry kiosk, so it’s not like it has to be exact or anyone is even looking to scrutinize it. I always declare everything too, and am not sneaky at all other than putting my items in a travel bag rather than showing up with a bunch of Chanel packaging out in the open. I keep waiting to be searched but it doesn’t happen.  This is just my experience at one airport, I’ve never landed somewhere else domestically from Europe or elsewhere, Global Entry = no one cares to search you ever.


----------



## JoeyLouis

angersauce said:


> Wow, that is intense. Ever since getting Global Entry I’ve not been searched even once. I declare items based on estimated  cost (less VAT, since you are not paying for it whether duty free or refund) in my home currency.  And you don’t even have to itemize the customs form at the Global Entry kiosk, so it’s not like it has to be exact or anyone is even looking to scrutinize it. I always declare everything too, and am not sneaky at all other than putting my items in a travel bag rather than showing up with a bunch of Chanel packaging out in the open. I keep waiting to be searched but it doesn’t happen.  This is just my experience at one airport, I’ve never landed somewhere else domestically from Europe or elsewhere, Global Entry = no one cares to search you ever.


I have global entry, declared and they searched me and charged me tariffs. This was the Detroit airport. LAX was a breeze, But a friend landed in LAX with global entry and they charged her lots of tariffs. Very random.


----------



## angersauce

JoeyLouis said:


> I have global entry, declared and they searched me and charged me tariffs. This was the Detroit airport. LAX was a breeze, But a friend landed in LAX with global entry and they charged her lots of tariffs. Very random.



Ah, that explains it. I only fly ever land at LAX, super easy and no searching! Sorry that Detroit is such a pain in the butt. On the bright side, the worst that can happen is paying, what, a 9% tariff? That reduces the VAT savings to about 3% back, which is still better than buying in the US with sales tax on top of the purchase price. US cost even before sales tax can be higher, especially where the fx rate is now, and it is even more expensive to buy here depending on state sales tax.


----------



## JoeyLouis

angersauce said:


> Ah, that explains it. I only fly ever land at LAX, super easy and no searching! Sorry that Detroit is such a pain in the butt. On the bright side, the worst that can happen is paying, what, a 9% tariff? That reduces the VAT savings to about 3% back, which is still better than buying in the US with sales tax on top of the purchase price. US cost even before sales tax can be higher, especially where the fx rate is now, and it is even more expensive to buy here depending on state sales tax.


Agreed. And the selection overseas is so much better. Didn’t have to beg SA for a mini flap like a peasant in 2016 (they’re more available now).


----------



## warriorwoman

JoeyLouis said:


> I have global entry, declared and they searched me and charged me tariffs. This was the Detroit airport. LAX was a breeze, But a friend landed in LAX with global entry and they charged her lots of tariffs. Very random.


I just got back from France one week ago and landed in Detroit and had no issues whatsoever. Our plane landed at 6:30 pm and we were through immigration, had our bags and were in our car by 6:45. I do have global entry which is now easier than ever. 
Also, the tax free situation in France is now so easy. There was literally nobody else waiting at customs and all you have to do is scan your forms now. There is nothing to mail in. The whole thing took 10 minutes - it was at the Nice airport and I imagine it would take longer in the summer time. In terms of the refunds, one week later and I have 4 of my Global Blue credit card refunds already. I have not had good luck with the other companies over the years so I am presuming I won't get much back from those. However, my Christian Dior My ABC Dior was with Global Blue and I got back $400 on that purchase alone!


----------



## inch

We left the EU via Paris 2 days ago and had factored in time to detax. Ended up only taking us about 10mins also. Items were scanned at the machine and those that were higher in value and/or purchased in another country had to be manually stamped. 

The officers were lovely. Didn’t check any of the items either.


----------



## Gabs007

angersauce said:


> Ah, that explains it. I only fly ever land at LAX, super easy and no searching! Sorry that Detroit is such a pain in the butt. On the bright side, the worst that can happen is paying, what, a 9% tariff? That reduces the VAT savings to about 3% back, which is still better than buying in the US with sales tax on top of the purchase price. US cost even before sales tax can be higher, especially where the fx rate is now, and it is even more expensive to buy here depending on state sales tax.



I totally like LAX, I used to previously fly into Philly and got the connection to LA there, found that they always created a massive hassle and problem, with LAX pretty straight forward and also a direct flight, well worth spending a bit more on the flight


----------



## Kayce

I’m visiting Paris and London next week.  Does anyone know how I would go about getting a VAT refund if I purchase something in Paris (before Brexit is scheduled to happen), take the train to London, and then fly out of London (after Brexit)?  In the past, I’ve been able to process everything in London, but I’ve heard that after 5:00 pm on January 31, that won’t be the case.


----------



## Gabs007

Kayce said:


> I’m visiting Paris and London next week.  Does anyone know how I would go about getting a VAT refund if I purchase something in Paris (before Brexit is scheduled to happen), take the train to London, and then fly out of London (after Brexit)?  In the past, I’ve been able to process everything in London, but I’ve heard that after 5:00 pm on January 31, that won’t be the case.



I wouldn't worry too much, because there is the transition period where I don't think much will change, in a year's time it will be very different, but from my understanding (and I am keeping a close eye on it due to leaving the UK) while the transition period happens and the UK tries to negotiate a deal, the same rules will still apply


----------



## Juilletdix

bindi0930 said:


> I have traveled many times to Europe and purchased many LV/Chanel/Hermès/high end items. Here is a little bit on my personal experiences on declaring when coming back to the US
> 1. I have encountered declaring the items I purchased and still having  CBP searching my luggage. For other designer items, they asked if I had proof that it was purchased prior to my trip. I now always travel with a copy of the receipt or a date stamped picture. I have been told that the burden of proof is on me and without proof they could levy a duty.
> 2. I have received mixed answers on calculating the amount to declare. Some officers have told me its the price paid and some said paid minus VAT. I have not received a clear answer on this.
> 3. Percentage charged is based on the harmonized tariff schedule. I have noticed on handbags (whether leather or not, I have brought back exotics) they want to charge me based on leather regardless of what I tell them.
> 4. If you shop, declare. The penalty is too high if you get caught and didn’t declare.  If you have Global entry it will be revoked.
> 5. Some officers are nice and others are rude.  They want to make you feel a certain way for purchasing designer items and some have bullied me when I try to ask questions l. Threatening to seize my items. The best advice I can give from my experiences is be organized if your going to shop and be knowledgeable of the rules and rates.
> 
> Despite my experiences, every time is a different situation. Has anyone ever used a customs broker or service to price and declare items ahead of their arrival? It is still a significant savings in Europe but sometimes the hassle and harassment is too much even for the savings.



I was searching the forums for this exact information! I was wondering of you could provide a little more detail on how you go about declaring the excess amount....do you provide receipts or do they automatically search your bags? I am traveling next week and expect to spend closer to $1000 so only $200 over the tax-free limit.


----------



## natalia0128

does anyone know about Brexit tax refund how it is going to be??? does it change policy at last stop of EU? 
I will travel to London soon and will stop by Paris. 
will i get my stamp and tax done at Paris airport? or do i get tax refund at last stop which is  London


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Can someone explain how VAT refund works at Paris galleries layfette please? Can I buy from multiple shops and they will be added up together or does it all have to be on one receipt? I wanted to get a bag at Longchamp but since it’s only €90, I was going to look around at the other stores to meet the €175 threshold. Is it more like a department store than a mall where I can shop different designers but only need to check out once? TIA!


----------



## Kayce

monet_notthepainter said:


> Can someone explain how VAT refund works at Paris galleries layfette please? Can I buy from multiple shops and they will be added up together or does it all have to be on one receipt? I wanted to get a bag at Longchamp but since it’s only €90, I was going to look around at the other stores to meet the €175 threshold. Is it more like a department store than a mall where I can shop different designers but only need to check out once? TIA!



It’s a department store. My understanding is that all of your receipts from that day have to total €175.  You can shop in multiple departments/boutiques then submit all of your receipts together when you are finished shopping.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Kayce

natalia0128 said:


> does anyone know about Brexit tax refund how it is going to be??? does it change policy at last stop of EU?
> I will travel to London soon and will stop by Paris.
> will i get my stamp and tax done at Paris airport? or do i get tax refund at last stop which is  London



I recently traveled to Paris and London and had the exact same question. I was told that the UK will remain a part of the EU VAT and customs territory until the end of 2020.  So, you should be able to submit your forms in the last country you visit before returning home.


----------



## Mitz0527

Kayce said:


> I recently traveled to Paris and London and had the exact same question. I was told that the UK will remain a part of the EU VAT and customs territory until the end of 2020.  So, you should be able to submit your forms in the last country you visit before returning home.[/QUOTE


----------



## Mitz0527

Thank you for this respond. I am doing my research as i will be traveling Paris to London via Eurostar train. With the Brexit I trying to figure out where will i get my VaT form stamped.


----------



## Mitz0527

Kayce said:


> I’m visiting Paris and London next week.  Does anyone know how I would go about getting a VAT refund if I purchase something in Paris (before Brexit is scheduled to happen), take the train to London, and then fly out of London (after Brexit)?  In the past, I’ve been able to process everything in London, but I’ve heard that after 5:00 pm on January 31, that won’t be the case.


----------



## Mitz0527

Kayce said:


> I’m visiting Paris and London next week.  Does anyone know how I would go about getting a VAT refund if I purchase something in Paris (before Brexit is scheduled to happen), take the train to London, and then fly out of London (after Brexit)?  In the past, I’ve been able to process everything in London, but I’ve heard that after 5:00 pm on January 31, that won’t be the case.



Hello, I will be traveling to paris and london and also taking take train to london in April. I was wondering if you can give me on update on your travel trip and the VAT process.


----------



## Kayce

Mitz0527 said:


> Hello, I will be traveling to paris and london and also taking take train to london in April. I was wondering if you can give me on update on your travel trip and the VAT process.



Everything was quite straight forward. All of my VAT refunds ended up coming from Parisian stores.  Interestingly, I bought a couple things at the Chanel Rue Cambon store and the SA was able to remove the VAT immediately.  I wasn’t given that option anywhere else. She said I still had to submit the VAT form or else my credit card would be charged for the VAT.  At the airport in London, I had the forms stamped and submitted them.  I was told that the refunds would be processed in 1-2 weeks which was a lot sooner than my last trip a couple years ago.  I felt like it took upwards of 6 weeks for all of my refunds.


----------



## GLV226

I am from Canada and looking to sell some purses to Fashionphile. Is there an automatic customs charge/duty  fee for shipping the bags to the US? Also, when Fashionphile sends me payment, will customs charge me any additional fees?

Hoping you can help so I can decide whether it's worth it...


----------



## muchstuff

GLV226 said:


> I am from Canada and looking to sell some purses to Fashionphile. Is there an automatic customs charge/duty  fee for shipping the bags to the US? Also, when Fashionphile sends me payment, will customs charge me any additional fees?
> 
> Hoping you can help so I can decide whether it's worth it...



If you're selling to FP they'll provide you with a prepaid shipping label that you can print out. I used their UPS one and was able to drop it off at my local UPS store in Canada ( not sure if you can do that post-pandemic or if they allowed it only because the border is closed, usually  I drive down across the border).  No fees for shipping across the border and if there was the buyer would pay not you. 
Customs has nothing to do with your payment, it'll show in your FP account and you can transfer to your bank.
Be warned though, FP is offering really low quotes generally.


----------



## lolakitten

muchstuff said:


> If you're selling to FP they'll provide you with a prepaid shipping label that you can print out. I used their UPS one and was able to drop it off at my local UPS store in Canada ( not sure if you can do that post-pandemic or if they allowed it only because the border is closed, usually  I drive down across the border).  No fees for shipping across the border and if there was the buyer would pay not you.
> Customs has nothing to do with your payment, it'll show in your FP account and you can transfer to your bank.
> Be warned though, FP is offering really low quotes generally.



Wow, this has never been my experience!
I’m in Canada too and was always told that shipping to FP must not be with UPS or Fedex, only Canada Post and out of my pocket.
And payment method had to be decided ahead of time. I always choose cheque because they charge me the wire fees or PP fees.
How did you get FP to cover your shipping from Canada? And I’m curious what method you chose for payment? Cheque’s always take SOOOO long to get here...(although they are free of fees)


----------



## muchstuff

lolakitten said:


> Wow, this has never been my experience!
> I’m in Canada too and was always told that shipping to FP must not be with UPS or Fedex, only Canada Post and out of my pocket.
> And payment method had to be decided ahead of time. I always choose cheque because they charge me the wire fees or PP fees.
> How did you get FP to cover your shipping from Canada? And I’m curious what method you chose for payment? Cheque’s always take SOOOO long to get here...(although they are free of fees)



Do you have an account with FP? You can go on the website and ask for a quote, submit your description and photos and they'll respond (not quickly these days) with an offer. You can accept or decline. If you accept you have the link supplied to a pre-paid shipping label which you can print off. You ship your items and once they've examined them and find them as described they'll alert you to that fact. You have the option of being paid out or taking an FP store credit (fun fact, if you do it on the app they offer you 10% more if you take a store credit, I've never seen that if I'm on the website). I'm having a senior moment here, I can't remember if they pay direct to my PP account or if I have to go to the website to transfer the money. I think they pay direct to my PP account. I've not been charged PP fees either.


----------



## Love Of My Life

muchstuff said:


> Do you have an account with FP? You can go on the website and ask for a quote, submit your description and photos and they'll respond (not quickly these days) with an offer. You can accept or decline. If you accept you have the link supplied to a pre-paid shipping label which you can print off. You ship your items and once they've examined them and find them as described they'll alert you to that fact. You have the option of being paid out or taking an FP store credit (fun fact, if you do it on the app they offer you 10% more if you take a store credit, I've never seen that if I'm on the website). I'm having a senior moment here, I can't remember if they pay direct to my PP account or if I have to go to the website to transfer the money. I think they pay direct to my PP account. I've not been charged PP fees either.



Not a senior moment but rather a "golden girl moment"...LOL


----------



## lolakitten

muchstuff said:


> Do you have an account with FP? You can go on the website and ask for a quote, submit your description and photos and they'll respond (not quickly these days) with an offer. You can accept or decline. If you accept you have the link supplied to a pre-paid shipping label which you can print off. You ship your items and once they've examined them and find them as described they'll alert you to that fact. You have the option of being paid out or taking an FP store credit (fun fact, if you do it on the app they offer you 10% more if you take a store credit, I've never seen that if I'm on the website). I'm having a senior moment here, I can't remember if they pay direct to my PP account or if I have to go to the website to transfer the money. I think they pay direct to my PP account. I've not been charged PP fees either.


I have an account, but I think I’ve figured out why... I’m not sure if this is new or not, but apparently now for items over $1000 they will cover international shipping!
I don’t think that was the case last time I sent a higher priced item (recently I’ve only sent smaller items)
	

		
			
		

		
	



I’ve never used the app, but the 10% extra for store credit works on the website too 
However according to their FAQ, they do charge fees for PP or wire...


----------



## muchstuff

lolakitten said:


> I have an account, but I think I’ve figured out why... I’m not sure if this is new or not, but apparently now for items over $1000 they will cover international shipping!
> I don’t think that was the case last time I sent a higher priced item (recently I’ve only sent smaller items)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4730768
> 
> I’ve never used the app, but the 10% extra for store credit works on the website too
> However according to their FAQ, they do charge fees for PP or wire...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4730769


The last thing I sent was a couple months ago so obviously there have been some changes. That, coupled with their low offers, will stop me from selling to them. ETA: maybe it didn’t change recently, as I mentioned I usually ship from the US. I also have a US address on my account so perhaps that’s the difference? But I’ve never been charged PP fees.


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## GLV226

Thanks for the great information. I'll ask for a quote and what FP offers, if it's low I'll try elsewhere. 
With the free shipping, does it cover any insurance in case the purse gets lost?


----------



## muchstuff

GLV226 said:


> Thanks for the great information. I'll ask for a quote and what FP offers, if it's low I'll try elsewhere.
> With the free shipping, does it cover any insurance in case the purse gets lost?


I don't know but I would imagine they wouldn't offer free shipping for Hermes and Chanel bags without insuring...


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> If you're selling to FP they'll provide you with a prepaid shipping label that you can print out. I used their UPS one and was able to drop it off at my local UPS store in Canada ( not sure if you can do that post-pandemic or if they allowed it only because the border is closed, usually  I drive down across the border).  No fees for shipping across the border and if there was the buyer would pay not you.
> Customs has nothing to do with your payment, it'll show in your FP account and you can transfer to your bank.
> Be warned though, FP is offering really low quotes generally.




Were you able to get a prepaid shipping label? I was told that I cannot get it.


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Were you able to get a prepaid shipping label? I was told that I cannot get it.


You can always get a prepaid US label but you can’t get one from Canada to the US. I’ve had UPS accept it regardless and just pass it to the US UPS people but I don’t know if everyone will do that. Funny, I returned a bag to TRR last week and they magically were able to give me an international label. Depends who you talk to I guess.


----------



## muchstuff

@SakuraSakura I just found out that the international shipping label TRR sent me is the wrong one so my package has been tied up with UPS for a week. Now I have got try to get TRR to send the commercial invoice they should have sent with the correct shipping label so I can forward it UPS. What a balls up, trust TRR to never get it right.


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> @SakuraSakura I just found out that the international shipping label TRR sent me is the wrong one so my package has been tied up with UPS for a week. Now I have got try to get TRR to send the commercial invoice they should have sent with the correct shipping label so I can forward it UPS. What a balls up, trust TRR to never get it right.



Have you had any problems selling to Fashionphile? I’m kind of worried about getting hit by custom fees and losing that cheque. Oh no, I’m sorry to hear about your package


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Have you had any problems selling to Fashionphile? I’m kind of worried about getting hit by custom fees and losing that cheque. Oh no, I’m sorry to hear about your package


No none at all. Once they give me a quote and I accept I just ship to them. There’s a form to print off and include, you have to pay the postage from Canada. They actually pay fairly quickly once they receive your items. They pay directly to my PP account. You don’t get charged customs fees if you’re selling to them, you just have to fill out the customs form at the post office stating that you’re selling a used handbag or whatever it is. You only get charged customs when you’re purchasing.


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> No none at all. Once they give me a quote and I accept I just ship to them. There’s a form to print off and include, you have to pay the postage from Canada. They actually pay fairly quickly once they receive your items. They pay directly to my PP account. You don’t get charged customs fees if you’re selling to them, you just have to fill out the customs form at the post office stating that you’re selling a used handbag or whatever it is. You only get charged customs when you’re purchasing.



Thank you. That’s much more re-assuring. I am genuinely concerned about them rejecting my item and then getting slammed by customs fees. I am worried that this will end up costing me money versus making it.  Have you ever used Canada Post for shipping to Fashionphile?


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you. That’s much more re-assuring. I am genuinely concerned about them rejecting my item and then getting slammed by customs fees. I am worried that this will end up costing me money versus making it.  Have you ever used Canada Post for shipping to Fashionphile?


That’s all they’ll accept. They say if you use FedEx or UPS your package won’t be accepted. No idea why.


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> That’s all they’ll accept. They say if you use FedEx or UPS your package won’t be accepted. No idea why.



How many days did you wait to get an update on your item? Canada Post says my item was delivered yesterday morning but no updates have been made. I also saw that my item has not been marked as shipped on the Fashionphile sales page. Should I be worried? I followed the paperwork carefully.


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> How many days did you wait to get an update on your item? Canada Post says my item was delivered yesterday morning but no updates have been made. I also saw that my item has not been marked as shipped on the Fashionphile sales page. Should I be worried? I followed the paperwork carefully.


I don't recall my items ever marked as shipped but then again I'm not using their shipping labels. I don't recall exactly how long it took for me to get paid but it wasn't a lengthy wait. Longer for jewellery than bags.


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> I don't recall my items ever marked as shipped but then again I'm not using their shipping labels. I don't recall exactly how long it took for me to get paid but it wasn't a lengthy wait. Longer for jewellery than bags.



Thank you!!


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you!!


Keep us posted!


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> Keep us posted!



It has now been two days without any sort of update.Do you think I should get into contact with them or continue waiting for an update?


----------



## muchstuff

Not sure they work on weekends.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Thank you!!



I'm not thrilled that my item arrived last Wednesday yet there's been absolutely no updates on its progress. While I understand that they are busier than they usually are, I dislike being left in the dark especially when an item is worth $$$. I contacted Fashionphile a day ago so I'm hoping to hear from them sooner than later.


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm not thrilled that my item arrived last Wednesday yet there's been absolutely no updates on its progress. While I understand that they are busier than they usually are, I dislike being left in the dark especially when an item is worth $$$. I contacted Fashionphile a day ago so I'm hoping to hear from them sooner than later.



Generally I find that if I send bags it only takes a couple of days for payment once they're received. When I sent in a bracelet it took a week.


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> Generally I find that if I send bags it only takes a couple of days for payment once they're received. When I sent in a bracelet it took a week.



Awesome, they finally verified that they received the item!


----------



## SakuraSakura

muchstuff said:


> Generally I find that if I send bags it only takes a couple of days for payment once they're received. When I sent in a bracelet it took a week.



Hi again! How long did it take you to receive that check? Thanks!


----------



## muchstuff

SakuraSakura said:


> Hi again! How long did it take you to receive that check? Thanks!


Not a cheque, it goes straight to my PP account.


----------



## KensingtonUK

So my understanding is that for goods coming into the US duties will be collected for goods (I.e. handbags over $800).  I also believe states recently started collecting sales tax for internet goods or even if there wasn’t a store in your state. (I.e. they don’t have cartier in wisconsin so a few years ago I was able to buy something from cartier and was not charged any sales tax).  

Did they change the rules again?  I went to buy something from mytheresa and they are for a 1400 item they are trying to charge me 200 in duties and another 160 in sales tax.  This doesn’t seem correct but would love to hear other people’s experiences.  Tried doing a google search and couldn’t find anything


----------



## domenica13

muchstuff said:


> No none at all. Once they give me a quote and I accept I just ship to them. There’s a form to print off and include, you have to pay the postage from Canada. They actually pay fairly quickly once they receive your items. They pay directly to my PP account. You don’t get charged customs fees if you’re selling to them, you just have to fill out the customs form at the post office stating that you’re selling a used handbag or whatever it is. You only get charged customs when you’re purchasing.


I have an active quote for my Pochette Métis, but Fashionphile is telling me that any customs and duties applied to my shipment to them will be split 50/50. So they pay up front, then cover half the cost, with the other half coming off my quote. If there's a way to avoid Fashionphile getting assessed customs/duties for importation of my bag, I'd love to know how to do it.


----------



## muchstuff

domenica13 said:


> I have an active quote for my Pochette Métis, but Fashionphile is telling me that any customs and duties applied to my shipment to them will be split 50/50. So they pay up front, then cover half the cost, with the other half coming off my quote. If there's a way to avoid Fashionphile getting assessed customs/duties for importation of my bag, I'd love to know how to do it.


I’ve never had that happen, there must be a dollar threshold? I dunno, US citizens can import up to $800 without paying duty and I’ve shipped bags worth more than that without having to pay anything.


----------



## lulilu

KensingtonUK said:


> So my understanding is that for goods coming into the US duties will be collected for goods (I.e. handbags over $800).  I also believe states recently started collecting sales tax for internet goods or even if there wasn’t a store in your state. (I.e. they don’t have cartier in wisconsin so a few years ago I was able to buy something from cartier and was not charged any sales tax).
> Did they change the rules again?  I went to buy something from mytheresa and they are for a 1400 item they are trying to charge me 200 in duties and another 160 in sales tax.  This doesn’t seem correct but would love to hear other people’s experiences.  Tried doing a google search and couldn’t find anything





domenica13 said:


> I have an active quote for my Pochette Métis, but Fashionphile is telling me that any customs and duties applied to my shipment to them will be split 50/50. So they pay up front, then cover half the cost, with the other half coming off my quote. If there's a way to avoid Fashionphile getting assessed customs/duties for importation of my bag, I'd love to know how to do it.



These are the reasons I am very careful about who I will buy from outside the US.  I find it better to use Harrods or 24S where all that is included and refundable upon return.  It's just not worth it to me.  Sometimes other places are a little cheaper, but you get screwed on customs etc.


----------



## bisousx

If I purchase an item in Paris but am flying to Spain afterwards (and heading back to US from Spain), would I be able to claim my VAT refund at the airport in Spain? TIA!


----------



## QuelleFromage

You are supposed to claim your refund at your last destination in the EU, so, yes.


----------



## bisousx

QuelleFromage said:


> You are supposed to claim your refund at your last destination in the EU, so, yes.



Thank you!


----------



## Lodpah

bisousx said:


> Thank you!


To make it easier when you make your first purchase sign up for the global blue right there when processing and then every time you shop it gets added to your purchase list automatically. It was really cool so by the time I was at the Madrid airport in July I just scanned the QR code and boom, it validated everything and went to my gate. No receipt, no nothing as it was already on my app. A couple of days later I got my refunds back.


----------



## bisousx

Lodpah said:


> To make it easier when you make your first purchase sign up for the global blue right there when processing and then every time you shop it gets added to your purchase list automatically. It was really cool so by the time I was at the Madrid airport in July I just scanned the QR code and boom, it validated everything and went to my gate. No receipt, no nothing as it was already on my app. A couple of days later I got my refunds back.



Interesting! My current dilemma is that I have a 7am flight out of Barcelona and I read that the VAT refund office doesn’t open until 6am - so I would basically miss my flight because you’re supposed to do the tax refund procedure before checking in baggage.
I wonder if the kiosks are open 24 hrs?


----------



## Lodpah

bisousx said:


> Interesting! My current dilemma is that I have a 7am flight out of Barcelona and I read that the VAT refund office doesn’t open until 6am - so I would basically miss my flight because you’re supposed to do the tax refund procedure before checking in baggage.
> I wonder if the kiosks are open 24 hrs?


No, no, its automated. There's two ways to do it.  See, when you purchase your items, go the cashier somewhere in the store, they process your paperwork, then add it to the app (Gotta do for different stores), then at your last location after shopping, like Hermes, LV, etc., you will go to the little offices scattered throughout the city, they process the paperwork so when you get to the airport, there's a bank of machines, that ask you questions, etc. scan your QR code, then off you go. You don't need to show your purchases, queue in line, etc. It'a refund tracker as you have already validated it at the customs (Global Blue Office).  It's really easy nowadays.

ETA: You get notifications every time you purchase something and it's added to Global Blue.  Each major shopping center has these offices scattered throughout the city.  I find Spain to be the easiest place to get refunds. Or

*Go to globalblue.com, set up your on line account, present it to the shops, it keeps track of your purchases, select which card you want your VAT refunds to be sent to.  You get a digital Shop Tax Free Card and you present that whenever you shop in the EU. You won't have to fill out documents by hand anymore. You can validate at Customs or Kiosk. *


When you are in Paris, the main thing is getting your paperwork processed and then at the Global Blue offices for validation.  GB keeps tracks of your purchases and then reminds you of what to do. 

In a nutshell, Global Blue keeps track of your purchases so when you get to the airport, go the Kiosk and follow the instructions (since it has all the info already if you processed your purchases at each location at the VAT office).


----------



## bisousx

Lodpah said:


> No, no, its automated. See, when you purchase your items, go the cashier somewhere in the store, they process your paperwork, then add it to the app (Gotta do for different stores), then at your last location after shopping, like Hermes, LV, etc., you will go to the little offices scattered throughout the city, they process the paperwork so when you get to the airport, there's a bank of machines, that ask you questions, etc. scan your QR code, then off you go. You don't need to show your purchases, queue in line, etc. It'a refund tracker as you have already validated it at the customs (Global Blue Office).  It's really easy nowadays.



Wow, this was really helpful! I’ve been going back and forth trying to figure out if I needed to forgo the shopping this time or change my flight, haha. Thank you for the explanation!

Okay, I have another dilemma... I read on global blue’s website that for Barcelona: “_Only Global Blue Tax Free Forms issued in Spain accepted.”_
I’m planning to shop in Paris since there is no Goyard in Barcelona (that I’m aware of), but would I be able to use Global Blue’s France offices if I fly out of Spain as my last stop?


----------



## Lodpah

bisousx said:


> Wow, this was really helpful! I’ve been going back and forth trying to figure out if I needed to forgo the shopping this time or change my flight, haha. Thank you for the explanation!
> 
> Okay, I have another dilemma... I read on global blue’s website that for Barcelona: “_Only Global Blue Tax Free Forms issued in Spain accepted.”_
> I’m planning to shop in Paris since there is no Goyard in Barcelona (that I’m aware of), but would I be able to use Global Blue’s France offices if I fly out of Spain as my last stop?


I edited my post for more instructions. Once you get your digital Shop Tax Free card you will be good to go.  It's all interconnected. 


Here's what it says on my digital card:

Once you sign up with Global Blue, you no longer need to fill forms out by hand, you just swipe your card, and information is automatically entered, it keeps track of your purchases, your form of refund payment is already on there since you signed up for GB, entering your preferred method of refund on card, every time you purchase you get a receipt you can it to your Apple Wallet.  So when you shop each time (in Paris, you get an email and you follow the instructions and it tells you what you need to do). wait until you leave Barcelona but you see a talley of all purchases so when you get to the Kiosk, you answer the questions on the Kiosk or your just fill in the information and off you go. PLUS you get discounts on top of that. It's a digital customs validation at the kiosk. 


Oh yeah, also at the Kiosk it's the digital tax free validation


----------



## bisousx

Lodpah said:


> I edited my post for more instructions. Once you get your digital Shop Tax Free card you will be good to go.  It's all interconnected.
> 
> 
> Here's what it says on my digital card:
> 
> Once you sign up with Global Blue, you no longer need to fill forms out by hand, you just swipe your card, and information is automatically entered, it keeps track of your purchases, your form of refund payment is already on there since you signed up for GB, entering your preferred method of refund on card, every time you purchase you get a receipt you can it to your Apple Wallet.  So when you shop each time (in Paris, you get an email and you follow the instructions and it tells you what you need to do). wait until you leave Barcelona but you see a talley of all purchases so when you get to the Kiosk, you answer the questions on the Kiosk or your just fill in the information and off you go. PLUS you get discounts on top of that. It's a digital customs validation at the kiosk.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, also at the Kiosk it's the digital tax free validation



Thank you, I appreciate you


----------



## lulilu

Lodpah said:


> I edited my post for more instructions. Once you get your digital Shop Tax Free card you will be good to go.  It's all interconnected.
> 
> 
> Here's what it says on my digital card:
> 
> Once you sign up with Global Blue, you no longer need to fill forms out by hand, you just swipe your card, and information is automatically entered, it keeps track of your purchases, your form of refund payment is already on there since you signed up for GB, entering your preferred method of refund on card, every time you purchase you get a receipt you can it to your Apple Wallet.  So when you shop each time (in Paris, you get an email and you follow the instructions and it tells you what you need to do). wait until you leave Barcelona but you see a talley of all purchases so when you get to the Kiosk, you answer the questions on the Kiosk or your just fill in the information and off you go. PLUS you get discounts on top of that. It's a digital customs validation at the kiosk.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, also at the Kiosk it's the digital tax free validation


Does Global Blue charge a lot for this service?  Do you receive less of a refund?


----------



## Lodpah

lulilu said:


> Does Global Blue charge a lot for this service?  Do you receive less of a refund?


I’m not sure but I got all my VAT back but they probably charge something in the back end but the convenience outweighs anything. I didn’t have to wait for the airport customs to open, I just went to the Kiosk and just scanned mr phone and off I went.


----------



## AM_A

lulilu said:


> Does Global Blue charge a lot for this service?  Do you receive less of a refund?



I did my refund before and they have some admin fees charges so your refund is slightly lesser. There's new refund ways that you can check and read about before you travel. Might be helpful


----------



## mi93ni83

I'm visiting Paris soon and trying to figure out what the VAT refund process is like. I came across this blog post about Wevat and am definitely intrigued in principle.

Simplified process
13.4% refund (as opposed to the traditional process giving 12%)
Refunded in days (as opposed to weeks)
But I have not been able to find any other reviews about this app/service here, on Reddit, or basically anywhere else. There are App Store reviews, but I don't know if I can trust them. Their Twitter/Insta accounts also don't show a lot user engagement.

The blog post has a section that talks about French government support and linked to the official Customs .gov webpage, where supposedly Wevat is listed as VATCAT.

Has anyone used it? Should I stay away if there doesn't seem to be any positive support for it?


----------



## petiteinparis

Hey Mi93ni83,

I wrote the article, and I'd be happy to answer any of your questions!  

You are correct, there aren't many reviews, - It is a new process that was just introduced to Paris in late 2020. (Previously it was only used in the UK - but then Brexit happened) 

I personally have an account, and I've had several readers who have used the new app and had no issues. 

As I mentioned before, I'm happy to answer any questions you may have. 

Diane


----------



## RMbuyer

petiteinparis said:


> Hey Mi93ni83,
> 
> I wrote the article, and I'd be happy to answer any of your questions!
> 
> You are correct, there aren't many reviews, - It is a new process that was just introduced to Paris in late 2020. (Previously it was only used in the UK - but then Brexit happened)
> 
> I personally have an account, and I've had several readers who have used the new app and had no issues.
> 
> As I mentioned before, I'm happy to answer any questions you may have.
> 
> Diane


I am also going to Paris soon and would love to understand which stores the WeVat process has been used on and reliability of refund turnaround time. I saw on your article that LV / Dior / Chanel do not do this (unfortunately these are the stores I’m likely to purchase from). Do any of the luxury retailers use it? I understand the refund is also better by a marginal amount? Thank you!


----------



## Koreancoffee

Hello I’m planning to go to London to buy a bag and then head to Dublin. From Dublin, I’ll head back to the states. When should I do my VAT from my purchase from London? Should I do it at the airport leaving to Dublin or the airport going home? Thank you.


----------



## Tiachan

itspenelopewong said:


> Hello I’m planning to go to London to buy a bag and then head to Dublin. From Dublin, I’ll head back to the states. When should I do my VAT from my purchase from London? Should I do it at the airport leaving to Dublin or the airport going home? Thank you.


Hi, it can only be done on the flight returning you to the US so your Dublin flight to the US.


----------



## Lillianlm

itspenelopewong said:


> Hello I’m planning to go to London to buy a bag and then head to Dublin. From Dublin, I’ll head back to the states. When should I do my VAT from my purchase from London? Should I do it at the airport leaving to Dublin or the airport going home? Thank you.



If I’m reading the regulations correctly, the U.K. no longer issues VAT refunds for items purchased by foreign travelers, unless the item is shipped directly overseas.


----------



## KensingtonUK

Lillianlm said:


> If I’m reading the regulations correctly, the U.K. no longer issues VAT refunds for items purchased by foreign travelers, unless the item is shipped directly overseas.


This is correct. No longer makes sense to buy high end items in the U.K. including heathrow as you don’t get any VAT back


----------



## KensingtonUK

Global blue watch out.  In the past it was also better to get your refund on your CC vs cash as they didn’t take additional commission however this is no longer the case!  I received a receipt from global blue last week and was told that I was going to get €550 euros back to my CC and that there would be no fee however they charged an additional fee when putting it on my CC and I was $80 short!  For global blue it is better to get the cash.  Such a rip off and I’m annoyed by the shady customer service who blatantly lied to me at the counter!


----------



## JT06

Hi ladies, I am currently in Germany. Purchased some items in store, got the receipt and went to the global blue in downtown. Was told I still need to get the custom stamp at the airport (plus show them the items) and drop off the receipt in the kiosk. Is this process correct? I am confused.


----------



## pinklavender

Hello I'm planning to go to Paris to buy several items and then head to the UK before going back to the states. As I understand it, I must declare my items when going back to the US. But what about the leg from Paris to London? Will I have to declare in the UK when entering from Paris (and be potentially charged for duty)? I'll be going on the Eurostar if that makes a difference. Thank you.


----------



## KensingtonUK

pinklavender said:


> Hello I'm planning to go to Paris to buy several items and then head to the UK before going back to the states. As I understand it, I must declare my items when going back to the US. But what about the leg from Paris to London? Will I have to declare in the UK when entering from Paris (and be potentially charged for duty)? I'll be going on the Eurostar if that makes a difference. Thank you.


 Due to brexit, the U.K. is not part of the European Union anymore so you must get your customs stamp In paris before you get to the U.K.  You will be able to do this at the Eurostar however I have never done this yet due to brexit only happening recently.  I did do it at a train station once when I was coming from France to Switzerland.
Also don’t forget but the U.K. no longer does vat tax refunds and even the airport, everything besides some liquor is the same price as in the city so do all your high end shopping in Paris and take advantage of the strong $ and low € and £!


----------



## KensingtonUK

KensingtonUK said:


> Due to brexit, the U.K. is not part of the European Union anymore so you must get your customs stamp In paris before you get to the U.K.  You will be able to do this at the Eurostar however I have never done this yet due to brexit only happening recently.  I did do it at a train station once when I was coming from France to Switzerland.
> Also don’t forget but the U.K. no longer does vat tax refunds and even the airport, everything besides some liquor is the same price as in the city so do all your high end shopping in Paris and take advantage of the strong $ and low € and £!



and no you don’t have to declare anything in the UK. They won’t care or ask.


----------



## pinklavender

KensingtonUK said:


> and no you don’t have to declare anything in the UK. They won’t care or ask.


Thank you for the info, this was so helpful!


----------



## baileyyy

Has anyone tried having a SA from Europe ship the bag back to US?

I have a Fendi SA in Paris that says customers do this all the time and still save quite a bit (just pay shipping and customs, but VAT savings is 16% plus the reduced price of the bag in general)


----------



## mauihappyplace

Long shot VAT question. Leaving Portugal Monday at 0600, it doesn’t seem likely there will be customs agents to stamp Global blue form. ( yes there is a self serve kiosk for the actual refund from global blue)Has anyone tried to get the customs form stamped the day before departure? Currently I have the option to change my flight and leave Sunday at noon… any thoughts or experiences appreciated.


----------



## KensingtonUK

mauihappyplace said:


> Long shot VAT question. Leaving Portugal Monday at 0600, it doesn’t seem likely there will be customs agents to stamp Global blue form. ( yes there is a self serve kiosk for the actual refund from global blue)Has anyone tried to get the customs form stamped the day before departure? Currently I have the option to change my flight and leave Sunday at noon… any thoughts or experiences appreciated.


There should be a customs person as long as there are flights operating however sometime they aren’t at the desk and there is a phone you have to pick up and call them.  If global blue is closed you can just mail it. Also note that I think global blue has changed their policy. It used to be the best way for a refund was a CC and not cash however last Nov they actually took like an additional 30% cut to 40% cut they already took so be aware.


----------



## lulilu

KensingtonUK said:


> There should be a customs person as long as there are flights operating however sometime they aren’t at the desk and there is a phone you have to pick up and call them.  If global blue is closed you can just mail it. Also note that I think global blue has changed their policy. It used to be the best way for a refund was a CC and not cash however last Nov they actually took like an additional 30% cut to 40% cut they already took so be aware.


I had no problems using Pedro in a closed airport (ticket agents there for the 6am flight but no one else there).


----------



## mauihappyplace

Thanks for the input. The issue is IF the self serve kiosks  doesn’t turn green ( ie when I was returning from Paris earlier this summer all my global blue forms  turned green EXcEPT receipt for my Birkin. If that happens you have to see a customs agent … but most people think there is some way to find a customs agent regardless of time…never traveled from Portugal and never left on such an early flight from EU before hence the confusion


----------



## mauihappyplace

Thanks for the input. The issue is IF the self serve kiosks  doesn’t turn green ( ie when I was returning from Paris earlier this summer all my global blue forms  turned green EXcEPT receipt for my Birkin. If that happens you have to see a customs agent … but most people think there is some way to find a customs agent regardless of time…never traveled from Portugal and never left on such an early flight from EU before hence the confusion


----------

